# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Actualits >  Pokmon Go frle la barre d’un milliard de dollars de chiffre d’affaires

## Stphane le calme

*Pokemon Go : le jeu qui fait fureur est dj exploit par des criminels arms pour commettre leurs mfaits, * 
*d'aprs une dclaration de police  * 

Pokmon Go est un jeu en ralit augmente sur smartphone qui est disponible sur les plateformes iOS et Android depuis le 6 juillet dernier (pour le moment uniquement en Australie, en Nouvelle-Zlande et aux tats-Unis).

Bien que le jeu ne soit pas encore disponible partout, ses chiffres daudience sont extrmement prometteurs. Selon une tude de SimilarWeb l'application est installe sur plus de 5 % des appareils Android actifs aux tats-Unis, un pourcentage dadoption qui reprsente littralement le double de celui atteint par Tinder. SimilarWeb indique galement que 60 % de ceux qui ont tlcharg lapplication aux tats-Unis sen servent tous les jours :  cette mesure, que nous appellons Daily Active Users, a plac Pokemon Go nez  nez avec Twitter et, dans quelques jours, Pokemon Go aura probablement plus dutilisateurs figurant parmi les Daily Active Users que des rseaux sociaux bien tablis , a indiqu Similar Web. Dailleurs, Pokemon Go affiche un temps moyen d'utilisation de 43 minutes par jour, contre 30 minutes pour Whatsapp, 25 minutes pour Instagram ou 13 minutes pour Facebook Messenger.


En quoi consiste exactement ce jeu ? Sur le site ddi, les dveloppeurs avancent  quavec Pokmon GO, dcouvrez des Pokmon dans un nouveau monde : le vtre ! Pokmon GO est bti sur la plateforme de jeu en monde rel de Niantic et utilise des emplacements rels pour encourager les joueurs  dcouvrir des Pokmon dans leur rgion. Pokmon GO va permettre aux joueurs de trouver et dattraper plus dune centaine de Pokmon pendant quils explorent leurs environs.

La srie des jeux vido Pokmon a utilis des lieux gographiques tels que les rgions Hokkaido et Kanto au Japon, New York et Paris comme inspiration des environnements prsents aux joueurs. Dsormais, cest le monde rel qui sera votre environnement !

Allez  l'extrieur pour trouver et attraper des Pokmon sauvages. Explorez les villes et les villages autour de vous et dans le monde entier pour capturer autant de Pokmon que possible. Vous saurez que vous tes prs d'un Pokmon car votre smartphone se mettra  vibrer. Aprs avoir rencontr un Pokmon, visez-le avec l'cran tactile de votre smartphone et lancez une Pok Ball pour l'attraper. Soyez prudent quand vous essayez de l'attraper, car il peut s'enfuir ! Recherchez galement les PokStops situs prs de certains des endroits tels que des crations artistiques publiques et des monuments historiques, o vous pouvez obtenir des Pok Balls et d'autres objets .

En clair, Pokmon Go superpose sur le dcor rel, qui saffiche sur lcran via la camra du smartphone, des cratures virtuelles avec lesquelles il faut interagir.

Si lapplication a dj reu un bon accueil de la part du public, les pirates y ont galement vu une nouvelle plateforme pour commettre leurs mfaits. Ils ont tir parti dun aspect particulier du jeu. Dans le Missouri, la police de la ville dOFallon a expliqu quun groupe de quatre hommes arms sest servi du jeu pour piger les victimes et les conduire  des endroits spcifiques o elles allaient tre dpouilles. 

Comment ?  La police avance que  plusieurs d'entre vous nous ont demand comment l'application a t utilise pour voler les victimes. La faon dont nous pensons qu'elle a t utilise est via la possibilit dajouter une balise  un pokestop pour attirer plus de joueurs. Apparemment, ils ont utilis l'application pour localiser les gens se tenant au milieu d'un terrain de stationnement ou dans un tout autre endroit . La dclaration des forces de lordre indique que des vols similaires ont eu lieu dans les rgions voisines que sont St Louis et St Charles.

Aussi, les policiers ont dcid de prvenir les utilisateurs :   si vous utilisez cette application (ou une application similaire) ou que vous avez des enfants qui sen servent, nous vous demandons de faire attention lorsque vous alertez des trangers sur vos localisations futures .    

Source : *Pokemon*, *dclaration du dpartement de police*, *Similar Web*

----------


## Invit

Intressant,  peine six jours que le jeux est sortit et on en entend parler partout, comme si c'tait LE NOUVEAU TRUCMACHIN de "ouf"  avoir.

 ::weird:: 

Dj qu'il faut avoir deux batteries (ben oui, sur mobile la 3D + rseau + GPS, a pompe), on nous dit dj (oui, aprs six jours de mise en prod) que le jeu est l'une des russites de cette anne et que les utilisateurs y passent plus de temps que sur les rseaux sociaux.

il faudrait se calmertracer les courbes dans six moisvoir si le nombre d'utilisateurs a augmentet si le temps d'utilisation est le mme (en retirant les extrmes)
Juste pour info, quand la Wii est sortie Nintendo explos les ventes. La plupart des personnes de mon entourage qui avaient achet une Wii l'ont dlaiss au bout de quelques mois ( l'exception d'un fan de Zelda qui utilisait sa Wii pour lancer Wind Waker). Aujourd'hui, TOUTES leurs consoles vivent assez mal, la preuve les derniers jeux intressants sur Wii sont ceux de chez Nintendo et qui rutilisent leurs anciennes licences (Mario & consorts). Sans compter que devoir payer une deuxime Wii pour avoir la tablette (qui, en plus d'tre assez inutile, ne peut mme pas tre utilise en mode tablette standard), a fait mal, pour une quantit de jeux disponible assez rduite. Et je prfre mme pas parler de leurs consoles portables.

----------


## MikeRowSoft

::ange::  Pegi 3

----------


## Zirak

Une pense pour tous ces parents emplis de fiert qui, aprs des annes et des annes d'essais, vont penser que leurs enfants leurs obissent enfin lorsqu'ils leurs diront d'aller jouer dehors...  ::aie::

----------


## sinople

Ils se sont fait dtrousser par la Team Rocket...

----------


## Krabbos

Encore un coup de la team Rocket  ::ptdr::

----------


## 4sStylZ

S'ils rajoutent un peu de gameplay, des interactions plus pousses, je ne vois pas pourquoi le succs serait  la baisse.
a fait quelque temps quils savent faire des jeux vidos et le terminal cibl est bien plus rpandu que leurs consoles portables.

Je vois un peu a comme a comme un POC chez eux

----------


## Vivien46

J'ai une crainte concernant cette appli. Actuellement les pokmons semblent apparatre de manire alatoire sur la map (sans l'utilisation des items  acheter en jeu).

Ma crainte c'est que, dans le futur, on voit par exemple des annonces "exceptionnelles" du style "vous voulez capturer MewTwo ? Rendez-vous samedi XX dans tous les magasins FNAC de France pour tenter votre chance !" Vous voyez le dlire ? Sans tre partisans de thories loufoques, je pense que c'est vraiment ralisable et que la socit Pokemon ne serait pas contre ce genre de partenariats pour attirer les jeunes joueurs o bon leur semble  ::roll:: 

Ceci tant dit, et mme si je ne suis pas leur coeur de cible car n'utilisant pas l'appli, elle reste sur un ton trs agrable malgr cette map franchement pas trs jolie  ::P:

----------


## vanskjre

> J'ai une crainte concernant cette appli. Actuellement les pokmons semblent apparatre de manire alatoire sur la map (sans l'utilisation des items  acheter en jeu).
> 
> Ma crainte c'est que, dans le futur, on voit par exemple des annonces "exceptionnelles" du style "vous voulez capturer MewTwo ? Rendez-vous samedi XX dans tous les magasins FNAC de France pour tenter votre chance !" Vous voyez le dlire ? Sans tre partisans de thories loufoques, je pense que c'est vraiment ralisable et que la socit Pokemon ne serait pas contre ce genre de partenariats pour attirer les jeunes joueurs o bon leur semble 
> 
> Ceci tant dit, et mme si je ne suis pas leur coeur de cible car n'utilisant pas l'appli, elle reste sur un ton trs agrable malgr cette map franchement pas trs jolie


C'est dj le cas avec les jeu prcdant depuis les premires versions de la licence (si je dis pas de btises, pas le temps de vrifi), et a se passe pas dans les magasins FNAC ou autres enseigne gnraliste mais dans les magasin de jeu (spcialis ou non dans le jeu vido) GAME, Toy's R Us, Micromania etc....

----------


## Vulcania

> J'ai une crainte concernant cette appli. Actuellement les pokmons semblent apparatre de manire alatoire sur la map (sans l'utilisation des items  acheter en jeu).
> 
> Ma crainte c'est que, dans le futur, on voit par exemple des annonces "exceptionnelles" du style "vous voulez capturer MewTwo ? Rendez-vous samedi XX dans tous les magasins FNAC de France pour tenter votre chance !" Vous voyez le dlire ? Sans tre partisans de thories loufoques, je pense que c'est vraiment ralisable et que la socit Pokemon ne serait pas contre ce genre de partenariats pour attirer les jeunes joueurs o bon leur semble 
> 
> Ceci tant dit, et mme si je ne suis pas leur coeur de cible car n'utilisant pas l'appli, elle reste sur un ton trs agrable malgr cette map franchement pas trs jolie



C'est dj le cas avec les events Pokmons (distributions uniquement dans les Micromania par exemple), et on voit a pas que pour les jeux vido (en ce qui concerne les sponsors). Aprs, si je passe  la FNAC pour chopper mon Mewtwo, c'est parce que j'y trouve mon intrt (comme le fait d'accorder de l'importance pour une possession, qu'elle soit matrielle ou non). 

Et je suis d'accord avec toi, la map est moche, je prfre le style d'ingress ^^

(Devanc =P)

----------


## MikeRowSoft

Quoi la FNAC n'est pas le centre Pokemon ???
Pourtant, il y a quelques annes, j'ai bien cru y voir le professeur CHEN sous forme de carte audio additionnelle Creative Labs.
Alors de l a se les changer ses Pokemon....

Micromania ??? Les rayons Steam et Apple sont vraiment les parties les moins observs. Alors accessoires et jeux pour PC...
Au moins la FNAC  un rayon vido et musique officiel, bien que Internet devrait y mettre un terme bien.

----------


## behe

il a l'air pas du tout addictif ce jeu.

----------


## Vulcania

> il a l'air pas du tout addictif ce jeu.


Mouais, si c'tait pas ce jeu, a aurait un autre...
Mis  part a, a peut toujours faire un souvenir (comme une photo), ou un objet ftiche ^^ ( dfaut d'avoir le gosse xD)

----------


## Zirak

> Mouais, si c'tait pas ce jeu, a aurait un autre...


+1, surtout que parfois l'attente peut-tre longue avant que le travail commence vraiment, faut bien s'occuper, ce n'est pas comme si il avait t en train de faire le tour de l'hpital pour tous les attraper pendant l'accouchement.  ::mouarf::

----------


## Neckara

> il a l'air pas du tout addictif ce jeu.


Je suis plus choqu par le niveau de la "news" de France Soir que du comportement du mari.  ::aie:: 

Aprs, les actualits "il faut beau en t, il neige en hiver, le feux a brle et l'eau a mouille", on a "untel a trop fait le buzz sur internet avec sa vido de chaton/tweet/autre", bientt on aura "Mais qu'est-ce que Neckara a mang  midi ? Vous n'en reviendrez pas".


Sinon, il y a des enfants qui grandissent avec un animal de compagnie (qu'on achte  sa naissance), d'autres avec un roucool.  ::mouarf::

----------


## fredinkan

> Sinon, il y a des enfants qui grandissent avec un animal de compagnie (qu'on achte  sa naissance), d'autres avec un roucool.


Ah mince, je pense que mon tamagotchi doit tre mort de faim  l'heure qu'il est  ::D:

----------


## Michael Guilloux

*Pokmon Go : le jeu vant davoir un impact positif sur la sant mentale*
*mais les questions de scurit et de la vie prive un peu oublies*

Lanc il y a quelques jours et dans seulement trois pays (tats-Unis, Australie et Nouvelle Zlande), le jeu Pokmon Go de Nintendo, Niantic et The Pokmon Company prsente dj des chiffres trs impressionnants. Aux tats-Unis, plus de 5 % des dispositifs Android actifs ont install le jeu. Un taux de 60 % de ceux qui lont install lutilisent tous les jours. Pokmon Go affiche en plus un temps moyen d'utilisation de 43 minutes par jour, contre 30 minutes pour WhatsApp, 25 minutes pour Instagram ou 13 minutes pour Facebook Messenger. Dans dautres pays de lEurope par exemple, o le jeu nest pas encore disponible, les utilisateurs presss ont recours  des techniques de contournement pour pouvoir jouer au Pokmon Go avant le lancement officiel chez eux.

Le succs du ce jeu sobserve galement au niveau de laction en bourse de Nintendo. Depuis le lancement du jeu mobile aux tats-Unis le mercredi 6 juillet, laction de Nintendo a explos. Seulement au lendemain du lancement, une augmentation de 7,29 % a t enregistre et ce mardi 12 juillet, Google Finance indique une augmentation de plus de 60 % de laction de Nintendo depuis le 6 juillet. Il faut galement prciser que les serveurs de la socit japonaise sont dj mis  mal en raison de laffluence des joueurs.

Comme cela est illustr dans la vido suivante, Pokmon Go est un jeu de ralit augmente qui permet aux joueurs dutiliser leurs smartphones pour dcouvrir et capturer des cratures (Pokmon) qui se cachent dans leur environnement.




Et de manire plus raliste :




Certains vantent dj les mrites de Pokmon Go. De nombreux utilisateurs disent que le jeu a un impact trs positif sur la sant mentale. Il pourrait en effet aider des personnes dprimes  sortir de leur tat de dpression. Il leur permet aussi de dcouvrir un nouvel univers amusant.  la recherche de nouvelles cratures, les joueurs profiteront pour dcouvrir de nouveaux sites dans leur ville et peut-tre de nouvelles villes, ce qui peut tre culturellement intressant. Une fonctionnalit du jeu permet galement dattirer des Pokmon dans une zone gographique bien dfinie. Si un joueur lactive, il pourra ainsi attirer dautres chasseurs de Pokmon sur le mme site. Cela peut donc permettre de se faire de nouveaux amis, surtout pour les personnes introverties. En rsum, cest donc un jeu amusant et qui peut apporter du bien-tre, mais doit-on pour autant omettre les risques levs daddiction ?

Le risque daddiction nest pas le seul problme qui peut dcouler de leffervescence autour de ce jeu. Comme nous lavons dj dit ici, des criminels dans ltat du Missouri (USA) ont exploit le jeu pour attirer des joueurs dans des lieux isols afin de les dpouiller.

 ct de cela, le jeu soulve galement des questions de confidentialit mme si pour linstant, a semble ne pas tre vident ou important pour les joueurs. Pokmon Go utilise la position GPS des joueurs pour savoir prcisment  quel endroit ces derniers se trouvent. L'application utilise galement la camra de l'utilisateur pour lui permettre de retrouver en ralit augmente les Pokmon dans son environnement. En plus de cela, pour les utilisateurs iOS, le jeu mobile a un accs complet  votre compte Google, le niveau daccs le plus lev pour une application. Si cette autorisation nest pas accorde par lutilisateur, alors le jeu ne pourra pas fonctionner, rapportent des utilisateurs iOS. Les utilisateurs dAndroid ne semblent toutefois pas avoir ce problme.

Lengouement chez les joueurs attire galement lattention des pirates. Il faudrait donc sattendre  de fausses copies piges de lapplication officielle de Nintendo. La disponibilit de Pokmon Go tant trs restreinte, Google ne permet pas le tlchargement par des utilisateurs localiss dans les rgions o le jeu nest pas disponible. De nombreux utilisateurs se sont donc tourns vers des copies non officielles de Pokmon Go. Daprs des chercheurs en scurit de Proofpoint, les pirates font dj circuler des versions malveillantes de lAPK Android. Un outil daccs  distance connu sous le nom de DroidJack a t ajout  certains fichiers APK, pour permettre aux attaquants davoir le plein contrle des dispositifs des utilisateurs. Ces applications malveillantes requirent des autorisations bien au-del de celles demandes par lapplication officielle. Il sagit notamment de lautorisation dappeler des numros de tlphone, diter et lire des messages texte, envoyer des SMS, faire des enregistrements audio, ou encore la possibilit de lire les bookmarks et lhistorique de navigation. Les utilisateurs doivent donc tre vigilants en ce qui concerne les permissions demandes lors de linstallation dune application Pokmon Go.




> *Mise  jour le 12 / 07 /2016 :* Niantic a confirm que l'application Pokmon Go pour iOS demande effectivement plus d'autorisations que ncessaire. La socit a toutefois rassur que l'application n'accde pas aux informations en dehors de celles requises pour son fonctionnement.  Pokmon Go n'accde qu'aux donnes de base du profil Google (spcifiquement votre identifiant et votre adresse email) et aucune autre information n'est lue ou collecte , a crit Niantic dans un communiqu. Une mise  jour de l'application iOS qui demande moins de permissions sera donc publie bientt.


Sources : Google Finance (action de Nintendo), metro.co.uk, Search Engine Journal, Proofpoint

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Quen pensez-vous ?

*Voir aussi :*

 ::fleche::  Pokmon Go : le jeu qui fait fureur est dj exploit par des criminels arms pour commettre leurs mfaits, d'aprs une dclaration de police

----------


## Zirak

Comme pleins d'autres jeux quoi...

Je sens qu'on n'a pas fini d'en avoir des news sur Pokemon GO, on va y avoir droit  chaque fois qu'un journaliste dcouvre un nouveau truc sur les jeux vidos :

"Jouer  Pokemon GO augmenterait l'agilit des pouces."
"Jouer  Pokemon GO pendant plus de 72h sans boire ni manger ni dormir, pourrait tre dangereux pour la sant."

Etc. Etc.

Merci les Captain Obvious...

----------


## behe

je ressors juste les liens du fil google actu.
L'histoire dans la salle d'accouchement m'a fait rire, celle l moins




> Selon lui, outre accder aux informations du profil Google de lutilisateur, le jeu peut envoyer des courriels en son nom ou supprimer des photos. Selon le site Gizmodo, cependant, le seul accs au compte Google ne permet que daccder aux informations biographiques qui y sont stockes, pas de contrler les courriels.
> 
> Le studio qui a dvelopp le jeu, Niantic, a expliqu dans un second temps quil sagissait dune erreur qui serait corrige dans une version ultrieure.
> 
> En savoir plus sur http://www.lemonde.fr/pixels/article...248ATLZdFtt.99

----------


## Invit

Pour avoir test, le systme de balade et de pokestops est vraiment trs sympa (je me suis surpris  faire des dtours d'une ou deux rues parce qu'il y avait un stop presque sur ma route). J'ai lu  pas mal d'endroits que c'tait la meilleure arme pour lutter contre l'obsit jamais invente et je ne suis pas loin d'tre d'accord avec a : il faut marcher 2/5/10km pour faire clore des oeufs et sans payer on ne peut en faire clore qu'un seul  la fois.

Le dfaut c'est que c'est trs creux en dehors de l'aspect chasse mais ca peut totalement changer. Et aussi mon HTC M7 qui a maintenant pas mal d'annes se transforme en bouillotte et se vide de 100%  0 en 3h  ::aie:: 

Aussi, il va invitablement y avoir des accidents causs par l'inattention, des histoires de vol  l'arrache, ou je ne sais pas quoi d'autre mais je ne vois pas ce qu'on peut y faire ( chaque lancement du jeu on a un cran qui prvient de faire attention quand on se dplace).

Dans l'absolu je suis assez curieux de voir comment a va se dvelopper, c'est la premire fois qu'autant de joueurs se retrouvent sur un jeu qui oblige  sortir de chez soi et on commence dj  voir des groupements se former autour des grandes arnes et des endroits qui contiennent plusieurs pokestops. L'aspect social peut vraiment tre rvolutionnaire et si le jeu gagne un peu en intrt stratgique je pense qu'il va falloir faire avec pendant de longues annes !

----------


## Neckara

> Et aussi mon HTC M7 qui a maintenant pas mal d'annes se transforme en bouillotte et se vide de 100%  0 en 3h


J'avais vu passer un court tutoriel affirmant que Pokemon Go utilise l'API Google de golocalisation. Ainsi en tlchargeant  partir de Google Map la carte sur laquelle on se dplace, on peut utiliser les donnes en offline et ainsi conomiser quelque peu la batterie.

Je n'ai pas test, et ne saurais dire si a marche, mais je pense qu'on peut trouver quelques conseils  ce sujet sur internet.

----------


## MikeRowSoft

> Quen pensez-vous ?


Qu'en pense tu ?

----------


## MikeRowSoft

> J'avais vu passer un court tutoriel affirmant que Pokemon Go utilise l'API Google de golocalisation.


Tu vas surement pouvoir expliqu pourquoi la golocalisation fonctionne aussi avec rien que le nom de rseau Wi-Fi dans certains cas ?
Pourtant sa fonctionne bien avec une approximation de 20 mtres.

----------


## Theta

> *Et vous ?*
> 
>  Quen pensez-vous ?


Que les gars du marketings de ce jeu sont trs trs forts, ils ont crit/fait crire plein d'articles bidons qui sont relays sur tous les sites d'actualits.

----------


## Pierre Louis Chevalier

> Que les gars du marketings de ce jeu sont trs trs forts, ils ont crit/fait crire plein d'articles bidons qui sont relays sur tous les sites d'actualits.


Avec beaucoup d'imagination le service Marketing aurait peut etre pu inventer le coup : "Joue  Pokemon Go pour soigner ta dpression", je doute que le susdit service Marketing ait invent "Joue  pokemon Go pour te faire dtrousser et donner  une appli l'accs  tout tes comptes rseaux sociaux"  ::mouarf::

----------


## MikeRowSoft

Tu me rappel un pre de famille qui tourne dans tous les sens le prnom qu'il souhaite donner  son fils pour tre sur qu'il ne subira pas de moquerie a l'cole.

----------


## Bousk

Y'a un article sympa sur gamasutra  ce sujet http://www.gamasutra.com/blogs/RaphK..._is_an_MMO.php
Notamment, et je suis surpris que personne en parle parce que c'est un sujet rcurrent et d'habitude plus chaud - sur des choses moins hype que Pokemon -, le jeu est gratuit et donc comme tout le monde ici le sait surement : nous sommes le produit
En soit je m'en moque et l'accepte la plupart du temps, mais la liste des permissions demandes  l'installation de l'application est assez halucinante http://adamreeve.tumblr.com/post/147...-security-risk votre tlphone, tout ce qu'il contient, est purement et simplement 100% en leur possession  :8O: 

Ca reste un coup de matre et techniquement a semble bien sympa  ::P:

----------


## Volgaan

> Sans compter que devoir payer une deuxime Wii pour avoir la tablette (qui, en plus d'tre assez inutile, ne peut mme pas tre utilise en mode tablette standard), a fait mal, pour une quantit de jeux disponible assez rduite.


Non, la Wii U, malgr son nom trs mal choisi, n'est pas une Wii avec une tablette ou un accessoire pour la Wii, mais une nouvelle console qui n'a rien  voir. Trs mauvaise campagne de communication autour de la console par Nintendo  ::aie:: 




> Et je prfre mme pas parler de leurs consoles portables.


Pourtant s'il y a bien des consoles qui valent la peine que l'on parle chez Nintendo, ce sont bien leurs consoles portables. En fait, les seules consoles portables qui existent et qui se vendent encore de nos jours  ::ptdr::

----------


## Invit

> Y'a un article sympa sur gamasutra  ce sujet http://www.gamasutra.com/blogs/RaphK..._is_an_MMO.php
> Notamment, et je suis surpris que personne en parle parce que c'est un sujet rcurrent et d'habitude plus chaud - sur des choses moins hype que Pokemon -, le jeu est gratuit et donc comme tout le monde ici le sait surement : nous sommes le produit
> En soit je m'en moque et l'accepte la plupart du temps, mais la liste des permissions demandes  l'installation de l'application est assez halucinante http://adamreeve.tumblr.com/post/147...-security-risk votre tlphone, tout ce qu'il contient, est purement et simplement 100% en leur possession 
> 
> Ca reste un coup de matre et techniquement a semble bien sympa


Le jeu est freemium,  priori ds qu'on veut jouer plus srieusement le passage par la boutique est invitable et vu la masse de joueurs a me semble trs raisonnable comme business plan. Je suis pour la mfiance mais attention  lextrmisme !

----------


## Volgaan

> Tu vas surement pouvoir expliqu pourquoi la golocalisation fonctionne aussi avec rien que le nom de rseau Wi-Fi dans certains cas ?
> Pourtant sa fonctionne bien avec une approximation de 20 mtres.


Pas sr de comprendre ta question. Est-ce possible de se golocaliser rien qu'avec les rseaux WiFi autour de soi ? Oui, c'est possible et il y a mme des sites qui proposent ce service.

----------


## MikeRowSoft

Surement pour cela qu'il y a eu la news 3DS et que la rtro-compatibilit avec les jeux des versions antrieurs a t maintenu.

----------


## MikeRowSoft

> Pas sr de comprendre ta question. Est-ce possible de se golocaliser rien qu'avec les rseaux WiFi autour de soi ? Oui, c'est possible et il y a mme des sites qui proposent ce service.


Je n'ai pas compris pourquoi j'y arrive avec ma Livebox d'Orange.
Le SSID de la Livebox ne figure dans aucun annuaire tlphonique et encore moins d'accord de golocalisation dans le contrat que j'ai sign avec Orange.

Hotspot dsactiv chez moi sur la Livebox, j'ai tous de mme accs au hotspot public d'Orange si je me dplace (je ne la prend pas sur la Livebox d'un autre, quand je vais chez des proches pour une longue dure, je profite de leurs accs Internet [Orange et Bouygues principalement].). Je comprendrais que se soit dans un fast foods mais je n'y ai jamais t connect.
Je suis pas accro a se point...

----------


## Volgaan

> Je n'ai pas compris pourquoi j'y arrive avec ma Livebox d'Orange.
> Le SSID de la Livebox ne figure dans aucun annuaire tlphonique et encore moins d'accord de golocalisation dans le contrat que j'ai sign avec Orange.


Aucun rapport avec Orange ni les annuaires tlphoniques !

Il y a des socits, des services qui rcoltent ces SSID  la pelle et les croisent avec les donnes de golocalisation. Ce sont des bases de donnes, pas forcment  jour, constitues  l'insu des utilisateurs dans la plupart des cas.

Prenons l'exemple de Google : ils savent o vous vous trouviez  un instant T et quels rseaux Wifi taient autour de vous, ils peuvent trs simplement remplir leurs bases de donnes ainsi. Je crois qu'on peut dsactiver a dans les paramtres d'Android,  voir.

J'avais vu un site (j'ai perdu le nom) qui fait exactement la mme chose.

----------


## MikeRowSoft

> Aucun rapport avec Orange ni les annuaires tlphoniques !
> 
> Il y a des socits, des services qui rcoltent ces SSID  la pelle et les croisent avec les donnes de golocalisation. Ce sont des bases de donnes, pas forcment  jour, constitues  l'insu des utilisateurs dans la plupart des cas.
> 
> Prenons l'exemple de Google : ils savent o vous vous trouviez  un instant T et quels rseaux Wifi taient autour de vous, ils peuvent trs simplement remplir leurs bases de donnes ainsi. Je crois qu'on peut dsactiver a dans les paramtres d'Android,  voir.
> 
> J'avais vu un site (j'ai perdu le nom) qui fait exactement la mme chose.


Encore une escroquerie. Je te le dis, aucuns magasins ou centre d'intrt dans les 750 mtres de diamtre avec pour centre mon domicile. Sachant que je rsident dans un petit immeuble en sortie de ville...

Franchement servir les dtectives privs est devenu la mode... Renvoyer les forces de polices au rend de dtectives privs a leurs insu une mthode de travail certes trs efficaces mais un peu injurieuse.

----------


## Mingolito

> Que les gars du marketings de ce jeu sont trs trs forts, ils ont crit/fait crire plein d'articles bidons qui sont relays sur tous les sites d'actualits.


 propos de "sant mentale" puisque c'est le titre du sujet, tu as entendu parler de la "thorie du complot" ? de la Paranoa ? Tu en  parl  ton Psy ? Tu as pris tes pilules aujourd'hui ?  ::fou::

----------


## Volgaan

> Encore une escroquerie. Je te le dis, aucuns magasins ou centre d'intrt dans les 750 mtres de diamtre avec pour centre mon domicile. Sachant que je rsident dans un petit immeuble en sortie de ville...
> 
> Franchement servir les dtectives privs est devenu la mode... Renvoyer les forces de polices au rend de dtectives privs a leurs insu une mthode de travail certes trs efficaces mais un peu injurieuse.


Quelle escroquerie ?  ::weird:: 

S'il n'y a pas de rseaux Wifi  proximit de ton domicile, c'est peut-tre par d'autres mthodes (antennes relais par exemple). En fait, tu parles de quel genre d'appareil ?

----------


## MikeRowSoft

> Quelle escroquerie ? 
> 
> S'il n'y a pas de rseaux Wifi  proximit de ton domicile, c'est peut-tre par d'autres mthodes (antennes relais par exemple). En fait, tu parles de quel genre d'appareil ?


Le nom de hte n'est pas suffisamment prcis. La seule rponse valable est que le relais tlphonique reliant la Livebox  Orange a un GPS dessus.
Je suis pas sur que se soit celui d'Orange ou mme d'un oprateur franais.

----------


## Glutinus

> Intressant,  peine six jours que le jeux est sortit et on en entend parler partout, comme si c'tait LE NOUVEAU TRUCMACHIN de "ouf"  avoir.
> 
> 
> 
> Dj qu'il faut avoir deux batteries (ben oui, sur mobile la 3D + rseau + GPS, a pompe), on nous dit dj (oui, aprs six jours de mise en prod) que le jeu est l'une des russites de cette anne et que les utilisateurs y passent plus de temps que sur les rseaux sociaux.
> 
> il faudrait se calmertracer les courbes dans six moisvoir si le nombre d'utilisateurs a augmentet si le temps d'utilisation est le mme (en retirant les extrmes)
> Juste pour info, quand la Wii est sortie Nintendo explos les ventes. La plupart des personnes de mon entourage qui avaient achet une Wii l'ont dlaiss au bout de quelques mois ( l'exception d'un fan de Zelda qui utilisait sa Wii pour lancer Wind Waker). Aujourd'hui, TOUTES leurs consoles vivent assez mal, la preuve les derniers jeux intressants sur Wii sont ceux de chez Nintendo et qui rutilisent leurs anciennes licences (Mario & consorts). Sans compter que devoir payer une deuxime Wii pour avoir la tablette (qui, en plus d'tre assez inutile, ne peut mme pas tre utilise en mode tablette standard), a fait mal, pour une quantit de jeux disponible assez rduite. Et je prfre mme pas parler de leurs consoles portables.



OSEF, on parle juste du dtournement d'utilisation pour faire le mal... en sociologie on appelle a un effet pervers, un peu comme chatroulette (enfin, qui l'avait pas vu venir, celui-ci...)(ce qui me fait penser  un adage que j'ai lu sur internet "If IT exists, there is already a porn version of IT")

----------


## Neckara

> La seule rponse valable est que le relais tlphonique reliant la Livebox  Orange a un GPS dessus.


Quand tu ouvres une ligne, tu ne donne pas ton adresse postale  Orange ? Je dis a, je dis rien.

----------


## Volgaan

> Le nom de hte n'est pas suffisamment prcis. La seule rponse valable est que le relais tlphonique reliant la Livebox  Orange a un GPS dessus.
> Je suis pas sur que se soit celui d'Orange ou mme d'un oprateur franais.


Attends de quoi parles-tu exactement ? On se croirait en pleine thorie du complot l  :8O: 

Je croyais qu'on parlait du fait de pouvoir tre localis, avec le smartphone,  partir des seuls rseaux sans fil.

----------


## MikeRowSoft

> Quand tu ouvres une ligne, tu ne donne pas ton adresse postale  Orange ? Je dis a, je dis rien.


Non, mais la Livebox ne donne pas l'adresse de domiciliation et encore moins des coordonnes GPS avec une prcision de 20 mtres.
Normalement je ne l'ai pas donn  Google et pourtant Google+ a coup sur la trouve ma position a 20 mtre prs. Mme en GSM sans WiFi il russi se truc l alors que l'antenne est vraiment loin il arrive a 20 mtre de prcision. (par GSM mme sa se n'est pas nouveau)

Au final sa aidera surement a retrouver des enfants kidnapps, bien que je mise plus sur perdu.

----------


## Volgaan

Rsumons. Ton appareil est capable de te localiser avec une prcision de 20 mtres alors que tu n'as ni GPS ni Wifi activs ?

----------


## Neckara

> Rsumons. Ton appareil est capable de te localiser avec une prcision de 20 mtres alors que tu n'as ni GPS ni Wifi activs ?


Srement une puce GPS implante sous la peau. Y sont vicieux ces hommes-lzard franc maon illuminati, de la CIA nazi europenne.

----------


## vanskjre

Vous passez de toute faon tous  ct de la plaque.
On attend tous une seule rponse depuis ce matin...





> Mais qu'est-ce que Neckara a mang  midi ? Vous n'en reviendrez pas".



Alors??

----------


## Neckara

> Vous passez de toute faon tous  ct de la plaque.
> On attend tous une seule rponse depuis ce matin...
> 
> Alors??


Salami sur un lit de frometon et salonaces entre deux brignolets.

----------


## vanskjre

Sinon pour la route



http://xkcd.com/1705/

----------


## MikeRowSoft

> Rsumons. Ton appareil est capable de te localiser avec une prcision de 20 mtres alors que tu n'as ni GPS ni Wifi activs ?


Oui. GSM seulement, les 3G ou 2G comme ils disent.
Ou Wi-Fi seulement aussi sa fonctionne.
Pas de GPS par dfaut.

Je tavoue que la premire fois que je m'en suit rendu compte sa m'a pas perturb. Et jusqu'a maintenant sa ne me perturbe vraiment pas.
Mais je savais pas que j'tais dans un cas aussi particulier.

----------


## Neckara

> Oui. GSM seulement, les 3G ou 2G comme ils disent.


Et bien ils te localisent en fonction de ta distance des antennes 3G/2G  proximit.

Met-toi en mode avion et ils ne te golocaliseront plus.

----------


## MikeRowSoft

> Et bien ils te localisent en fonction de ta distance des antennes 3G/2G  proximit.
> 
> Met-toi en mode avion et ils ne te golocaliseront plus.


C'est vrai que de savoir d'o l'obtention des coordonnes aussi prcises proviennent est important.

Mais franchement, il y a un an et demi en tant chez moi j'tais golocalis dans une autre rue parallle et commune avec un terrain de sport (2G ou 3G) et maintenant il ne se trompe plus de rue mme en Wi-Fi. Et quand je dis 20 mtres c'est carrment dire au pied de l'immeuble.

La reprsentation graphique ou photo satellite est fidle  s'y mprendre.

----------


## zulad

C'est un jeu pour les dbiles qui ne savent pas tenir dans notre ralit.  ::aie::

----------


## LawNasK

Premire chose : le jeu est officiellement sorti en Australie, en Nouvelle-Zlande et aux tats-Unis. Pour y jouer en France ds maintenant, il faut rcuprer un .apk sur un site spcialis (attention, certains sont vrols).

Le jeu en lui mme est trs sympa. Outre l'aspect nostalgie des Pokmon, le gameplay est trs sympathique :
- En se baladant avec l'application ouverte, on peut croiser des Pokmon. Si on clique dessus, cela lance un "combat" o le but est de captur le Pokmon. Le timing et la faon de lancer la Pokball est importante pour amliorer les chances de capture du Pokmon et pour gagner de l'xp. Il y a une sorte de "radar" qui indique les Pokmons de la zone proche et leur distance (de 1  3, mais je ne sais pas  combien a correspond exactement). La capture donne des "poussires" et des "bonbons espce" (bonbon roucoule, bonbon carapuce, etc). Les bonbons espce permettent de faire voluer un Pokmon de cette espce, ou, coupl avec de la "poussire", d'amliorer un Pokmon de cette espce 
- Dans la rue, il y a des "Pokstop"  de nombreux lieux d'intrts (sculpture, grande enseigne, gare, ... Il y a mme des tags !). Il faut se dplacer vers eux pour les "utiliser" pour gagner des Pokballs et des objets utiles (une utilisation toutes les cinq minutes, il est possible de crer des circuits optimiss). J'ai dcouvert plein de "petites choses" de ma ville alors que j'y habite depuis 4 ans.
- Sur les "gros lieux d'intrts" (grandes gares, monuments importants, ...), il y a des Arnes o l'on peut affronter des Pokmon d'autres dresseurs (gr par IA). Il existe trois factions (rouge, bleu et jaune) dont le but est de contrler les monuments. Si une arne est de sa couleur, on a le choix entre combattre ou laisser un Pokmon pour aider  dfendre cette arne. Il est possible de gagner des pices d'or dans les arnes.
- Il est galement possible d'acheter des pices d'or en argent rel. Ces pices d'or permettent d'acheter des objets en jeu qui sont loin d'tre indispensable mais qui permettent de progresser un peu plus vite. (<- modle conomique. Vu le nombre de joueur, a va marcher)
- Il y a un systme de niveau de joueur qui accorde des rcompenses  chaque passage de niveau, et qui limite l'amlioration des Pokmon.
- Pour les combats, les Pokmon n'ont que deux statistiques : des points de vie et des points d'attaque. Les combats se rsume globalement  spammer l'attaque, lancer l'attaque spciale quand elle est disponible et essayer d'esquiver l'attaque spciale de l'adversaire.

Utiliser le jeu consomme pas mal de batterie : cran allum en permanence + GPS + 3G/4G (/WiFi) + appareil photo si la ralit augmente est active. Mon tlphone a une autonomie d'environ 4h d'utilisation.
Le jeu consomme "assez peu" de _data_ : j'ai compt environ 10Mo/h

Il faut bien entendu faire attention  lenvironnement extrieur.

Ce qui m'a plu : 
- J'adore le ct chasse au trsor du jeu. J'ai bien envie de faire une rserve de Pokballs pour partir  l'aventure un de ces jours.
- On est parti  la chasse aux Pokmon avec des amis, et c'tait vraiment sympa.  essayer si vous avez des amis qui y jouent !

Ce qui m'a moins plu :
- De nombreuses amliorations peuvent et vont tre apports au jeu, mais certaines comme quelques fonctions sociales auraient pu tre intgrs avant la sortie. En tout cas, le jeu va voluer (et c'est cool  ::D: ) !

----------


## MikeRowSoft

Pour rsum, tu as trouver des Pokmon en France ?

La rponse logique est oui, mais ton premier Pokmon tu l'as eu o ?

La rponse logique est dans un des trois autres pays.

----------


## LawNasK

> Pour rsum, tu as trouver des Pokmon en France ?


Oui, plein partout. Le jeu n'est pas officiellement sorti mais dj pleinement fonctionnel et traduit.

----------


## Invit

C'est vrai qu'il a l'air pas mal ce jeu, ce serait bien si on pouvait y jouer tout seul tranquille sur Google Earth ou autre sans avoir l'air d'un tar en ville et sans se balader avec un mouchard sur soi.
Mais bon, faut pas rver, comme l'a dit Boosk, c'est nous le produit  ::roll::

----------


## MikeRowSoft

Tu rpond vite ^^", j'ai mme pas eu le temps de finir d'crire ma pens.

----------


## LawNasK

> Tu rpond vite ^^", j'ai mme pas eu le temps de finir d'crire ma pens.


Dsol, je m'ennui au travail  ::(: 

J'ai tlcharger le .apk sur un site spcialis (encore une fois faites attention, et contrler le, il y a des cas de .apk vrols)

----------


## MikeRowSoft

Une fois j'ai entendu des tudiants en cole d'ingnieur dire qu'il allait travailler sur la Nintendo DS.  :;): 
Avec un kit de dveloppement surement. Je prsume que le e-sport de base Pokmon n'est pas encore au point.  :;):

----------


## MikeRowSoft

> Dsol, je m'ennui au travail


Tu t'ennui ? C'est les grandes vacances non?

A moins que tu sois en stage.

----------


## LawNasK

> Tu t'ennui ? C'est les grandes vacances non?
> 
> A moins que tu sois en stage.


Je suis alternant, et donc  plein temps en entreprise puisque je n'ai plus de cours pour cette anne.
Mais ce n'est pas vraiment le lieux pour en parler, viens en MP si tu veux parler d'autre chose que Pokmon Go  ::):

----------


## MikeRowSoft

> Utiliser le jeu consomme pas mal de batterie : cran allum en permanence + GPS + 3G/4G (/WiFi) + appareil photo si la ralit augmente est active. Mon tlphone a une autonomie d'environ 4h d'utilisation.


D'ordinaire l'autonomie est de combien ?
Je crois que tu oubli la mthode de notification d'un vnement comme consommateur de batterie. Ecran allum en permanence, tu es sur qu'il n'est pas sur secteur quand sa arrive ?




> Le jeu consomme "assez peu" de _data_ : j'ai compt environ 10Mo/h


Je trouve que c'est beaucoup. C'est la quantit des informations incluses dans les packets TCP/UDP IP ou la mesure au niveau de la couche physique et la couche liaison ?




> Il faut bien entendu faire attention  lenvironnement extrieur.


Pas d'usage de Bluetooth, c'est bien sa ?


Au final j'avais pas pour ide d'y jouer, et sa me conforte encore plus.

----------


## LawNasK

> D'ordinaire l'autonomie est de combien ?


Bah, a dpend de ce que je fais  ::aie:: 




> Je crois que tu oubli la mthode de notification d'un vnement comme consommateur de batterie.


Je crois que c'est ngligeable si a existe bel et bien.




> Ecran allum en permanence, tu es sur qu'il n'est pas sur secteur quand sa arrive ?


Euh, oui, il faut bouger pour capturer des Pokmon, et bouger en tant sur secteur...






> Je trouve que c'est beaucoup. C'est la quantit des informations incluses dans les packets TCP/UDP IP ou la mesure au niveau de la couche physique et la couche liaison ?


C'est la mesure d'Android. 
Je trouve que a fait assez peu, en fait. 






> Pas d'usage de Bluetooth, c'est bien sa ?


C'est bien **a.

----------


## Neckara

> Euh, oui, il faut bouger pour capturer des Pokmon, et bouger en tant sur secteur...


Bah, suffit juste d'avoir une rallonge assez grande  ::aie:: .

Et le top du top, impossible de te perdre, il te suffira de suivre ta rallonge pour revenir sur tes pas.  ::ccool:: .

----------


## MikeRowSoft

> Bah, a dpend de ce que je fais


Tu n'es pas de la vieille cole. Sa peut se lire.  ::aie:: 
D'ordinaire c'est en nombres d'appels. Le mode coute consomment vraiment peu.




> Euh, oui, il faut bouger pour capturer des Pokmon, et bouger en tant sur secteur...


Tu veux dire que ton appareil doit basculer sur batterie seulement.
Je n'attend  des annonces faite  la radio (FM?) mais pas sur si se n'est pas pour obtenir un audimat plus lev.




> Je trouve que a fait assez peu, en fait.


Je trouve que c'est beaucoup si se n'est que pour l'application en question. Si je sors me balad avec mon smartphone je coupe le service 2G ou 3G mme ci je reois plus les publicits. Sa me retire des sous sur mon crdit de communication prpay auprs de mon oprateur (dcompte units comme pour les cartes tlphonique  puce), alors faut pas s'attendre  se que je sois tolrant.

----------


## Zirak

> C'est vrai qu'il a l'air pas mal ce jeu, ce serait bien si on pouvait y jouer tout seul tranquille sur Google Earth ou autre sans avoir l'air d'un tar en ville et sans se balader avec un mouchard sur soi.
> Mais bon, faut pas rver, comme l'a dit Boosk, c'est nous le produit


Oui et encore, il doit tre sympa pour ceux qui habitent dans des grandes villes, mais je me pose la question au niveau de tous ces trucs dont parle LawNawaK (pokstop, arne, etc), est-ce qu'on en trouve partout, et suffisamment ? 



@LawNawaK :

Peut-on trouver tous les pokemons dans toutes les villes, ou faut-il se rendre ailleurs / voyager pour tous les avoir ?

(Je vais faire une analogie sur le jeu vido, mais comme dans la plupart des rpg, on commence dans une zone plus ou moins tranquille, et aprs on voyage au fil des qutes pour aller dans des zones de plus en plus dangereuses avec des monstres plus forts et de plus haut niveaux, si on en revient  Pokemon, tu ne peux pas capturer le mga Pokemon lgendaire de la mort dans le village de dpart, faut bouger son cul (relativement) loin).


Comment c'est gr a dans Pokemon GO ?  On trouve des Pokmons de toutes sortes et de tout lvl partout ? Et du coup on peut se faire dchirer ds le dpart par le 1er Pokemon haut lvl venu, ou les lvls des Pokmons sauvages autour de toi sont fonction de ton lvl de dresseur ou de celui de tes pokemon ?  

Quid des Pokmons rares / lgendaires ? J'ai bien compris qu'il y avait une notion de cycle jour / nuit, qui faisait que certains n'apparaissent qu' un moment particuliers, mais  part a ? On peut les croiser n'importe o ?

----------


## MikeRowSoft

> Bah, suffit juste d'avoir une rallonge assez grande .
> 
> Et le top du top, impossible de te perdre, il te suffira de suivre ta rallonge pour revenir sur tes pas. .


Ton smartphone est vendu avec l'alimentation pour le brancher partout ? La radio aussi ? Wi-Fi ?

Ma Livebox est pass de 2,4 Ghz  2,4 Ghz et 5 Ghz cohabitant parce que se qui bouge n'est pas au point.
Donc je comprend trs bien quand il parle de secteur, il reste dans le secteur 220 Volts.

La cohabitation Wi-Fi et Bluetooth sur les mme frquences ?
Bluetooth se prive de canaux utiliss par Wi-Fi ?

Savoir si c'est un quipement import ou pas c'est utile a qui ?
Sachant que une fois arriv sur place il est possible de s'quiper d'appareils et retirer toutes traabilits.

----------


## Neckara

> Ton smartphone est vendu avec l'alimentation pour le brancher partout ? La radio aussi ? Wi-Fi ?
> 
> Ma Livebox est pass de 2,4 Ghz  2,4 Ghz et 5 Ghz cohabitant parce que se qui bouge n'est pas au point.
> Donc je comprend trs bien quand il parle de secteur, il reste dans le secteur 220 Volts.
> 
> La cohabitation Wi-Fi et Bluetooth sur les mme frquences ?
> Bluetooth se prive de canaux utiliss par Wi-Fi ?
> 
> Savoir si c'est un quipement import ou pas c'est utile a qui ?
> Sachant que une fois arriv sur place il est possible de s'quiper d'appareils et retirer toutes traabilits.


Heu... Kamoulox ?

----------


## MikeRowSoft

> Heu... Kamoulox ?


Quoi ?
Je comprend qu'une chose c'est que tu n'as et ne pourra jamais proposer se genre de trucs.

Pice jointe 215330

Sachet que chiffrer c'est une donne mesur et crypter c'est un camouflage de sens.

----------


## Zirak

> Quoi ?
> Je comprend qu'une chose c'est que tu n'as et ne pourra jamais proposer se genre de trucs.


La seule chose  comprendre sur ce Kamoulox, c'est juste que nous, on ne comprend rien  ce que tu racontes encore une fois...





> Sachet


Omg.

Sachet comme le th ? 





> que chiffrer c'est une donne mesur et crypter c'est un camouflage de sens.


Ca nous avance beaucoup sur toutes ces histoires  propos de Pokemon GO tout a...

----------


## MikeRowSoft

> Ca nous avance beaucoup sur toutes ces histoires  propos de Pokemon GO tout a...


Itinrance de la proprit intellectuelle.

----------


## Neckara

> Itinrance de la proprit intellectuelle.


Il faut que tu arriveras  laminer tes rancurs dialectiques mme si je suis convaincu que c'est trs difficile. Mais comme moi, dis-toi qu'il est tellement plus mieux d'radiquer les tentacules de la drliction et tout deviendra clair.

----------


## MikeRowSoft

L c'est exaspr je le vie au prsent, rancur serait issu du pass.

Les altrations volontaire ne sont pas un cryptage fort.

Chose trange j'avais un peu dapprhension en vers la communaut Arabe du nord du continent Africain (jamais russi  travailler avec eux malgr plusieurs essai lors de mes tudes) mais pourtant j'arrive de temps en temps  me dire qu'il travail beaucoup mieux que se que je pensais.

----------


## goomazio

Ce que j'aime bien, mise  part ce nouveau concept d'application/jeux, c'est que soit on critique le jeu en lui mme, soit on en a rien  faire. Sinon, c'est qu'on fait partie des "autres", ceux qui se demandent d'o vient ce buzz, pourquoi l'application  requiert pleins d'autorisations du tlphone, si a nous flique, s'il y a vraiment une version de l'apk non vrole etc., les "partisans des thories du complot". Il y aura toujours ces mchants rabat-joie car on peut dtourner chaque chose...

----------


## Michael Guilloux

*PokeGone : une extension Chrome pour le blocage de contenu Pokmon Go*
*pour les internautes qui dsirent effacer les traces du jeu sur le net*

En quelques jours, Pokmon Go est devenue la star de la toile. Tous les sites en parlent, quil sagisse de mdias dinformations gnrales ou de mdias IT. Mais pour de nombreux observateurs pour qui tout cet engouement nest pas justifi, il semble que les gens commencent simplement  perdre la tte. 

Cette  folie  se serait mme empare des studios hollywoodiens daprs le quotidien Deadline, spcialiste de lactualit dHollywood. Deadline rapporte en effet que le studio Legendary Pictures serait sur le point de conclure un contrat de franchise pour la production dun film daction inspir de Pokmon Go.

Bref, comme par magie, Pokmon Go a dj envahi la toile et les esprits, ne parlons pas non plus des rseaux sociaux. Mais comme cela a dj maintes fois t rpt sur ce site, trop de publicit tue la publicit. Et leffervescence autour de Pokmon Go a dj fini par harasser de nombreux internautes y compris certains qui avaient probablement bien accueilli le jeu au dpart.

Si vous dsirez ne plus rencontrer de contenu Pokmon Go sur le web, ou du moins rencontrer le minimum possible, une extension Chrome baptise PokeGone existe dj dans ce but :  effacer toutes les traces de Pokmon Go sur le net , daprs sa description sur le Chrome Web Store. 


Cette extension a t cre par un dveloppeur du nom de Jamie Farrelly, et pour ceux qui sont intresss, le code de PokeGone est galement disponible sur GitHub. En ce qui concerne les fonctionnalits de PokeGone, il faut dire quil permet de dtecter les instances de Pokmon Go sur les pages web. Il tente  didentifier smantiquement les sections de la page susceptible de contenir des rfrences Pokmon Go et les supprime de la page . Lextension Chrome permet aussi aux utilisateurs de paramtrer  lagressivit du filtre  en fonction de leur sensibilit. Ces derniers pourront ainsi configurer PokeGone de sorte  supprimer simplement les rfrences au jeu sur une page, des sections de la page ou la page entire.

Il faut galement prciser que dautres solutions existaient dj pour permettre aux utilisateurs de filtrer certains contenus de leur navigation sur le web.

Sources : Deadline, Extension PokeGone, GitHub

----------


## LawNasK

@MikeRowSoft Encore une fois si tu veux parler d'autre chose que Pokemon Go, fait le en MP, a vitera de polluer le fil pour rien.




> Bah, suffit juste d'avoir une rallonge assez grande .
> Et le top du top, impossible de te perdre, il te suffira de suivre ta rallonge pour revenir sur tes pas. .


Bonne ide, je me suis perdu dans Montbard aujourd'hui en suivant un voli  ::aie:: 




> Oui et encore, il doit tre sympa pour ceux qui habitent dans des grandes villes, mais je me pose la question au niveau de tous ces trucs dont parle LawNawaK (pokstop, arne, etc), est-ce qu'on en trouve partout, et suffisamment ?


Il semblerait que oui. On en trouve videmment plus dans les grandes villes, mais il y a toujours quelques points d'attrait "basiques" et efficaces (mairie, beau paysage, maison du XVI sicle, etc). Il faudrait que je visite un lotissement rcent d'un petit village pour vrifier, mais globalement il y en a partout.

En revanche, j'ai vu sur 9gag qu'un Australien n'avait que des doduo dans son village  ::aie:: 





> @LawNawaK :
> 
> Peut-on trouver tous les pokemons dans toutes les villes, ou faut-il se rendre ailleurs / voyager pour tous les avoir ?


Je ne sais pas encore  ::(:  je reviens vers toi dans 200h de jeu  ::aie:: 




> On trouve des Pokmons de toutes sortes et de tout lvl partout ?
> Et du coup on peut se faire dchirer ds le dpart par le 1er Pokemon haut lvl venu, ou les lvls des Pokmons sauvages autour de toi sont fonction de ton lvl de dresseur ou de celui de tes pokemon ?


J'ai du mal expliquer comment marche le jeu. Il n'y a pas de combat hors arne (->choisi). Tout ce qui se fait "dans la nature", c'est de la capture. Les Pokmon sauvage ont une valeur maximum de puissance plus grande quand on avance dans les niveaux.





> Quid des Pokmons rares / lgendaires ? J'ai bien compris qu'il y avait une notion de cycle jour / nuit, qui faisait que certains n'apparaissent qu' un moment particuliers, mais  part a ? On peut les croiser n'importe o ?


Bah, je sais pas trop. J'ai vu dans mon radar (sans russir  les attraper  ::mur:: ) des voli et un minidraco  des endroits qui n'ont rien de particulier. Mais encore une fois, je n'ai pas assez jou pour comprendre le fonctionnement des spawn.

L seul chose que je sais pour l'instant c'est que roucoul et soporifik y'en a plein partout, et que les mmes pokemons apparaissent pour moi et mes amis (-> tout le monde ?) en mme temps ou presque la plupart du temps si on est au mme endroit.





> nouveau concept d'application/jeux


Avant Pokemon Go, il y avait Ingress, qui a flopp.





> c'est que soit on critique le jeu en lui mme, soit on en a rien  faire. Sinon, c'est qu'on fait partie des "autres", ceux qui se demandent d'o vient ce buzz, pourquoi l'application  requiert pleins d'autorisations du tlphone, si a nous flique, s'il y a vraiment une version de l'apk non vrole etc., les "partisans des thories du complot". Il y aura toujours ces mchants rabat-joie car on peut dtourner chaque chose...


Oui  ::(:  alors que c'est bien cool comme jeu !

----------


## andry.aime

> Euh, oui, il faut bouger pour capturer des Pokmon, et bouger en tant sur secteur...





> Bah, suffit juste d'avoir une rallonge assez grande .
> 
> Et le top du top, impossible de te perdre, il te suffira de suivre ta rallonge pour revenir sur tes pas. .


Avec une cinquantaine, voire une centaine de power bank bien charg avant de sortir tout les jours.

----------


## Neckara

> Avec une cinquantaine, voire une centaine de power bank bien charg avant de sortir tout les jours.


Sinon, pour ceux qui n'aiment pas les fils, il y a des wireless extensions cords.

----------


## RyzenOC

Bon c'est bon la on vas arrter la campagne de pub !
On vas bientt avoir 3 news/ jours sur ce jeu.

Dj je trouve que ces news n'ont rien  faire sur developpez.com, c'est cens tre un site pro, pas un site racontant tous les ragots d'un jeu vido qui fait le buzz.
Si vous voulez parler de jeu vido, parler de jeu intressant d'un point vue technique, comme No Man's sky, avec la gnration procdurale du monde. (mais la aussi pas besoin d'en faire 4 actualits)

Y'aurais eu qu'une news sur ce jeu j'aurais rien dit, mais la sa fait dj 4 pour des trucs assez futile au final.

----------


## Invit

@Zirak : Je me suis pos la question aussi. Parce que sortir son smartphone en plein travail tout a pour chopper un roucool, a craint. Un rondoudou aurait t plus de circonstance  ::ptdr:: 
C'est pour a qur sur Earth a m'aurait bien plu.




> PokeGone : une extension Chrome pour le blocage de contenu Pokmon Go pour les internautes qui dsirent effacer les traces du jeu sur le net


norme ! Ils ont pas fait une extension FootGone pour effacer toute trace de l'Euro ?

----------


## Zirak

> J'ai du mal expliquer comment marche le jeu. Il n'y a pas de combat hors arne (->choisi). Tout ce qui se fait "dans la nature", c'est de la capture. Les Pokmon sauvage ont une valeur maximum de puissance plus grande quand on avance dans les niveaux.


Mais pour cette capture, il n'y a pas besoin que ton (ou un de tes) Pokemon actuel(s) l'affronte pour l'affaiblir pour pouvoir l'attraper justement (comme dans le jeu normal quoi) ? 

C'est juste fonction de ta pokeball utilise et de ta chatte en fonction de sa raret / puissance pour savoir si tu arrives  l'attraper ?


Du coup au final si il n'y a des combats qu'en arne, si t'as pas 1 ou 2h irl  aller glander dans un spot d'arne (en esprant que d'autres aient du temps de glandage en mme temps que toi et se soit point aussi  cet endroit), tes Pokemon ne font jamais rien une fois capturs (sauf si tu en laisse en dfense dans une arne justement), et du coup, c'est la que tu craques pour acheter des trucs avec argent rel pour pouvoir faire progresser tes petites btes...  ::aie:: 

Et si tu habites dans un petit bled, tu n'es mme pas sr de forcment souvent croiser du monde sur le spot d'arne...  ::?: 


Ca me laisse un peu septique tout a, au final, si tu n'habites pas dans une grande ville, tu dois quand mme profiter d'une exprience de jeu assez limite.



@Sazearte : Si t'en a rien  faire, pourquoi tu te dsabonnes pas du sujet ? Ce n'est pas comme si il y avait eu 4 news dans 4 sujets diffrents, et qu'en plus, quelqu'un envoy par DVP t'avait oblig  les lire...  ::aie:: 

Quel intrt de venir poster pour dire que tu t'en fou ? Si tu t'en fou, ne viens plus lire ce fil, et ton problme est rsolu, peu importe le nombre de news postes sur ce sujet non ? 

Est-ce que je viens rler sur les 150 fils par trimestre pour dire que Google ou Apple a encore augment ses chiffres, j'en ai autant rien  pter que Pokemon GO au final, mais cela intresse peut-tre d'autres personnes...

----------


## LawNasK

> Mais pour cette capture, il n'y a pas besoin que ton (ou un de tes) Pokemon actuel(s) l'affronte pour l'affaiblir pour pouvoir l'attraper justement (comme dans le jeu normal quoi) ?


Non  ::): 





> C'est juste fonction de ta pokeball utilise et de ta chatte en fonction de sa raret / puissance pour savoir si tu arrives  l'attraper ?


Oui, mais il y a aussi une technique de lancer (tu peux donner un effet  la ball, ce qui la rend plus difficile  placer correctement mais qui augmente les chances de capture et donne de l'xp) et un timing.





> Du coup au final si il n'y a des combats qu'en arne, si t'as pas 1 ou 2h irl  aller glander dans un spot d'arne (en esprant que d'autres aient du temps de glandage en mme temps que toi et se soit point aussi  cet endroit), tes Pokemon ne font jamais rien une fois capturs (sauf si tu en laisse en dfense dans une arne justement), et du coup, c'est la que tu craques pour acheter des trucs avec argent rel pour pouvoir faire progresser tes petites btes...


Les trucs en argent rels sont, pour l'instant :
- Des pokballs (mais on en trouve plein dans les pokeshop, il faut vraiment foirer toutes ses captures pour tre en manque)
- Des objets qui attirent les pokmons vers soit pendant 30min (facilite la capture)
- Des objet qui double l'xp pendant 30min
- Des objets qui attirent les pokmons vers un pokshop (tous les joueurs en profitent)
- Des incubateurs pour faire clore les ufs (3 utilisations)
- De l'espace supplmentaire pour des pokmons (250 de base, sachant qu'on peut transfrer un pokmon captur au professeur pour gagner un bonbon de l'espce du pokmon et librer un slot)
- De l'espace supplmentaire pour les objets (350 places de base)




> Et si tu habites dans un petit bled, tu n'es mme pas sr de forcment souvent croiser du monde sur le spot d'arne...


Oui, en effet, mme si l'arne n'est qu'une partie du jeu (partir  l'aventure pour attraper des pokmons !!!)




> Ca me laisse un peu septique tout a, au final, si tu n'habites pas dans une grande ville, tu dois quand mme profiter d'une exprience de jeu assez limite.


Je vais chez mes parents ce week-end, je verrai comment c'est dans un village de 20 personnes  ::): 


Pour les joueurs, je viens d'apprendre que sur le radar : 0 pas = 0-100m, 1 pas = 100-200m, 2pas = 200-300m 3 pas = 300-1000m

Je pense que cet t, je vais prparer un sac de voyage avec 7 batteries portables de 20 Ah et quelques provisions, et je vais remplir mon Pokdex !

----------


## mrqs2crbs

> Il faut que tu arriveras  laminer tes rancurs dialectiques mme si je suis convaincu que c'est trs difficile. Mais comme moi, dis-toi qu'il est tellement plus mieux d'radiquer les tentacules de la drliction et tout deviendra clair.


j'ajouterais, la question qui taraude le developeur que je suis  :

tre ou ne pas tre
Telle est la question sinusodale de l'anachorte
Hypocondriaque. 
...

----------


## SteelWiWi

Je suis vraiment surpris Pokemon GO  mme russis  faire crire un article sur lui par Developpez ::ptdr:: .

Pour ceux qui disent que cette news n'a rien  faire la, dtrompez vous, Pokemon GO est une application mobile, qui dit application dit informatique, High tech Developpez  ::ptdr:: , d'accord okay les jeux vidos sont ausi des applications on va pas parler de tout les jeux vidos, je sais mais pokemon GO pourrait tre intressant sur les aspect scurit des donnes d'une application des utilisateurs, donnes personnels etc... ou de parler d'une application fournissant votre localisation ( je sais la localisation des applications c'est pas nouveau)  d'autres et des dangers qui rdent auprs d'une application du genre comme on a pu le voir avec ceux qui se sont fait piger par des criminels via l'applications Pokemon GO.

Aprs personnellement bravo aux crateur de l'application sur le succs fort pour un dbut. Maintenant comme disent certains, il faut attendre encore plusieurs semaines ou mois pour voir comment a volue, je ne veux pas tre pessimiste mais avec le monde aujourdhui et les dangers de nos jours hmmm... cette application risque de perdre certains utilisateurs trop addictif et surtout les jeunes d'aujord'hui car on va pas se mentir, notre jeunesse (bon c'est pas le cas de tout les jeunes) est de plus en plus pervertie, inconsciente et nave malgr la prvention des dangers de la vie  son gard. 

Je souhaite vraiment que du bien  cette application et que a marche dans le bon sens et j'spre que les dveloppeurs tiendront compte de ces aspects.

----------


## seedbarrett

Perso ce jeu me rappelle a, donc le risque de perversion a va, c'est tranquille. Mieux vaut les faire marcher plutt que de se pervertir sur des sites conspis

----------


## SteelWiWi

> Perso ce jeu me rappelle a, donc le risque de perversion a va, c'est tranquille. Mieux vaut les faire marcher plutt que de se pervertir sur des sites conspis



C'est peut tre similaire sur le point de la recherche d'un objectif ok, mais Pokemon GO  une chelle bien plus grande qui  le potentiel de mettre en relations beaucoup d'inconnus, rien que le fait que le jeu s'est fait exploit par les criminels fait rflchir. Donc c'est trs loin d'tre de faire penser  carte au trsor ou au moins les candidats tait encadrs. La t'a l'application et juste toi et ventuellement tes potes pour faire gaffe, avec un monde ou le nombre de crimes est en augmentation ( sois disant  la tl on balance des chiffres de dlinquances en baisse) ne me dis pas que c'est tranquille, il y a quand mme des risques.

----------


## matvanbasten

> il a l'air pas du tout addictif ce jeu.


Je crois que dans toute ces histoires de Pokemon c'est a le plus fou !  ::D:

----------


## Kearz

> Je vais chez mes parents ce week-end, je verrai comment c'est dans un village de 20 personnes 
> 
> 
> Pour les joueurs, je viens d'apprendre que sur le radar : 0 pas = 0-100m, 1 pas = 100-200m, 2pas = 200-300m 3 pas = 300-1000m
> 
> Je pense que cet t, je vais prparer un sac de voyage avec 7 batteries portables de 20 Ah et quelques provisions, et je vais remplir mon Pokdex !


Village = peu de pokemon mais avec de la varit. (fini l'arme de Ratata) 

Radar = c'est complment faux ton histoire. Si c'tait vraiment a, tu aurait une arme de 3 pas en ville. Moi j'ai vu une thorie: 0 pas: inf. 10M // 1pas: 10M  50M // 2pas: 50M a 100M // 3 pas: inf 150M _(sachant que le 3 pas 'bug', c'est 150M mais mme si tu t'loigne, il reste donc c'est du "t'es pass  150M et maintenant il se trouve entre 100M et l'infini)_ 

Batterie: j'ai jou 4h30 de suite hier, j'ai utilis 60% de ma batterie (mon tlphone est neuf). Sinon un pote utilisait une powerbank, en 3h elle n'a pas perdu plus de 1/4 de sa charge (quivalant a une charge complte de portable). Donc en gros, pour une journe de jeu prvoir un portable charg et une powerbank c'est suffisant.

----------


## hotcryx

Les pokemons a me fait penser  des dmons qui dbarquent, et tout le monde trouve cela marrant....

Un jour un joueur Pokemon se fera cras car il marchait gsm  la main au milieu d'une route frquente.
Patience...

----------


## Kearz

> Les pokemons a me fait penser  des dmons qui dbarquent, et tout le monde trouve cela marrant....
> 
> Un jour un joueur Pokemon se fera cras car il marchait gsm  la main au milieu d'une route frquente.
> Patience...


Tous les jours, des hommes se font craser parce que: 
- Les conducteurs changent leur station de radio: dmon de radio!
- Qu'ils tombent de vlo avec une voiture juste derrire: dmon de vlo!
- Qu'ils coute la musique et traverse sans regarder: dmon de musique! 
- ..


Clairement, je pense qu'on devrait rester chez nous H24, c'est plus safe.  :;):

----------


## LawNasK

> Moi j'ai vu une thorie: 0 pas: inf. 10M // 1pas: 10M  50M // 2pas: 50M a 100M // 3 pas: inf 150M


J'ai test et vrifi : les valeurs sont beaucoup plus grandes que la thorie que tu as vu. J'ai du marcher 720m pour un roucoul  3 pas ce week-end.

Sinon, pour les petits villages : dans un village de 20 habitants, ce n'est clairement pas intressant car il n'y a pas de pokestop (ce qui rend le jeu impossible). Il est cependant possible de demander d'ajouter un Pokestop, et je pense que les zones blanches sont un motif valable pour en rajouter un (bientt l'abribus de perdu-sr-gazon comme point d'intrt  ::mouarf:: ).

Dans le village  ct avec ~500 habitants, il y avait un pokestop et quelques pokmons intressant, c'tait sympa.

----------


## Kearz

> J'ai test et vrifi : les valeurs sont beaucoup plus grandes que la thorie que tu as vu. J'ai du marcher 720m pour un roucoul  3 pas ce week-end.
> 
> Sinon, pour les petits villages : dans un village de 20 habitants, ce n'est clairement pas intressant car il n'y a pas de pokestop (ce qui rend le jeu impossible). Il est cependant possible de demander d'ajouter un Pokestop, et je pense que les zones blanches sont un motif valable pour en rajouter un (bientt l'abribus de perdu-sr-gazon comme point d'intrt ).
> 
> Dans le village  ct avec ~500 habitants, il y avait un pokestop et quelques pokmons intressant, c'tait sympa.


Moi avec 4000 habitants j'ai pas de pokestop.  ::ptdr:: 
En faite, c'est bas sur les points Ingress et ils ont intgr le point les plus combattu.  :;): 

Il y a un bug sur les 3 pas. (aprs je sais pas si c'est un bug ou si c'est voulu) 
Si tu rencontre un pokemon et qu'il affiche trois pas, si tu t'loigne, il restera visible. C'est un "3 pas et plus", par contre si tu rallume le jeu et que tu n'es plus dans la zone des 3 pas, il ne rapparat pas. (c'est pour a que je reboot le jeu de temps  autre)

----------


## BenoitM

> J'ai test et vrifi : les valeurs sont beaucoup plus grandes que la thorie que tu as vu. J'ai du marcher 720m pour un roucoul  3 pas ce week-end.


Comment faire faire du sport aux gens sans qu'ils s'en rendent compte.
Une application d'utilit publique  :;):

----------


## LawNasK

> c'est bas sur les points Ingress


Oui ! Mais il est possible de demander  en rajouter.




> Il y a un bug sur les 3 pas.


Il y a deux cas : 
le bug des trois pas qui fait que tous les pokmons sont affichs  3 pas quelque soit leur distance par rapport  l'utilisateur. Les pokmons apparaissent et disparaissent bien correctement (vers 1km de distance avec l'utilisateur), mais on ne peut pas savoir qui sont les "proches" et les "loin",  part via l'ordre du radarle bug des pokmons fantmes : le pokmon et sa distance relative restent bloqus dans le cache de l'application (exemple : roucoul : 720m) et restera  cette distance peut importe les mouvements de l'utilisateur. Il faut effectivement redmarrer l'application pour l'jecter du radar.




> Comment faire faire du sport aux gens sans qu'ils s'en rendent compte.
> Une application d'utilit publique


Oui ! Plusieurs amis  moi utilisent des applications podomtres pour compter leurs pas quotidien, et on voit une net progression depuis le 6 juillet  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Gojir4

Moi la seule question que je me pose: Y'a vraiment des personnes de plus de 10 ans qui s'intressent au pokmons ??

----------


## Zirak

> Y'a vraiment des personnes de plus de 10 ans qui s'intressent au pokmons ??


Y'a vraiment des gens qui achtent des Smartphones de plusieurs centaines d'euros  des enfants de moins de 10 ans ?  ::aie:: 


Sinon, vu l'engouement autour de cette application, qui a dj limite plus d'utilisateurs journaliers que la plupart des rseaux sociaux, je pense que tu as la rponse  ta question. ^^

----------


## Kearz

> Moi la seule question que je me pose: Y'a vraiment des personnes de plus de 10 ans qui s'intressent au pokmons ??


Pokemon c'est l'argument marketing. 
a serait le mme principe dans un autre univers, a marcherais tout autant sur ceux qui testerait. Sauf que sans le mot pokemon, il y aura moins de monde qui aurait envie de tester. 

La question, c'est: est-ce que tu vas te limiter  utiliser un truc fun parce qu'ils font un dessin anim pour enfant dessus? 
Parce que sur le mme principe, il y a des dessins anims sur le football, so...? 

Bref, c'est du pur prjug, je suis sur que tu n'as pas essay d'allumer l'application pour voir le concept. 

Personnellement, j'ai jou  Ingress. C'tait leur premier jeu et au final, pokemon c'est  75% le mme jeu. Pourtant, j'ai jamais vu quelqu'un dire "Tiens, ton jeu ingress, c'est pas un jeu pour enfant?". La diffrence? Au lieu d'avoir des pokemons, c'est de tourelle et des missiles (j'ai plus le nom exact).
Sauf que Ingress, c'est pas jouable hors-ville et vu que maintenant j'habite  la campagne...Ben Ingress c'est un peu mort pour moi. (parce que les points Ingress sont principalement en ville)

J'ai jou le 14 juillet  Pokemon, la moyenne d'age pointe sur 20 ans en dmarrant vers 15ans et en allant jusqu' 30/35ans. 
Le concept, c'est pas Pokemon, c'est ralit virtuel. (D'ailleurs Ingress est encore un jeu trs actif, la preuve que le concept marche. Sauf qu'Ingress n'est pas -_encore_- une marque forte)





> Oui ! Mais il est possible de demander  en rajouter.


T'es sur? J'ai un point Ingress dans mon village pourtant il n'est pas dans Pokemon. 
Pour le moment ils ont intgrer que les points ingress  forte activit._ (la preuve, le point ingress de mon village, je pouvais le prendre et le garder pendant plusieurs jours parce qu'aucun joueur passait par l)_

----------


## Gojir4

> Sinon, vu l'engouement autour de cette application, qui a dj limite plus d'utilisateurs journaliers que la plupart des rseaux sociaux, je pense que tu as la rponse  ta question. ^^


Oui je l'avais dj. Mais je m'attendais  plus de ractions "ngatives"  ce sujet, la je suis juste hallucin c'est tout. J'ai lu une autre news ou ils parlent de 7 jeunes entre 16 et 20 ans qui se sont fait vol. Putain y'a que moi que a choque ? entre 16 et 20 ans Oo ? Je crois que cette fois j'ai vraiment perdu tout espoir pour le futur de l'humanit... Bon j'imagine que c'est surtout en Asie,  voir ce que a donnera en Europe...

----------


## RyzenOC

La ralit augment n'est pas nouvelle, il y'a 10ans en 2007 je jouait dj  des jeux sur mon pc fixe, avec une webcam et une wiimote.
Bon c'est sur avoir un ordinateur de poche c'est plus pratique ^^.

J'ai test pokemon go, je le trouve vraiment mal fait, niveau graphisme c'est  chier, sur mon pc fixe d'il y'a 10ans c'tait largement plus convainquant.

Et les interactions avec l'environnement rel et quasi nul, les Pokemon passent  travers les rochers... grosse rgression, sur mon pc fixe on pouvait tabasser l'IA et le balancer contre un mur avec la wiimote.

Mais surtout je comprend pas pourquoi faut crapahuter dans la ville pour ramasser un bot. Si l'application tait mieu fichus on pourrais en avoir 50 de bot dans une maison et mme se faire un total war en ralit augmente avec des pokemons dans un champ (j'ai de grande plaines chez moi).
Je comprend pas pourquoi tous le monde parle de cette application, c'est un jeu plutt moyen je trouve et sa justifie pas sa sur-mdiatisation.

Moi j'attends un postal2 en ralit augment, la sa vas tre jouissif  ::mrgreen::  plutot que de balancer des balle ronde  des animaux tres mal intgrer au rel (pire que le film warcraft)

----------


## LawNasK

> Moi la seule question que je me pose: Y'a vraiment des personnes de plus de 10 ans qui s'intressent au pokmons ??


Je crois que la moyenne d'ge des joueurs de Pokmon tourne autour de 24/25 ans.




> Oui je l'avais dj. Mais je m'attendais  plus de ractions "ngatives"  ce sujet, la je suis juste hallucin c'est tout. J'ai lu une autre news ou ils parlent de 7 jeunes entre 16 et 20 ans qui se sont fait vol. Putain y'a que moi que a choque ? entre 16 et 20 ans Oo ? Je crois que cette fois j'ai vraiment perdu tout espoir pour le futur de l'humanit... Bon j'imagine que c'est surtout en Asie,  voir ce que a donnera en Europe...


 ::weird:: 





> J'ai test pokemon go, je le trouve vraiment mal fait, niveau graphisme c'est  chier, sur mon pc fixe d'il y'a 10ans c'tait largement plus convainquant.


Le concept de partir  l'aventure (littralement), sur PC fixe, c'est limit  ::aie:: 
Pour Ingress, j'aurais pu comprendre la critique (et encore), mais pour Pokmon, c'est un non-sens  mes yeux.




> T'es sur ?


Je ne suis pas sr et certain, mais un amis m'a dit qu'il a rempli un formulaire pour (et je le crois  ::):  ).

----------


## Kearz

> Oui je l'avais dj. Mais je m'attendais  plus de ractions "ngatives"  ce sujet, la je suis juste hallucin c'est tout. J'ai lu une autre news ou ils parlent de 7 jeunes entre 16 et 20 ans qui se sont fait vol. Putain y'a que moi que a choque ? entre 16 et 20 ans Oo ? Je crois que cette fois j'ai vraiment perdu tout espoir pour le futur de l'humanit... Bon j'imagine que c'est surtout en Asie,  voir ce que a donnera en Europe...


Je comprends pas la rflexion. 

Le problme est de pas savoir se dfendre entre 16 et 20 ans? Ou de jouer  un jeu entre 16 et 20ans? ou autre chose? 
Tu perds l'espoir en l'humanit parce que des gens ont des loisirs? 

D'ailleurs le jeu n'est pas vraiment sortie en Asie _(enfin pas au Japon)_ donc actuellement la moyenne d'age et de fait divers est plutt bas sur l'Amrique. 
En terme de culture Amrique et Europe c'est assez proche et en Europe la moyenne d'ge est suprieur  16/20 ans pour le jeu.  

Au final, ta rflexion, c'est un peu comme ceux qui disent "De toute faon, les jeunes passent leur temps  jouer aux jeux-vidos." (qui est un discours souvent tenu par des gens qui passent beaucoup de temps devant la TV)




> J'ai test pokemon go, je le trouve vraiment mal fait, niveau graphisme c'est  chier, sur mon pc fixe d'il y'a 10ans c'tait largement plus convainquant.


+1 l'UX est bonne mais les graphisme sont assez "moche".

[/quote]
Et les interactions avec l'environnement rel et quasi nul, les Pokemon passent  travers les rochers... grosse rgression, sur mon pc fixe on pouvait tabasser l'IA et le balancer contre un mur avec la wiimote.[/quote]

En plusieurs heures, j'ai jamais vu aucun problme du type par contre.




> Mais surtout je comprend pas pourquoi faut crapahuter dans la ville pour ramasser un bot. Si l'application tait mieu fichus on pourrais en avoir 50 de bot dans une maison et mme se faire un total war en ralit augmente avec des pokemons dans un champ (j'ai de grande plaines chez moi).


J'espre que les combats sont prvus dans les mises  jours. (par contre pas en mode bordel, plutt 1v1 ou 2v2 en VR)




> Je comprend pas pourquoi tous le monde parle de cette application, c'est un jeu plutt moyen je trouve et sa justifie pas sa sur-mdiatisation.


La mdiatisation est en rapport avec le nombre de joueurs. Pour le moment, c'est le seul jeu, non-mainstream de ce type. 
S'il y avait dj des concurrents srieux (donc pas juste ingress) potentiellement, a ferait moins de bruit. 

Aprs, on aurait un quivalent type Final fantasy VR, un tower dfense VR ou country strike VR a pourrait tre pas mal aussi. (par contre FPS avec des armes -mme fictif- je pense que a passera moins)

----------


## casiii

> La ralit augment n'est pas nouvelle, il y'a 10ans en 2007 je jouait dj  des jeux sur mon pc fixe, avec une webcam et une wiimote.
> Bon c'est sur avoir un ordinateur de poche c'est plus pratique ^^.


1990, Muse de la Technologie (Statue de la Libert  New-York), on appelait a de la VR, et pas de l'AR  ::D: 




> J'ai test pokemon go, je le trouve vraiment mal fait, niveau graphisme c'est  chier, sur mon pc fixe d'il y'a 10ans c'tait largement plus convainquant.


Ca se saurait si on jouait  un jeu pour ses graphismes, hein ! Counter-Strike 1.6, World of Warcraft et plein d'autres te passent le bonjour !  ::): 




> Et les interactions avec l'environnement rel et quasi nul, les Pokemon passent  travers les rochers... grosse rgression, sur mon pc fixe on pouvait tabasser l'IA et le balancer contre un mur avec la wiimote.


Pokmon Go m'a fait lever la tte. J'ai pu voir des btiments et sculptures "encastres" que je n'avais jamais vues en 25 ans, des plaques commmoratives totalement oublies, etc.




> Mais surtout je comprend pas pourquoi faut crapahuter dans la ville pour ramasser un bot. Si l'application tait mieu fichus on pourrais en avoir 50 de bot dans une maison et mme se faire un total war en ralit augmente avec des pokemons dans un champ (j'ai de grande plaines chez moi).


C'est le principe de Pokmon. Pour rappel du pitch : Un gosse quitte la maison pour voyager, et il faut bien une raison pour le faire et une finalit, des pokmons (a peut tre des cartes, devenir le meilleur pirate, devenir le meilleur Hunter, devenir le meilleur shinobi, un concept totalement shnen).
Pour rsumer, Pokmon est une histoire de collection, de rencontre d'inconnus (et les problmes que a peut apporter hein !), et de voyage.




> Je comprend pas pourquoi tous le monde parle de cette application, c'est un jeu plutt moyen je trouve et sa justifie pas sa sur-mdiatisation.


Parce que les chiffres disent que les gens de 20/30 ans prfrent revivre leur enfance sur Pokmon Go que de chopper des plans-cul sur Tinder (j'ai jamais russi d'ailleurs, fais chier d'tre brid et moche !  ::(:  ).




> Moi j'attends un postal2 en ralit augment, la sa vas tre jouissif  plutot que de balancer des balle ronde  des animaux tres mal intgrer au rel (pire que le film warcraft)


Il y a un FPS en AR sur Kickstarter... (J'ai personnellement dsactiv le AR au lancer de pokball, c'est vachement plus simple  ::D:  )

Et puis, le principe d'un jeu, c'est de passer le temps en s'amusant. Si a permet de marcher et voir des gens, tant mieux non ? C'est pas pire que de faire des lignes de fruits/lgumes/bonbons/boissons/dildos ?  ::D: 

C'est le premier jeu qui m'a fait parler  des inconnus dans la rue (tant un peu agoraphobe sur les bords, c'est droutant  ::D:  ).

----------


## LawNasK

> Pokmon Go m'a fait lever la tte. J'ai pu voir des btiments et sculptures "encastres" que je n'avais jamais vues en 25 ans, des plaques commmoratives totalement oublies, etc.


C'est vrai que c'est un point  mettre en avant : Si vous allez dans une nouvelle ville et que vous ne savez pas quoi regarder : lancez Pokmon Go, la communaut Ingress va vous aider  ::): 




> (j'ai jamais russi d'ailleurs, fais chier d'tre brid et moche !  ).


Je ne suis pas sr qu'tre brid soit un dsavantage, au contraire. Par contre si tu es moche, dsol  ::calim2:: 





> J'ai personnellement dsactiv le AR au lancer de pokball, c'est vachement plus simple


Moi aussi. Mais je pense de ractiver pour essayer de lancer des _swagball_ (un super effet + mouvement du tlphone + lancer excellent, qui dit mieux ?)




> C'est le premier jeu qui m'a fait parler  des inconnus dans la rue (tant un peu agoraphobe sur les bords, c'est droutant  ).


Oui, mme si le jeu n'intgre pas encore d'outils sociaux, il est "vecteur de lien social". La communaut est trs active, d'ailleurs (de la proposition de "soire capture"  la dcortication des "rgles" qui rgissent le jeu, selon les talents de chacun  ::):  )

----------


## Glutinus

> Parce que les chiffres disent que les gens de 20/30 ans prfrent revivre leur enfance sur Pokmon Go que de chopper des plans-cul sur Tinder (j'ai jamais russi d'ailleurs, fais chier d'tre brid et moche !  ).


Homondieu je partage ta douleur.
Quitte  tre brid et jauntre, on a la rputation d'tre des super-dveloppeurs, mais de ne pas tre super-dvelopps (enfin, vous m'avez compris ;-) ).

Aprs, faut voir le taux de complmentarit : sur les 10% d'Android qui ont Pokmon Go, combien ont-ils Tinder ? Peut-tre que justement les utilisateurs de Tinder n'ont pas Pokmon Go. Ou alors que ceux de Tinder sont des gros frustrs, donc a y englobe. Et peut-tre que c'est le moment de se mettre sur Tinder, le temps que la concurrence soit obnibule par d'autres PokBall le temps de quelques semaines  ::D:

----------


## casiii

> Et peut-tre que c'est le moment de se mettre sur Tinder, le temps que la concurrence soit obnibule par d'autres PokBall le temps de quelques semaines


Oh pitin, j'avais pas vu a de ce point de vue ! J'installe Tinder direct ! A MWA LES FEMMES  (A c'qu'il parat, les hommes maris ont du succs ?  ::aie::  )

----------


## LawNasK

> Aprs, faut voir le taux de complmentarit : sur les 10% d'Android qui ont Pokmon Go, combien ont-ils Tinder ? Peut-tre que justement les utilisateurs de Tinder n'ont pas Pokmon Go. Ou alors que ceux de Tinder sont des gros frustrs, donc a y englobe. Et peut-tre que c'est le moment de se mettre sur Tinder, le temps que la concurrence soit obnibule par d'autres PokBall le temps de quelques semaines


Ces derniers jours, il y a eu plus de recherches sur Google pour Pokemon Go pour pour des vidos rservs aux personnes majeurs  ::mouarf:: 
Si Tinder est dsert, a doit tre d'un ct comme de l'autre. Je pense que tu as plus de chance d'avoir des bbs en croisant par hasard quelqu'un qui voulait le mme voli que toi  ::aie::

----------


## seedbarrett

> Je pense que tu as plus de chance d'avoir des bbs en croisant par hasard quelqu'un qui voulait le mme voli que toi


Ou de tomber simplement sur des utilisateurs/utilisatrices avec un windows phone  ::aie::  . 
Et attention, pokmon go ne donne pas le droit d'tre super lourd dans la rue hein, parce que le coup de "wow a te dirais qu'on aille attraper des pokmons ensemble ? Si t'es sage tu pourras jouer avec mes pokballs" a reste un gros non !

----------


## casiii

J'ai pas vu beaucoup d'utilisatrices de Pokmon Go non accompagnes  ::mouarf:: 
En mme temps, les chasseurs isols sont aussi rares, les gens prfrant sortir en duo/groupe plutt qu'en solo de base.

----------


## seedbarrett

> J'ai pas vu beaucoup d'utilisatrices de Pokmon Go non accompagnes


J'en ai vu plein, tout autant que de mecs seuls y jouer en fait. A vrai dire j'y joue que quand je me fais chier, du coup c'est quand je suis seul (bon, ok les soldes  chatelet j'ai craqu, mais v'l le nombre de pokstop haha). A plusieurs a doit tre plus sympa en effet.

----------


## Michael Guilloux

*Pokmon Go pourrait dbarquer en France cette semaine*
*aprs sa sortie reporte par respect pour les victimes de lattentat de Nice*

Aprs son lancement dans seulement trois pays (Australie, Nouvelle-Zlande et tats-Unis) la premire semaine du mois de juillet, Pokmon Go poursuit son dploiement progressif  lchelle mondiale. Ds le dbut, les utilisateurs presss en Europe ont eu recours  des moyens dtourns pour commencer  tester le jeu de Niantic, Nintendo et la Pokmon Company. Maintenant, cela nest plus vraiment ncessaire.

Pokmon Go a dbarqu en Europe en commenant par lAllemagne le 13 juillet. Le Royaume-Uni a galement t servi le lendemain. Le 15 juillet, ctait au tour de lEspagne, lItalie et le Portugal. Ce weekend, de nombreux autres pays ont galement servi ; une trentaine au total, mais lapplication mobile pour Android et iOS na toujours pas t dploye en France. Si les Franais devaient dj aller  la chasse de pokmon depuis ce weekend, la sortie du jeu mobile a t reporte, ce qui a suscit quelques ractions sur les rseaux sociaux.


Infographie des pays en Europe ayant dj reu lapplication Pokmon Go, et ceux qui sont encore dans lattente.
Dans un communiqu, la Pokmon Company donne les raisons de ce report et voque les vnements dramatiques qui ont endeuill Nice et la France le 14 juillet.  En signe de respect envers le peuple franais en cette priode de deuil national, la sortie de Pokmon Go est reporte , explique lentreprise dans son communiqu de presse.  Nos penses et prires accompagnent la France et les victimes touches par cette terrible attaque , a-t-elle dclar.  Pokmon Go pourrait en effet provoquer des attroupements pendant une priode inapproprie , explique le site spcialis dans les jeux vido IGN France, citant une source proche du dossier.

La sortie de Pokmon Go na toutefois t reporte que de  quelques jours , mais aucune date exacte na t donne. Le site IGN France parle de mardi au plus tard, mme si le mercredi et le jeudi sont galement cits par d'autres mdias. Quoi quil en soit, le jeu mobile qui fait fureur actuellement pourrait dbarquer officiellement en France cette semaine.

Sources : Le monde, IGN France.

----------


## Glutinus

J'ai dj vu quelque chose du genre en entretien de recrutement ou sduction...

C'est...

Ha oui !

Comment changer un truc qui vous arrangeait pas en avantage  ::mouarf:: 
Genre ils sont pas en retard pour des raisons de serveurs et je sais pas et se servent de l'actualit pour se donner une excuse... Aprs le 13 novembre, tout le monde disait F*CK on se retrouvera dans la rue,  boire des verres,  manger des planches et  couter de la musique... C'est de divertissement dont a besoin la France, pour dire qu'elle n'a pas peur...

----------


## Thorna

Bizarre, bizarre... La presse gnraliste de tout bord regorge d'articles mettant en garde contre la totale inscurit du jeu, d'un point de vue donnes personnelles, et on ne trouve quasiment aucun site dit "informatique" classique qui en parle (faut chercher...) ! Y'a un loup ?

----------


## RyzenOC

> Aprs, on aurait un quivalent type Final fantasy VR, un tower dfense VR ou country strike VR a pourrait tre pas mal aussi. (par contre FPS avec des armes -mme fictif- je pense que a passera moins)


Il y'a dj l'airsoft pour sa, un sport que je recommande.
Pour les fps, je penserais plutt  Arma trs honntement qui a un bien plus grand potentiel, je vois bien un Arma VR avec mes drones et mes armes de airsoft sa pourrait tre fun, mais faudrait aussi des vhicules militaire.




> C'est le principe de Pokmon. Pour rappel du pitch : Un gosse quitte la maison pour voyager, et il faut bien une raison pour le faire et une finalit, des pokmons (a peut tre des cartes, devenir le meilleur pirate, devenir le meilleur Hunter, devenir le meilleur shinobi, un concept totalement shnen).
> Pour rsumer, Pokmon est une histoire de collection, de rencontre d'inconnus (et les problmes que a peut apporter hein !), et de voyage.


C'est l'histoire d'un type qui rencontre n'importe qui, des infirmires/policires toute pareil (des clones ?), des combats danimaux mais surtout c'est un monde *trs rptitif* et rbarbatif.
Pokemon c'est type qui veut devenir dresseur de Pokemon, mais voila sa fait 15ans que le mec veut le devenir, faut faire bac+15 pour tre leveur ?
Et puis en rajoutant chaque annes des bestioles sans grande imagination... style lustre de plafond...




> Ca se saurait si on jouait  un jeu pour ses graphismes, hein ! Counter-Strike 1.6, World of Warcraft et plein d'autres te passent le bonjour !


Sauf que counter stike 1.6 n'est pas sortie en 2016.


J'ai pas t attir par le jeu, j'suis plus sur des jeux solo type open world avec une histoire riche et des qutes assez diversifis.

Mais surtout je comprend pas la finalit du jeu, sa sert  quoi de capturer ces Pokemon ? faire des combats mais encore ?
Si y'avait un systme de qute, par exemple faudrait avoir des pokemon puissant pour pouvoir traverser seine-saint-denis par exemple qui serait considrer comme un donjon, un systme d'argent virtuel permettant de faire du trafic de pokemon par exemple, ont pourrais capturer des Pokemon en voit de disparition en afrique (comme on le fait dans far cry).

La c'est juste je te capture avec des combats trs ennuyeux.

----------


## Gugelhupf

Je me demande si cet vnement tragique ne sert pas de prtexte pour retarder la sortie officielle du soft en France qui est un trs trs grand consommateur de Pokmon en Europe, histoire d'tendre le dploiement et d'tre sur que les serveurs actuelles ne seront pas surchargs.

----------


## laerne

J'adore que seule la partie europenne de la turquie a droit au jeu selon l'image  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Bousk

> Bizarre, bizarre... La presse gnraliste de tout bord regorge d'articles mettant en garde contre la totale inscurit du jeu, d'un point de vue donnes personnelles, et on ne trouve quasiment aucun site dit "informatique" classique qui en parle (faut chercher...) ! Y'a un loup ?


Je l'ai mentionn, a m'a valu un pouce rouge  ::roll::  
http://www.developpez.net/forums/d15...s/#post8688923
Mais la hype et son succs, indpendemment de la qualit de l'appli, tient trs clairement  la license Pokmon, ne nous leurrons pas. Et quand Pokemon est mis dans la balance, tout  coup plus personne ne semble se soucier des problmes  :;): 

Gamasutra le rapporte
- Un sujet qui en parle mieux http://www.gamasutra.com/blogs/RaphK..._is_an_MMO.php
- Un gourveneur amricain semble en avoir parl http://www.gamasutra.com/view/news/2...y_concerns.php
- C'est un genre d'erreur des dvs  priori, ils auraient mis les permissions requises totales pour dv (srement par simplicit, a peut se comprendre), mais l'ont laiss tel quel au moment de release. Une mise  jour va arriver (ou est dj arrive ?) pour rgler a, et Google en personne va modifier a en live sur les installations dj fates http://www.gamasutra.com/view/news/2...s_imminent.php

----------


## LawNasK

> Pokemon c'est type qui veut devenir dresseur de Pokemon, mais voila sa fait 15ans que le mec veut le devenir, faut faire bac+15 pour tre leveur ?


De quel mec tu parles ? Des joueurs ?




> Et puis en rajoutant chaque annes des bestioles sans grande imagination... style lustre de plafond...


Le cahier des charges pour la cration d'un Pokmon, c'est qu'il s'inspire de quelque chose de "rel" (animaux (mythiques), vgtaux, objets, ...). C'est normal que tous ressemblent  "un truc"  ::mrgreen:: 




> Sauf que counter stike 1.6 n'est pas sortie en 2016.


Counter Strike 1.6 n'est pas sorti sur mobile, non plus. Dj que l'cran allum en permanence + internet + GPS consomme pas mal, heureusement qu'il n'y a pas besoin de faire chauffer la partie graphique du tlphone. En plus, cela permet  des tlphones assez ancien de faire tourner le jeu.





> Mais surtout je comprend pas la finalit du jeu


S'amuser, tout simplement. Et mine de rien c'est vraiment amusant, seul comme en groupe.

Regarde Minecraft : pas de qute, pas d'objectif autres que ceux que se fixent les joueurs, et il parait que c'est le jeu le plus vendu de tous les temps.

----------


## nirgal76

On va bien retrouver un ou 2 crtins dans notre jardin en train de courir aprs un pokemon (et j'suis sur que ce genre de connerie va arriver vu le monde de plus en plus dcrbr dans lequel on vit)...je vais leur montrer celui qui est au fond du puisard :p

----------


## nirgal76

> On va bien retrouver un ou 2 crtins dans notre jardin en train de courir aprs un pokemon (et j'suis sur que ce genre de connerie va arriver vu le monde de plus en plus dcrbr dans lequel on vit)...je vais leur montrer celui qui est au fond du puisard :p


 (ou me racheter une 22LR)
Pour les plus dcrbrs (dont je parlais donc et qui vont surement jouer  cette anrie), le coup de la 22 tait videmment de l'humour.

----------


## andry.aime

> On va bien retrouver un ou 2 crtins dans notre jardin en train de courir aprs un pokemon (et j'suis sur que ce genre de connerie va arriver vu le monde de plus en plus dcrbr dans lequel on vit)...je vais leur montrer celui qui est au fond du puisard :p


Avec les kits mains libres, j'ai pris pas mal de gens comme fou avant de me rendre compte qu'il tlphone.

----------


## iks404

> Citation Envoy par nirgal76  Voir le message
> On va bien retrouver un ou 2 crtins dans notre jardin en train de courir aprs un pokemon (et j'suis sur que ce genre de connerie va arriver vu le monde de plus en plus dcrbr dans lequel on vit)...je vais leur montrer celui qui est au fond du puisard :p
> (ou me racheter une 22LR)


Quand les jeux font des jeunes des larves anmiques sur un canap, tout le monde gueule. 
Maintenant que les jeux poussent les jeunes  sortir, courir, dcouvrir le cartier ...   tout le monde gueule. 

Toi, tu veux carrment tirer sur un jeune  la carabine parce qu'il "joue" dans TON jardin. 

Et aprs, a se croit "Charlie" jusqu' l'avatar .... MDR !

----------


## casiii

> Quand les jeux font des jeunes des larves anmiques sur un canap, tout le monde gueule. 
> Maintenant que les jeux poussent les jeunes  sortir, courir, dcouvrir le quartier ...   tout le monde gueule.


Aprs, c'est le syndrme franais de la rlerie.
Quoiqu'il arrive, faut qu'on rle  ::D:

----------


## Zirak

> Quand les jeux font des jeunes des larves anmiques sur un canap, tout le monde gueule. 
> Maintenant que les jeux poussent les jeunes  sortir, courir, dcouvrir le cartier ...   tout le monde gueule.


Compltement d'accord sur l'absurdit de la situation.





> Toi, tu veux carrment tirer sur un jeune  la carabine parce qu'il "joue" dans TON jardin. 
> 
> Et aprs, a se croit "Charlie" jusqu' l'avatar .... MDR !


Par contre, quel rapport avec "tre Charlie" ? 

Etre Charlie c'est / c'tait une question de libert d'*expression*, pas de libert de faire tout ce qu'on veux et rentrer illgalement chez les gens que l'on ne connait pas.  :;): 

Donc oui, la 22, c'est effectivement exagr, mais sur le fond, personne n'a rien  faire dans son jardin sans sa permission. ^^

----------


## nirgal76

> Quand les jeux font des jeunes des larves anmiques sur un canap, tout le monde gueule. 
> Maintenant que les jeux poussent les jeunes  sortir, courir, dcouvrir le cartier ...   tout le monde gueule. 
> 
> Toi, tu veux carrment tirer sur un jeune  la carabine parce qu'il "joue" dans TON jardin. 
> 
> Et aprs, a se croit "Charlie" jusqu' l'avatar .... MDR !


Je ne dis pas que c'est mal comme jeux et comme principale, mais faut pas que les gens y jouent btement, de la mme faon que certains suivent les indications d'un GPS jusqu' se foutre dans un lac, certains vont suivre aussi btement leur pokemachin jusque dans des endroits privs (je n'ai jamais parl exclusivement des jeunes d'ailleurs au passage). LE dispositif est bon, mais pas l'utilisation qui en sera faite. Bon bref, t'as pas plus compris mon message que le slogan Charlie.
Allez, jeune, je te souhaite une bonne chasse au pokeman. Et si tu passe dans mon jardin, je te paierais une bire quand mme va  :;):

----------


## berceker united

J'ai jamais accroch au principe de ce jeux. J'y vois une forme d'esclavage. Tu vas capturer des animaux pour les faire combattre entre eux. Je sais, je fais un raccourcie  ::?:  D'un cot je joue  des jeux type Battle Field mais c'est pas la mme logique et a ne se cache pas.

----------


## andry.aime

> Quand les jeux font des jeunes des larves anmiques sur un canap, tout le monde gueule. 
> Maintenant que les jeux poussent les jeunes  sortir, courir, dcouvrir le cartier ...   tout le monde gueule.


Personnellement, c'est pas le fait de s'enfermer ou de sortir qui me choque, mais le motif qui les pousse  le faire.
Quand un jeune se ferme tout le temps pour jouer, il ne passe pas de temps en famille, de mme quand il sort pour lever et/o capturer des pokemons. Je pense que le problme des parents vient de l.

----------


## LawNasK

> J'ai jamais accroch au principe de ce jeux. J'y vois une forme d'esclavage. Tu vas capturer des animaux pour les faire combattre entre eux. Je sais, je fais un raccourcie  D'un cot je joue  des jeux type Battle Field mais c'est pas la mme logique et a ne se cache pas.


Les Pokmons, c'est avant tout des amis ! (CF anime). Je comprend ce que tu dis, mais je joue  Pokmon depuis longtemps, et je n'ai jamais abord le jeu comme a, et je pense que c'est pareil pour la plupart les gens. 

Et il n'y a rien de spcialement cach, on parle bien de "capturer", de "combattre", de "dresseur", ... C'est juste abord de manire non violente.

D'ailleurs, les enfants et les animaux domestiques, c'est pareil, mais c'est bien rel pour le coup  ::mouarf:: 




> Personnellement, c'est pas le fait de s'enfermer ou de sortir qui me choque, mais le motif qui les pousse  le faire.
> Quand un jeune se ferme tout le temps pour jouer, il ne passe pas de temps en famille, de mme quand il sort pour lever et/o capturer des pokemons. Je pense que le problme des parents vient de l.


Encore une fois, les "jeunes" sont majeurs pour la majorit ( ::mouarf:: ).

Aprs, le problme des gens enferms dans leur chambre et tout a, il faudrait s'intresser aux causes plutt qu'aux ventuelles consquences.

----------


## casiii

HS ON :



> Etre Charlie c'est / c'tait une question de libert de *calomnie*


Fix'd
Quand on voit tous les retournements de veste avec le "papaoutai" dgueulasse lors des attentats belges, on se rend compte que peu de gens savaient vraiment ce qu'tait Charlie Hebdo...
HS OFF

Bref, il y aura toujours des "haters parce qu'ils n'aiment/comprennent pas". Ce n'est pas parce que je ne comprends pas Minecraft que je vais traiter tous ses utilisateurs de dbilos qui font mumuse avec des objets pixeliss  outrance (ouais, c'est bien beau de remodliser Minas Tirith mais a sert  quoi ?  ::D:  )...

Beaucoup de gens pensent que c'est dbile d'avoir des activits qui ne servent " rien". Et concernant les jeux, c'est encore plus concret : A quoi cela sert-il de jouer  Halo/Uncharted/Call of Duty/[Mettez le nom de votre jeu vido prfr ici] ? Dans l'absolu,  rien hormis passer du temps.





> J'ai jamais accroch au principe de ce jeux. J'y vois une forme d'esclavage. Tu vas capturer des animaux pour les faire combattre entre eux. Je sais, je fais un raccourcie  D'un cot je joue  des jeux type Battle Field mais c'est pas la mme logique et a ne se cache pas.


Donc tuer des centaines de gens  coup de mitraillette dans des jeux de plus en plus ralistes, pour toi, c'est mieux que les combats d'animaux fictifs ?  ::D: 
Dans l'absolu oui, parce que si tout le monde s'entretue, il n'y aura plus personne pour les combats d'animaux... CQFD !

----------


## Zirak

> HS ON :
> 
> Fix'd
> Quand on voit tous les retournements de veste avec le "papaoutai" dgueulasse lors des attentats belges, on se rend compte que peu de gens savaient vraiment ce qu'tait Charlie Hebdo...
> HS OFF


Quel rapport avec la calomnie ? Au pire tu aurais parl d'hypocrisie, j'aurais pu comprendre, mais de calomnie ?  En quoi Charlie Hebdo (ou les gens se prtendant Charlie) fait/font particulirement dans la calomnie ? 


Ne le prends pas mal, mais c'est mieux de connaitre la dfinition d'un mot avant de l'employer pour "corriger" quelqu'un.  :;):

----------


## casiii

> Ne le prends pas mal, mais c'est mieux de connaitre la dfinition d'un mot avant de l'employer pour "corriger" quelqu'un.


Les caricatures de Mahomet ?
Les caricatures de Dieu ou Jsus ?
Les caricatures sur les juifs ?
La caricature de Cyril Hanouna (  ::D:  ) ?
Merci, mais je ne pense pas avoir de problmes avec la dfinition du mot.

Dsol, mais si je te traite de f... de p... en rigolant sur base de blague, a reste et restera de la calomnie.

Edit :
Chez moi, la caricature est une amplification et la calomnie est un mensonge.




> mais tu ne peux pas attaquer en justice (car c'est puni par la loi hein), le moindre mec qui te traite (en rigolant ou non) de f... de p..., je doute fortement qu'un juge passe a sous de la calomnie...


Si, c'est juste que le cot de l'opration ne vaut pas les gains potentiels.

----------


## LawNasK

> Les caricatures de Mahomet ?
> Les caricatures de Dieu ou Jsus ?
> Les caricatures sur les juifs ?
> La caricature de Cyril Hanouna (  ) ?
> Merci, mais je ne pense pas avoir de problmes avec la dfinition du mot.


Caricature <> calomnie !

Pour en revenir au sujet, il est possible de choisir son volution d'voli en renommant celui-ci (rainy pour avoir aquali, pyro pour pyroli et sparky pour voltali).

----------


## Zirak

> Les caricatures de Mahomet ?
> Les caricatures de Dieu ou Jsus ?
> Les caricatures sur les juifs ?
> La caricature de Cyril Hanouna (  ) ?
> Merci, mais je ne pense pas avoir de problmes avec la dfinition du mot.


Si caricature et calomnie sont 2 mots avec 2 dfinitions diffrentes dans le dictionnaire, c'est qu'il y a une raison hein...

Bizarrement, quand je fais une recherche Google sur les diffrences entre calomnie et caricature, les seuls liens de la 1re page faisant l'amalgame entre les deux, c'est sr des forums religieux et comme par hasard 75% (voir 100% de tes exemples srieux si je ne tiens pas compte de Cyril Hanouna) sont  propos de la religion...

Enfin je dis a je dis rien.


Je comprend trs bien qu'en tant que croyant, on puisse tre choqu ou vex mais cela n'en reste pas moins de la satyre humoristique pour dnoncer des choses (oui il ne faut pas QUE regarder le dessin et le prendre au 1er degr).

Typiquement les caricatures de Mahomet avec les bombes, c'tait  propos des intgristes qui se font sauter, pas de tous les musulmans, aprs si il faut une explication de texte sous chaque dessin...





> Dsol, mais si je te traite de f... de p... en rigolant sur base de blague, a reste et restera de la calomnie.


Euh non, c'est soit effectivement de l'humour, soit une insulte, mais tu ne peux pas attaquer en justice (car c'est puni par la loi hein), le moindre mec qui te traite (en rigolant ou non) de f... de p..., je doute fortement qu'un juge passe a sous de la calomnie...


Edit: j'arrte l le HS aussi.

----------


## casiii

> Pour en revenir au sujet, il est possible de choisir son volution d'voli en renommant celui-ci (rainy pour avoir aquali, pyro pour pyroli et sparky pour voltali).


Il est dit que a ne marche qu'une fois, pas encore pu tester sur un 2me  ::):  (connatre la future volution en fonction de l'attaque spciale est faux)

----------


## berceker united

En tout cas, il y a un dresseur franais qui s'est fait capturer par des sortes de Pokemon  ::mouarf:: 
http://www.20minutes.fr/monde/189344...hasser-pokemon

----------


## LawNasK

> En tout cas, il y a un dresseur franais qui s'est fait capturer par des sortes de Pokemon 
> http://www.20minutes.fr/monde/189344...hasser-pokemon


C'tait l'agent Jenny  ::mrgreen::

----------


## berceker united

> Les Pokmons, c'est avant tout des amis ! (CF anime). Je comprend ce que tu dis, mais je joue  Pokmon depuis longtemps, et je n'ai jamais abord le jeu comme a, et je pense que c'est pareil pour la plupart les gens. 
> 
> Et il n'y a rien de spcialement cach, on parle bien de "capturer", de "combattre", de "dresseur", ... C'est juste abord de manire non violente.
> 
> D'ailleurs, les enfants et les animaux domestiques, c'est pareil, mais c'est bien rel pour le coup 
> .






> ...
> Donc tuer des centaines de gens  coup de mitraillette dans des jeux de plus en plus ralistes, pour toi, c'est mieux que les combats d'animaux fictifs ? 
> Dans l'absolu oui, parce que si tout le monde s'entretue, il n'y aura plus personne pour les combats d'animaux... CQFD !


On peut pas vraiment comparer c'est deux types de jeux. Les jeux dont je joue sont dconseills au moins de 18 ans, quand tu joues tu sais que t'es pas l pour cueillir des fleurs.
Pokemon s'adresse  un public plus large et jeune. Si je fais le parallle entre le but du jeux et la ralit, j'ai pas tord. Tu vas capturer des animaux, tu les dresses, tu les fais combattre. Cela a exist et a s'appel les gladiateurs mais version sucre  ::):  . Aprs c'est pas une critique, je reproche pas les gens d'y jouer et d'apprcier le principe. Dans les jeux de guerre actuel, il faut pas se leurrer, il y a un message politique derrire.

----------


## goomazio

> Bref, il y aura toujours des "haters parce qu'ils n'aiment/comprennent pas". *Ce n'est pas parce que je ne comprends pas Minecraft que je vais traiter tous ses utilisateurs de dbilos* qui font mumuse avec des objets pixeliss  outrance (ouais, c'est bien beau de remodliser Minas Tirith mais a sert  quoi ?  )...
> 
> Beaucoup de gens pensent que c'est dbile d'avoir des activits qui ne servent " rien". Et concernant les jeux, c'est encore plus concret : A quoi cela sert-il de jouer  Halo/Uncharted/Call of Duty/[Mettez le nom de votre jeu vido prfr ici] ? Dans l'absolu,  rien hormis passer du temps.


Plus ou moins d'accord. Le terme hater et ce que vous dites rsonne dans ma tte comme "Tais-toi ! Je fais ce que je veux." alors que je pense que la critique (traiter les utilisateurs de dbilos) est acceptable et mme souhaitable  partir du moment o elle est respectueuse (traiter les utilisateurs de personnes qui font des choses relativement moins utiles que d'autres). Il ne faut pas se contenter de voir le positif dans chaque chose, mme si c'est une bonne philosophie de vie... Celui ou ceux qui ont dcouvert que l'amiante est toxique ont bien cass l'ambiance en montrant que tout allait devoir tre rnov, mais c'tait ncessaire de faire le rabat-joie/hater, non ?

Aprs, les valeurs des uns ne sont pas celles des autres, mais a  n'empche pas non plus de discuter des avantages et inconvnients de chaque chose.

Je pense qu'il faudrait que les "haters" respectent un peu plus leurs congnres et que les "hated/hats" soient un peu plus conscients des inconvnients de ce qu'ils font et des avantages de ce qu'ils ne font pas et qui pourrait faire de notre plante un monde meilleur  ::aie::

----------


## Glutinus

> J'ai jamais accroch au principe de ce jeux. J'y vois une forme d'esclavage. Tu vas capturer des animaux pour les faire combattre entre eux. Je sais, je fais un raccourcie  D'un cot je joue  des jeux type Battle Field mais c'est pas la mme logique et a ne se cache pas.


C'est pour a que les crateurs et traducteurs prennent soin de ne jamais utiliser le terme "animal" (il me semble qu'il y fait une rfrence dans Pokmon rouge / bleue, certainement une erreur qui est passe dans les mailles de la relecture). Mais dans l'ide videmment je te rejoins.

Heureusement, tous les dresseurs Pokmon ne s'en servent pas pour combattre... ils sont humains... ils prfrent les dresser pour des concours de beaut ou pour les aider  fabriquer dans leurs activits industrielles  ::aie::

----------


## LawNasK

Depuis Pokmon XY, il est possible de leurs faire des clins via la Pok recr  ::calin::

----------


## Kearz

> Personnellement, c'est pas le fait de s'enfermer ou de sortir qui me choque, mais le motif qui les pousse  le faire.
> Quand un jeune se ferme tout le temps pour jouer, il ne passe pas de temps en famille, de mme quand il sort pour lever et/o capturer des pokemons. Je pense que le problme des parents vient de l.


Je ne suis pas certains que le concept de famille, a veut dire "tre dans les pattes de l'un, l'autre". 
Personnellement quand je jouais trop longtemps au jeux-vidos dans ma chambre mes parents me disaient "va faire un tour dehors" et ne disait pas "viens passer du temps avec nous". 

Aprs, chacun son concept de famille mais a voudrait dire qu'un gosse qui adore faire du vlo et qui va en faire tous les jours serait catgoris dans "mauvais comportement"? _(au mme titre qu'un gosse qui joue toute la journe dans sa chambre)_ 




> On peut pas vraiment comparer c'est deux types de jeux. Les jeux dont je joue sont dconseills au moins de 18 ans, quand tu joues tu sais que t'es pas l pour cueillir des fleurs.
> Pokemon s'adresse  un public plus large et jeune.


"L'ge moyen des joueurs de call of duty est de 13 ans, l'ge moyen des joueurs de Pokemon est de 20 ans"
So? Au final, l'ge sur une boite ne veut rien dire.

----------


## iks404

> Je ne dis pas que c'est mal comme jeux et comme principale, mais faut pas que les gens y jouent btement, de la mme faon que certains suivent les indications d'un GPS jusqu' se foutre dans un lac, certains vont suivre aussi btement leur pokemachin jusque dans des endroits privs (je n'ai jamais parl exclusivement des jeunes d'ailleurs au passage). LE dispositif est bon, mais pas l'utilisation qui en sera faite. Bon bref, t'as pas plus compris mon message que le slogan Charlie.
> Allez, jeune, je te souhaite une bonne chasse au pokeman. Et si tu passe dans mon jardin, je te paierais une bire quand mme va


^^ (je rigole pour le "jeune", bref ..)

Je rappelle ton premier commentaire : 




> Citation Envoy par nirgal76 Voir le message
> On va bien retrouver un ou 2 crtins dans notre jardin en train de courir aprs un pokemon (et j'suis sur que ce genre de connerie va arriver vu le monde de plus en plus dcrbr dans lequel on vit)...je vais leur montrer celui qui est au fond du puisard :p
> (ou me racheter une 22LR)



je disais :
C'est une vague d'un jeu social qui pousse enfin les jeunes  s'organiser et marcher ensemble. Aprs, y'a des abrutis partout... Ils se rvlent sur ce jeu comme au volant en klaxonnant, comme dans les cins en laissant leur tlphone en mode sonnerie, comme dans les files d'attentes en essayant de grappiller une place  ... comme partout.  
J'ai essay le jeu pour faire ma propre opinion. Je n'ai pas jou en voiture, je ne suis pas tomb d'une falaise, personne ne m'a regard comme un extraterrestre (JE ne suis pas un cas unique, plein de gens respectent la vie des autres) 

Et pour "Charlie", c'est que tu te caches derrire un avatar que tu ne respectes mme pas quand tu dis que tu vas acheter une 22lr pour des jeunes qui jouent dans ton jardin.  Et l, tu me comprends mieux ? 

Tout est dit de mon cot. Je n'argumenterai plus.
Cordialement.

----------


## ZenZiTone

> J'ai jamais accroch au principe de ce jeux. J'y vois une forme d'esclavage. Tu vas capturer des animaux pour les faire combattre entre eux.


Dans la plupart des jeux le but est de se confronter  un adversaire. Pokmon est du mme genre que les jeux de cartes : tu as une collection de "comptences", qui se traduit ici par une collection de Pokmon (qui ne sont pas des animaux, mais des monstres  ::massacre:: ). Et le but est avant tout (enfin je suppose, je n'y ai jamais vraiment jou  ::aie:: ) de se confronter aux autres "dresseurs" afin d'tre le meilleur (si, si, ils le disent dans le gnrique  :;): .

Mais pour en revenir au jeu en tant que tel (Pokmon Go), je le trouve excellent. Enfin, je ne l'ai jamais test, mais le principe est gnial. Grosso-modo ils utilisent beaucoup des fonctionnalits du smartphone pour proposer une exprience de ralit augment trs intressante.

----------


## JujuPomme

> Tu vas capturer des animaux pour les faire combattre entre eux


Parce que tu as dj vu des normes animaux que tu rveilles  base de flte? Un canard avec un artichaud? Un caillou avec des muscles? (Je cherchais une comparaison pour Lippoutou, mais l...  ::weird:: )

Non en vrai, faut pas aller trop loin l hein.

Pokmon c'est avant tout cet univers magique qui vise  faire rver avant tout. (qui n'a jamais retourn sa casquette en fredonnant tre le meilleur dresseur?  ::oops::  ::oops:: )

Je comprends la polmique autour du jeu, moi-mme joueur, j'essaie d'avoir un regard objectif pour peser les pour les contre. Si on en revient au fait que dsormais, les gens sortent dehors pour jouer au jeu vido... Il est ou le problme? Au moins ils connaissent le soleil maintenant, et ils sont pas moins ridicules que ceux qui sont  rien faire de la journe.

J'aime bien le concept, j'ai dcouvert des endroits de ma ville en me disant "tiens, et si je faisais un dtour par l? [...] Oh, c'est chouette ici !". C'est vrai que a peut paratre ridicule, mais la technologie vise la ralit augmente, c'est en plein dedans et plutt bien russit (s'il ajoute les majs annonces + corrections des bugs).


Je comprends pas pourquoi les choses simple, certaines personnes se sentent obliges de les compliquer... a reste un jeu, qui te fait remonter 10 en arrire et t'es comme un gosse  capturer les petits Pokmons un peu partout autour de chez toi. Et il y  l'esprit de comptition qui est plutt bien intgr ( mes yeux).

En bref :
- Pour ceux qui y jouent, faites attention quand mme, vous laissez pas dborder par le jeu. On lve les yeux du volant, du trottoir pour regarder autour de soi un peu.
- Pour ceux qui y jouent pas et qui ont un avis diffrent du mien, je respecte bien sr. Mais il ne faut pas blmer le produit, qui reste tout bonnement gnial et comme il a t dit, fait un peu sortir de chez toi.  ::): 

C'tait un avis purement personnel, je parle en mon me et conscience  ::):

----------


## LawNasK

> Parce que tu as dj vu des normes animaux que tu rveilles  base de flte? Un canard avec un artichaud? Un caillou avec des muscles? (Je cherchais une comparaison pour Lippoutou, mais l... )


Nicki Minaj  ::aie:: 




> majs annonces


J'ai pas suivi  part le truc du bracelet. Ils ont annoncs quoi ?


Entirement d'accord pour le reste  ::P:

----------


## Kropernic

Mario Kart Go

 ::dehors::

----------


## Kearz

> Au moins ils connaissent le soleil maintenant, et ils sont pas moins ridicules que ceux qui sont  rien faire de la journe.


Je vis dans le nord.. ::calim2:: 


(Enfin a va on a eu du soleil ces deux derniers jours.  ::aie:: )

----------


## JujuPomme

> Nicki Minaj 
> J'ai pas suivi  part le truc du bracelet. Ils ont annoncs quoi ?


Bien vu pour Nicki Minaj, j'avais pas pens  ::aie:: 

Ils ont annonc le fait de pouvoir faire des changes entre dresseur, de combats entre dresseur et probablement amliorer les arnes  ::):

----------


## LawNasK

> Ils ont annonc le fait de pouvoir faire des changes entre dresseur, de combats entre dresseur et probablement amliorer les arnes


Cool  ::D: 

Ils devraient aussi faire une liste d'amis et un chat, je pense (avec les amis et, pourquoi pas, avec les personnes dans la mme zone gographique). Afficher les joueurs sur la carte serait aussi sympa, mais vu la surcharge serveur actuelle, il va falloir attendre  ::aie::

----------


## JujuPomme

C'est vrai que a peut-tre cool... Mais imagine des villes comme Paris, Tokyo, New-York ou la densit de joueur est immense... Si tu vois tout le monde, l'interface sera surcharge, et d'un point de vue graphique, performance, a doit pas tre vident... 

Affaire  suivre !

----------


## LawNasK

C'est vrai, mais s'ils trouvent un moyen de le faire, a serait gnial  ::): 

On vient de m'envoyer a : carte participative de localisation des pokmons

----------


## JujuPomme

Yes, je connais dj. Mais niveau fiabilit, je sais pas trop ce que a vaut vraiment... Si tu comptes sur le bon sens des gens d'aujourd'hui... T'as des pokmon rares  tous les coins de rue  ::aie::  

(Je parle bien de Pokmon, pas d'animal hein  ::weird:: )

----------


## seedbarrett

Il suffit de limiter  10 joueurs max sur la carte en simultan, avec priorit  ceux dans la liste d'amis, et a refresh toutes les 30 secondes les joueurs proche et voil ! Et si trop de monde, on en pioche en random dans ceux qui sont proches et le tour (de mario kart go) est jou  :;):

----------


## JujuPomme

Oui et supposons que tu sois  la tour Eiffel avec 11 amis, que tu veuilles faire un combat/change avec le 11... C'est au bonheur la chance?  ::aie:: 

C'est loin d'tre simple, mais de toute faon, on  juste  attendre pour voir le rendu  ::):

----------


## seedbarrett

Alors il y en a un qui ne serait pas affich, et ne pourra que patienter comme dans des jeux multi 5v5. Mais a peut pas arriver : les jeux vido a rend solitaire, tu peux pas avoir des amis ET jouer ! Bientt on va me dire que les gamers peuvent avoir des copines, ou plus drle, qu'elles jouent avec eux  ::ptdr::

----------


## JujuPomme

Joli troll

----------


## LawNasK

> Oui et supposons que tu sois  la tour Eiffel avec 11 amis, que tu veuilles faire un combat/change avec le 11... C'est au bonheur la chance?


On passe par la liste d'amis  :;):

----------


## JujuPomme

Pas bte... a fait un peu Facebook Go dit comme a, mais on verra bien  ::aie::

----------


## Grogro

> Le cahier des charges pour la cration d'un Pokmon, c'est qu'il s'inspire de quelque chose de "rel" (animaux (mythiques), vgtaux, objets, ...). C'est normal que tous ressemblent  "un truc"


Heuuuu un mtamorph, un porygon, un mew/mewtwo, un monsieur mime, un mimitoss, un leveinard ou un lipoutou a s'inspire de quoi de rel s'il te plait   ::mrgreen::  ? Bon pour lipoutou j'ai bien quelques petites ides en tte mais c'est trs mchant donc je me tais.  ::mrgreen::   ::mrgreen::   ::mrgreen::

----------


## Zirak

> Heuuuu un mtamorph, un porygon, un mew/mewtwo, un monsieur mime, *un mimitoss*, un leveinard ou un lipoutou a s'inspire de quoi de rel s'il te plait   ? Bon pour lipoutou j'ai bien quelques petites ides en tte mais c'est trs mchant donc je me tais.


Un bb portuguais ?  ::aie::

----------


## Traroth2

Kamoulox !

----------


## Victor Vincent

*Pokemon Go Map, une carte Google permettant de localiser facilement les Pokemons les plus rares,*
*un bogue rendait difficile de trouver ces derniers*

Le jeu de ralit augmente sur smartphone, Pokemon Go, qui permet au joueur de traquer et de capturer de nouvelles cratures est affect par un bogue qui rend trs difficile de trouver ces cratures au cours des derniers jours. Cette situation a fait rflchir certains joueurs qui ont mis en place une carte Google Maps permettant de tracer les Pokemons autour de soi afin de rendre la chasse plus facile pour le joueur. Si certains considrent cela comme de la tricherie, il nen est pas moins une solution incroyablement facile pour trouver les prcieuses petites cratures du jeu. 

Le projet a t lanc par des internautes sur un site communautaire ddi aux dveloppeurs, site sur lequel un joueur ayant compris comment tirer les donnes brutes du jeu comme les emplacements des Gyms , les lments des Pokestops individuels et les lieux dapparition des Pokemons avait post la premire bauche du projet. Le dveloppeur du nom de Ahmed Almutawa a alors commenc  utiliser cette possibilit le samedi et en quelques heures avaient russi  tracer ces donnes sur une carte. Il a ensuite publi le projet  sur GitHub et Reddit qui a, depuis lors, t largement suivi par dautres dveloppeurs. En effet, dclare Almutawa,   il y a eu environ 46 collaborateurs qui ont rejoint le projet en seulement deux jours .  


 lheure actuelle, la carte Google en question nest pas accessible  tous les utilisateurs du jeu pour la simple raison quelle nest ni sur un site web public ni offert sous forme dune application pouvant tre facilement installe. En effet, pour pouvoir utiliser cette carte, le joueur doit suivre des instructions tape par tape et doit tre en mesure dutiliser la ligne de commande. La carte Google en question nest en ralit quune carte basique avec une vue sur tous les Pokemons  proximit de soi, des Pokestops ainsi que des Gyms. Avec un peu de code, un joueur averti peut filtrer laffichage de la carte pour ne laisser apparaitre que des Pokemons et Pokestops spcifiques. 

Almutawa dclare quavec dautres dveloppeurs, ils sont en train de rendre la carte Google plus facile  utiliser en crant une interface qui permettra  des gens ne sachant pas manipuler la ligne de commande de lutiliser. Leur objectif est que cela soit accessible  tous les joueurs de Pokemon Go, quils soient programmeurs ou pas, afin que tout le monde parte sur le mme pied dgalit, dit-il. Certains joueurs pensent cependant que connaitre la position exacte des cratures enlve au jeu tout son intrt. Almutawa reste convaincu que cela produirait leffet inverse,  savoir donner encore plus dintrt au jeu. Il ajoute avoir trouv plus de plaisir  jouer depuis quil a commenc  utiliser la carte Google, notamment parce quil est en mesure de voir o sont concentrs les appts pour y rejoindre les autres joueurs. 

 ::fleche::  le dpt officiel du projet

Source : Theverge

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous de Pokemon Go Map ?

*Voir aussi*

 ::fleche::  Pokmon Go pourrait dbarquer en France cette semaine aprs sa sortie reporte par respect pour les victimes de lattentat de Nice

----------


## RyzenOC

> Que pensez-vous de Pokemon Go Map ?


C'est quoi le rapport avec developpez.com ?

Sinon dans le mme genre, que pensez vous de "Candy Crush Jelly Saga", le nouveau jeu de la mort qui tue de King ? moi je pense que ce jeu mriterais au moins 6 news en 1ere page sur ce site tellement il est gniale.

Comme king  t achet par Activision, on pourrait aussi parler du prochain Call of Duty, un jeu la aussi gniale et moderne et je trouve dommage qu'un site comme developpez.com qui s'adresse  des *professionnels de l'it* ne parle pas de Call of duty.
Faudrait vous inspirer des news qu'on trouve sur Clubic ou Softtonic par exemple.

----------


## Zirak

> C'est quoi le rapport avec *developpez*.com ?


Le fait que c'est un *dveloppement* fait par des *dveloppeurs* ?  ::aie:: 





> Sinon dans le mme genre, que pensez vous de "Candy Crush Jelly Saga", le nouveau jeu de la mort qui tue de King ? moi je pense que ce jeu mriterais au moins 6 news en 1ere page sur ce site tellement il est gniale.


Sinon, comme dj suggr, si tu n'en a rien  faire de Pokemon Go, tu peux te dsabonner du fil.

La c'est un peu comme si tu t'inscrivais  la newsletter d'un site, et que tu allais gueuler sur le site en question  chaque fois qu'il te l'envoi...  ::mur:: 

C'est quand mme moche d'tre sur un forum de professionnel, et de venir rler alors qu'on ne sait pas se servir des fonctionnalits du forum en question, cela ne fait ni trs professionnel, ni trs mature.  :;):

----------


## JujuPomme

> C'est quoi le rapport avec developpez.com ?


Parce que un forum qui est spcialis dans l'informatique, les news, la technologie et en loccurrence ici, le succs rencontr sur un jeu mobile c'est hors-sujet?

Je sais pas si tu t'attendais  voir des recettes de couscous, mais pour le coup faudrait peut-tre s'orienter vers Marmiton.




> Sinon dans le mme genre, que pensez vous de "Candy Crush Jelly Saga", le nouveau jeu de la mort qui tue de King ? moi je pense que ce jeu mriterais au moins 6 news en 1ere page sur ce site tellement il est gniale.


A la diffrence, c'est que capturer des bonbons, des pierres prcieuses ou des couscous... a reste le mme jeu qui existe depuis des annes.

L on parle d'indit, de ralit augmente... A moins que tu empches la glatine d'exister dans la rue, on compare pas les ferraris et les peugeots  ::weird:: 

EDIT : Je viens de lire tes autres posts @sazearte sur ce topic. Pourquoi tu commentes si t'es tout simplement un hater du jeu? Si c'tait mieux en 2007, restes-y non? Je vois pas l'intrt de venir poster et dbattre quand on  aucune objectivit sur le sujet.

----------


## lulu7

-Sinon, comme dj suggr, si tu n'en a rien  faire de Pokemon Go, tu peux te dsabonner du fil.
Non ces news inutiles s'affichent en 1ere page d'accueil du site !!!


-Le fait que c'est un dveloppement fait par des dveloppeurs ? 
Je rejoins sazearte, c'est juste de la pub dguis a ce niveau la. On a une "news" pokemon tous les jours, c'est plus de linformation la mais de l'endoctrinement. Un peu comme les sites qui parlaient de star wars 7, tout le monde en parle, pourtant c'est de la merde.

Ici je croyais qu'on tait sur un site srieux, pas chez les kikoo avec leurs pokemon et call of duty.

----------


## JujuPomme

> -Sinon, comme dj suggr, si tu n'en a rien  faire de Pokemon Go, tu peux te dsabonner du fil.
> Non ces news inutiles s'affichent en 1ere page d'accueil du site !!!


Et alors? On t'oblige  cliquer dessus? C'est que pour le coup, tu dois avoir de bien tristes journes.




> -Le fait que c'est un dveloppement fait par des dveloppeurs ? 
> Je rejoins sazearte, c'est juste de la pub dguis a ce niveau la. On a une "news" pokemon tous les jours, c'est plus de linformation la mais de l'endoctrinement. Un peu comme les sites qui parlaient de star wars 7, tout le monde en parle, pourtant c'est de la merde.


Dj, on dit "je n'aime pas". C'est bizarre que de la merde intresse des millions de personne... Ou alors, la question est peut-tre tourne dans le mauvais sens.

Qui nous dit que tes centres d'intrts, c'est pas "de la merde"? On se contenterait juste de dire qu'on aime peut-tre pas ce qui t'intresse, a s'arrte l.

Et si tu veux parler de Star Wars 7, y  des sites qui sont crs pour relater l'actualit. Oui, y  des personnes qui aime se tenir au courant pour avoir leur propre opinion de la chose. Encore une fois, il est ou le problme? Me dit pas que tu as allum mon ordinateur, et que Chrome s'est ouvert avec tous les sites existants sur le sujet qui apparemment te dplat fortement? Non? Bon et bien tu les as bien cherch. Alors pourquoi tu vas chercher des choses pour dire que c'est de la merde? Encore, ce serait objectif, avec des arguments  peu prs valable. Mais alors l, tu perds toute crdibilit.


De l'endoctrinement... Eh Staline, retourne d'o tu viens, c'est fini la propagande.

Il est ou le problme d'avoir un fil d'actualit sur une *application mobile* qui n'est pas encore officiellement sortit et ou il y  mille et une chose  connatre, savoir & retenir? Si a te drange, pourquoi t'es l?

Je comprends pas cet intrt  s'obstiner  vouloir poster sur des trucs qui t'intressent pas.

Comme  dit @Zirak, les procs entre Google, Oracle, le fait de savoir que Apple  moins vendu pour la premire fois... Si tu savais comme a me passe au dessus de la tte, et pourtant, je vais pas dnigrer ni l'entreprise, ni le post associ et encore moins dire que les personnes qui commentent sont des gamins immatures qui ont rien compris  la vie.
L'ouverture d'esprit un peu... C'est pas parce qu'un truc t'intresse pas, qu'il intresse personne.  :;): 




> Ici je croyais qu'on tait sur un site srieux, pas chez les kikoo avec leurs pokemon et call of duty.


Moi j'en suis persuad que c'est un site des plus srieux dans son domaine. Le seul problme, c'est les ractions comme la tienne.

Pour en revenir au topic, parce qu'on s'gare un peu et c'est bien triste, la sortie officielle est annonce pour aujourd'hui.  ::):

----------


## Zirak

> -Sinon, comme dj suggr, si tu n'en a rien  faire de Pokemon Go, tu peux te dsabonner du fil.
> Non ces news inutiles s'affichent en 1ere page d'accueil du site !!!


Et il y a quelqu'un qui te mets une arme sur la tte et qui t'oblige  venir lire la news, et en plus,  venir te connecter sur le forum pour poster un message ? 

Non.






> -Le fait que c'est un dveloppement fait par des dveloppeurs ? 
> Je rejoins sazearte, c'est juste de la pub dguis a ce niveau la. On a une "news" pokemon tous les jours, c'est plus de linformation la mais de l'endoctrinement. *Un peu comme les sites qui parlaient de star wars 7, tout le monde en parle, pourtant c'est de la merde*.
> 
> Ici je croyais qu'on tait sur un site srieux, *pas chez les kikoo avec leurs pokemon et call of duty*.


Tout a, c'est des avis personnel, si cela ne t'intresse pas, tu ne click pas sur la news pour aller la lire, c'est pas plus compliqu...  ::roll:: 


De la pub dguise carrment ? 

Dj je ne vois pas trop ce qu'y gagnerait DVP, et surtout, je doute trs fortement que Pokemon GO ait besoin de pub sur DVP pour attirer du monde...



Et surtout, vous tes sacrment tordus, pour perdre 5mn  aller dans une news, concernant un truc qui ne vous intresse pas, pour aller rdiger un message pour dire que cela ne vous intresse pas. 

D'une part vous auriez gagn votre temps en vous abstenant, mais en plus, les autres n'en ont rien  faire que cela ne vous intresse pas, donc en plus de perdre votre propre temps, vous venez faire chier ceux que cela intresse.

Faites-vous soigner...  ::aie::

----------


## lulu7

merci d'aller dans mon sens et de prouver mon point en acceptant toi-mme l'invalid de ton argumentation.

----------


## Zirak

> merci d'aller dans mon sens et de prouver mon point en acceptant toi-mme l'invalid de ton argumentation.


Quitte  vouloir dire les mmes conneries que Neckara, essais au moins de le faire quand tu as raison, plutt que de les dire en ayant tord comme lui...  ::ptdr::  ::ptdr:: 


Mais sinon, nice troll, j'avoue que j'ai ri.

----------


## Bousk

Ceci pourrait tre la killer app espre pour lancer une bonne fois pour toutes l'AR/VR. Mais certains prfrent se plaindre qu'il s'agisse juste de pokemons ?  ::no:: 
Quant  cette dernire map, a prouve juste que leur interface a finalement pas t si bien pense. Et les possibles volutions et ides autour de ce genre d'app.
J'ai vu pas mal de retour sur la difficult d'apprhension du jeu galement. Manque de tutorial ou mal pens/mis en scne. Ca pourrait donner des ides  d'autres pour combler ces lacunes.
Et sur la non stabilit des serveurs. Mais l faut dire qu'ils se sont fait totalement boycotts la sortie progressive dans chaque pays pour absorber la monte en charge  ::aie:: 

Peut-tre que la news serait mieux dans la partie 2D/3D/Jeux du forum, mais elle a totalement sa place sur un forum comme dvp. C'est un nouveau genre d'app, avec des problmes de monte en charge et qui a chang les habitudes de certains tout comme Facebook et consors  leur sortie.
Le march du mobile a aussi t violemment chamboul puisque Pokemon Go gnre plus de 50% des IAP

(http://gamerant.com/pokemon-go-micro...on-profit-751/)

On remercie la license, mais inutile de crier au complot sur dvp ou venir baver sa haine sur... quoi au fait ?  ::cfou::

----------


## goomazio

Sa haine... Vous dites gentillement au gars qui pisse sur votre pron d'arreter ou vous l'engueulez ? Oui, les buzz sont considrs, par beaucoup, de choses qui mritent ce genre de "haine". M'enfin, l'AR n'est pas la cause des articles. C'est l'intrt des lecteurs qui fait qu'on parle ici autant de ce jeux (nid  clic). Je ne fais que donner mon avis pour montrer mon dsacord avec d'autres avis, je n'ai pas de haine... Sauf si on commence  me qualifier de troll haineu militant populiste... L'AR n'est que l'autorisation qui fait qu'on puisse en parler ici... Retournons  notre AR.

Je trouve quand mme que c'est lger comme application. Le rel intrt est le fait que la carte du monde soit la carte du jeux. Est-ce que c'est considr comme de l'AR ? Comme les jeux de voiture qui permettent de jouer sur de vrais circuits reproduits  la perfection. Et l'AR relle permet uniquement de faire de jolies photos avec des pokmons...

l'AR des lunettes microsoft (si je me trompe pas) est, elle, vraiment impressionante : rajouter un cran sur n'importe quel mur etc. Il faudrait que le pokmon intragisse mieux avec le dcor, comme d'autres le pensent aussi, pour que a soit vraiment diffrent d'une surprise de bote de creales. Mais le tout est chouette hein, je ne nie pas tout en bloque comme un haineux pourrait le faire  :;):  Oui, on peut aller sur Mars si la Terre ne nous convient pas, ou alors on peut essayer de parler de ce qu'on voudrait changer... Inviter les gens  sortir c'est OK. Les interdire de donner leur avis c'est, pour le moins, douteux.

----------


## Escapetiger

> Peut-tre que la news serait mieux dans la partie 2D/3D/Jeux du forum, mais elle a *totalement sa place sur un forum comme dvp*. C'est un nouveau genre d'app, avec des problmes de monte en charge et qui a *chang les habitudes de certains* tout comme *Facebook et consors*  leur sortie.
> (...)


De passage sur la news, non joueur en "3D connecte", je connaisssais les Pokemon via la fille de mon amie de l'poque (les annes 90s de mmoire)...

Cette nouvelle m'intresse au plus haut point par ses aspects sociaux dans la vraie vie (IRL) comme le souligne - fort justement - _Bousk_.

cf. le titre :



> Pokemon Go : le jeu qui fait fureur est dj exploit par des criminels arms pour commettre leurs mfaits

----------


## RyzenOC

+1 goomazio
Mon 1er message tait un peu violent je le reconnait.

Disons que la premire news sur Pokemon Go ne m'avait pas choqu, elle tait intressante.
Mais la on  une news tous les 3 jours, l'application n'a quand  elle pas volu, la dernire tant : "la sortie officiel en France  t report" oui et alors ?

Mon avis c'est qu'on en parle *beaucoup trop* de cette application qui objectivement/technologiquement n'a rien de rvolutionnaire.
J'allume la tl Pokemon go, je vais sur n'importe quels site Pokemon Go, sur les rseaux sociaux Pokemon Go, bientt sa vas tre au boulot ou on vas m'en parler.

----------


## Skury

> bientt sa vas tre au boulot ou on vas m'en parler.


a fait quelques jours que la majorit de mon quipe y joue, et on en parle plutt souvent. 

Tu devrais t'y prparer, au cas o.  ::ptdr::

----------


## JujuPomme

> J'allume la tl Pokemon go, je vais sur n'importe quels site Pokemon Go, sur les rseaux sociaux Pokemon Go, bientt sa vas tre au boulot ou on vas m'en parler.


Un effet de mode  toujours son lot de sur-mdiatisation au dbut, et a me parat normal. Que ce soit Pokmon Go ou un autre jeu, qui aurait connu un tel succs, je comprendrais.

S'il connait son succs alors qu'il sort juste, a me parat normal et lgitime d'en parler afin de dbattre des pour et des contres, non?




> Les interdire de donner leur avis c'est, pour le moins, douteux.


Oula,  aucun moment, on est avant tout sur un forum qui vise  dbattre. Ce que je trouve un peu regrettable, c'est que sur un forum comme DVP, des news qui relatent des faits technologiques ou des succs comme celui-ci, c'est d'avoir des avis non-objectifs. 
Venir poster son message en crivant "c'est de la merde, capturer des cratures en lanant des boules, c'est nul", c'est pas ce que j'appelle objectif...

Quand aux news... C'est le but de la news de tenir au courant d'ventuel fait qui gravitent autour du sujet. Si demain, ils subissent des attaques, on en parlera. Si demain, il supprime leur jeu, on en parlera. Si demain... Enfin voil, c'est normal.  ::): 




> Mon avis c'est qu'on en parle beaucoup trop de cette application qui objectivement/technologiquement n'a rien de rvolutionnaire.


On est d'accord, sur un forum comme DVP, a n'a rien d'inattendu et de rvolutionnaire au point d'en faire tout un couscous. (Faut que j'arrte avec le couscous...  ::aie:: )
Mais  chelle mondiale, pour la majorit de la population, *c'est* rvolutionnaire. Rien que le fait que de pouvoir retourner en enfance en retrouvant les pokmons, dans la rue qui plus est, a plat et personnellement, je comprends.

----------


## Kearz

> Mon avis c'est qu'on en parle beaucoup trop de cette application qui objectivement/technologiquement n'a rien de rvolutionnaire.
> J'allume la tl Pokemon go, je vais sur n'importe quels site Pokemon Go, sur les rseaux sociaux Pokemon Go, bientt sa vas tre au boulot ou on vas m'en parler.


Ben moi j'en parle au boulot ...  ::aie:: 
(On est vendredi, je troll un peu  ::): )




> Je trouve quand mme que c'est lger comme application. Le rel intrt est le fait que la carte du monde soit la carte du jeux. Est-ce que c'est considr comme de l'AR ? Comme les jeux de voiture qui permettent de jouer sur de vrais circuits reproduits  la perfection. Et l'AR relle permet uniquement de faire de jolies photos avec des pokmons...
> 
> l'AR des lunettes microsoft (si je me trompe pas) est, elle, vraiment impressionante : rajouter un cran sur n'importe quel mur etc. Il faudrait que le pokmon intragisse mieux avec le dcor, comme d'autres le pensent aussi, pour que a soit vraiment diffrent d'une surprise de bote de creales. Mais le tout est chouette hein, je ne nie pas tout en bloque comme un haineux pourrait le faire  Oui, on peut aller sur Mars si la Terre ne nous convient pas, ou alors on peut essayer de parler de ce qu'on voudrait changer... Inviter les gens  sortir c'est OK. Les interdire de donner leur avis c'est, pour le moins, douteux.


Ben la ralit virtuel, c'est pas coller  la ralit mais tre dans la ralit. Pour l'histoire du circuit, a serait plutt "tre sur une grande zone vide et avoir un casque qui gnre les murs/virages". 

Oui, l'hololens de microsoft, sur le papier c'est un tuerie mais c'est pas encore sortie mais quand a sortira a sera 1000 fois plus puissant que Pokemon Go. Par contre, qui sortira avec un casque sur la tronche? Il va falloir encore un gros gros taff de miniaturisation pour que a soit utilis dehors. (Taille lunette de soleil type aviateur ou sport a serait acceptable)

De toute faon technologiquement, y a rien de spcial dans Pokemon Go. C'est un Ingress like avec du marketing. _(D'ailleurs vu qu'ils avaient Ingress, je pensais qu'il y aurait plus de features dans Pokemon parce qu'au vu du temps de dev alors qu'ils avaient dj une base..)_
Au final, c'est la stratgie iPhone. Des technologies standards mais vendu comme rvolutionnaire et a marche. 
(et quand y a une news iPhone, a choque personne)

----------


## LawNasK

> a fait quelques jours que la majorit de mon quipe y joue, et on en parle plutt souvent. 
> 
> Tu devrais t'y prparer, au cas o.


Pareil dans ma bote, les gens commencent  s'y mettre et me posent pas mal de question (je ne sais pas pourquoi ils pensent/savent que j'y joue, mon pull mewtwo les a peut-tre mis sur la piste  ::aie:: ). Je pense que d'ici peu, on va tous aller chasser des Pokmons en groupe le midi  ::): 

Je ne sais plus si je l'ai dj dit ici : une amie  Dublin m'a dit que toute son entreprise est dans l'quipe sagesse, et Facebook de l'autre ct du Liffey est de couleur rouge. Tous les midis, ils s'affrontent pour une arne situe sur un pont entre les deux  ::mouarf:: 

Pour l'instant, le ct social du jeu semble indniable.




> D'ailleurs vu qu'ils avaient Ingress, je pensais qu'il y aurait plus de features dans Pokemon parce qu'au vu du temps de dev alors qu'ils avaient dj une base...


On est encore dans une phase de bta, il n'y a pas encore toutes les fonctionnalits.

----------


## Zirak

> Sa haine... Vous dites gentillement au gars qui pisse sur votre pron d'arreter ou vous l'engueulez ? Oui, les buzz sont considrs, par beaucoup, de choses qui mritent ce genre de "haine". M'enfin, l'AR n'est pas la cause des articles. C'est l'intrt des lecteurs qui fait qu'on parle ici autant de ce jeux (nid  clic). Je ne fais que donner mon avis pour montrer mon dsacord avec d'autres avis, je n'ai pas de haine... Sauf si on commence  me qualifier de troll haineu militant populiste... L'AR n'est que l'autorisation qui fait qu'on puisse en parler ici... Retournons  notre AR.


Sauf que contrairement au gars qui vient pisser sur ton perron (qui fait donc la dmarche de venir solliciter *ton* paillasson et que tu n'engueuleras *que* si tu le prends en flag), il n'y a encore une fois, personne qui oblige quiconque,  venir lire les news concernant Pokemon GO.

Qu'on en ait rien  faire de Pokemon GO, je le conois trs bien, je n'y joue pas moi-mme, ce que je ne comprend pas, c'est ce besoin de certains de venir prendre le temps de poster pour dire que cela ne les intresse pas, que cela n'a rien  faire l et/ou que c'est de la merde.

Si cela ne t'intresse pas, tu passes ton chemin point barre.

Ou alors dans une rue marchande, vous rentrez dans chaque boutique pour dire "Bonjour, je voulais juste vous dire que je n'aime pas ce que vous faites !", ou alors sur la route avec les panneaux publicitaires, vous appelez chaque boite qui gre ces panneaux pour leur dire qu'il faudrait changer le panneau avec la pub pour le magasin Carrefour qui est  500m, car cela ne vous intresse pas, et puis c'est beaucoup trop, il y a dj un panneau qui indique ce supermarch  l'entre de la ville ? 


Non, bah ici c'est pareil  ::D:

----------


## Glutinus

> Mon avis c'est qu'on en parle *beaucoup trop* de cette application qui objectivement/technologiquement n'a rien de rvolutionnaire.


Faut se mettre en tte qu'il.

J'ai fait un court de sociologie de la technologie. J'ai retenu trois trucs : le fait technique, le fait social, et les effets pervers (ce dont parle d'ailleurs l'article en page 1 de ce topic, le dtournement de quelque chose pour son intrt personnel).

Le fait technique : Pokmon Go utilise l'AR, il se mlange  une vraie carte, il est beau / moche ( chacun d'en juger, apparemment les gens trouvent a moche, j'ai pas vraiment d'avis l-dessus). Mais pour paraphraser une pub, "sans matrise la technique n'est rien".
Dans Pokmon Go, le fait social est beaucoup plus fort que le fait de jouer en Ralit Augmente. C'est de permettre  des gens d'avancer d'un pas dans la ralit par rapport  quelque chose qui fait dj le buzz. Il y a 17 ans (en France, 20 ans au Japon) des gamins de 7 ans ont jou  Pokmon et ont d s'imaginer capturer des Pokmons dans le parc ou dans une rue. L, on s'approche d'un pas pour le faire.




> J'allume la tl Pokemon go, je vais sur n'importe quels site Pokemon Go, sur les rseaux sociaux Pokemon Go, bientt sa vas tre au boulot ou on vas m'en parler.


Moui, enfin il y a un mois c'tait l'Euro, si on touche au sacro-saint foot en France forcment tu te prends des baffes, tant pis je participe pas aux conversations. Pareillement l'anne dernire j'ai un collgue qui ne suivait pas Game of Thrones il essayait de ramener des conversations mais rgulirement on revenait  GoT... il a fait quoi ? Il a pas rl, il a pas boud il a attendu tranquillement la fin de saison pour avoir des conversations diffrentes.

----------


## goomazio

> Sauf que contrairement au gars qui vient pisser sur ton perron (qui fait donc la dmarche de venir solliciter *ton* paillasson et que tu n'engueuleras *que* si tu le prends en flag), il n'y a encore une fois, personne qui oblige quiconque,  venir lire les news concernant Pokemon GO.


Vous dites que si les news devenaient progressivement inintressantes pour vous, vous ne feriez rien pour que a change ? Vous chercheriez un autre site comme on jette  la poubelle un appareil dfectueux qui pourrait tre rpar ?




> Ou alors dans une rue marchande, vous rentrez dans chaque boutique pour dire "Bonjour, je voulais juste vous dire que je n'aime pas ce que vous faites !", ou alors sur la route avec les panneaux publicitaires, vous appelez chaque boite qui gre ces panneaux pour leur dire qu'il faudrait changer le panneau avec la pub pour le magasin Carrefour qui est  500m, car cela ne vous intresse pas, et puis c'est beaucoup trop, il y a dj un panneau qui indique ce supermarch  l'entre de la ville ? 
> 
> Non, bah ici c'est pareil


Moi je ne comprends pas les gens qui disent "hey, j't'ai pas parl, me parle pas ! Regarde pas si t'aime pas voir a !". Ca me semble tre immature. C'est fuir pour viter le problme.

Justement, c'est en commenant par parler aux gens qu'on fait voluer les choses. Si le prof de votre fils est mauvais pour une raison ou une autre, vous changez votre fils d'cole ou vous allez parler du problme avec les intresss ? Idem pour la politique, idem pour tout. Je ne dis pas qu'il faut harceler les gens pour les forcer  changer d'avis, mais qu'on peut trs bien dire ce qu'on pense aux gens.

On se rpte un peu mais la communication n'est pas chose aise quand on parle de choses sur lesquelles on n'est pas d'accord.

----------


## goomazio

> Moui, enfin il y a un mois c'tait l'Euro, si on touche au sacro-saint foot en France forcment tu te prends des baffes, tant pis je participe pas aux conversations. Pareillement l'anne dernire j'ai un collgue qui ne suivait pas Game of Thrones il essayait de ramener des conversations mais rgulirement on revenait  GoT... il a fait quoi ? Il a pas rl, il a pas boud il a attendu tranquillement la fin de saison pour avoir des conversations diffrentes.


Et que dire du vgtarien qui parle des inconvnients de manger de la viande comme on le fait ? Il devrait se taire sans bouder qu'on pollue la plante, torture les btes et salopons notre sant ?

Moi je pense que si les gens se taisent, c'est surtout que c'est "suicidaire" d'aller  contre courant. On passe passe pour un hurluberlu qui sera "exclu" de la socit, ou alors si on se tait c'est que a ne nous gne pas tant que a.

----------


## Glutinus

> Vous dites que si les news devenaient progressivement inintressantes pour vous, vous ne feriez rien pour que a change ? Vous chercheriez un autre site comme on jette  la poubelle un appareil dfectueux qui pourrait tre rpar ?


Bah, euh... oui.
La presse, la tl, la radio, c'est des media, pluriel du mot latin medium. Ce sont des _moyens_, et si le moyen te convient pas, tu choisis un autre vecteur.
Je prends meme plus le temps de regarder les infos, quand j'arrive  la pause caf, je demande ce qui se passe dans le monde, a m'instruit et a donne de la conversation (conseil lu dans La semaine de 4 heures, de Tim Ferriss).

----------


## JujuPomme

> Vous dites que si les news devenaient progressivement inintressantes pour vous, vous ne feriez rien pour que a change ? Vous chercheriez un autre site comme on jette  la poubelle un appareil dfectueux qui pourrait tre rpar ?


En quoi la news ici, est inintressante? De plus, ce n'est pas ce que soulignait Zirak.

Il discute notamment des personnes qui viennent sur des news qui ne les intressent pas, en disant "On en  marre de cette news". Mais... Pourquoi tu viens alors?

Qui plus est, il n'y a pas de news "inintressantes". Chaque news s'adresse  des personnes diffrentes qui ont des centres d'intrts diffrent.


C'est comme si tu dtestais faire du cheval, et que tu vas sur des forums de chevaux pour dire que le cheval c'est de la merde. C'est incohrent, inutile et l, a manque de maturit.

L'avantage de forums comme DVP, c'est d'tre, comme son slogan l'indique un "Club des dveloppeurs et IT pro" *au sens large du terme* (Tu as juste  regarder les diffrentes parties du forum, a va du PHP/HTML/CSS, au C#, Delphi, aux SGBD, aux diffrentes solutions d'entreprises comme les CRM/ERP, mais aussi la suite Office, et les diffrents OS). 

Je suis bien dsol de rappeler encore une fois que Pokmon GO est une application mobile qui est rvolutionnaire (pour une partie de la population j'entends, tout le monde ne touche pas  un clavier comme la plupart des personnes ici) et qui dit application mobile, dit dveloppement, dit innovation, dit qualits & dfauts et donc dbat sur ce genre de forum.

Mais dire "c'est de la merde, j'en ai marre de voir a ici" c'est pas dbattre... C'est nul?

----------


## Zirak

> Vous dites que si les news devenaient progressivement inintressantes pour vous, vous ne feriez rien pour que a change ? Vous chercheriez un autre site comme on jette  la poubelle un appareil dfectueux qui pourrait tre rpar ?


Non je dis que si une news ne m'intresse pas, je ne la lis pas, point, je ne vais pas poster dans toutes les news pour dire que je m'en bat. Je ne lis que celles qui m'intresse.

Si je vois qu'un fil devient inintressant, je m'en dsabonne. 

Si je vois que la totalit des news devient inintressante (ce qui n'est toujours que subjectif, les gots et les couleurs tout a tout a, rien ne dit que la majorit des gens pensent pareil), je contacte la rdaction et/ou effectivement je change de site, pour en trouver un qui correspond plus  mes gots.


Encore une fois, ce n'est pas parce que Sazearte dit que cela ne l'intresse pas, que cela n'intresse personne. 





> Moi je ne comprends pas les gens qui disent "hey, j't'ai pas parl, me parle pas ! Regarde pas si t'aime pas voir a !". Ca me semble tre immature. C'est fuir pour viter le problme.
> 
> Justement, c'est en commenant par parler aux gens qu'on fait voluer les choses. Si le prof de votre fils est mauvais pour une raison ou une autre, vous changez votre fils d'cole ou vous allez parler du problme avec les intresss ? Idem pour la politique, idem pour tout. Je ne dis pas qu'il faut harceler les gens pour les forcer  changer d'avis, mais qu'on peut trs bien dire ce qu'on pense aux gens.
> 
> On se rpte un peu mais la communication n'est pas chose aise quand on parle de choses sur lesquelles on n'est pas d'accord.



Nan mais faut pas pousser non plus, si un intervenant veut critiquer l'application car il y a tel ou tel problme dessus, il a parfaitement le droit de s'exprimer, mais jusque l on a eu le droit  :

"Encore une news sur Pokemon GO, a n'a rien  faire sur DVP, j'en ai rien  faire."
"Pokemon et call of Duty c'est de la merde".

Bref, de bons avis subjectifs sans aucuns arguments. Oui on peut se passer de ce genre de commentaire, et non, cela ne fait pas avancer le dbat, ni l'avis de qui que ce soit.


Edit car j'ai mis longtemps  poster : JujuPomme a trs bien compris o je voulais en venir.

----------


## lulu7

Zirak, les passages que tu cite dans ton post sazearte ne l'ai dit jamais... j'ai pourtant fait ctrl+f.
Tu extrapole voir tu invente. Il n'a pas dit que Pokemon c'tait de la merde, il  critiquer les mthode de communication se rapprochant  celle de Candy Crush saga, des news riche sur le forme mais trs vide dans le fond.

Je te suggre de bien relire.
Bon pour r-quilibrer le dbat vas falloir que jenlve -10  Zirak et JujuPomme et que j'en rajoute 10  goomazio et sazearte. c'est chiant ce systme de r-quilibrage de point sur ce site.

----------


## JujuPomme

> Zirak, les passages que tu cite dans ton post sazearte ne l'ai dit jamais... j'ai pourtant fait ctrl+f.


Il extrapole rien du tout, il *rsume* clairement et ouvertement ce qui a t cit, comme par exemple "graphisme  chier".





> Bon pour r-quilibrer le dbat vas falloir que jenlve -10  Zirak et JujuPomme et que j'en rajoute 10  goomazio et sazearte. c'est chiant ce systme de r-quilibrage de point sur ce site.


Par contre dit moi, t'as cru que DVP c'tait le concours de celui qui avait le plus de points? Tu as pas trouv mieux comme intervention inutile? Autant ne rien commenter du tout si c'est pour faire le juge qui admet les points puisque la plupart ici, s'en moque  un point... Pfiou, t'imagines mme pas je crois, m'enfin, si t'es heureux comme a  ::aie:: 

Tu dois avoir de bien tristes journes pour continuer  poster sur des sujet/news qui t'intressent pas  :;): 

Tu auras le mrite de faire rire la galerie au moins  ::applo:: 


Sinon, pour ceux que a intresse, la sortie peut aller jusque mardi prochain de ce que j'ai lu, mais c'est rien d'officiel. C'est relat dans les mdias  ::): 

EDIT : Je sais mme pas pourquoi on dbat encore si c'est pour parler de  qui lulu7 va attribuer les points pour le contredire de sa triste vision des choses... Ce serait apprciable de laisser dsormais le thread  son utilit  ::):

----------


## Zirak

> Zirak, les passages que tu cite dans ton post sazearte ne l'ai dit jamais... j'ai pourtant fait ctrl+f.
> Tu extrapole voir tu invente. Il n'a pas dit que Pokemon c'tait de la merde, il  critiquer les mthode de communication se rapprochant  celle de Candy Crush saga, des news riche sur le forme mais trs vide dans le fond.
> 
> Je te suggre de bien relire.
> Bon pour r-quilibrer le dbat vas falloir que jenlve -10  Zirak et JujuPomme et que j'en rajoute 10  goomazio et sazearte. c'est chiant ce systme de r-quilibrage de point sur ce site.


Alors, dj d'une, je n'ai jamais prtendu que c'tait Sazearte qui avait prononc toutes ces phrases, j'ai dit que c'est des choses qu'on avait vu passer dans le fil, ces phrases font parti d'un paragraphe dans mon message, alors que je mentionnais Sazearte, et le fait qu'il n'en avait rien  faire dans une autre, en rponse  un autre passage cit, et de deux, je n'ai jamais prtendu que c'tait les phrases exactes  la lettre prs, faire une recherche de texte la dessus, c'est sr que cela ne va rien donner...

Ah et tes points de vote, tu peux gentiment te les coller o je pense, car je n'en ai strictement rien  faire, si je me souciais de mon total de point, cela fait bien longtemps que je n'exprimerai plus mon avis sur ce forum.  ::aie:: 



Il faudrait peut-tre voir  apprendre  lire, et utiliser ses neurones, a devient pnible tout ce trolling  la fin...

----------


## Zirak

> Non ces news inutiles s'affichent en 1ere page d'accueil du site !!!
> 
> 
> Je rejoins sazearte, c'est juste de la pub dguis a ce niveau la. On a une "news" pokemon tous les jours, c'est plus de linformation la mais de l'endoctrinement. Un peu comme les sites qui parlaient de star wars 7, tout le monde en parle, pourtant c'est de la merde.
> 
> Ici je croyais qu'on tait sur un site srieux, pas chez les kikoo avec leurs pokemon et call of duty.


En fait le pire, c'est que les phrases que je rsume grossirement, sont de toi (entre autres), ce n'est mme plus du foutage de gueule  ce niveau l...

----------


## lulu7

Rejeter la responsabilit de ses propres incivilits sur les autres, faut oser, chapeau. 
En mme temps, accuser les autres d'tre responsables de vos propres manquements, pas de doute, c'est une stratgie de dfense.

----------


## RyzenOC

laiss tomb c'est un troll, y rpondre ne servirait  rien.

----------


## Kropernic

juste pour vous :

----------


## Pierre Louis Chevalier

Il y  des dveloppeurs mobiles sur developpez.com (voir sur les forums mobiles du club), y compris pas mal qui postent leurs applis sur les Appstores.
La question est pas de savoir s'il faut faire des news ou pas (manifestement oui avec plus de 180 commentaires c'est que a intresse beaucoup de lecteurs en gnral), ou si vous y jouez ou pas.
Ce jeux quoi que vous en pensiez est dsormais recordman du lancement le plus russi, le plus rapide et le plus massif sur les Appstores dans toute l'histoire des Appstores.
Il y  des dveloppeurs mobiles (ou jeux n gnral) qui sont sacrment intresss de comprendre pourquoi ce succs norme  ::mrgreen:: 
Donc le sujet est intressant, aussi bien d'un point de vue technique, sociologique, conomique, marketing...
Ce phnomne est nouveau, c'est pas comme si c'tait une news sur la version 7 d'Angry Birds, donc autant essayer de le comprendre...

Participer  un sujet pour crire "ce sujet ne m'intresse pas", dsol pour les intresss mais c'est rien de moins que pitoyable, et la du coup vraiment hors sujet...

Si moi je lis une news sur 5, je vais aller sur 4 news sur 5 crire dans chacune "ce sujet ne m'intresse pas, je suis contre cette news, apportez une guillotine l'auteur de cette news de merde doit tre quarri sur le champ ! " ? non mais srieux ?  ::ptdr:: 

Je suis trs loin de lire toutes les news de developpez.com, mais ce site  quand mme le mrite de faire l'effort de proposer un peu plus que de copier coller des communiqus de presse de merde et sans intrts comme le font pratiquement tous les autres site dits "informatique pro" (sans lecteurs et sans commentaires du reste pour la plupart), bref des sacs  pubs vide. Si on prends par exemple cette news la  : 
Pokemon Go Map, une carte Google permettant de localiser facilement les Pokemons les plus rares, Un bogue rendait difficile de trouver ces derniers c'est exactement le contraire d'un communiqu de presse officiel, vu que les informations de cette news n'auraient certainement pas t diffuses par  le service Marketing de l'diteur et que d'autre part ceux qui sont viss par ces informations sont entre autres les dveloppeurs...

----------


## goomazio

Un autre point intressant, pour ceux qui aiment casser l'ambiance (;P), c'est que Ingress et PokmonGo ne sont rien d'autre que des crations de Google 



> Pokmon Go is basically Ingress repackaged with Pokmon characters.





> Niantic was set up as an "autonomous business unit"  an  early Google experiment, pre-dating Alphabet, in running projects at  arms length from the mothership. (Google Fiber, its broadband unit, was  one.) Niantics plan was either to roll its tech back into Google  eventually or be spun out, said a person familiar with its origins.
>  Although Niantic spun out when Alphabet was announced,  this person said the plans were in place before the corporate  restructuring began.


http://www.recode.net/2016/7/12/1215...on-go-spin-out

Ne vous demandez pas pourquoi a fait partie des buzz qui ont fonctionner, on parle de Google l...  ::aie:: 

Un autre sujet li, qui expliquerait en grande partie le succs de ce jeux : Avons-nous besoin d'autrui pour avoir conscience de nous-mmes ?

----------


## zulad

Quoi qu'il en soit, je trouve ce jeu un tantinet dangereux. Ici en Belgique il y a des pokemons qui se baladent dans les gares... J'en ai attrap un depuis mon train,  l'arrt en gare heureusement. Je n'ai pas test dans le train, j'aurais d  :8-):

----------


## BenoitM

> Quoi qu'il en soit, je trouve ce jeu un tantinet dangereux. Ici en Belgique il y a des pokemons qui se baladent sur les rails de train... J'en ai attrap un depuis mon train,  l'arrt en gare heureusement. Je n'ai pas test dans le train, j'aurais d


Ca s'appelle de la slection naturelle.

----------


## zulad

Il y a de drles d'oiseaux parmi ces gens l. Et on en a dj perdu un au Guatemala qui s'est fait tu. J'aime les drles d'oiseaux, je n'ai pas envie qu'ils disparaissent...  ::?:

----------


## Coriolan

*Pokemon Go : le jeu est disponible en France sur iOS et Android*
*neuf jours aprs la date de lancement annonce*

Pokemon Go est enfin disponible en France sur iOS et Android. Le jeu qui a t lanc il y a quelques semaines est un vritable phnomne du jeu sur smartphone. Pour rappel, il est dj sorti en Amrique du Nord, en Ocanie, au Japon et dans tout le reste de lEurope. Cest donc au tour des Franais daller capturer les Pokmon dans le monde rel avec leurs smartphones. Le lancement de Pokemon Go a t report deux fois en France et arrive donc neuf jours aprs la date de lancement annonce. 

Il aura suffi de moins de deux semaines pour que le jeu se positionne en tte des classements des applications les plus tlcharges et les plus rentables. La sortie du titre a suscit des scnes indites partout dans le monde comme celles filmes  New York, lorsquune norme foule sest rassemble  Central Park afin de capturer une crature (Pokmon) trs recherche. 

Des scnes semblables sont attendues en France, cest pourquoi la Gendarmerie nationale a publi un tweet incitant les conducteurs  ne pas jouer au volant et a appel les pitons  tre plus vigilants. En effet, il est facile de se laisser distraire par le jeu pendant les dplacements, ce qui peut nuire  la scurit. Dailleurs, il nest pas ncessaire de rester sur son tlphone tout le temps, puisque le jeu se charge de lancer des alertes vibreurs en cas de prsence dun Pokmon dans les parages.


Contrairement  une ide reue, Pokemon Go nest pas un jeu Nintendo. En effet, il a t dvelopp par Niantic, une ancienne filiale de Google. Les revenus tirs des jeux de la franchise reviennent  lentreprise The Pokmon Company, codtenue par trois autres entreprises diffrentes, dont Nintendo. Bien que le succs rcent du jeu Pokemon Go ne profite pas directement  Nintendo, cela a t suffisant pour faire enflammer les investisseurs, comme lindique la forte hausse du cours de laction du constructeur depuis le lancement du titre. 

Pour le gameplay du jeu, Niantic a tabl sur un principe simple, mais efficace, largement inspir par son titre prcdent Ingress, dvelopp il y a quelques annes. Pokemon Go est un jeu de ralit augmente qui permet aux joueurs dutiliser leurs smartphones pour dcouvrir et capturer des cratures (Pokmon) qui se cachent dans leur environnement.

Niantic a fait savoir que les marques pouvaient dbarquer dans lunivers du jeu, le premier accord a t conclu avec McDonalds au Japon. En effet, avec ses 3000 restaurants parpills dans les villes japonaises, le concept a promis de bien fonctionner. Le jeu embarque aussi des microtransactions qui rapporteraient plus dun million de dollars par jour aux tats-Unis selon certains analystes, rien que pour Android.

Bien quil y ait eu des cartes communautaires pour aider  localiser les Pokmon, elles taient bondes de fakes. Afin de rgler ce problme, Pokvison sappuie sur les API fournies par Niantic pour se connecter  leurs serveurs et recevoir en temps rel les positions exactes des Pokmon. Pokvison calcule aussi le temps restant pour capturer un Pokmon affich sur la carte. Quelquefois, l'norme pression sur les serveurs de Pokmon Go fait que la carte apparat hors ligne. 

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Qu'en pensez-vous ?

*Voir aussi :*

 ::fleche::  Pokemon Go Map, une carte Google permettant de localiser facilement les Pokemons les plus rares, un bogue rendait difficile de trouver ces derniers

----------


## Escapetiger

> Qu'en pensez-vous ?


Bon, excellent, la Gendarmerie prends les devants pour prvenir des "effets de bord" (ah oui c'est vrai, ce sont des prcurseurs * cf. Linux quipe 37 000 ordinateurs de la gendarmerie nationale franaise).

Autrement, bravo pour cet engouement, voil qui relie les rseaux sociaux avec les rencontres relles ...  

ps: le seul que je connaisse ( mon ge) de mmoire est un dnomm Pikachu  ::mrgreen:: 

* [Edit]
Et pas qu'en informatique question prcurseurs :
https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Subaru...za#Gendarmerie
Subaru Impreza  Wikipdia

----------


## JujuPomme

Je n'ai pas eu l'occasion de mettre en avant le ct social du jeu, mais par exprience personnelle, hier j'ai fais une petite balade avec des amis sur le bord de mer.

Dimanche + bord de mer = beaucoup de monde. Je n'aurai pas assez de mes doigts des mains et de pieds pour compter le nombre de personnes qu'on a crois qui jouaient  Pokmon go avec lesquels on  parl... C'est hallucinant.

Des ges varis, on se retrouve tous avec un ge mental d'enfant et c'est vraiment top !

Maintenant des chasses sont organises un peu partout... A vos marques? Prt? Chassez!

----------


## LawNasK

> social


Entirement d'accord !

La semaine dernire, je suis sorti 4 fois avec des amis pour aller chercher des Pokmons. Sur les "bons spots", il n'est pas rare de croiser plusieurs dizaines de personnes jouant  Pokmon Go. D'aprs ce que j'ai vu, le "groupe moyen" est d'environ 5 personnes.
Vers chez moi, des pages Facebook ont t cres : une pour tous les joueurs de la ville et des alentours, et une pour chaque quipe. Petit  petit, je penses que des stratgies vont se mettre en place pour conqurir la ville (pour l'instant, c'est plus : "venez on va raid a", ou "besoin d'aide ici").
Dans une autre ville, un des "spot  Pokmons" se situe sur une place "chaude" (l o les dealers tranent). Les dresseurs se dplacent donc en groupe assez grands (20-30 minimum) pour viter tout problme.

Sinon, j'ai vu a ce matin : les prochaines avances de Pokmon Go.

----------


## MikeRowSoft

Quand je pense qu'il y a peu avoir des hallucinations pouvait tre un des symptmes d'une maladie.
Maintenant le principe est presque accept et partag, car tous les individus dans la mme zone peuvent voir la mme chose via leurs appareils, comme une hallucination collective.

Aprs paf le chien, voici paf le pokemon...

Franchement, l'apparition est alatoire a quelle point, dracaufeu dans le cratre d'un volcan ?

----------


## JujuPomme

On se demande qui est-ce qui hallucine le plus de choses ici...

Non mais en vrai? Quand tu jouais  Eye Toy (#PS2), ou  la Kinect, tu hallucinais sur ce qu'on t'affichait  l'cran? 

Faut vraiment rester dans le cadre de l'application, c'est un _JEU_ qui rend l'univers de Pokmon un peu plus rel. Les gens sont bien conscient qu'ils vont pas dormir avec un Lippoutou ce soir...

EDIT : Par contre, la comparaison entre paf le chien et Pokmon, on m'a toujours appris  ne pas mlanger les torchons et les serviettes, ce serait cool de faire de mme, un peu de respect...

EDIT2 : Dracaufeu dans le cratre d'un volcan non, des salamches dans la nature + des oeufs qui te donnent des bonbons, oui ! J'habite en bord de mer, j'ai eu des pokmons feu, j'ai pas eu besoin d'aller mettre ma tte dans mon four pourtant. Encore une fois, c'est un *jeu*.

----------


## transgohan

J'ai test et j'ai retrouv mon me d'enfant.
C'est assez prenant malgr que cela soit assez simple et restreint en terme de fonctionnalits.

Par contre c'est trs limit... Si pas de connexion suprieure  3G on peut juste faire clore des oeufs et visiter des pokestop... Car les pokmons qu'on croise ne chargent pas... (juste une ombre sur la carte)
Et... Qu'est ce que a bouffe comme batterie ! Je suis bien content d'avoir une batterie de 4000...
Et pour finir dommage pour ceux qui n'ont pas de gyroscope dans leur tlphone avec le bug de la distance. Car ils ne peuvent pas savoir dans quelle direction se trouve le pokmon... Donc  part du hasard et de la chance !  ::aie::

----------


## andry.aime

> ps: le seul que je connaisse ( mon ge) de mmoire est un dnomm Pikachu


J'ai jamais jou aux jeux, mais dans la srie tlvise, je me rappelle aussi de Miaous.



> J'ai test et j'ai retrouv mon me d'enfant.


La nostalgie de jouer dehors ou le rve d'lever et/ou de dresser des pokmons?




> C'est assez prenant malgr que cela soit assez simple et restreint en terme de fonctionnalits.
> 
> Par contre c'est trs limit... Si pas de connexion suprieure  3G on peut juste faire clore des oeufs et visiter des pokestop... Car les pokmons qu'on croise ne chargent pas... (juste une ombre sur la carte)
> Et... Qu'est ce que a bouffe comme batterie ! Je suis bien content d'avoir une batterie de 4000...
> Et pour finir dommage pour ceux qui n'ont pas de gyroscope dans leur tlphone avec le bug de la distance. Car ils ne peuvent pas savoir dans quelle direction se trouve le pokmon... Donc  part du hasard et de la chance !


Tout le monde se plaint des bugs et des ressources ncessaires de ce jeu  ::mouarf:: . Vous pouvez toujours acheter un Brick Game  3$ et 2 piles AA dans le coin, des annes sans se soucier de batterie ou autre chose pour jouer au ttris et d'autres jeux. Si vous voulez vous hurler entre potes, vous pouvez acheter des cartes, dominos, bires   ::whistle::

----------


## LawNasK

> J'ai jamais jou aux jeux, mais dans la srie tlvise, je me rappelle aussi de Miaous.


Pour ceux qui regardaient l'anime, il y avait le Pokrap  la fin de chaque pisode pour les apprendre, avec  chaque fois une squence d'une quinzaine de Pokmon  ::): 

Fut un temps, je pouvais reconnatre environ 220 Pokmons de la premire et seconde gnration rien qu'au cri, et je crois que ceux de la premire gnration sont en train de revenir grce  Pokemon Go  ::D:

----------


## Kearz

> Et pour finir dommage pour ceux qui n'ont pas de gyroscope dans leur tlphone avec le bug de la distance. Car ils ne peuvent pas savoir dans quelle direction se trouve le pokmon... Donc  part du hasard et de la chance !


Dommage pour ceux qui ont un gyroscope et qui pense que "l'clat vert" veut dire "c'est par l!". 
Le principe de tourner sur soit-mme ne marche pas, l'clat vert veut juste dire "actualisation de la liste". :p

----------


## LawNasK

> Dommage pour ceux qui ont un gyroscope et qui pense que "l'clat vert" veut dire "c'est par l!". 
> Le principe de tourner sur soit-mme ne marche pas, l'clat vert veut juste dire "actualisation de la liste". :p


Ha bon ? Donc la liste ne s'actualise que dans une direction ^_^ ?
(On parle de la "vague" verte quand un seul Pokmon est slectionn ?)

----------


## transgohan

> Dommage pour ceux qui ont un gyroscope et qui pense que "l'clat vert" veut dire "c'est par l!". 
> Le principe de tourner sur soit-mme ne marche pas, l'clat vert veut juste dire "actualisation de la liste". :p


Non tu as bien deux clats diffrents.
Un pour indiquer que la liste a t mis  jour, et un autre pour la direction.
La diffrence entre les deux est assez pourrie par contre...

Mais je ne sais pas si on voit la vague d'actualisation quand on a slectionn un unique pokmon.
Comme je n'ai que peu de rseau par chez moi j'aurai peut tre la rponse dans un mois.  ::ptdr::

----------


## JujuPomme

Je dois tre dbile, mais niveau 17, je vois mme pas de quel "clat vert" vous parlez  ::weird::

----------


## LawNasK

> Je dois tre dbile, mais niveau 17, je vois mme pas de quel "clat vert" vous parlez


Autour de ton radar miniature, o tu peux voir trois Pokmons, en bas  droite de ton cran, il y a parfois une "onde" verte qui part du radar (et qui parcours une distance assez courte).

Edit : Par contre en 3G par chez moi a marche trs bien (un peu de latence, mais c'est tout  fait jouable)  :8O:

----------


## JujuPomme

Je ferais attention !  ::aie:: 

(Rigolote la personne qui met des pouces rouge pour le plaisir, j'espre au moins qu'elle passe une bonne journe)

----------


## goomazio

> (Rigolote la personne qui met des pouces rouge pour le plaisir, j'espre au moins qu'elle passe une bonne journe)


Perso je pense que c'est intressant de savoir comment fonctionne le jeux, mais peut-tre que c'est malgr tout parce que la discussion devient un mode d'emploi du jeux et que a intresse moins le moinseurs. Par contre, j'ai moins votre dernier message (et uniquement celui l), mme si je me demande aussi qu'elle est la vraie raison des pouces rouges, parce que je trouve que vous faites de la communication taquine "celui qui met des pouces rouges ne peut tre qu'un imbcile qui se croit drle, mais moi je suis sympa alors je lui souhaite une bonne journe, tout en le taquinant avec une certaine haine". Difficile de se retenir mais on apprend relativement vite que ce n'est pas constructif du tout.

----------


## JujuPomme

> Perso je pense que c'est intressant de savoir comment fonctionne le jeux, mais peut-tre que c'est malgr tout parce que la discussion devient un mode d'emploi du jeux et que a intresse moins le moinseurs. J'ai moins votre dernier message, mme si je me demande aussi qu'elle est la vraie raison des pouces rouges, uniquement parce que je trouve que vous faites de la communication taquine "celui qui met des pouces rouges ne peut tre qu'un imbcile qui se croit drle, mais moi je suis sympa alors je lui souhaite une bonne journe, tout en le taquinant avec une certaine haine". Difficile de se retenir mais on apprend relativement vite que ce n'est pas constructif du tout.


Il y  de quoi faire de l'ironie dans ces moments-l, par contre, la haine dont tu parles, loin de l, on parle de Pokmons, elle est ou la haine l-dedans? ._.

Un mode d'emploi? Alors que je pose une question sur une fonctionnalit et le sujet fait 11 pages?

On  pas la mme perception des choses.


Et si vous tenez tant  parler en mon nom, apprenez au moins  me connatre avant d'imaginer des faits et des ides reues qui ne sont pas les miennes  ::):

----------


## LawNasK

J'ai fait le tour le pas mal de sites d'infos, voil ce  quoi on devrait (prochainement ?) avoir droit (il parait que la version actuelle reprsente 10% des fonctionnalits, reste  savoir ce qu'ils dfinissent comme fonctionnalit ^_^) 

- Des serveurs plus stables (priorit numro un, c'est pas dommage  ::aie:: )
- Des outils sociaux : messagerie intgre, changes, duels, ...
- Les Pokmons lgendaires (et mtamorph ?  ::aie:: )
- Renforcement de l'aspect quipe, notamment au niveau des oiseaux lgendaires
- Un outil qui s'utiliserait comme les leurs pour transformer un pokestop en centre Pokmon, pour que tous les joueurs puissent soigner leurs Pokmons
- La seconde gnration en fin d'anne.

Je ne sais pas ce qui est vrai/faux l dedans, mais c'est ce que j'ai trouv. J'ai aussi vu quapparemment, il reste plein d'Easter Eggs (comme par exemple le nom d'voli pour choisir l'volution)  trouver.




> Rigolote la personne qui met des pouces rouge pour le plaisir, j'espre au moins qu'elle passe une bonne journe


Chacun son truc ^_^




> la discussion devient un mode d'emploi du jeux et que a intresse moins le moinseurs.


Comme l'a dit Zirak plus tt, si les gens ne sont pas intresss, pourquoi viennent-ils ici ..?

----------


## ElSpopo

a pourrait tre pas mal d'ouvrir un sujet dans la partie "jeu" du forum pour discuter conseil, mode d'emplois, pokemon que chacun  chopper, etc... et de limiter ce sujet aux news et dbats de fond sur le jeu non?

----------


## LawNasK

> a pourrait tre pas mal d'ouvrir un sujet dans la partie "jeu" du forum pour discuter conseil, mode d'emplois, pokemon que chacun  chopper, etc... et de limiter ce sujet aux news et dbats de fond sur le jeu non?


Tout  fait vrai, je m'en occupe tout de suite !

----------


## goomazio

> Il y  de quoi faire de l'ironie dans ces moments-l, par contre, la haine dont tu parles, loin de l, on parle de Pokmons, elle est ou la haine l-dedans? ._.


Je vois de la haine dans la taquinerie... C'est pas de la haine mais a reste un comportement un peu agressif quand mme. J'ai dis "une certaine haine" ce qui fait que a peut tre une haine lgre ou forte.




> Un mode d'emploi? Alors que je pose une question sur une fonctionnalit et le sujet fait 11 pages?


J'ai dis "devient un mode d'emploi", on peut devenir quelque chose en une seconde, comme une discussion peut changer de direction en quelques messages.






> Et si vous tenez tant  parler en mon nom, apprenez au moins  me connatre avant d'imaginer des faits et des ides reues qui ne sont pas les miennes


[/quote]

C'est peut-tre mieux de poser des questions plutt que d'interprter directement, merci pour le rappel.

----------


## JujuPomme

> Je vois de la haine dans la taquinerie...


Bon et bien coute, comme a c'est claire, on  chacun notre vision de la chose, mais en aucun cas de la haine, encore une fois, on parle de Pokmon. Et quand on parle de Pokmon, on  tous +/- 10 ans et on connat pas la haine  cet ge l  ::aie:: 

Bref, tout a pour dire que c'est pas bien grave, merci pour la rponse apporte  ma question sur le jeu, les discutions qui sont directement lies au jeu seront faites sur un autre sujet (pour ma part)

Bonne journe  ::):

----------


## LawNasK

J'ai fait a  l'arrache : Discussion gnrale sur Pokmon Go

Attention : pas de troll, de "c'est un jeu pour enfant", "a va dconnecter les gens de la ralit" ou autres choses comme a. Le sujet est fait pour parler du gameplay, des techniques de jeu, donner des conseils, se rassembler, etc.

----------


## Coriolan

*Niantic dvoile ses plans pour Pokmon Go*
*La socit prvoit l'arrive de nouveaux Pokmon et des fonctionnalits sociales*

Pokmon Go est le jeu qui a battu tous les records cette anne, que a soit le nombre de tlchargements ou la rentabilit, le succs est l. Le jeu a russi  captiver des millions de joueurs du monde entier, mais peut-on conclure que cet engagement va durer plus longtemps ? En raison de lavance rapide des nouvelles technologies, ce succs pourrait vite se faire oublier pour passer  autre chose.

Niantic et The Pokmon Company nentendent videmment pas lcher leur titre. Durant la tenue de la Comic-Con de San Diego, aux tats-Unis. John Hanke, PDG de Niantic a annonc des nouveauts  venir destines  faire voluer le jeu. Dune part, le nombre de Pokmon  capturer va augmenter. Dautres cratures viendront sajouter aux 151 espces incluses dans la premire version.  Il y a des Pokmon rares qui n'ont pas fait encore leur apparition et qui seront disponibles prochainement , dclarait ainsi John Hanke, Le PDG de Niantic.

Niantic entend aussi doter son jeu de fonctionnalits sociales, ainsi lnorme communaut va bnficier dun outil de communication maison afin de connecter les dresseurs. Pour le moment, seule une application tierce se charge de cette mission.  terme, le studio compte implmenter sur smartphone ce qui a toujours fait le succs de la licence, la possibilit dchanger des Pokmon entre joueurs. Enfin, des Centres Pokmon viendront sajouter pour permettre aux joueurs dentrainer leurs cratures et les soigner en cas de blessure.

Niantic donne pour le moment la priorit  la stabilisation du jeu. En effet, lnorme engouement et le succs mondial ont fait que les infrastructures ne suivent pas. Nanmoins, le studio assure travailler pour rsoudre ces problmes. Autant dire que les nouvelles fonctionnalits feront leur apparition dans le jeu une fois que les problmes de stabilit des serveurs seront rgls.

Source : Business Insider

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Qu'en pensez-vous ?

*Voir aussi :*

 ::fleche::  Pokmon Go : le jeu est disponible en France sur iOS et Android, neuf jours aprs la date de lancement annonce

----------


## Bousk

Et les actions de Nintendo ont chut parce que les actionnaires ont appris que Pokemon GO n'tait pas un jeu Nintendo mais Niantic et Pokemon Company  ::ptdr::

----------


## damien27000

Nintendo aurait du racheter Nantic dans la foule.

----------


## LawNasK

> Nintendo aurait du racheter Nantic dans la foule.


Nintendo possde dj des parts dans Niantic et dans The Pokemon Company

----------


## LSMetag

Ce jeu me fait peur. Les gens sont compltement fous ! Ils y jouent en conduisant, il y a des accidents, ils se ruent sur les Pokemon ds qu'ils pop ! Il y en a mme qui suivent ceux dont ils souponnent de jouer au jeu, voire se rapprocher depuis le ct pour voir le tlphone d'un autre "conducteur".

Le concept est sympa mais pour le moment je trouve que c'est dangereux. Il y a une norme frnsie, de la part de tout type de personne. 

Enfin, l'Etat devrait aussi jouer. Ils n'ont qu' mettre des leurres derrire les radars automatiques. Ils se feraient un sacr pactole ^^

----------


## LawNasK

> Ce jeu me fait peur.


Je ne pense pas que le problme vienne du jeu. Les gens taient dj au tlphone au volant, les gens faisaient dj n'importe quoi, ...

Je ne suis pas sr pour le radar : les gens viendrait aux alentours de 20km/h ^_^

----------


## Kropernic

Ce n'est pas le jeu qui devrait faire peur mais bien les gens.

Personnellement, a fait longtemps que c'est le cas.

----------


## Mingolito

> Ce jeu me fait peur. Les gens sont compltement fous ! Ils y jouent en conduisant, il y a des accidents, ils se ruent sur les Pokemon ds qu'ils pop ! Il y en a mme qui suivent ceux dont ils souponnent de jouer au jeu, voire se rapprocher depuis le ct pour voir le tlphone d'un autre "conducteur".
> 
> Le concept est sympa mais pour le moment je trouve que c'est dangereux. Il y a une norme frnsie, de la part de tout type de personne. 
> 
> Enfin, l'Etat devrait aussi jouer. Ils n'ont qu' mettre des leurres derrire les radars automatiques. Ils se feraient un sacr pactole ^^


Et alors, tu peux aussi aller voir un feu d'artifice  Nice et te faire craser par un camion...

Si tu veux pas tre en danger tu restes sur ton canap et encore...

Aprs c'est la loi de Darwin, si tu veux capturer un Pokemon au milieu d'une autoroute et que l'issue est fatale et bien c'est la slection naturelle, de toute faon les humains sont trop nombreux sur terre... Pour l'instant il y  eu qu'un mort en France dont la cause serait Pokmon Go, c'est pas norme, bien moins que de conduire un deux roue par exemple....

En 2015, nombre de tus en moto : 625
Il faut y ajouter les tus en cyclo et en vlo, avec un seul tu par cause de Pokmon on est encore loin du compte...

Globalement le concept marche :
- des obses perdent un kilo par jour voir plus
- des familles qui se parlaient plus se reconstruisent en faisant un truc ensemble pour changer
- des couples se rabibochent
- des geeks boutonneux, tristes  et puceaux se retrouvent muscles, bronzs et souriants et trouvent une copine
- des gens visitent leurs environs ce qu'ils n'avaient jamais fait avant...
...

Bref concept gnial  ::ccool:: 

La seule victime  dplorer : Microsoft, comme le jeux ne marche pas sous Windows phone la chute de ses ventes sacclre.
Gagnants : Google et Apple qui se goinfrent de commissions avec les achats de pokpices sur leur appstore, et les fabriquants de mobiles Chinois, exemple : Le chiffre d'affaires de Huawei enregistre une hausse de 40 %, et permet au Chinois de conforter sa troisime place sur le march des smartphones, les gens ont compris que a servait  rien d'acheter une marque connue qui prends de grosses marges, puisque dans tous les cas c'est fabriqu en Chine et c'est la mme chose, donc autant prendre le meilleur rapport qualit prix (HTC, Honnor, Huawei, ...).

----------


## halaster08

> - des geeks boutonneux, tristes  et puceaux se retrouvent muscles, bronzs et souriants et trouvent une copine


+1
Tu devrais travailler dans le domaine de la pub, tu as un certain talent




> En 2015, nombre de tus en moto : 625
>  Il faut y ajouter les tus en cyclo et en vlo, avec un seul tu par cause de Pokmon on est encore loin du compte...


Par contre l non, il faut comparer ce qui est comparable, une stat annuelle vs un de quelques semaines, c'est non.




> Aprs c'est la loi de Darwin, si tu veux capturer un Pokemon au milieu d'une autoroute et que l'issue est fatale et bien c'est la slection naturelle


Le problme est plutot l'inverse, le mec en voiture qui capture des pokemon qui crase un mec sur un passage piton.

----------


## LawNasK

> des obses perdent un kilo par jour voir plus


Euh, 1kg par jour me parait extrme, mais c'est vrai que le jeu peu faire bouger des populations qui n'en n'ont pas l'habitude.




> des geeks boutonneux, tristes  et puceaux se retrouvent muscles, bronzs et souriants et trouvent une copine


 ::mouarf:: 




> des gens visitent leurs environs ce qu'ils n'avaient jamais fait avant...


Je tiens  insister sur ce point : j'ai dcouvert plus de choses dans ma ville en deux semaines qu'en quatre ans. Il y a beaucoup de choses cachs/auxquelles on ne fait pas attention mais qui valent le coup dil.





> Gagnants :


N'importe quoi pour Huawei. Une lgre hausse des renouvellement des tlphones,  la limite pourquoi pas (pour des gros fans de la licences qui ont un tlphone un peu ancien), mais vitons d'aller dans le ridicule.
Par contre, je pense qu'il y a une hausse assez importante des ventes de batteries externes  ::aie::  (rupture total  la Fnac quand j'y suis all lundi, justement pour en prendre une ^_^).

----------


## Ph. Marechal

...a ose tout, c'est  a qu'on les reconnait  ::aie::

----------


## Mingolito

> N'importe quoi pour Huawei. Une lgre hausse des renouvellement des tlphones,  la limite pourquoi pas (pour des gros fans de la licences qui ont un tlphone un peu ancien), mais vitons d'aller dans le ridicule.
> Par contre, je pense qu'il y a une hausse assez importante des ventes de batteries externes  (rupture total  la Fnac quand j'y suis all lundi, justement pour en prendre une ^_^).


Il y  pas mal de gens qui avaient un mobile trop vieux juste pour jouer  Pokemon Go (vielle version Androd qu'on peu pas mettre  jour, pas de gyroscope, pas de 4G, pas de GPS, etc...) , et qui ont dcids d'en prendre un neuf pour y jouer, et comme c'est con de prendre un mobile juste jouer  un jeux, c'est plus logique de prendre un bon mobile Chinois  120 euros qu'un Iphone  700 euros... Donc les chiffres le montrent :  trs bonnes ventes des mobiles chinois...
Exemple un modle HTC qui  une batterie double d'un mobile normal, tout en tant moins cher de 50% par rapport un mobile de marque connue quivalente...

----------


## LawNasK

> Il y  pas mal de gens qui avaient un mobile trop vieux juste pour jouer  Pokemon Go (vielle version Androd qu'on peu pas mettre  jour, pas de gyroscope, pas de 4G, pas de GPS, etc...) , et qui ont dcids d'en prendre un neuf pour y jouer, et comme c'est con de prendre un mobile juste jouer  un jeux, c'est plus logique de prendre un bon mobile Chinois  120 euros qu'un Iphone  700 euros... Donc les chiffres le montrent :  trs bonnes ventes des mobiles chinois...
> Exemple un modle HTC qui  une batterie double d'un mobile normal, tout en tant moins cher de 50% par rapport un mobile de marque connue quivalente...


Du coup a fait des annes que Pokmon Go fait des ravages dans le monde entier, ce qui explique la progression des marques asiatiques ? 

On parle d'un jeu qui est sorti il y a moins d'un mois, on pourra avoir des rsultats au prochain trimestre (et pas sur qu'il y ai quelque chose  montrer), mais parler de l'anne avant la sortie du jeu et expliquer les rsultats de celle-ci avec le jeu en question, c'est... trange.

----------


## Mingolito

a va acclrer le phnomne dj existant, non j'ai pas les chiffres mais j'ai vu des familles entire se pointer dans des boutiques mobiles pour se r-quiper entirement avec des nouveaux mobiles + batterie portable.
Donc mon pronostique :
-> Mobiles chinois ++
-> Windows phone - -

(mais bon c'est facile  ::mouarf::  ).

----------


## Grogro

> Globalement le concept marche :
> - des obses perdent un kilo par jour voir plus
> - des familles qui se parlaient plus se reconstruisent en faisant un truc ensemble pour changer
> - des couples se rabibochent
> - des geeks boutonneux, tristes  et puceaux se retrouvent muscles, bronzs et souriants et trouvent une copine
> - des gens visitent leurs environs ce qu'ils n'avaient jamais fait avant...
> ...


Reste plus qu' rajouter des vols rgulirement !

Par exemple, inciter les joueurs  s'intresser aux monuments historiques dans l'entourage (pourquoi pas en gnrant un pokmon spcial dans un chateau), inciter  admirer des faades devant lesquelles on passe tous les jours sans s'arrter, des qutes collaboratives ou comptitives entres joueurs, inciter les joueurs  visiter la rgion (faire poper les pokmons roche en montagne par exemple). Et foutre plusieurs pokstop dans tous les villages : une mairie, une glise, une ruine, c'est autant de point d'intrt susceptibles de gnrer pokstop et rencontres spciales. Le concept est gnial, les possibilits d'vol sont quasiment sans limites. Si Niantic se dmerde bien, ils peuvent maintenir l'intrt pendant quelques annes.

----------


## LSMetag

Moi ce qui me gne c'est les personnes au volant avec leur tlphone et manquent de me rentrer dedans. Des demi-tours en drapage c'est pas mal non plus.

Les terroristes peuvent attirer des cibles avec des leurres.

Je n'ai pas peur du jeu en lui mme. Apparemment il est trs bien (mes collgues sont dessus). Mais voil l'un d'eux fait du 160 sur une rocade pour aller chercher un pokemon... C'est des gens qui jouent dont j'ai un peu peur. Ils peuvent tre dangereux pour les autres. Et sur certains esprits faibles a peut virer  la bagarre.

----------


## Mingolito

Tout  fait, mais c'est pas 100% nouveau puisqu'il y avais dj le problme du risque d'accident accrus avec le fait de tlphoner au volant, ou conduire bourr, etc.
Le jeux est pas fait pour tre utilis en voiture et d'ailleurs au del d'une certaine vitesse il ne marche plus il y  un soft ban plus ou moins automatique (on ne voie plus les pokestop et on ne peux plus voir les pokemon ni les capturer).
Lgalement je suppose que jouer  Pokemon Go au volant relve de l'infraction dj existante : utiliser un tlphone au volant...

Un mur innocent viens d'en faire les frais : 




> Besanon : un automobiliste percute le mur dune maison en jouant  Pokmon Go
>  Les gens ne doivent pas oublier quon est dans le monde rel , sinsurge Lonard Fauvet, commissaire de Police  Besanon.
> 
> Hier, un jeune homme de 22 ans conduisait son vhicule tout en jouant  Pokemon Go. Aprs quelques zigzags suivis dun dpassement risqu, celui-ci finira par terminer sa course dans le muret dune maison sous le regard stupfait dune patrouille de police
> 
> Ne faisant fort heureusement, aucun bless, il rpondra tout naturellement aux forces de lordre quil  chassait du Pokemon . Une attitude extrmement dangereuse qui lui cotera, outre les rparations de son vhicule et du muret, six points sur son permis de conduire et trois contraventions de quatrime catgorie.

----------


## Michael Guilloux

*Pokmon Go : linfrastructure IT continuellement prouve, Niantic recrute un spcialiste des serveurs*
*avec des comptences Google Cloud et Java*

 la confrence internationale Comic-Con 2016 qui sest tenue du 21 au 24 juillet  San Diego aux tats-Unis, le PDG de Niantic a dvoil ses plans futurs pour le jeu  succs mondial Pokmon Go. Lentreprise envisage dajouter prochainement de nouveaux  Pokmon rares qui nont pas encore faire leur apparition  au lot de cratures dj disponibles dans la version actuelle. John Hanke, ledit PDG de la socit qui a dvelopp Pokmon Go a galement annonc que le jeu allait aussi senrichir de fonctionnalits sociales pour permettre  la communaut de joueurs de bnficier dun outil de communication maison afin de connecter les dresseurs.

En parlant de communaut de joueurs, sa prise en charge effective est le plus grand dfi que Niantic essaie de relever actuellement. Les nombreuses requtes envoyes aux serveurs de Niantic prouvent continuellement linfrastructure IT de la socit qui rencontre frquemment des problmes depuis le lancement de Pokmon Go. Avant donc de faire voluer son jeu avec de nouveaux Pokmon ou des fonctionnalits sociales, John Hanke veut commencer par rendre son infrastructure IT plus robuste pour supporter les requtes des utilsiateurs.

Pour cela, la socit a dcid de renforcer ses effectifs, et en premier lieu, avec un  Software Engineer - Server Infrastructure . Pour ce poste bas  San Francisco, la mission  assurer sera de  crer l'infrastructure serveur pour soutenir notre plateforme de ralit augmente et de golocalisation sous-jacente  des projets tels que Pokmon GO en utilisant Java et Google Cloud , explique Niantic sur sa page emplois.


Plusieurs autres postes sont galement ouverts  loccasion. Niantic recrute galement un ingnieur en Machine Learning qui pourra  tirer parti d'un ensemble de donnes constitu de centaines de millions d'actions d'utilisateurs par jour pour modliser, analyser et prdire le comportement des utilisateurs, non seulement pour crer des expriences de jeu incroyables, mais pour aider les gens  changer leur vie avec des jeux bass dans le monde rel . 

Le recrutement dun spcialiste en Machine Learning semble logique vu la quantit de donnes que les utilisateurs fournissent  la socit chaque jour, et en plus sans modration. Les donnes prcieuses que Niantic obtient des joueurs tous les jours vont donc jouer un rle central dans lvolution de Pokmon Go avec de nouvelles fonctionnalits et expriences de jeu.

Source : Niantic Labs Jobs

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous du succs de ce jeu et la quantit de donnes que les joueurs fournissent  Niantic tous les jours ?
 ::fleche::  Doit-on sattendre  des problmes lis  la vie prive ?

*Voir aussi :*

 ::fleche::  Niantic dvoile ses plans pour Pokmon Go, la socit prvoit l'arrive de nouveaux Pokmon et des fonctionnalits sociales

----------


## Kearz

> Pour cela, la socit a dcid de renforcer ses effectifs, et en premier lieu, avec un  Software Engineer - Server Infrastructure .


Un seul?  ::aie:: 
Pour une boite qui gnre des millions par jour (1.5M/jour il me semble), ils pourraient peut-tre monter une petite quipe de spcialiste.

----------


## LawNasK

> Pour une boite qui gnre des millions par jour (1.5M/jour il me semble), ils pourraient peut-tre monter une petite quipe de spcialiste.


Bah, ils doivent dj avoir une quipe, et ils veulent seulement la renforcer,  mon avis.

Edit : Ah tiens, le jeu est fait avec Unity

----------


## Zirak

> Un seul?


Et  mi-temps ! 

Faut pas dconner non plus, on va pas cramer tout le CA dans le personnel...  ::mouarf::  ::mouarf::

----------


## Mingolito

*Nord: Ivre et sans permis, elle part chasser les pokmon en voiture*

<<Ce qui devait arriver arriva. Prs de Douai, dans le Nord, une femme a eu la mauvaise ide de partir chasser les pokmon en voiture, violant plusieurs rgles de scurit et du code de la route pourtant lmentaires.

Le jeu Pokmon GO a dbarqu, dimanche, en France. Et, depuis, on ne compte dj plus les faits anecdotiques ou mme dramatiques lis  lutilisation de cette application disponible sur les smartphones. Et, mardi, les effets collatraux de la chasse aux monstres se sont fait ressentir dans une commune du Nord. En effet, vers 22h30, les secours sont intervenus pour un accident corporel de la circulation, rue Pasteur,  Lallaing.
Ivre et sans permis

Sur place, les policiers ont constat que la conductrice avait perdu le contrle de son vhicule et provoqu un accident dans lequel elle seule tait implique. Selon une source policire, la jeune femme tait alcoolise et ne possdait pas le permis de conduire. Celle-ci a expliqu avoir emprunt le vhicule dune amie pour partir  la chasse aux pokmon.

Lgrement blesse, la conductrice a t hospitalise en observation. Elle devrait tre poursuivie pour conduite sans permis sous lempire dun tat alcoolique. Lhistoire ne dit pas si elle est parvenue  attraper Pikachu. Source>>

 ::massacre::

----------


## Bousk

> Edit : Ah tiens, le jeu est fait avec Unity


Yep, et son absence des Windows Phone est d'autant plus inexplicable  :8O:

----------


## Zirak

> Et, mardi, les effets collatraux de la chasse aux monstres se sont fait ressentir dans une commune du Nord.


Ou enfin, elle tait ivre et sans permis (et sans doute consanguine vu le lieu  ::aie:: ), les pokemons ont bon dos concernant l'accident, qui aurait pu trs bien avoir lieu car elle aurait emprunt la voiture de sa copine en tant ivre et sans permis, pour aller faire je ne sais quoi, je ne sais o...  ::roll:: 

C'est juste un Darwin Award, rien  voir avec Pokemon GO. ^^

----------


## LawNasK

> Yep, et son absence des Windows Phone est d'autant plus inexplicable


Peut-tre que le jeu est fait avec OpenGL ? Le commentaire ici semble dire que c'est probablement le cas.




> Pokemon Go for example .. iOS/Android only. Probably written with OpenGL, but did they release it for Windows .. no


Je suis plutt d'accord avec lui, d'ailleurs : je ne comprend pas le choix de Microsoft  ce sujet.

----------


## Mingolito

> Ou enfin, elle tait ivre et sans permis (et sans doute consanguine vu le lieu ), les pokemons ont bon dos concernant l'accident, qui aurait pu trs bien avoir lieu car elle aurait emprunt la voiture de sa copine en tant ivre et sans permis, pour aller faire je ne sais quoi, je ne sais o... 
> 
> C'est juste un Darwin Award, rien  voir avec Pokemon GO. ^^


Je suis d'accord  ::D:

----------


## LawNasK

> vu le lieu


Comme je vais bientt habiter l-bas, je suis dans le groupe Facebook Pokemon Go Valenciennes, et j'ai dj vu passer plusieurs articles dans ce genre l  ::mouarf::

----------


## Zirak

> Comme je vais bientt habiter l-bas, je suis dans le groupe Facebook Pokemon Go Valenciennes, et j'ai dj vu passer plusieurs articles dans ce genre l


Oui dans le Nord, les Pokmons, c'est les habitants, mme pas besoin d'appli pour les voir :p

----------


## amine.hirri

> Yep, et son absence des Windows Phone est d'autant plus inexplicable


En juin 2016, Windows Phone gre 3.26% des quipements mobile au niveau mondiale (https://www.netmarketshare.com/opera...=8&qpcustomd=1)

Je ne vois donc pas pourquoi, les diteurs vont continuer  fournir leur solution pour cet OS. Mme s'il existe des moyens de convertir l'application entre environnement, le rendu final n'est pas  la hauteur surtout pour des jeux gourmand en ressources...

----------


## Jsmersch

Moi j'aimerai bien pouvoir y jouer avec mon Windows 10  ::calim2::  

Mme sans appli de messagerie, ni les nouveaux pkmn...

----------


## zakos_92

Je pense que le gars pourra constituer sa propre quipe, en gros il rflchit et les autres appliquent.
Enfin je pense....

----------


## goomazio

> Pokmon Go : linfrastructure IT continuellement prouve, Niantic recrute un *spcialiste* des serveurs
> 
> Pour cela, la socit a dcid de renforcer ses effectifs, et en premier lieu, avec un  Software Engineer - Server Infrastructure . Pour ce poste bas  San Francisco, *la mission  assurer sera de  crer l'infrastructure* serveur pour soutenir notre plateforme de ralit augmente et de golocalisation sous-jacente  des projets tels que Pokmon GO en utilisant Java et Google Cloud , explique Niantic sur sa page emplois.


Ils cherchent la perle rare qu'ils n'ont pas, pour crer l'infrastructure qu'ils n'ont pas ? Ou bien ils cherchent simplement de la *mains duvre en plus, un minimum qualifie*, pour *PARTICIPER*  la gestion de l'infrastructure dont l'avenir est dj choisit par l'quipe actuelle ?

Cette nuance ne change pas grand chose, si ce n'est que votre faon de parler de cette offre d'emploi laisse entendre que Niantic n'a actuellement aucun spcialiste digne de ce nom, comme par exemple Paul Franceus "Senior Software engineer at Niantic Labs" qui aurait prcdemment travaill entre autre pour la NSA et Google (sacr CV).

----------


## hotcryx

> Moi j'aimerai bien pouvoir y jouer avec mon Windows 10  
> 
> Mme sans appli de messagerie, ni les nouveaux pkmn...


Si tu veux un "mobile" pour jouer, je crois qu'Android et l'Iphone ont la plus large gamme de jeux

----------


## hotcryx

> Un seul? 
> Pour une boite qui gnre des millions par jour (1.5M/jour il me semble), ils pourraient peut-tre monter une petite quipe de spcialiste.


Comment ils ont lanc ce jeu (sachant que ce serait massivement jou) sans un expert dans le domaine!  :8O:

----------


## berceker united

Rien d'tonnant  cela. Bien souvent ils font les pinces et sous estime ce point l. Aprs, ils ont t peut tre mal conseill.

----------


## LawNasK

Ou alors, ils ont des experts, le plan tait nickel mais les joueurs ont fraud le lancement par rgion.

D'ailleurs, il n'y a presque plus aucun souci de serveur maintenant.

----------


## GEP007

*Pokmon Go : l'infrastructure IT continuellement prouve !!!*

*On sait facilement combien cote la mise en oeuvre d'une application gratuite mais on sait plus difficilement combien elle ramne...* 
 ::scarymov::

----------


## Coriolan

*Pokmon Go : une application universelle est disponible sur Windows 10 Mobile*
*Mais pas en version officielle*

Pokmon Go est devenu un vritable phnomne mondial. Le jeu de ralit augmente cr conjointement par The Pokmon Company, Nintendo et Niantic a t tlcharg plus de fois que Twitter ou Tinder. Depuis son lancement, le jeu est disponible sur Android et iOS seulement. En effet, Niantic a dlaiss les utilisateurs de Windows et Windows 10 Mobile qui espraient voir une version du jeu destine pour la plateforme de Microsoft. Malgr une ptition qui a rcolt plus de 100 000 signatures, Niantic na toujours pas fourni dinformations concernant une disponibilit prochaine du jeu sur Windows 10 Mobile.

Heureusement pour les adeptes de lOS mobile de Microsoft, ce bmol semble avoir t pris en main par un dveloppeur. ST-Apps a russi  porter le jeu en tant quapplication universelle. Lapplication appele_ PoGo-UWP_ agit comme un client de lapplication Android et permet aux utilisateurs de Windows de se connecter dans le mme univers au mme titre que les joueurs des autres plateformes. Pour le moment, lapplication est open source et rside dans Github en version bta, ce qui veut dire quelle peut tre instable quelques fois et elle manque encore des fonctionnalits (pas de ralit augmente et de modles 3D). Nanmoins, les utilisateurs de Windows peuvent une fois encore tabler sur un port dapplication pour combler le dsintrt des dveloppeurs pour leur plateforme. 


Pokmon Go sur Windows 10 Mobile
*Installer Pokmon Go sur Windows 10 Mobile* 

Le jeu est destin  Windows 10 Mobile seulement, du coup, il ne sera pas possible de linstaller sur des appareils tournant sous Windows Phone. Pour l'installer, il suffit de suivre les tapes suivantes :
1. Il faudra crer un compte au Club des Dresseurs Pokmon. Pour cela, il faudra senregistrer sur un terminal iOS ou Android avant dinstaller le jeu sur Windows 10 Mobile. Vous pouvez toujours muler Android sur PC avec Bluestacks.  
2. Connectez-vous sur votre compte de dresseur Pokmon sur iOS ou Android afin de modifier les rglages puis dconnectez-vous. 
3. Tlchargez les fichiers suivants : fichier 1 (appx), fichier 2 (certificat) et fichier 3. 
4. Changez vos rglages de stockage de la carte mmoire  la mmoire interne du tlphone
5. Activez le mode Device Portal dans les rglages (Rglages > Mise  jour et scurit > Mode dveloppeur). 
6. Installez le fichier 1 et ajoutez les fichiers 2 et 3
7. Lancez l'application et connectez-vous  votre compte

 ::fleche::  Ce code [application] n'est en aucun cas affili , autoris, maintenu, sponsoris ou approuv par Niantic, The Pokmon Company, Nintendo ou une de ses filiales. Il s'agit d'une API indpendante et non officielle destine  un but ducatif seulement. Toute utilisation est  votre propre risque.

Source : Github 

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Qu'en pensez-vous ?

*Voir aussi :*

 ::fleche::  Niantic dvoile ses plans pour Pokmon Go, la socit prvoit l'arrive de nouveaux Pokmon et des fonctionnalits sociales
 ::fleche::  Pokmon Go : l'infrastructure IT continuellement prouve, Niantic recrute un spcialiste des serveurs avec des comptences Google Cloud et Java

----------


## CeluiQuiCode

Perso, avec mon Lumia 625, j'ai ni la RAM, ni le forfait 4G pour pouvoir y jouer, version officielle ou pas  ::(:

----------


## SushiGreGs

En mme temps si tu prend un tlphone windows faut pas t'attendre  avoir des applications de qualits  part celles de Microsoft

----------


## seikida

Je ne pense pas que Pokemon Go soit "disponible", c'est plus un mec qui a recupere l'API de Pokemon Go pour pouvoir bidouiller un truc.
Et comme ce n'est pas officiel, rien n'empeche Niantic de stopper le truc.

Niantic s'en fou clairement de Windows Phone (ils ne sont pas stupid et savent qu'il n'y aura pas de retour d'investissement si ils perdent leur temps a developper sur Windows Phone.
Les utilisateurs de Windows Phone ne sont pas des consommateurs contrairement aux utilisateurs de iOS).

Si cette version donne un peu de reve et d'espoire au utilisateur de Windows Phone : pourquoi pas.
Mtn si tu achetes un Windows Phone il ne faut pas venir pleurer si des applications ne sont pas porter sur cette plateforme.

C'est comme si tu emmenages dans un appartement en sachant que les animaux y sont interdits et qu'ensuite tu te plains car les voisins de l'immeuble d'en face eux peuvent avoir des animaux de compagnie.

----------


## Michael Guilloux

*Pokmon Go : les joueurs sinvitent dans des proprits prives  la recherche de Pokmon*
*un recours collectif en justice intent contre les crateurs du jeu*

 Gotta Catch Em All , ctait la devise utilise pour les sries de Pokmon. Mais pour les joueurs de Pokmon Go, cest comme le feu vert pour aller capturer tous les Pokmon, quel que soit lendroit o ils se cachent ; ce que des millions nont pas manqu de faire.

Depuis le lancement du jeu, des millions de personnes avec les yeux fixs sur leurs smartphones ont parcouru les rues et de nombreux sites de leurs villes  la recherche de Pokmon. Peu importe lendroit o les cratures taient censes se trouver, il fallait sy rendre pour les capturer. Cela a donc entrain certaines drives ds le dbut. 

Les premiers jours suivant le lancement du jeu, un commissariat de police en Australie a t envahi par des joueurs qui sy sont introduits en esprant trouver des Pokmon comme le jeu le leur indiquait. Le commissariat de police avait en effet t rpertori comme un PokStop dans lapplication. Si a peut avoir lair drle, dans certaines situations, ce nest pas du tout le cas. Aux tats-Unis par exemple, dans ltat de la Gorgie, une joueuse se serait retrouve enferme dans un cimetire de nuit. Aprs y tre entre pour capturer tous les Pokmon, cette dernire naurait pas vu le temps passer pour remarquer la fermeture du site. La chasse termine, elle se retrouve alors devant un portail ferm alors quelle ressortait du cimetire. Inutile de dire  quel point elle a paniqu, mais ce ne sont pas les seules limites franchies par les chasseurs de Pokmon. 

De nombreux individus ont vu leurs proprits tre envahies par des joueurs dtermins  attraper les Pokmon qui sy trouvent, sans se soucier de leur vie prive. Jeffrey Marder, un habitant de ltat du New Jersey, a port donc plainte contre Niantic, Nintendo et The Pokmon Company aprs avoir vu les alentours de sa maison envahis par des joueurs de Pokmon Go. Il affirme quau moins cinq personnes sont mme venues frapper  sa porte pour demander laccs  sa cour arrire afin dattraper des Pokmon que Niantic y aurait placs, sans son autorisation. La plainte a t dpose au nom de toutes les personnes aux tats-Unis qui comme lui ont vu des personnes sinviter dans leurs proprits pour capturer tous les Pokmon.

 Dans les semaines qui ont suivi la sortie de Pokmon Go, nous nous sommes rendu compte que Niantic avait dsign des proprits comme PokStops et arnes Pokmon sans demander la permission des propritaires et avec un mpris flagrant des consquences prvisibles , explique monsieur Jeffrey Marder, en commenant  relater les msaventures dun particulier assig par les joueurs de Pokmon Go.  Peu de temps aprs la sortie du jeu, une personne dont la maison  Massachusetts a t dsigne par Niantic comme une arne Pokmon a rapport avoir reu plus de 15 visiteurs non invits dans l'espace de quelques heures seulement, et beaucoup plus de visiteurs au cours des jours suivants .

Jeffrey Marder estime que  le placement intentionnel non autoris de PokStops et arnes Pokmon  sur ou prs de sa proprit et celles des autres personnes concernes par ce recours collectif en justice  constitue une invasion continue  ; laquelle invasion les empche de jouir pleinement de leurs proprits. Au nom des personnes victimes de cette invasion, il accuse donc Niantic, Nintendo et The Pokmon Company dtre responsables des nuisances cres par les joueurs de Pokmon Go.

Source : Recours collectif contre Niantic, Nintendo et The Pokmon Company

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Quen pensez-vous ?

----------


## seikida

La question est de savoir si les coordonnees sur Google Maps sont des proprietes privee car sauf erreur les Pokemons ne sont pas reel (= physiquement parlant, il n'y a rien sur ces proprietes) donc il faut plus porter pleinte contre les joueurs qui sont assez stupide pour se rendre sur des proprietes privees juste pour pouvoir y attraper des Pokemons.
Un truc simple : Nuit en prison + Amende

Niantic, Nintendo et The Pokmon Company n'ont rien avoir la dedans : ils n'obligent pas les gens a faire n'importe quoi.
Si un Pokemon se trouve dans un volcan et qu'un joueur s'y rend pour pouvoir l'attraper ... je suis desole la responsabilite en revient aux joueurs.
Si un Pokemon se trouve dans la cache d'un lion (dans un zoo) et qu'un joueur s'y rend pour pouvoir l'attraper ... je suis desole la responsabilite en revient aux joueurs.

Faut que les gens assument un peu plus leur conneries!

Niantic ne va pas s'amuser a checker toutes les coordonnees sur terre non plus : "Ah la c'est un gouffre donc on ne doit pas y mettre de pokemons, la c'est une voie ferre on ne doit pas y mettre de pokemons, la c'est une prise electrique on ne doit pas y mettre de pokemons, etc.."

----------


## Zefling

Ils ne veulent pas porter plainte contre la connerie humaine ? Je suis dsol, mais si ces gens rentrent sur une proprit prive sur laquelle ils ne sont pas autoriss, c'est eux le problme, pas le jeu. C'est un peu facile de dire c'est l'app qui m'a dit denfreindre la loi.  C'est un peu comme si je voulais faire un bouquet de fleurs (pour moi chopper des Pokmons c'est un peu pareil), il y a en plein chez mon voisin, donc si je veux faire mon bouquet j'ai qu' aller prendre chez mon voisin.

----------


## Invit

Tout  fait d'accord avec seikida.

Et puis, sa plainte va pas aller loin, Niantic n'a pas plac intentionnellement un Pokstop chez lui. Avant d'tre un Pokstop, c'tait un portail dans Ingress, propos par un joueur d'Ingress et qui a t valid par Niantic.
Vu le nombre de lieux qui ont t proposs dans Ingress (option qui a t bloque tellement il y avait de propositions), a ne m'tonne pas que des lieux privs se retrouvent dans Pokmon Go.
Sous Ingress, a gnait personne, mais maintenant, a gne.
Ca me fait penser au "piratage" de films/musiques : a a toujours exist mais quand a concerne des milliers/millions de personnes, on commence  se poser la question.

Pour moi, c'est le joueur qui prend la responsabilit de pntrer dans un lieu priv. Pokmon ou pas, n'importe qui peut pntrer quelque part s'il le dcide.
D'ailleurs, si a se trouve, c'est crit que c'est la responsabilit du joueur dans les conditions d'utilisation  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Invit

> Ils ne veulent pas porter plainte contre la connerie humaine ?


Hh justement, y'a pas de solution dans l'tat actuel des choses. On a beau dire aux gens qu'ils sont cons, ils continueront d'tre cons.
Il me semble que Google a les donnes indiquant si les proprits sont prives ou pas (a leur sert pour street view). Ils pourraient peut-tre les utiliser.

----------


## andry.aime

> Hh justement, y'a pas de solution dans l'tat actuel des choses. On a beau dire aux gens qu'ils sont cons, ils continueront d'tre cons.


Il suffit de crer les PokStop dans les dserts ou pays en guerre.

----------


## Invit

> Il suffit de crer les PokStop dans les dserts ou pays en guerre.


Et encore ! D'aprs l'article ils en ont mis un dans un commissariat, les gens s'y sont rus quand mme  ::ptdr::

----------


## hotcryx

Excellente la news  ::aie:: 

Pourquoi ne vont-ils pas chasser les Pokemon dans la zone 51?!  ::mouarf::

----------


## SteelWiWi

Les plus  blmer dans tous a restent les joueurs qui pntrent dans les proprits privs.
Ils ont compltement perdu la raison et devraient savoir que mme si les Pokemon sont indiqus dans des endroit privs, et bien ils doivent s'arrter...
c'est hyper logique !!!  N'importe quel personne sens et raisonnable ne ferait pas une chose pareil.
Ceux qui ont fait a ont l'esprit trs faible, c'est tout.

----------


## TheLastShot

Alors je suis d'accord avec ce qui a t dit prcdemment, c'est stupide de porter plainte contre Niantic qui n'y est "pour rien", a m'tonnerait fortement  qu'ils aient plac des spawn de pokmon un par un, a priori c'est plutt de l'alatoire (avec peut-tre des zones de spawn).
Dans ce cas, pourquoi il ne porte pas plainte contre ceux qui s'introduisent dans sa proprit ? Je sais pas... D'un ct vous avez des dizaines de joueurs qui ont le temps de chasser des pokmon en pleine journe... Et de l'autre une boite qui fait des millions de dollars *par jour*... Vraiment je me demande ce qui a motiv cette plainte....

----------


## Invit

> Les plus  blmer dans tous a restent les joueurs qui pntrent dans les proprits privs.
> Ils ont compltement perdu la raison et devraient savoir que mme si les Pokemon sont indiqus dans des endroit privs, et bien ils doivent s'arrter...
> c'est hyper logique !!!  N'importe quel personne sens et raisonnable ne ferait pas une chose pareil.
> Ceux qui ont fait a ont l'esprit trs faible, c'est tout.


Le problme, c'est que les gens ont beaucoup trop confiance en l'industrie du divertissement aujourd'hui (voir Le jeu de la mort, qui reprend l'exprience de Milgram).
On est tous d'accord, les joueurs sont responsables. Mais au-del de a, a peut provoquer des accidents graves, surtout dans les zones o les gens ont la gachette facile. 
Sauf erreur de ma part, en France, la loi est assez floue sur l'introduction dans une proprit prive (je crois qu'elle n'est pas interdite en tant que telle, sauf s'il y a dgradation, menaces, etc.).
Donc difficile de rsoudre le problme,  moins de ne pas faire apparaitre les pokmon dans les proprits prives, mme si je suis d'accord que Niantic n'y est pour rien.

----------


## seikida

"... Vraiment je me demande ce qui a motiv cette plainte...."
==> Quelle question ? L'argent bien sur!
Une societe qui se fait de l'argent va toujours attirer des vautours.

----------


## TheLastShot

> "... Vraiment je me demande ce qui a motiv cette plainte...."
> ==> Quelle question ? L'argent bien sur!
> Une societe qui se fait de l'argent va toujours attirer des vautours.



Merci de mettre en vidence toute l'ironie de mon propos pour ceux qui ne comprennent pas le second degr

----------


## Kearz

> Aux tats-Unis par exemple, dans ltat de la Gorgie, une joueuse se serait retrouve enferme dans un cimetire de nuit. Aprs y tre entre pour capturer tous les Pokmon, cette dernire naurait pas vu le temps passer pour remarquer la fermeture du site. La chasse termine, elle se retrouve alors devant un portail ferm alors quelle ressortait du cimetire. Inutile de dire  quel point elle a paniqu, mais ce ne sont pas les seules limites franchies par les chasseurs de Pokmon.


Un cimetire, n'est pas un lieu prive, je vois pas le problme de rentrer dans un cimetire (resp. parking, mtro, parc, ...) pour chopper des pokemons.
Aprs si elle a pas check l'heure, c'est une erreur de sa part mais y a pas mort d'homme. Et si elle paniqu, elle doit tre un peu cruche sur les bords, c'est dans les films que les morts ressortent la nuit.  ::aie:: 

Aprs pour les proprits privs, a fait sens de pas y aller non? 
Enfin, je sais pas, si je suis en train de cueillir des fleurs dans la nature _(ouais, hippie style )_ et je vois une fleur dans un jardin...Est-ce que j'ai le droit d'aller les prendre dans le jardin? A priori non et c'est la mme logique pour pokemon.

----------


## Grogro

Cela montre surtout que Niantic n'a pas fait de qualification avant de livrer son produit !

Je sais bien que c'est un _free to play_ destin  tre beta-test grandeur nature, mais il y a quand mme des limites. 

Ils n'ont jamais test leur algo de gnration de pokmons ? Ils n'ont jamais pens qu'un smogo pourrait poper dans un mmorial pour la shoah ? Que faire poper des pokmons dans une proprit prive c'est pas la meilleure des ides ? Qu'il y a des endroits o ne pas forcment coller un pokstop ? Qu'il serait raisonnable de dsactiver l'appli au del d'une certaine vitesse de dplacement ? Qu'implmenter un mode veille serait une bonne ide ? Ou de faire poper des bestioles ailleurs que dans les centre-ville des mtropoles ?

Tout a gnre des polmiques inutiles et nuit  leur image de marque. Certes la clientle cible (nous, les "millenials", bercs  pokmon depuis la premire gnration) n'en a cure.

----------


## Neckara

J'ai entendu plusieurs d'entre vous se demander pourquoi ils ne portaient pas plainte directement contre les joueurs.

La rponse est en ralit assez simple, cela ne servirait pas  grand chose :
les joueurs viennent et partent, difficile de les retrouver ensuite ;le procs va prendre du temps, rien ne changera d'ici l ;la dcision de justice se rsumera trs certainement  un rappel  la loi ;mme en punissant des joueurs, cela n'empchera pas  une autre vague de joueurs de les remplacer. 

Le fait de mettre des pokmon ou des pokstop peut tre considr (ce sera  un juge de trancher) comme une incitation  violer une proprit prive. Et ce n'est pas parce que la gnration est alatoire que cela les dcharge de toute responsabilit.
Au del de l'aspect financier des dommages et intrt, qui est tout lgitime (j'image des dchets jets (?), intimit viole, nuisance sonore, etc.), cela va aussi les forcer  prendre en considration ce problme, bien avant une quelconque dcision de justice. Par crainte que d'autres suivent l'exemple, pour prouver qu'ils sont de bonne foi lors du procs, mais aussi pour une question d'image.

----------


## TiranusKBX

plus le temps passe plus il y a d'individus se faisant lobotomiss avec leur "smartphone" au point d'en prendre le sens commun et les rgles de civilit

----------


## TheLastShot

> Cela montre surtout que Niantic n'a pas fait de qualification avant de livrer son produit !
> 
> Je sais bien que c'est un _free to play_ destin  tre beta-test grandeur nature, mais il y a quand mme des limites. 
> 
> Ils n'ont jamais test leur algo de gnration de pokmons ? Ils n'ont jamais pens qu'un smogo pourrait poper dans un mmorial pour la shoah ? Que faire poper des pokmons dans une proprit prive c'est pas la meilleure des ides ? Qu'il y a des endroits o ne pas forcment coller un pokstop ? Qu'il serait raisonnable de dsactiver l'appli au del d'une certaine vitesse de dplacement ? Qu'implmenter un mode veille serait une bonne ide ? Ou de faire poper des bestioles ailleurs que dans les centre-ville des mtropoles ?
> 
> Tout a gnre des polmiques inutiles et nuit  leur image de marque. Certes la clientle cible (nous, les "millenials", bercs  pokmon depuis la premire gnration) n'en a cure.


Pour le smogo je pense qu'en effet ils n'y ont pas pens et que c'est normal... Je me vois pas passer en revu les 150 pokemon et voire dans quelles situations il y aura des gens prt  gueuler ( tort ou  raison).
Pour les proprit priv, tu m'expliquera comment tu peux, sur une plante entire, exclure toutes les proprit privs, surtout tant donn que la prcision du gps n'est pas vraiment au mm prt.
Dsactiver l'appli si la vitesse est trop grande il me semble que c'est prvu (notamment pour viter la "triche" en te dplaant en voiture ou  vlo).
Le mode veille chez moi a s'appelle quitter l'application... C'est pas comme si tu allais perdre toutes tes donnes...

----------


## Jipt

*@Neckara*

Tiens, regarde ce que je te disais dans l'autre fil, quand je parlais de la publication  la face du monde :



> plus le temps passe plus il y a d'individus se faisant lobotomiss avec leur "smartphone" au point d'en prendre le sens commun et les rgles de civilit


Ce post est dispo dans le monde entier, mais qui,  part les Franais de France levs au franais bien d'chez nous va comprendre la fin de la phrase, _au point d'en prendre le sens commun et les rgles de civilit_ ?, puisque le bon verbe c'est "_perdre_", _au point d'en perdre le ..._
Mmmmh ?
Alors ceux qui savent extrapolent, supposent, devinent, et se font une vrit probable, mais les autres ? Ils ne comprennent rien, et on gaspille de l'espace disque et de l'nergie pour les faire tourner pour rien.
Et comme tout est dans tout et que tout se tient ici bas, c'est _in fine_ la banquise qui fait la gueule et les ours polaires qui nous maudissent -- et ils ont raison.

PS : je ne relve pas l'accord foireux sur _lobotomiss_, a me gonfle  la longue...

----------


## TiranusKBX

> [B]PS : je ne relve pas l'accord foireux sur _lobotomiss_, a me gonfle  la longue...


 dsol de ne prendre 5 minutes par phrases pour les vrifier en dehors des document officiels, documentations et CV

----------


## andry.aime

> Ce post est dispo dans le monde entier, mais qui,  part les Franais de France levs au franais bien d'chez nous va comprendre la fin de la phrase, _au point d'en prendre le sens commun et les rgles de civilit_ ?, puisque le bon verbe c'est "_perdre_", _au point d'en perdre le ..._
> Mmmmh ?
> Alors ceux qui savent extrapolent, supposent, devinent, et se font une vrit probable, mais les autres ? Ils ne comprennent rien, et on gaspille de l'espace disque et de l'nergie pour les faire tourner pour rien.


Je ne suis pas un Franais, ni lev au franais, mais ds que j'ai lu sa phrase, j'ai tout de suite pens qu'il voulait dire "*perdre*". Je crois que les Franais appellent a *"le sarcasme"*.

----------


## Jipt

> Je ne suis pas un Franais, ni lev au franais, mais ds que j'ai lu sa phrase, j'ai tout de suite pens qu'il voulait dire "*perdre*".


Ah, tu es l'exception qui confirme la rgle,  :;): 

_j'ai tout de suite pens_ : et c'est bien a que je reproche/que je regrette ! Que a soit au lecteur de deviner, de supposer, d'imaginer ce que l'auteur a voulu dire ! Avec tous les risques d'erreur que a comporte... Mais bon sang, le lecteur n'est pas dans la tte de l'auteur pour savoir exactement ce qu'il a voulu dire, c'est  lui, l'auteur, de faire en sorte d'tre le plus clair et limpide possible, qu'il n'y ait aucune ambigut quant  la signification de sa prose.
Je trouve a compltement insens d'tre oblig de deviner, d'autant plus qu'on peut en arriver au paradoxe suprme o l'on va lire une phrase parfaitement correcte en se demandant o est l'erreur et qu'est-ce qu'il faut y changer pour y trouver un autre sens. Loufoque !

Mais sans aller jusque l, un truc que je reprochais souvent  deuche par exemple, c'est la construction "_on n'a le droit de..._" : oui,  l'oreille a passe, mais il ne faut pas crire  l'oreille, parce que dans ce cas prcis, il y a deux lectures, valables toutes les deux et qui passent le test de l'oreille :
- on a le droit de...
- on n'a pas le droit de...
Un coup il y a des lettres en moins, un coup il y en a en trop, _in fine_ je ne sais absolument pas o est la vrit parce que je ne sais pas dans quel sens corriger : ajouter des lettres ? En enlever ?
Tu noteras qu'on retrouve la mme construction foireuse dans 


> dsol de ne prendre 5 minutes [...]


 Au choix :
- dsol de prendre 5 minutes
- dsol de ne prendre que 5 minutes
- dsol de ne pas prendre 5 minutes
?
Entre les trois mon cur balance... Tu crois qu'il s'est relu ?
Et pour les 5 minutes non prises, comme je dis toujours  mon fils, _il vaut mieux perdre 5 minutes avant que 30 minutes aprs_, genre vrifie tes pneus avant un long trajet, a ne te prendra que 5 minutes, alors que partir avec des trucs sous-gonfls c'est un coup  s'arrter au bord de la route avec tous les risques que a comporte, plus le cric  sortir, la roue  changer, le cric  ranger (souvent toute une histoire) et trouver un garagiste pour avoir vite une roue de secours de nouveau oprationnelle. Tu vois l'ide ?





> Je crois que les Franais appellent a *"le sarcasme"*.


Non, le sarcasme c'est autre chose, ici cette erreur est involontaire.

----------


## LawNasK

> Cela montre surtout que Niantic n'a pas fait de qualification avant de livrer son produit !
> 
> Je sais bien que c'est un _free to play_ destin  tre beta-test grandeur nature, mais il y a quand mme des limites. 
> 
> Ils n'ont jamais test leur algo de gnration de pokmons ? Ils n'ont jamais pens qu'un smogo pourrait poper dans un mmorial pour la shoah ? Que faire poper des pokmons dans une proprit prive c'est pas la meilleure des ides ? Qu'il y a des endroits o ne pas forcment coller un pokstop ? Qu'il serait raisonnable de dsactiver l'appli au del d'une certaine vitesse de dplacement ? Qu'implmenter un mode veille serait une bonne ide ? Ou de faire poper des bestioles ailleurs que dans les centre-ville des mtropoles ?
> 
> Tout a gnre des polmiques inutiles et nuit  leur image de marque. Certes la clientle cible (nous, les "millenials", bercs  pokmon depuis la premire gnration) n'en a cure.


Tout d'abord :
- Ils ont bien videment test leurs algos de gnration de Pokmons. Qu'est Smogo puisse apparaitre dans un mmorial de la Shoah, on s'en fou en fait.
- Les Pokstop sont, comme dit plus haut, des restes d'Ingress. C'est des joueurs qui les ont choisis.

Essaye de jouer au jeu, tu verras que :
- On peut attraper un Pokmon d'assez loin de sa position, et il n'est pas ncessaire d'enfreindre les proprits prives pour attraper les Pokmons.
- Il y a dj une limitation de vitesse pour le jeu (18km/h)
- Il y a dj un mode veille (mode conomie d'nergie dans les options)
- Quand on lance le jeu, on systmatiquement un des messages suivant qui s'affiche :
Sois toujours attentif et regarde autour de toi.Ne joue pas  Pokmon GO en conduisant.vite les endroits dangereux quand tu joues  Pokmon GO.Merci de respecter la proprit d'autrui en jouant  Pokmon GO.

----------


## Kearz

> Ils n'ont jamais test leur algo de gnration de pokmons ? Ils n'ont jamais pens qu'un smogo pourrait poper dans un mmorial pour la shoah ? Que faire poper des pokmons dans une proprit prive c'est pas la meilleure des ides ? Qu'il y a des endroits o ne pas forcment coller un pokstop ? Qu'il serait raisonnable de dsactiver l'appli au del d'une certaine vitesse de dplacement ? Qu'implmenter un mode veille serait une bonne ide ? Ou de faire poper des bestioles ailleurs que dans les centre-ville des mtropoles ?


Qui aurait pu penser au Smogo et la Shoah? T'imagine le nombre de cas comme a? 
- Fantominus dans les cimetire? (il y en a qui vont rler pour le respect des morts)
- Voltorbe dans les pays bombard? 
- ...

Ils sont sens en intgrer plus de 700  la fin donc bon, je les connais pas tous et donc pas tous les cas mais voil.  ::roll::  _(par exemple, je connais pas du tout l'histoire des pays asiatique/africain et ils ont peut-tre plein d'exemple  la smogo/shoah)_

Les pokestop sont senss tre mis sur: monument, lieu public, etc. Si tu achte une maison avec une gargouille du 16me sicle, tu peux pas te plaindre qu'on s'arrte devant chez toi.
Donc les PokeStop sont des points public ou priv mais toujours accessible ou visible depuis le domaine public. 
Pour le pop des pokemons en lieu priv, il faut savoir qu'il y a une zone autour des pokemons donc sauf si tu as un jardin de 1000m, a priori, si je passe devant chez toi, le pokemon va pop sur mon cran. Donc possibilit de l'attraper sans rentrer chez toi. D'ailleurs le pop est semi-alatoire, il y a une priorit aux nombre de pokemons dans les parcs, soit un lieu public (et avec peu de danger). _-Si tu as un jardin de 1000m, c'est que tu vis a la campagne, donc moins de joueur et moins de pop de pokemon donc moins de risque._

Pour les application en fonction de la vitesse, a n'a pas de sens. Il est *interdit* d'utiliser le portable au volant. C'est pas aux applications de te forcer  appliquer la loi. (parce qu'au final, tu peux jouer quand tu es dans le bus et pourtant tu vas "vite". A la limite un systme  la waze qui dit _"Est-ce que tu es conducteur?"_)
Est-ce que ton portable bloque les SMS quand tu roule? Non et tous les jours il y a des morts  cause de a.

----------


## Michael Guilloux

*Dj la fin de laventure Pokmon Go sur les tlphones Windows ?*
*Niantic verrouille ses serveurs  lapplication non officielle*

Depuis le lancement de Pokmon Go, les utilisateurs de smartphones Windows ont t oublis par Niantic. Jusquici, le dveloppeur du jeu pour Android et iOS na exprim aucune intention de faire participer les utilisateurs de Windows Phone/Windows 10 Mobile  laventure Pokmon Go. Ces derniers ont donc dcid de se faire entendre en lanant une ptition pour essayer de convaincre Niantic de porter le jeu sur les tlphones Windows. Niantic na toujours pas boug le petit doigt mme avec une ptition qui a permis de recueillir plus de 100 000 signatures et qui continue daccueillir de nouveaux soutiens. Lobjectif tant datteindre 150 000 signatures.

Pouss  bout, un dveloppeur a pris linitiative unilatrale de dvelopper une version non officielle de Pokmon Go. Il la ensuite publie sur GitHub pour acclrer son dveloppement et bnficier des contributions dautres dveloppeurs favorables  sa cause. Baptise PoGo, il sagit dune application universelle (Universal Windows Platform), mais avec une exprience limite par rapport  la version dveloppe par Niantic pour Android et iOS. PoGo est encore instable et manque de certaines fonctionnalits (pas de ralit augmente et pas non plus de modles 3D par exemple). 

Le problme, cest que le projet dpend des infrastructures de Niantic, alors que lapplication nest en aucun cas affilie encore moins autorise, maintenue, sponsorise ou approuve par Niantic, The Pokmon Company, Nintendo ou une de ses filiales. En dautres termes, toute utilisation de cette application non officielle se fera aux risques et prils des utilisateurs et rien ne garantit la survie de ce projet. Niantic peut en effet  nimporte quel moment bloquer cette application et cest ce qui semble avoir t fait.

Lapplication non officielle ne marche pas actuellement, et daprs les dveloppeurs du projet, cela serait d  une mise  jour de Niantic. _ H les gars, comme vous le savez dj, l'application PoGo ne fonctionne pas. La raison est que Niantic a mis  jour son serveur. La mise  jour a ruin l'API, les requtes sont maintenant cryptographiquement signes _, explique le dveloppeur de PoGo sur la page GitHub du projet. Et dajouter : _ les crateurs de lAPI examinent le problme _, mais _ ce nest pas sr quils puissent le corriger _. Quen est-il donc de lavenir du projet maintenant ?

 ce stade, il semble que ce soit la fin prmature de laventure Pokmon Go sur Windows 10 Mobile. Le dveloppeur de PoGo est en effet plutt pessimiste en ce qui concerne lavenir de lapplication. Il ne pense pas que les crateurs de l'API seront en mesure de corriger le problme, _ et sils arrivent  la faire fonctionner _, dit-il, _ Niantic va probablement renforcer le chiffrement _, a-t-il expliqu.

Source : GitHub

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Quen pensez-vous ?

----------


## MarieKisSlaJoue

Pas que sur windows phone, moi depuis leur mise  jours mon appareil android serai soudainement devenu non compatible avec le jeu alors qu'il marchais trs bien avant.
J'ai limpression que niveau relation publique Niantic sont pas au top.

----------


## Haseo86

En mme temps Niantic c'est le niveau zro de la communication,  tous les niveaux.
Aussi Niantic c'est Apple et Google, qui ira s'tonner de l'absence d'une version Windows Phone ? ...
En plus ils ont dj du mal  fournir niveau serveurs, alors s'ils doivent en plus soutenir des requtes qui viennent de clients / sites sur lesquelles ils n'ont aucune maitrise, a devient trs compliqu.

Bref, pas grand chose d'tonnant dans cette histoire, quelque part malheureusement.

----------


## Invit

Niantic, c'est google  la base ok, mais pourquoi Apple ? Sur le wiki, je ne trouve pas de trace d'Apple.

----------


## canssens

Savez vous en quoi cela consiste une API cryptographiquement signe?

J'imagine que s'il mette un certif dans les applis Android/iOs, on peut le rcuprer...
Si c'est une API qui founit le certif, on peut du coup aussi l'utiliser...
Des ides?

----------


## dfiad77pro

> Savez vous en quoi cela consiste une API cryptographiquement signe?
> 
> J'imagine que s'il mette un certif dans les applis Android/iOs, on peut le rcuprer...
> Si c'est une API qui founit le certif, on peut du coup aussi l'utiliser...
> Des ides?


A mon avis si cela avait t aussi simple, le systme aurait t contourn trs trs rapidement  ::roll:: 

Perso je n'y joue pas mais j'ai trouv le projet GIT assez intressant point de vu communautaire.

Edit : J'ai rien dis, c'est bon c'est surmont  ::mrgreen::

----------


## PierroVsf

Je comprends parfaitement que Niantic ne developpe pas pour l'instant un support windows phone, Niantic a beaucoup d'autre problemes a regler cote infrastructure par exemple. Les windows phone ne represente qu'une tres faible part de marche et le coup de developpement du support n'en vaut pas la chandelle. Et puis je pense que ca arrange Niantic, cela allege un peut les infrastructures en diminuant le nombre de joueurs.

Je ne sait pas si les windows phone survivront tres longtemps. La part de marche des windows phone est deja en baisse.

----------


## dfiad77pro

> Je comprends parfaitement que Niantic ne developpe pas pour l'instant un support windows phone, Niantic a beaucoup d'autre problemes a regler cote infrastructure par exemple. Les windows phone ne represente qu'une tres faible part de marche et le coup de developpement du support n'en vaut pas la chandelle. Et puis je pense que ca arrange Niantic, cela allege un peut les infrastructures en diminuant le nombre de joueurs.
> 
> Je ne sait pas si les windows phone survivront tres longtemps. La part de marche des windows phone est deja en baisse.


D'o l'utilit de UWP (Universal Windows Plateform). C'tait le seul moyen de ne pas totalement tuer Windows mobile.

D'ailleurs de plus en plus d'diteurs sortent des applications pour Windows 10, ce qui n'tait pas le cas avec le 8 qui tait boud.

Cela dit il est vrai que mme avec UWP , a prend du temps de concevoir une belle application sur toutes les plateformes, donc on peut bouder Windows mobile avec UWP ...

----------


## Vivien46

> Niantic, c'est google  la base ok, mais pourquoi Apple ? Sur le wiki, je ne trouve pas de trace d'Apple.


Effectivement Niantic appartient en partie  Google (et  Pokemon Company), mais pas  Apple.
Cependant Apple ponctionne 30% de toutes les transactions payantes ralises sur les applications de son store. Et comme statistiquement les possesseurs d'iPhone dpensent plus d'argent dans les applications, on en arrive  un mois de juillet record pour Apple avec la plus grosse rentabilit jamais ralise depuis la cration de l'Apple Store.

----------


## imikado

Windows Phone est vraiment le "Linux du mobile", les utilisateurs rclament l'arrive de certains programmes malgr leur faible part de march.

Mais malgr une faible part, nous avons tout de mme de grans diteurs comme Mozilla, Adobe et Google pour nous proposer leurs produits sur notre plateforme.
Mais ici, comme pour Pokemon : Microsoft ne propose toujours pas Office sur GNU/Linux ?

Pour WPU,  quoi bon dvelopper une application prvu pour des smartphones sur WPU ? la cible reste des smartphones:  quoi bon dvelopper cette application pour PC ou mme surface ??
Autant pour un clash of clans, candy crush and co : ok , mais l la golocalisation et donc la mobilit du terminal est primordiale

----------


## dfiad77pro

> Windows Phone est vraiment le "Linux du mobile", les utilisateurs rclament l'arrive de certains programmes malgr leur faible part de march.
> 
> Mais malgr une faible part, nous avons tout de mme de grans diteurs comme Mozilla, Adobe et Google pour nous proposer leurs produits sur notre plateforme.
> Mais ici, comme pour Pokemon : Microsoft ne propose toujours pas Office sur GNU/Linux ?
> 
> Pour WPU,  quoi bon dvelopper une application prvu pour des smartphones sur WPU ? la cible reste des smartphones:  quoi bon dvelopper cette application pour PC ou mme surface ??
> Autant pour un clash of clans, candy crush and co : ok , mais l la golocalisation et donc la mobilit du terminal est primordiale


Ben pas mal d'application peuvent tre candidate pour PC et mobile (les rseaux sociaux, les appli de rencontres, etc).

Pour moi la grande erreur de Microsoft est de ne pas avoir port WPF ( et aussi UWP) sous Linux. La tache est ardue, mais c'est quand mme vraiment sympas de dvelopper avec UWP.

UWP n'est pas forcment rserv au applications lookes metro. Je suis entrain de faire un POC qui ressemble  une vrai application client lourds ( un lecteur de tablature, avec un ruban style office)

----------


## Stphane le calme

*Quand Pokmon Go devient galement un argument de ventes immobilires,*
*plusieurs agences immobilires mettent en avant ce critre  * 

Pokemon Go, le jeu de ralit augmente qui a su dchaner les passions, continue dintresser dautres sphres que celles des simples joueurs. Si des criminels staient dj penchs sur le moyen de tirer profit de la notorit du jeu ( linstar de laffaire qui a eu lieu dans le Missouri o la police de la ville dOFallon a expliqu quun groupe de quatre hommes arms sest servi du jeu pour piger les victimes et les conduire  des endroits spcifiques o elles allaient tre dpouilles), plusieurs acteurs conomiques sy intressent galement.

Cest le cas des agences immobilires. Aux tats-Unis, de plus en plus dagences mettent en avant le fait davoir des Pok Stop  proximit (comme les arnes, il sagit dun lieu incontournable o se rendent les joueurs) ainsi que des Pokmon rares . Cest le cas dun condominium propos dans la ville de Nashville (la capitale de l'tat du Tennessee) dont lannonce cite ces deux arguments entre ceux qui sont avancs pour attirer le client. Dailleurs le logo Pokmon est le premier de la liste des logos. 

Pour ceux qui veulent mlanger travail et Pokmon, sur les dtails concernant un co-espace de travail  San Francisco (Californie) il est indiqu  situ entre quatre Pok Stop, vous pourrez attraper des Pokmon durant vos pauses djeuner sur nos balcons pendant des heures. Les Pokmon pris ici comprennent Evoli, Clefairy, Venonat, Pikachu, Goldeen, Noeunoeuf, Rondoudou, et beaucoup dautres. 

En plus dattraper des Pokmon pendant vos pauses djeuner, il sagit dun espace de travail ax sur la communaut en plein Chinatown avec un score de marche de 100. Pratique pour les transports en commun et disposant dun parking abordable . 

En France galement les agences immobilires ne sont pas en reste. Dans une annonce de location dun appartement  Melun, en plus dindiquer que son studio est  spacieux  avec  une belle hauteur  et quil a t  refait  neuf rcemment , le propritaire prcise  la fin quil y a  un Pok Stop proche et une arne  50 m, sans compter le nombre de Pokmon rares  proximit .

Un agent immobilier sest lui aussi servi de Pokmon Go pour ajouter un critre supplmentaire  une villa mise en vente dans son agence varoise.  Entre Six-Fours et la Seyne sur Mer, villa de plain-pied dune surface habitable denviron 80 m2 construite sur un terrain de 1141 m2 dans lequel vit un Pokmon rare Mlofe. La maison est compose dune entre, dune cuisine indpendante, dun sjour de 29 m2 avec chemine, de 2 chambres, dune salle de bain et dun WC spars. Garage de 20 m2, les combles sont partiellement amnags. La villa est situe dans un quartier rsidentiel avec une belle vue   


Cette industrie est loin dtre la seule  avoir profit de la popularit du jeu. Les magasins BUT ont propos aux joueurs de venir chasser les Pokmon dans leurs rayons et de bnficier de 10 % de rduction sur leurs produits.  Nous avons voulu proposer une exprience de shopping originale en y mlant le ct ludique du jeu, note Jessica Empereur, directrice de la communication de lenseigne. Nous avons eu beaucoup de retombes mdiatiques et cela a gnr du trafic dans nos magasins. Cest un vrai cas dcole en termes de marketing .

Dailleurs John Hanke, le PDG de Nantic (la socit derrire le jeu), a confi dans une interview au Financial Times le 13 juillet dernier que la possibilit de partenariats avec les marques tait  ltude.  ce propos, notons quau Japon, McDonalds a ainsi conclu un partenariat avec lditeur, et a donc pay pour faire de ses restaurants des Pok Stop et des arnes.

Les retombes financires lies au phnomne Pokmon Go sont bien relles. Comme l'a indiqu Julien Boyez, chef de produit chez Boulanger, les ventes de batteries externes ont fait un bond au mois de juillet, connaissant mme une croissance annuelle de 250 % :  les joueurs en sont trs friands, car Pokmon Go tant une application trs gourmande en nergie, ces produits leur permettent de prolonger lutilisation de leurs smartphones de deux  dix heures . Une hausse des ventes que confirment galement les autres grands acteurs du secteur, comme LDLC, qui note une  acclration de [ses] ventes de batteries externes , probablement  lie au phnomne Pokmon Go .

Source : *appartement  louer Nashville*, *espace de travail  louer San Francisco*, *appartement  louer Melun*, *maison  vendre*, *le Monde*

----------


## SteelWiWi

L'influence de cette application est telle un tsunami, mais a ne sera pas un argument de vente pour moi pour me pousser  acheter une maison.

----------


## Zefling

C'est compltement fou. Ce monde est compltement fou.  ::calim2::

----------


## Jipt

> C'est compltement fou. Ce monde est compltement fou.


Euh, ce monde n'est rien d'autre que ce que nous en faisons. Donc *nous* sommes compltement fous...
Enfin, vous ! Moi je suis l pour dnoncer ces misres et ces catastrophes,  ::ptdr::

----------


## Escapetiger

> Entre Six-Fours et la Seyne sur Mer, villa de plain-pied dune surface habitable denviron 80 m2 construite sur un terrain de 1141 m2 dans lequel vit un Pokmon rare Mlofe. (...)


Heuh, a n'est pas contre-productif comme annonce ? A moins d'aimer "inviter" des passionns chez soi ?

----------


## Guiliguili

Bonjour,

Aux Etats Unis, le dlinquant est vite condamn et la justice fait peur ( tord ou  raison)

En France, on rigole de la justice et de mon exprience personnelle (je ne suis pas un dlinquant hein  :;):  ), j'en suis pli en quatre.

Je vois des dlinquant avoir moins de soucis avec la justice que les plaignants.

Alors oui, toucher l'diteur qui incit  la dlinquance, est  on sens une bonne ide, mais aussi toucher le dlinquant.

Je cherche un pokemon, je le vois, yeux fix sur mon super dtecteur de pokemon, au milieu des Champs Elise.
Mais j'ai remarqu qu'un autre "zieute" son tel avec autant d'intencit que moi...
Fichtr... c'est MON pokmon. Je cours le checher et hop un pokmon  4 roues (appel couramment voiture) et plus rapide et me roule dessus...

Oui, bon, j'ai les jambes casses... mais pire encore, je n'ai pas eu mon pokmon...

Comment ragir ?

Nous sommes tous responsables. D'un cot l'diteur qui par son manque de jujotte mets les joueurs en danger, le joueur par son manque de discernement, la Justice qui par son refus obstin de vrai condamnations encourage  la rcidive...

Voilou
Guiliguili

----------


## Mc geek

> D'un cot l'diteur qui par son manque de jujotte mets les joueurs en danger


Srieux ??
C'est pas parce que des outils permettent le piratage (je pense notamment aux outils de scurit rseau) que l'diteur est condamnable quand des pirates s'en servent.
Je sais bien que c'est la tendance actuelle, il n'y a qu' voir les avertissements dans les modes d'emploi : ne pas mettre d'animaux dans le micro-ondes...
Quand les gens envoient un sms au volant et qu'ils ont un accident, c'est pas le fabricant du tlphone qui est condamnable, s'il y a un responsable, c'est uniquement celui qui n'a pas t capable de lcher son tlphone pendant qu'il conduit.
Faudrait arrter de dresponsabiliser (je sais pas si a existe comme mot ^^) les gens, s'ils sont cons au point de pas lcher leur tlphone pendant des moments critiques, il faut qu'ils assument les points darwin rcolts !

----------


## seikida

Je pense que le phenomene Pokemon Go passera avec le temps. C'est juste l'effet de mode du moment.
J'avoue etre un joueur de Pokemon Go et je trouve le jeu vraiment limit en fonctionnalit (la ralit augmente je ne m'en sers pas) ...

L'apparition des Pokemon se situe dans l'age d'or de l'exportation des mangas a travers le monde. Du coup, le jeu Pokemon Go attire plus les nostalgiques (ce qui ont connu la serie et les jeux ... notamment les batailles sur GameBoy et/ou Nintendo64). Pour les plus jeunes (ce qui n'ont pas connu ca), ils ne font que suivre le mouvement comme des moutons.

Quoi qu'il en soit je ne pense pas que ca va durer (sauf s'ils apportent toujours et encore des modifications interessantes).

----------


## Escapetiger

> (...)
> L'apparition des Pokemon se situe dans l'age d'or de l'exportation des mangas a travers le monde. Du coup, le jeu Pokemon Go attire plus les nostalgiques (ce qui ont connu la serie et les jeux ... notamment les batailles sur GameBoy et/ou Nintendo64). Pour les plus jeunes (ce qui n'ont pas connu ca), ils ne font que suivre le mouvement comme des moutons.(...)


Merci pour ce tmoignage depuis le Japon.

Alors, en tant que "vtran", je ne partage pas tout  fait ton point de vue. Je pense, au contraire, que les "plus jeunes" peuvent tre intresss au del du jeu, plus globalement  la culture japonaise (que ce soit aujourd'hui ou "plus tard"), comme par exemple ci-dessous :

https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Totoro_%28personnage%29
_Totoro (personnage)  Wikipdia_

voire (encore) plus tard (dcouvert,  titre personnel, initialement sur ARTE):
https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Akira_Kurosawa

voire le SUMO galement (tournoi de Bercy 1995 sous l'impulsion du prsident Jacques Chirac) :
https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sumo

voire le succs de https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Japan_Expo

etc.

----------


## Miary

*Avec un revenu de 200 millions $ en un mois, Pokmon Go dans le viseur d'un dput LR* 
*Proposant la mise en place d'une rglementation* 

Pokmon Go, cest des millions de joueurs dans le monde et un revenu de 200 millions $ ds le premier mois. Le principe de ce jeu de ralit virtuelle consiste  attraper les Pokmon  diffrents endroits afin de remplir le Pokdex, une sorte encyclopdie des cratures connues. Il faut savoir que le jeu a t tlcharg plus de 75 millions fois sur App Store et Google Play. L'engouement pour le jeu Pokmon Go pourrait encore sintensifier dans les mois  venir avec la sortie des jeux _Pokmon Sun_ et _Pokmon Moon_. Daprs les statistiques ralises par la plateforme Sensor Tower, Pokmon Go a atteint les 50 millions de tlchargements en seulement 19 jours, une vritable performance face  dautres jeux clbres comme _Candy Crush Soda Saga_, par exemple. Il a aussi gnr plus de 200 millions $ de revenus  Niantic un mois seulement aprs sa sortie.

Comparaison entre les revenus gnrs par Pokemon Go, Clash Royale et Candy Crush Saga Soda

Pour de nombreux joueurs, Pokmon Go est un jeu amusant, mais ce n'est pas de l'avis du dput LR Vincent Ledoux. Selon lui, c'est un jeu dangereux  qui a besoin d'un cadre rglementaire. Il s'inquite notamment des drives cres par la chasse aux cratures qui peut se faire partout : sur une route, dans un cimetire ou encore dans des proprits prives. 

Pour le dput LR, il serait utile de se pencher sur le succs de Pokmon Go dans la mesure o  il nexiste pas de rglementation applicable aux jeux en ligne qui permettrait, pour le moins, danalyser les risques avant leur mise sur le march, den valuer leur fonctionnement et de prvoir des modalits dagrmentation les rendant conformes au droit national et europen.  

Daprs lui, les chasseurs de Pokmon courent un danger. Ils se regroupent partout et partent en chasse nimporte o et  tout moment, mme en conduisant. Et le lgislateur denfoncer le clou en disant que si un cadre rglementaire nest pas en place assez vite, il se pourrait que lhmicycle du Palais Bourbon soit envahi par des dresseurs de monstres. 

Il semble que le dput LR ne porte pas du tout le jeu Pokemon Go dans son cur. En plus de montrer du doigt les attroupements de dresseurs, il met aussi des craintes  propos de la protection de la vie prive des joueurs en France. Selon lui, leurs donnes sont transfres vers les serveurs de Nintendo aux tats-Unis. Or en matire de protection de donnes personnelles, les tats-Unis ne font pas office de bon lve auprs des autorits europennes, daprs les dires du dput Ledoux. Et ce dernier ne sarrte pas l, il voque aussi labsence du droit de rtractation pour les achats intgrs  lapplication. Selon lui, cela porte atteinte aux publics vulnrables comme les mineurs par exemple. 

Pour donner suite  ses intentions concernant le jeu Pokmon Go, Vincent Ledoux prvoit dadresser une question crite  Axelle Lemaire, la secrtaire dtat charge de lconomie du numrique. Attroupements de chasseurs de Pokmon dans des endroits parfois insolites, niveau de protection des donnes personnelles faible, absence de droit de rtractation, il semblerait que le succs fulgurant du jeu Pokmon Go passe mal auprs du dput LR. Il savre aussi quil profite de la clbrit de ce jeu comme tant un  rvlateur  un vaste chantier lgislatif qui de luberisation de lconomie aux technosciences, va fournir un travail titanesque, mais enthousiasmant au lgislateur . Mais au final, le cadre rglementaire souhait par Vincent Ledoux ne viserait-il pas toutes les nouvelles technologies qui rencontrent un succs commercial en France ?

Source : Le Figaro, SensorTower

*Et vous ?* 

 ::fleche::  Quen pensez-vous ? 

*Voir aussi :* 

 ::fleche::  Pokmon Go : les joueurs s'invitent dans des proprits prives  la recherche de Pokmon un recours collectif intent contre les crateurs du jeu

----------


## micka132

Il me semble qu'il y a dj toute les rgles en place, pourquoi encore faire une loi  la con qui sera caduque au prochain 'problme'.
Pour les gens au tel en voiture c'est dj interdit, si les chauffards sont assez vigilent pour reprer le flic c'est qu'ils sont surement pas trop perturbs par le jeu, pour les autres ben tu verbalises.
L'hmicycle n'est plus ouvert au public? Puis bon y en a qui vont pour dormir, c'est pas pire d'y aller pour chasser du Pokemon  ::): .
Pour les donnes je vois pas ce qui remonte de plus aux serveurs de niantic qu' ceux de google ou apple.

----------


## Haseo86

Affligeant de stupidit. Dj parce qu'il ne sait clairement pas de quoi il parle, ensuite parce que si en effet la localisation des Stop et Arnes mriteraient plus d'attention, je doute que le gouvernement franais soit le mieux plac, enfin parce qu'il faut attendre la premire application vraiment populaire au niveau mondial pour que ces gens se posent des questions sur les donnes personnelles. Ce dput ne fait que profiter du phnomne pour essayer d'exister. Si on plaait enfin des personnes comptentes et non des politiciens dans les instances du gouvernement, il fonctionnerait bien mieux.

----------


## guive

> Aujourd'hui, 19h51
> micka132
> Il me semble qu'il y a dj toute les rgles en place, pourquoi encore faire une loi  la con qui sera caduque au prochain 'problme'.
> Pour les gens au tel en voiture c'est dj interdit, si les chauffards sont assez vigilent pour reprer le flic c'est qu'ils sont surement pas trop perturbs par le jeu, pour les autres ben tu verbalises.
> L'hmicycle n'est plus ouvert au public? Puis bon y en a qui vont pour dormir, c'est pas pire d'y aller pour chasser du Pokemon .
> Pour les donnes je vois pas ce qui remonte de plus aux serveurs de niantic qu' ceux de google ou apple.


Ils aiment bien faire parler d'eux et proposer une loi ou un amendement.

Et je suis d'accord, si les gens veulent traverser une route sans regarder, c'est la slection naturelle, on va pas faire une loi  chaque fois qu'il y a un con.

----------


## Aiekick

et puis bon, seule "arme" de nos dputes, une loi nempche rien. sinon nos dputes seraient tous blanc comme neige.. ::roll::

----------


## Omote

Ils sont en forme les dputs franais aujourd'hui!!! Avec ric Ciotti qui veut imposer la carte d'identit pour s'inscrire sur les rseaux sociaux et le sempiternelle "Rajoutons donc une loi (alors qu'elles existent dj: code pnal pour les proprits privs et code de la route pour les infractions en voiture) pour justifier notre salaire!", il fait bon vivre d'tre dput...

Et videment la prochaine tape sera de taxer une entreprise  l'autre bout du monde, probablement pour cause de "ddommagement suite aux inconvnients causs par les utilisateurs du jeu".

Mais srieusement, y en a qui travail vraiment ou ils sont tous cons?  ::mur::

----------


## Neckara

Bien sr qu'on a besoin de lois  chaque fois qu'il y a un con, mme si cela ne l'empchera pas d'tre con.

Ce n'est pas uniquement pour prvenir ou dissuader, mais aussi pour donner des moyens d'actions et de rparation envers les victimes.
Par exemple, bannir l'alcool au volant n'empche pas des personnes d'en consommer, mme si on peut penser que cela doit bien en dissuader quelques unes. En revanche, cela permet aux policiers d'effectuer des contrles et de vous empcher de reprendre la route ce qui aurait mis en danger la vie d'autrui. De plus en cas d'accident, cela jouera comme circonstance aggravante et vous donnera les tords. Cela ne permettra pas de "revenir en arrire pour viter l'accident", mais permettra de ddommager au minimum la ou les victimes et de leur rendre justice.

La justice franaise n'a en thorie qu'une seule crainte : ne pas pouvoir ddommager la victime. Donc il faut trouver un responsable ou avoir des assurances pour la ddommager. Ici attaquer les joueurs n'est pas possible, ils viennent, ils partent en trs grand nombre, trs difficile (si ce n'est impossible) de les retrouver.
La responsabilit est alors port  l'organisateur, ici Pokmon Go, qui doit prendre des dispositions pour prvenir ces problmes et qui en est en parti responsable. Les cons, il en a toujours exist, et il tait  prvoir que des cons joueraient  ce jeu. La problmatique de regroupement et de violation des proprit prives aurait d tre adress ds la phase de conception du jeu et tre intgr aux mcanismes du jeu.
Ce qui ne dcharge en aucune faon la responsabilit des joueurs, qui pourraient d'ailleurs se faire attaquer par Pokmon Go pour violation d'ventuelles conditions d'utilisations.


Pour ce qui nous intresse ici, c'est surtout dans le cadre incitatif, un peu de la mme manire dont on vite les pubs pour le tabac ou l'alcool. On essaye d'viter l'accident en vitant les incitations qui conduisent  cet accident. Ce qui ne retire en rien la responsabilit des joueurs.
Rappelons tout de mme qu'il y a aussi des joueurs mineurs.

Ce qui est loin d'tre dnu de sens, il faudrait en revanche voir quelles propositions seront faites dans ce cadre.


Plus gnralement, il propose ici "danalyser les risques avant leur mise sur le march, den valuer leur  fonctionnement et de prvoir des modalits d'agrmentation (?) les rendant  conformes au droit national et europen.". Ce qui est plutt de bon sens ici.
Les applications doivent tre conformes au droit national et europen. Le dlai de rtractation est une obligation lgale. Il y a aussi des rgles vis  vis de la vie prive  respecter cf CNIL. Le fait de demander  une application de se confirmer au droit national et europen est tout  fait normal.
L'analyse de risque est aussi une chose tout  fait lgitime, pour peser le pour et le contre.


Les questions se posent et ce sont poses bien avant Pokmon Go, en revanche, un tel succs  le mrite de ramener ces problmatiques au got du jour et d'acclrer les processus. Il est vrai qu'on fait souvent des lois "aprs-coup", d'un ct parce qu'il est difficile de prvoir l'avenir, on avait pas prvu qu'une application "Pokmon Go" sortirait avec autant de succs et de l'autre parce qu'il y a normment de choses  faire, donc on va au plus urgent.
Sachant que les questions de vies prives sont plus du ressort de la CNIL et que des rgles existent dj dans ce sens.

----------


## google80

je ne comprends pas l'engouement pour ce jeu vu qu'il n'y a pas d'argent  gagner !? juste une position dans un classement et alors ?

----------


## Kearz

> je ne comprends pas l'engouement pour ce jeu vu qu'il n'y a pas d'argent  gagner !? juste une position dans un classement et alors ?


Ah ben, oui, dans la vie, l'important c'est de faire des choses qui rapporte de l'argent.  ::aie:: 
D'ailleurs, quand je fais du vlo, je branche un petit moteur qui gnre de l'lectricit et qui recharge des ples. Et aprs je revends les piles. 

Je pense que tu devrais devenir dput et proposer des lois. Je vois dj les titres: "le dput Gogole80 propose d'interdire toute chose qui ne rapporte pas d'argent".   ::mouarf::

----------


## DarkBakura

Bien sr qu'il faut rglementer en amont, et ne pas attendre, comme je l'ai lu, "qu'un con se fasse craser".

Si vous tes celui qui l'crase, abruti ou pas, qu'est-ce qui va se passer  votre avis ? VOUS allez devoir payer toute votre vie pour la connerie de celui que vous aurez cras. Car, rappelons-le, tout automobiliste "doit tre matre de son vhicule". VOUS serez en tort, mme s'il est avr que l'imbcile en question aura t renvers uniquement parce qu'il avait le nez riv sur son smartphone. De mme, si vous perdez votre enfant  cause de ce genre de choses, ce sera le mme principe : vous allez chercher un coupable, un recours vers lequel vous appuyer.

Attention cependant : je ne dis pas que la loi sera la rponse  tout, et encore moins que tout est juste dans ce qui est dit dans cet article. Mais prtendre que la lgislation n'a rien  faire dans cette histoire est une absurdit. Personnellement, je trouve Pokemon Go sympa (et encore, je m'en suis lass franchement vite vu que je prfre me balader sans avoir le nez dans mon tlphone), mais l'espce d'hystrie que je vois autour et qui pousse certains  faire n'importe quoi ne me rassure pas. Je me mets notamment  la place de ceux qui sont tranquilles chez eux et qui voient dbarquer n'importe qui sous prtexte qu'il y a un pokemon rare dans leur jardin... Bien sr tout le monde n'est pas aussi irresponsable et irrespectueux mais on sait ce que peut donner le phnomne de masse...

Bref. Il est quand mme important d'essayer de cadrer un peu le phnomne  mon sens. Pas dans le sens bte et restrictif, mais pour protger un minimum ceux qui n'ont pas envie de voir leur vie impacte par un jeu qui ne les intresse pas. Et pire, ceux qui pourraient tre mis en danger par des inconscients qui iraient les faucher  cause de leur inattention lie au jeu...

----------


## Kearz

> VOUS allez devoir payer toute votre vie pour la connerie de celui que vous aurez cras. Car, rappelons-le, tout automobiliste "doit tre matre de son vhicule".



Je connais quelqu'un qui est dcd, cras, sur une piste cyclable. 
Qu'est-ce qu'une voiture faisait sur une piste cyclable? 
Officieusement, les gendarmes ont supposs que seul un tlphone portable pouvait faire dvier  ce point. 
Officiellement, il n'y a pas de preuve, donc la dfense  expliqu le conducteur a t blouis donc 6 mois de retrait de permis et 3 mois avec sursis.

Si tu crase un joueur qui est 100% responsable, ton risque est plus au niveau du traumatisme psychologique que judiciaire.  


Encore une fois, il y a des gens qui sont riv sur leur tlphone pour envoyer des SMS, c'est la mme chose. On va interdire le tlphone dans le rue? 

On va pas mettre des lois sur tout ce qui est potentiellement dangereux! (y a dj suffisamment de loi inutile)  
Et les lois pour les hoverboards et autres engins du genre? Quid de ceux qui vont se faire craser sur a? Et les lois sur le port d'habit noir la nuit? l'utilisation de l'autoradio dans la voiture? ...

----------


## yapiti

> absence de droit de rtractation


Il existe, du moins sur le Play Store, un dlai de rtractation de 2h pour les achats in-app.
Et pour l'avoir essay sur Pokemon Go, a marche x)

----------


## DarkBakura

> Je connais quelqu'un qui est dcd, cras, sur une piste cyclable. 
> Qu'est-ce qu'une voiture faisait sur une piste cyclable? 
> Officieusement, les gendarmes ont supposs que seul un tlphone portable pouvait faire dvier  ce point. 
> Officiellement, il n'y a pas de preuve, donc la dfense  expliqu le conducteur a t blouis donc 6 mois de retrait de permis et 3 mois avec sursis.


J'ai du mal  comprendre o tu veux en venir avec cet exemple. Dans tous les cas, il y a eu une vie de perdue et une sanction judiciaire, non ?
Aprs je suis d'accord sur le fait que malheureusement, on se retrouve avec un cas ici o le conducteur, pourtant responsable, n'est pas sanctionn " vie". Mais comme tu le soulignes par la suite, il restera le traumatisme qui lui ne s'value pas. Et il y avait malgr tout un cadre juridique pour ce cas.

J'ai soulign l'aspect judiciaire de mon ct parce qu' l'heure actuelle, il n'y a rien qui semble faire prendre conscience aux plus irresponsables des joueurs de Pokemon Go du danger qu'ils peuvent reprsenter en se montrant trop absorbs par leur jeu. L a tombe sur le phnomne du moment, mais c'est inhrent mme au principe du jeu, qui se joue dans un environnement extrieur et incite  se dplacer pour chasser du monstre virtuel. C'est pour a que, mme si comme je l'ai dit je ne plaide pas pour du restrictif  outrance frisant l'absurdit, je ne trouverais pas dplac que l'on cadre un peu plus juridiquement les choses. Ca lverait peut-tre certaines consciences, mme si ce n'est pas la rponse  tout. D'autre part, encore une fois les personnes qui se retrouveraient indirectement impactes par le phnomne auraient un recours, aussi famlique soit-il. Chose qu'ils n'ont pas vraiment pour l'instant, sauf dans le cas o ils se retrouveraient victimes au sens "pur" du terme (accident de la route, intrusion dans une proprit prive, etc).

Tu as certes raison en disant qu'on ne peut pas "tout" lgifrer sous prtexte que c'est potentiellement dangereux. Mais l on parle d'un phnomne accessible  tous ou presque (une immense majorit de la population possde un smartphone aujourd'hui) et qui a dj un succs monstre. Avec les drives que l'on sait, et qui sont dues, je le rpte,  de l'irresponsabilit. Je ne remets  aucun moment le jeu et son principe en cause, qui ne poseraient aucun problme si tout le monde savait dfinir des limites raisonnables et logiques. Mais aujourd'hui c'est Pokemon Go, demain un autre jeu usant de la RA aura peut-tre le mme impact. Autant essayer de cadrer a avant qu'il ne se passe n'importe quoi.

----------


## Neckara

> Il existe, du moins sur le Play Store, un dlai de rtractation de 2h pour les achats in-app.
> Et pour l'avoir essay sur Pokemon Go, a marche x)


Je n'ai pas vraiment cherch, mais je trouve un dlai de 14 jours pour le droit de rtractation  Loi Hamon .




> Encore une fois, il y a des gens qui sont riv sur leur tlphone pour envoyer des SMS, c'est la mme chose. On va interdire le tlphone dans le rue?


C'est aussi une question de peser le pour et le contre, peser les risques et les bnfices.
On pourrait par exemple passer une loi pour interdire toute "distraction" lorsqu'on marche sur le bord d'une route ou qu'on la traverse (couteur/tlphone).




> On va pas mettre des lois sur tout ce qui est potentiellement dangereux!


C'est tout de mme bien de fixer un cadre juridique.

Les lois ne sont pas l uniquement pour sa propre scurit, mais aussi pour la scurit des autres et le cot li aux accidents que la socit a  payer.




> Et les lois pour les hoverboards et autres engins du genre?


Ce n'est pas parce qu'il manquerait des lois,  ton sens, dans un domaine, que cela illgitimerait la cration de lois dans un autre domaine. On se retrouverait trs vite  se mordre la queue.




> Quid de ceux qui vont se faire craser sur a?


Heu... je ne vois pas trop quelle serait la diffrence avec une collision "pitonne".
D'ailleurs,  confirmer, mais est-ce que de part la loi actuelle, ces vhicules  deux roues sont autoriss sur les trottoirs/voies exclusivement pitonnes ?




> Et les lois sur le port d'habit noir la nuit?


Je ne sais pas ce que dit la loi ou la jurisprudence dans ce domaine. Est-ce que tu as des exemples de jugements  ce sujet ?




> l'utilisation de l'autoradio dans la voiture? ...


Ceci n'est pour le moment pas considr comme tant suffisamment dangereux pour tre interdit.

----------


## transgohan

> Je n'ai pas vraiment cherch, mais je trouve un dlai de 14 jours pour le droit de rtractation


Bien trouv mais il y a fort  parier que les conditions d'utilisation du Play Store indique que c'est la loi des USA qui s'applique.
Ce qui rend inoprante la loi Hamon.  ::(:

----------


## Invit

> Encore une fois, il y a des gens qui sont riv sur leur tlphone pour envoyer des SMS, c'est la mme chose. On va interdire le tlphone dans le rue?


Ben franchement je ne serais pas spcialement contre. Faire un parcours de slalom sur le trottoir avec la poussette parce que les gens foncent droit devant eux, c'est non seulement fatigant mais en plus humiliant. Il n'y a plus aucune civilit dans les rues en ville. D'un ct on dit qu'il ne faut pas faire de lois contre les portables parce que c'est pas la faute des portables, d'un autre ct, si on commence  faire des lois du genre "il est interdit de foncer sur autrui sur le trottoir", "il est obligatoire d'aider les petits vieux  traverser la rue", "il est interdit de donner des coups de sac  main aux enfants en le balanant insouciamment autour de soi", "il est interdit d'entrer dans la proprit d'autrui pour y chasser des pokmons", on atteint le summum du ridicule.
D'accord, c'est aux gens de faire preuve de bon sens. Mais concrtement, s'ils ne le font pas, quelle est la solution ?

----------


## Invit

> Bien trouv mais il y a fort  parier que les conditions d'utilisation du Play Store indique que c'est la loi des USA qui s'applique.
> Ce qui rend inoprante la loi Hamon.


Oui, mais d'un autre ct, tout contrat dont les clauses ne restectent pas la loi est nul. galit. ::mrgreen::

----------


## Neckara

> Bien trouv mais il y a fort  parier que les conditions d'utilisation du Play Store indique que c'est la loi des USA qui s'applique.
> Ce qui rend inoprante la loi Hamon.


Je crois qu'on entre dans un petit casse-tte juridique avec pleins d'exceptions dans tous les sens  ::aie:: .

La flemme de chercher les textes exacts :
http://www.barreaudeliege.be/actu/co...rnationaux.pdf 



> Par  ailleurs,  une  attention  particulire  est  prte  au  contrat  de  consommation.  Si  une  partie conclut, dans le cadre de son activit professionnelle, un contrat avec un consommateur, cest--dire  avec  celui  qui  agit  pour  un  usage  pouvant  tre  considr  comme  tranger    son  activit professionnelle,  ce  contrat  sera,  sauf  clause  contraire  et  en  principe,  rgi  par  la  loi  du  pays  dans lequel  le  consommateur  a  sa  rsidence  habituelle, pour  autant  que le  professionnel  exerce  son activit professionnelle dans ce pays ou, par tout moyen, vers ce pays (est vis par l le commerce lectronique)  et  que  le  contrat  rentre  dans  le  cadre  de  cette  activit.
> 
> Nonobstant  cette  dernire,  la  libert  de  choix  des  parties  demeure,  ici  galement,  (presque) entire.  Ainsi,  les  parties  pourront-elles, mme dans lhypothse dun contrat de consommation, choisir la loi applicable conformment au principe fondamental qui vient dtre expos. Toutefois, protection  du  consommateur  oblige,  une  garantie  supplmentaire  devra  tre  observe :  ce  choix ne  pourra  pas avoir pour  rsultat  de priver  le  consommateur  de la  protection que  lui assurent  les dispositions auxquelles il ne peut tre drog par accord en vertu de la loi qui aurait t applicable en labsence de choix par les parties, cest--dire  en  vertu  de  la  loi  de  son  pays  de  rsidence.  En dautres termes, le droit choisi par les parties devra apporter au consommateur le mme niveau de protection que celui du pays de rsidence habituelle de ce consommateur.


Donc apparemment, a pourrait tre soumis au droit franais.

----------


## guive

Neckara, pas la peine de faire tout un speech pour dire qu'il te faut des lois.
Elles existent dj, violation de proprit prive, interdiction des portables en conduisant etc...

On ne peut pas faire une loi pour interdire une entreprise de dire "traverse le priph pour ce pokmon", soyons srieux, si les gens considrent que leur vie vos moins que a, c'est leur problme. Pour les victimes collatrales,il y a dj des lois pour les protger (voir mise en danger dlibre de la vie d'autrui, etc.).

----------


## DarkBakura

> On ne peut pas faire une loi pour interdire une entreprise de dire "traverse le priph pour ce pokmon", soyons srieux, si les gens considrent que leur vie vos moins que a, c'est leur problme.


Et a deviendra le tien si tu es celui qui crase cette personne. On en revient au point de dpart de nos propos.

----------


## Neckara

> Neckara, pas la peine de faire tout un speech pour dire qu'il te faut des lois.
> Elles existent dj, violation de proprit prive, interdiction des portables en conduisant etc...


Je ne peux que t'encourager  relire mon "speech" o tu trouveras rponse  ton affirmation.




> On ne peut pas faire une loi pour interdire une entreprise de dire "traverse le priph pour ce pokmon"


Pourquoi ?

J'aimerais rappeler que certains joueurs sont mineurs, et certaines personnes peuvent tre faibles d'esprit (temporairement ou non).
Si on prend un autre exemple, est-ce qu'inciter au suicide ou  l'infraction de la loi ne devrait pas tre condamnable ?




> Pour les victimes collatrales,il y a dj des lois pour les protger (voir mise en danger dlibre de la vie d'autrui, etc.).


Le mieux resterait de ne pas tre victime.

Quand on se fait tuer, qu'on perd un proche, ou un membre, on ne peut pas actuellement y faire grand chose, et ce n'est pas de voir les coupables derrire les barreaux ou recevoir de l'argent qui fera revenir ce qu'on a perdu. Cela peut aider, mais n'effacera pas ce qui a t fait.

----------


## Invit

> Neckara, pas la peine de faire tout un speech pour dire qu'il te faut des lois.
> Elles existent dj, violation de proprit prive, interdiction des portables en conduisant etc...
> On ne peut pas faire une loi pour interdire une entreprise de dire "traverse le priph pour ce pokmon", soyons srieux,


La loi "violation de proprit prive" n'existe pas (encore) en France. On n'en avait pas besoin. 




> si les gens considrent que leur vie vos moins que a, c'est leur problme. Pour les victimes collatrales,il y a dj des lois pour les protger (voir mise en danger dlibre de la vie d'autrui, etc.).


Donc, tu considres que si des gens se mettent en danger pour un jeu (y compris des mineurs), ce n'est pas grave parce que c'est un choix conscient de leur part ?
Et pour les victimes collatrales, tu considres que ce n'est pas important parce qu'il y a des lois pour les protger (ce qui est trs discutable) ?

----------


## transgohan

> La loi "violation de proprit prive" n'existe pas (encore) en France. On n'en avait pas besoin.


Non mais il y en a une sur la violation de domicile.
Et les jurisprudences tentent  accorder que pntrer dans un jardin peut tre considr comme une "tentative de violation de domicile" (et non de violation de domicile  :;):  ).

----------


## Invit

> Non mais il y en a une sur la violation de domicile.
> Et les jurisprudences tentent  accorder que pntrer dans un jardin peut tre considr comme une "tentative de violation de domicile" (et non de violation de domicile  ).


Dans ce cas prcis, il serait difficile de considrer le fait de chasser des pokmons comme tentative de violation de domicile, puisqu' priori, le joueur ne fait que passer.

----------


## Neckara

> La loi "violation de proprit prive" n'existe pas (encore) en France. On n'en avait pas besoin.


On parle plutt de violation de domicile. Selon l'interprtation du juge et la jurisprudence (?) le jardin peut-tre considr comme faisant parti du domicile.

La violation de proprit prive n'est certes pas punies, mais peut tre un facteur aggravant, notamment en cas de dgradations.
Une personne a fait un rsum apparemment sourc ici.

----------


## Invit

> Selon l'interprtation du juge et la jurisprudence (?) le jardin peut-tre considr comme faisant parti du domicile.


Ah ? a je ne savais pas. En tout cas, selon ce que je lis dans l'article que tu cites, on ne peut pas reprocher grand chose aux chasseurs d'animaux virtuels d'aprs les termes actuels. De mme qu'on ne peut pas leur reprocher (selon la loi) de dbarquer massivement dans un lieu public, comme un commissariat, une mairie, un site de commmoration et autres endroits sensibles.

Dans les faits, a pose des problmes tout  fait indits,  la fois pour le joueur qui se fait agresser verbalement ou physiquement pour avoir pntr dans le pokstop de la Villa Grimaldi en pensant navement qu'il y serait le bienvenu, et pour ceux qui se sentent assaillis alors qu'ils viennent rendre hommage  leurs proches morts pendant la dictature.

----------


## Neckara

> En tout cas, selon ce que je lis dans l'article que tu cites, on ne peut pas reprocher grand chose aux chasseurs d'animaux virtuels d'aprs les termes actuels.


On peut toujours trouver un petit truc, mais oui, ce serait de manire dtourne.




> De mme qu'on ne peut pas leur reprocher (selon la loi) de dbarquer massivement dans un lieu public, comme un commissariat, une mairie, un site de commmoration et autres endroits sensibles.


A voir aussi avec le plan vigipirate et les arrts municipaux.
Sinon tu dois avoir un petit quelque chose au niveau des "troubles  l'ordre public".



Je suis d'ailleurs moi-mme tonn qu'il ne semble pas y avoir de loi claire et prcise en la matire. Et dans ce sens, c'est une loi qui  mon sens nous manquait.

----------


## Kearz

> D'accord, c'est aux gens de faire preuve de bon sens. Mais concrtement, s'ils ne le font pas, quelle est la solution ?


Appliquer la loi? 
Tu joues  Pokemon Go au volant? Contravention + retrait de point en consquence. 
Tu traverse en random en regardant ton tlphone plutt que la route? Contravention. 
Tu rentre sur une proprit prive? C'est suspicieux, a vaut arrestation. 

On a pas besoin d'une loi pour cadrer comment on utilise un smartphone sur le trottoir. Si tu fais attention au passage clout, les risques sont minime. Tu vas faire quoi? Foncer dans un passant  6km/h? Il aura le droit de t'incendier pour que tu regarde la route et toi t'auras le droit de t'excuser. Il n'y a pas mort d'homme. 
Les comportements  risque li  linattention ne sont pas propre  pokemon go, donc on va faire une loi sur l'inattention? Dans ce cas, c'est quoi l'inattention?

----------


## limated

J'aimerais rappeler que certains joueurs sont mineurs, et certaines personnes peuvent tre faibles d'esprit (temporairement ou non, 
a voir :http://artisanparisweb.com/

----------


## Neckara

> Tu vas faire quoi? Foncer dans un passant  6km/h? Il aura le droit de t'incendier pour que tu regarde la route et toi t'auras le droit de t'excuser. Il n'y a pas mort d'homme.


Passer sous une voiture, glisser sur quelque chose, pousser quelqu'un sur la route alors qu'un bus passe au raz du trottoir, etc.




> Les comportements  risque li  linattention ne sont pas propre  pokemon go, donc on va faire une loi sur l'inattention?


Ne soit pas ridicule.

D'ailleurs on parle ici de distractions... comme l'est le tlphone au volant par ailleurs interdit.

----------


## Invit

> Appliquer la loi? 
> Tu joues  Pokemon Go au volant? Contravention + retrait de point en consquence. 
> Tu traverse en random en regardant ton tlphone plutt que la route? Contravention. 
> Tu rentre sur une proprit prive? C'est suspicieux, a vaut arrestation.


Sauf que a a pris tellement d'ampleur dans certains endroits que la loi n'est juste plus applicable. Quand les reprsentants de l'ordre sont dpasss, a incite M Tout le monde  faire respecter la loi lui-mme, et c'est dangereux. On voit a arriver gros comme une maison et on appelle a sarcastiquement "la slection naturelle". Outre le ct mprisant et dplac de cette expression, si elle existait vraiment, cette slection naturelle, on ne vivrait pas dans le monde dans lequel on vit aujourd'hui.




> Il aura le droit de t'incendier pour que tu regarde la route et toi t'auras le droit de t'excuser. Il n'y a pas mort d'homme.


Je t'assure que ce n'est pas du tout comme a que a se passe aujourd'hui. La dernire fois que j'ai incendi une conne parce qu'elle avait cogn ma fille avec l'enclume qu'il y avait dans mon sac  main, elle a menac d'appeler les flics et, si je me fie aux regards haineux  l'entour, je suis persuade qu'on ne m'aurait pas donn raison. C'est considr tout  fait normal de ne pas regarder devant soi. Peut-tre que les autres sont quips d'un systme de pilotage automatique que je n'ai pas.




> Les comportements  risque li  linattention ne sont pas propre  pokemon go, donc on va faire une loi sur l'inattention? Dans ce cas, c'est quoi l'inattention?


C'est prcisment ce que je veux dire. Si les choses se passent mal suite  (et non pas  cause de) l'utilisation d'un appareil, on va essayer de rglementer l'utilisation de l'appareil, pas de faire une loi sur l'inattention, sur le manque de bon sens et autres.

----------


## Kearz

> Passer sous une voiture, glisser sur quelque chose, pousser quelqu'un sur la route alors qu'un bus passe au raz du trottoir, etc.


Passer sous une voiture: tu n'as surement pas respect le code de la route, donc il y a dj des rgles pour a. 
Glisser sur quelques choses: mon dieu, tu vas peut-tre te fouler une cheville. 
Pousser quelqu'un sur la route: dans un cas extrme ou pas de chance un mec c'tait dit "je vais raser le trottoir et pas regarder autour de moi" rencontre une personne qui ne fait pas attention qui elle aussi ras le trottoir. Et en plus il faut un bus en mme temps.   ::roll:: 




> Sauf que a a pris tellement d'ampleur dans certains endroits que la loi n'est juste plus applicable. Quand les reprsentants de l'ordre sont dpasss, a incite M Tout le monde  faire respecter la loi lui-mme, et c'est dangereux. On voit a arriver gros comme une maison et on appelle a sarcastiquement "la slection naturelle". Outre le ct mprisant et dplac de cette expression, si elle existait vraiment, cette slection naturelle, on ne vivrait pas dans le monde dans lequel on vit aujourd'hui.


Faut tre un grand malade pour faire respecter la loi soit mme quand quelqu'un traverse sans faire attention. 




> Je t'assure que ce n'est pas du tout comme a que a se passe aujourd'hui. La dernire fois que j'ai incendi une conne parce qu'elle avait cogn ma fille avec l'enclume qu'il y avait dans mon sac  main, elle a menac d'appeler les flics et, si je me fie aux regards haineux  l'entour, je suis persuade qu'on ne m'aurait pas donn raison.


a dpend comment tu l'as incendi, il y a une diffrence entre dire "Tu peux pas faire attention" (mme sur un ton mchant) et faire un lot d'insulte.




> C'est prcisment ce que je veux dire. Si les choses se passent mal suite  (et non pas  cause de) l'utilisation d'un appareil, on va essayer de rglementer l'utilisation de l'appareil, pas de faire une loi sur l'inattention, sur le manque de bon sens et autres.


L'effet de masse fait que a risque d'arriver avec Pokemon. 
Mais tu n'as jamais crois quelqu'un qui lit son livre (ou journal ou magasine) en marchant? Tu vas faire une loi sur les livres dans la rue?

Les lois qui peuvent rgir Pokemon existent dj, il suffit de les faire appliquer: on conduit pas avec son portable (mme  vlo), on traverse pas en random sans passage clout. 
Autres choses lis  l'utilisation sur le trottoir, c'est de l'extrme inutile.

----------


## Neckara

> Passer sous une voiture: tu n'as surement pas respect le code de la route, donc il y a dj des rgles pour a.


De mme lorsque tu conduis sous l'effet d'alcool ou de drogues.
Pourtant on a bien instaur des rgles spcifiques  la conduite sous l'emprise de ces produits.

Je rappelle qu'on parle principalement d'incitations et principalement de l'diteur, plus que des joueurs. Et qu'on cherche aussi et avant tout  prvenir les accidents. Si tu passes sous une voiture, a te fera une belle jambe de savoir si tu as respect ou non le code de la route. Le but est tout de mme que cette personne ne finisse pas sous une voiture ( moins que j'ai loup quelque chose).




> Glisser sur quelques choses: mon dieu, tu vas peut-tre te fouler une cheville.


L'effet domino peut tre assez marrant  ::aie:: .

Plus srieusement, on peut dj se faire de belles fractures ou se retrouver sur la route.




> Pousser quelqu'un sur la route: dans un cas extrme ou pas de chance un mec c'tait dit "je vais raser le trottoir et pas regarder autour de moi" rencontre une personne qui ne fait pas attention qui elle aussi ras le trottoir. Et en plus il faut un bus en mme temps.


Les chances ont beau tre faibles, sur 60 millions de franais, ce n'est pas improbable.

Bon, je dis un bus, mais a pourrait tre un camion ou tout simplement une voiture.




> L'effet de masse fait que a risque d'arriver avec Pokemon. 
> Mais tu n'as jamais crois quelqu'un qui lit son livre (ou journal ou magasine) en marchant? Tu vas faire une loi sur les livres dans la rue?


On retombe dans ce que j'appelle l'argument maternelle : "mais matresse ! lui il fait pire/pareil !". Que les livres doivent tre interdit ou non dans la rue est un autre dbat.




> Les lois qui peuvent rgir Pokemon existent dj, il suffit de les faire appliquer: on conduit pas avec son portable (mme  vlo), on traverse pas en random sans passage clout.


Comme on l'a dit, on joue surtout sur les incitations, et la discussion ne se limite pas non plus qu' a.

----------


## Invit

> a dpend comment tu l'as incendi, il y a une diffrence entre dire "Tu peux pas faire attention" (mme sur un ton mchant) et faire un lot d'insulte.


Je ne l'ai pas insult, c'est pas mon genre et, quand j'ai quelque chose  dire, j'aime bien qu'on m'coute. Ds qu'on commence avec les insultes, je sais que c'est courru d'avance. J'ai commenc par un "Tu peux pas faire attention" (sur un ton passablement mchant), mais, comme elle avait les couteurs sur les oreilles, j'ai d crier plus fort (c'est a je pense qui n'a pas trop plu).






> L'effet de masse fait que a risque d'arriver avec Pokemon. 
> Mais tu n'as jamais crois quelqu'un qui lit son livre (ou journal ou magasine) en marchant? Tu vas faire une loi sur les livres dans la rue?


Sans effet de masse avec les livres, il est inutile de faire une loi sur les livres. Le rle des lois est de rgler (ou d'apporter un cadre rglementaire ) un problme, lorsqu'il existe. Le fait est que le jeu Pokmon Go, comme toute autre appli de ralit augmente qui se jouerait massivement dans les lieux publics en pose. On ne peut pas juste laisser la situation telle qu'elle est et tout mettre sur le dos des joueurs, individuellement. L'exemple du Pokstop dans la Villa Grimaldi ou dans le commissariat sont des bons exemples. Les pokstops sont bien l pour inviter les joueurs  s'y rendre, ou j'ai loup un truc ? 




> Les lois qui peuvent rgir Pokemon existent dj, il suffit de les faire appliquer: on conduit pas avec son portable (mme  vlo), on traverse pas en random sans passage clout. 
> Autres choses lis  l'utilisation sur le trottoir, c'est de l'extrme inutile.


La rglementation existe bien dans la plupart des cas, mais, encore une fois, si elle ne suffit pas pour rgler le problme, il faut s'efforcer de trouver une solution. Comment veux-tu les faire appliquer malgr l'effet de masse ? Embaucher 5 flics par rue (a rglerait le problme du chmage, remarque) et leur demander d'arrter chaque gamin qui ne fait pas attention ?

----------


## Kearz

> On retombe dans ce que j'appelle l'argument maternelle : "mais matresse ! lui il fait pire/pareil !". Que les livres doivent tre interdit ou non dans la rue est un autre dbat.


Pas du tout, on rentre dans la stigmatisation. 

tre inattentif avec une application de RA, c'est grave au point de faire une loi. 
Par contre tre inattentif avec un livre, un pot de confiture, un yoyo, un mp3 c'est pas grave.

C'est clairement de la stigmatisation de la RA. 





> L'exemple du Pokstop dans la Villa Grimaldi ou dans le commissariat sont des bons exemples. Les pokstops sont bien l pour inviter les joueurs  s'y rendre, ou j'ai loup un truc ?


Le jeu t'invite  aller devant, pas dedans.  :;): 





> Embaucher 5 flics par rue (a rglerait le problme du chmage, remarque) et leur demander d'arrter chaque gamin qui ne fait pas attention ?


Et si tu rajoute des nouvelles lois, qui va les faire appliquer?



Edit:
Je sais pas si c'est dit mais Niantic a ajout une option  la Waze. Qui, lorsque tu te dplace vite, tu demande de valider que tu es le passager et non le conducteur.

----------


## Neckara

> Pas du tout, on rentre dans la stigmatisation. 
> 
> tre inattentif avec une application de RA, c'est grave au point de faire une loi. 
> Par contre tre inattentif avec un livre, un pot de confiture, un yoyo, un mp3 c'est pas grave.
> 
> C'est clairement de la stigmatisation de la RA.


Absolument pas.

Dj la RA dans ces proportions est assez rcent, il est donc tout  fait normal de s'interroger, et de rechercher les implications et consquences dans la vie relle ainsi que de savoir comment contrer les ngatifs.

Ensuite, c'est aussi une question de proportion. On se moque qu'il y ai un petit tourdit de temps en temps avec un livre  la main (personnellement j'en croise pas beaucoup, presque  me demander si a existe rellement  ::mouarf:: ). Par contre des attroupements frquents d'tourdis un peu partout, c'est dj plus dangereux.
De plus, si demain on va se pencher sur la question des livres, a sera aussi une stigmatisation ? On se mort la queue.

L on a des vnements et on agit en consquence c'est tout. Au passage, c'est toi qui parle de faire une loi pour les pitons sur les trottoirs. Or comme l'a dj montr ce sujet, on voit que le problme et la question pose est bien plus tendue que cela. C'est bien toi qui rduit la problmatique pose et qui parle ensuite de "stigmatisation".


Donc je persiste et signe, c'est bien un "argument maternelle".


Note : Est-ce que tu pourrais aussi citer correctement ? C'est un peu enquiquinant.
En bas  droite de chaque post tu as un bouton pour citer. Ce qui permet ensuite d'avoir un bouton sur la citation pour consulter le post originel et ainsi remonter la discussion, nous permettant de resituer le contexte.

----------


## craTR

Un jeu est une activit comme une autre. Si des risques de troubles/dangers apparaissent, il est du devoir de nos reprsentants de se saisir du sujet et de voir s'il faut apporter une rponse.

Pour rebondir sur les exemples concernant l'automobile, je pense qu'une grande majorit de ceux pour qui la vitesse en voiture est un jeu, ont compris que pour le vivre sereinement c'est sur un circuit que a se passe.
Que pour rouler plus vite, il faut des routes adapts (autoroute...)
Et de plus, les consquences  conduire une voiture sont telles qu'on a t oblig d'imaginer un principe de permis car mme si tout le monde sait appuyer sur une pdale, tout le monde n'est pas capable de grer correctement un vhicule !
C'est sr que a fait des rgles, c'est sans doute encore de trop pour certains d'aprs ce que je lis.

J'aimerais finir sur un point important. Il ne faut pas oublier que globalement une bonne partie des problmes est li  la fainantise (je suis gentil) de Niantic!
Aprs un bon troll, rien de vaut une petite explication.
Nous n'aurions pas ce genre de discussion si ds le dbut ils avaient gr (ce n'est pas une liste exhaustive) :
- pour que le jeu ne fonctionne pas sur la route ou trop prs,
- pour que certaines zones soient pargnes (cimetire, commissariat...),
- pour qu' l'approche de certains lieux, une alerte apparaisse...
Je suis sr que personne n'aurait rien trouv  redire si le jeu avait dj pris tout a en compte !
Au lieu de a, le logiciel sort et on devient tous bta-testeur sans obligatoirement le vouloir.

----------


## Invit

> Le jeu t'invite  aller devant, pas dedans.


Ah ? Merci pour la prcision. Visiblement, certains joueurs ne sont pas au courant.







> Et si tu rajoute des nouvelles lois, qui va les faire appliquer?


L'ide,  mon avis, c'est de trouver des solutions prventives, pas de punir chaque joueur inattentif, effront, bte, sans scrupules, insouciant, etc. Par exemple, en demandant  Niantic de mettre en place un systme de "zones blanches" pouvant tre demandes par la mairie (ou autres, il faudrait dfinir les modalits) et appliques trs rapidement pour les zones o le jeu pose des problmes de scurit. Aprs, bien sr, il y a pas mal de choses  mettre en place notamment pour viter les abus de la part des demandeurs.
Une autre solution serait de faire appel au crowdsourcing en demandant aux joueurs de remplir un formulaire avant de valider les points o on peut trouver des pokmons. 
Mais, clairement,  partir du moment o la scurit des joueurs et des autres est en jeu (et l, vu le nombre de problmes qui mergent chaque jour, a m'a l'air d'tre le cas), il faut s'interroger sur la manire de les rsoudre, et pas se contenter de pointer du doigt les joueurs.

----------


## Jipt

> Edit:
> Je sais pas si c'est dit mais Niantic a ajout une option  la Waze. Qui, lorsque tu te dplaces vite, tu te demande de valider que tu es le passager et non le conducteur.


Et qu'est-ce qui va empcher le conducteur de valider qu'il est le passager, mmmh ?





> [...] C'est considr tout  fait normal de ne pas regarder devant soi.


C'est plutt qu'on va de plus en plus vers un monde o il est dangereux de regarder l'autre (combien de morts pour un regard, surtout dans les jeunes gnrations ?), et o il est donc plus prudent de regarder ailleurs.
Et comme on ne peut pas toujours regarder ses pieds, ni un livre (puisqu'on lit de moins en moins [y a qu' voir comment certains crivent]), ben ce jeu tombe  pic : le super-prtexte pour ne pas tre oblig d'viter l'autre, cet inconnu qui me terrorise...

----------


## Invit

> Et comme on ne peut pas toujours regarder ses pieds, ni un livre (puisqu'on lit de moins en moins [y a qu' voir comment certains crivent]), ben ce jeu tombe  pic : le super-prtexte pour ne pas tre oblig d'viter l'autre, cet inconnu qui me terrorise...


Si on regarde ses pieds, on me voit trs bien du haut de mon mtre cinquante  ::aie:: 

Ce qui serait assez drle, ce serait que le promeneur lambda se mette  se dguiser en pokmon pour avoir un minimum d'attention. Pour sensibiliser la jeunesse toussa toussa. Je vais lancer l'ide. C'est pas du tout parce que j'ai envie de me dguiser en Carapuce, hein. Je prend Lippoutou !  ::wow::

----------


## Jipt

> Ce qui serait assez drle, ce serait que le promeneur lambda se mette  se dguiser en pokmon pour avoir un minimum d'attention.


Comme a ? :

source
OMG quelle horreur ! Si je croise a dans la rue je change de trottoir (en regardant  gauche  droite avant de traverser  ::mouarf:: )

----------


## goomazio

> On ne peut pas juste laisser la situation telle qu'elle est et tout mettre sur le dos des joueurs, individuellement. L'exemple du Pokstop dans la Villa Grimaldi ou dans le commissariat sont des bons exemples. Les pokstops sont bien l pour inviter les joueurs  s'y rendre, ou j'ai loup un truc ?


Les joueurs savent, s'ils connaissent le fonctionnement du jeu, que les endroits sont dfinis quasi alatoirement. Et, par exemple, quand on fait du skateboard et qu'on voit une bordure en marbre dans une proprit prive qu'on adorerait "grinder", on sait  quoi s'attendre. Mais, c'est sur que l, en plus du dsir principal de vouloir attrapper le pokmon et de l'effet "waouw" d'attrapper un pokmon dans un endroit attypique, il y a l'effet "argument d'autorit" : le jeu rvolutionnaire, dont tout le monde parle, nous propose d'aller l, alors pourquoi ne pas y aller.

OK pour les barrires sur les ponts, mais PAS OK pour interdire le fait de gnrer alatoirement des choses sur la carte du monde.

----------


## Invit

Les lieux Pokestop ne sont pas pour la grande majorit "gnr alatoirement", ils sont le fruit du travail des joueurs du jeu Ingress (prise de photos, choix, etc..), jeu dvelopp par Niantic sur un style de RA...
Maintenant, vu le nombre de joueurs, ils sont obligs d'en ajouter encore plus... Et aprs, si t'as 2 gamins qui sont devant le portail du cimetire avec leur tlphone... C'est la mort ? ( ::aie:: )

Je rejoins Kearz, que ce soit un pokemon, un pokestop o ce que vous voulez, il ne faut pas tre dessus ! C'est un rayon o il faut tre  proximit ...
Mais l o c'est le meilleur, c'est que vous faites des gnralits avec 2 articles... Mais srieux, les journalistes surfent sur la vague ! Alors vous avez 2 abrutis qui vont dans un commissariat ou un hpital et on parle de la majorit .... On vous dit que le jeu a t tlcharg  plus de 50 M !!!! (100M !?) Mais c'est pas des armes dinconscients qui sautent sous les voitures ... 
D'ailleurs, y'a eu un article d'un enfant cras car il a travers la route en jouant  Pokemon ? (vrai question)

Aprs, perso, je trouve qu'on a dj suffisamment de loi... Neckara parlait de l'alcool au volant mais c'est pas comparable, c'est tout simplement un texte diffrent pour diverses raisons, il faut fixer un taux, on est quand mme au volant sans "distraction". Le reste, la loi a tout englob avec un beau "Le conducteur doit tre concentr, les mains disponibles pour effectuer les manuvres, blablablabla ...". C'est pour a qu'on a pas besoin d'une loi spcialement pour la cigarette, boire de l'eau, manger un sandwich ! (Oui mais si y'a pas de sauce ???? a risque pas de couler ....  ::mrgreen::  )

Je trouve juste que Pokemon nous montre que notre socit est de moins en moins tolrante ... Mme les loisirs doivent tre contrl, supprim, etc ...
Moi perso, je promne mon chien, bah srieux, j'ai jamais vu autant de jeunes dans les rues de ma petite ville ... Ils sont en groupes, seules, etc ... Et bah tant mieux ! Y'a pas de bonnes ou de mauvaises raisons pour sortir avec ses amis...

----------


## DarkBakura

> Mais, c'est sur que l, en plus du dsir principal de vouloir attrapper le pokmon et de l'effet "waouw" d'attrapper un pokmon dans un endroit attypique, il y a l'effet "argument d'autorit" : le jeu rvolutionnaire, dont tout le monde parle, nous propose d'aller l, alors pourquoi ne pas y aller.


Ce qui me tue dans tout a reste l'absence totale de jugement de la part de certains joueurs.

Quand on arrive face  une proprit clairement identifie comme "prive", peu importe ce que dit le jeu : il parait ABERRANT de se dire "Oh c'est pas grave, j'y vais !". Je veux dire, mme en tant que gamer passionn par certains jeux, JAMAIS il ne me viendrait  l'esprit, parce qu' un moment donn une qute me propose de faire telle ou telle action qui paratrait litigieuse au regard de la loi ou simplement du respect d'autrui, de l'effectuer juste pour complter ma partie. C'est ridicule de raisonner comme a.

Et on en revient donc  l'histoire de la loi : tant que tout ce qui a trait  ce genre de comportements dviants n'est pas stipul noir sur blanc, on ne pourra reprocher  nos responsables politiques d'essayer de trouver une solution. L c'est parce que le jeu use de la Ralit Augmente, et entrane donc les joueurs  aller un peu n'importe o, qu'on se retrouve face  certains problmes qui n'avaient pas t imagins auparavant. Ce n'est pas, contrairement  ce que j'ai lu plus haut, de la "stigmatisation  l'encontre de la RA". C'est simplement que cette dernire apporte des cas indits, qui ncessitent une rflexion sur comment encadrer juridiquement les drives lies  ce phnomne. Qui, rappelons-le, est un phnomne de masse, et est donc sujet  se prsenter bien plus frquemment que certains contre-exemples qui ont t proposs.

Aprs voil, je parle de tout a mais je ne remets une fois de plus pas en cause l'essence de base du jeu. Comme le souligne Orygynz, l'ide d'inciter les gens  sortir,  se rencontrer,  changer sur un thme commun qui est la chasse aux pokemons... C'est super. C'est plutt l'irresponsabilit des joueurs, encore une fois, qui mne  des rflexions moins amusantes que ce que devrait gnrer un simple divertissement.

----------


## Kearz

Il y a un truc que je comprends pas, je suis sidr qu'on puisse penser que les jeux de RA soit le problme.

Bon, faut tre franc, le vrai problme c'est ceux qui utilise le jeu en voiture. Et uniquement l'utilisation en voiture. Hors le portable est interdit en voiture, on va pas rajouter une loi parce que certains ne respectent pas l'interdiction. _(il y a plein de monde qui ne respectent pas les limitations de vitesse pourtant on vient pas surcharger la loi)_

Foncer dans une autre personne  6km/h, c'est loin d'tre mortel et a reste un fait exceptionnel. A cette vitesse, si tu fonce dans quelqu'un c'est quand t'tais quand mme vachement concentr sur ton tlphone. a peut arrive avec ou sans jeu et c'est pas spcialement dangereux. 
Pareil, les intersections, quand tu joues, tu les vois. Si tu traverses sans regarder c'est en ton me et conscience. Soit tu t'en fous du danger, soit on tas mal duqu mais si tu traverse sans regarder c'est pas le jeu le problme, c'est le joueur.
_(et le cas exceptionnel de je te pousse du trottoir, et tu percutes une voiture...Avec des si, on peut mettre des bords en caoutchouc sur chaque coin de mur)_

J'ai jou en groupe a Ingress et  Pokemon go, seul et en groupe, on a jamais percut un autre piton et on a jamais travers une route sans s'en rendre compte. 

Les problmes sur les trottoirs, il y en a plein (Les trottoirs sont trs peu rglement). 

Le principe franais de tout le monde veut mettre sa loi mme la plus inutile, a devient un peu chiant  ::roll:: . 
Il y a dj des lois global: portable interdit en voiture, portable autoris  pied, traverser la route au hasard interdit.


En plus le jeu est bien pens pour viter que les personnes aient un comportement  risque :  
- Les meilleures pokemon / la plus grosse varit de pokemon sont dans les parcs. Donc pas de voiture. _(exemple: Un pokemon rare ne peut pas pop sur une autoroute)_
- En voiture, on ne dtecte pas grand chose. 
- Les pokestop et Pokemon sont accessibles dans une zone et non sur un point prcis. Pas besoin d'entrer chez autrui pour accder. 






Ps: 



> Et qu'est-ce qui va empcher le conducteur de valider qu'il est le passager, mmmh ?


Qu'est-ce qui empche un con d'tre un con? Rien. 
Qu'est-ce qui m'empche de tuer quelqu'un  part la loi? Rien. Si je la respect pas, je dois en assumer les consquences, c'est tout.

----------


## DarkBakura

Tu ne rponds pas au cas de ceux qui entrent dans des proprits prives, Kearz, ce qui arrive parfois  cause des Pokstops... ou plutt, pardon,  cause de joueurs qui ne veulent pas rflchir. Et mme si en effet avec des "si" on pourrait aller loin, on parle quand mme de personnes parfois en groupe et appartenant  une trs large communaut, pouvant gnrer des incidents du type "bousculade", "irruption sur la route sans regarder" ou autres plus facilement qu'une personne seule avec une petite communaut de joueurs rendant le phnomne nettement moins probable. Juridiquement, qu'est-ce qui protge ceux qui vont faire les frais de leur ventuelle btise ?

Que tu joues seul ou en groupe dans le respect d'autrui, c'est trs bien, et je pense tout de mme qu'une bonne partie des joueurs de RA sont comme toi. Encore une fois je ne pense pas qu'il faille stigmatiser le principe, par ailleurs trs bon dans ses intentions et dans ce qu'il apporte comme exprience vidoludique. Moi-mme les quelques fois o j'y joue je suis tout aussi vigilant pour ne pas faire n'importe quoi. Mais on sait trs bien que qui dit "phnomne de masse" dit son lot de personnes moins rflchies. Et c'est de a dont on dbat.

Tu as raison malgr tout, on ne peut pas faire une loi pour tout. Mais c'est quand mme normal de pousser un peu la rflexion sur le sujet quand on constate certains vides potentiels, non ? Ca ne veut pas dire qu'une loi en dcoulera forcment, et peut-tre mme s'apercevra-t-on que ce n'est pas ncessaire car les arguments allant  l'encontre de cela seront viables dans n'importe quel cas de figure. Mais y rflchir ne fait jamais de mal. =)

----------


## Invit

Tu as raison mais dans ce cas prcis, il ne faut rflchir qu' la partie "masse de joueurs qui arrivent dans un endroit prcis  cause d'un pokemon" et exclure toute la partie, jeu au volant, inattention sur le trottoir, etc ... Pour cette partie, la loi est dj prsente.

Et encore, les mouvement de masse qu'on peut voir en vido se font exclusivement dans les parcs ... non ?
Certaines vidos qu'on a pu voir dans les rues, c'tait plutt le fait de commerant qui ont voulu surfer sur le jeu et attirer du monde engageant leur responsabilit ?

----------


## Kearz

> Tu ne rponds pas au cas de ceux qui entrent dans des proprits prives, Kearz, ce qui arrive parfois  cause des Pokstops... ou plutt, pardon,  cause de joueurs qui ne veulent pas rflchir.


Ben si, c'est rpondu mainte et mainte fois ici.  

Comment marche les Pokestops?
Les Pokestops sont des points Ingress. Des points Ingress qui sont proposs par les joueurs et valid par Niantic. 
Ce sont des points qui ncessite une photo et une position GPS. Donc le joueur d'Ingress a du y accder donc logiquement pas un lieu prive et derrire il y a le filtre Niantic pour tre sur que c'est un lieu public.

Oui, il y a des Pokestops sur certains btiment prive, au niveau de leur faade. Donc accessible depuis la rue, pas besoin d'entre.

Les Pokestops sont  99.9% accessible depuis la rue / parc / ... _(pour les 0.01%; c'est une erreur humaine)_
Ils ne posent donc aucun problme.

----------


## DarkBakura

Sauf qu'il n'y a pas que les Pokstops. Ma phrase t'a induit en erreur, mes excuses. 

Certains pokemons "rares" se trouvent dans des endroits privs, puisqu'ils sont gnrs alatoirement dans divers endroits et certains jardins, par exemples, peuvent couvrir assez de surface pour ne pas permettre  un joueur de faire apparatre le pokemon s'il se contente de le contourner. N'a-t-on pas vu l'histoire de ces joueurs entrs dans un commissariat parce que le jeu leur indiquait qu'un pokemon s'y trouvait, ou cette annonce de bien immobilier vantant la prsence d'un Mlofe entre ses murs ? Du coup, comment a se passe dans ces cas-l, pour ceux qui voient des gens entrer chez eux juste pour capturer des pokmons, sans forcment faire de dgats, sans forcment penser  mal mais en s'introduisant malgr tout bel et bien dans un espace priv ? Et quid de ce "0.01%" d'erreur humaine dont tu parles qui pourrait aussi amener des problmes dans le cas d'un Pokstop mal rfrenc ?

Bref, je sais que je tire un peu le principe vers des cas trs particuliers, et qui peuvent ne pas paratre forcment "graves", mais c'est ce genre de questions qui, en s'accumulant, entranent notre dbat.

----------


## Kearz

> Certains pokemons "rares" se trouvent dans des endroits privs, puisqu'ils sont gnrs alatoirement dans divers endroits et certains jardins, par exemples, peuvent couvrir assez de surface pour ne pas permettre  un joueur de faire apparatre le pokemon s'il se contente de le contourner.


C'est du pseudo-alatoire. Encore une fois, les parcs sont favoriss pour ce genre de chose. 




> N'a-t-on pas vu l'histoire de ces joueurs entrs dans un commissariat parce que le jeu leur indiquait qu'un pokemon s'y trouvait, ou cette annonce de bien immobilier vantant la prsence d'un Mlofe entre ses murs ? Du coup, comment a se passe dans ces cas-l, pour ceux qui voient des gens entrer chez eux juste pour capturer des pokmons, sans forcment faire de dgats, sans forcment penser  mal mais en s'introduisant malgr tout bel et bien dans un espace priv ?


Le radar te dit juste: "il y a ceux pokemon dans le coin", il ne dit pas o. 
Il ne dit pas o donc non, il n'y a pas de radar qui dit "il est dans le commissariat". _(De toute faon, mme s'il tait dedans, logiquement tu pourrais l'avoir d'un point extrieur)
_

Sauf si ton jardin est un terrain de foot, tu pourras accder au pokemon de l'exterieur. 
Et sinon, vu que le radar ne te dit pas o est le pokemon, tu vas faire quoi? Visiter tous les jardins? Bien sur que non. Tu vas longer les maisons dans la rue.  
Potentiellement, dans les lieux prives de grande envergure, tu as des Pokemons (pas plus rare que dans n'importe quel parc). Par exemple  Disneyland, donc si tu veux chasser le pokemon  Disney, ben paye ton entre. 




> Et quid de ce "0.01%" d'erreur humaine dont tu parles qui pourrait aussi amener des problmes dans le cas d'un Pokstop mal rfrenc ?


Ben, si tu es chez toi et que tu vois un pokestop dans ton jardin, tu contact Niantic pour dnoncer l'erreur et voil  ::):

----------


## Neckara

> Mais l o c'est le meilleur, c'est que vous faites des gnralits avec 2 articles...


Il ne me semble pas, en ce qui concerne les derniers posts, qu'on ai fait cela.




> Aprs, perso, je trouve qu'on a dj suffisamment de loi... Neckara parlait de l'alcool au volant mais c'est pas comparable, c'est tout simplement un texte diffrent pour diverses raisons, il faut fixer un taux, on est quand mme au volant sans "distraction". Le reste, la loi a tout englob avec un beau "Le conducteur doit tre concentr, les mains disponibles pour effectuer les manuvres, blablablabla ...". C'est pour a qu'on a pas besoin d'une loi spcialement pour la cigarette, boire de l'eau, manger un sandwich ! (Oui mais si y'a pas de sauce ???? a risque pas de couler ....  )


O as-tu lu qu'on voulait mettre en place des lois "spcialement pour Pokmon Go" ?

La pntration d'une proprit prive peut faire l'objet d'un travail juridique  cause des exactions de joueurs de Pokmon Go, sans pour autant gnrer une loi ne visant que la RA ou Pokmon Go.
La mise sur le march d'applications peut faire l'objet de lois sur la vie prive sans pour autant se limiter sur les jeux de RA ou de Pokmon Go.
La rflexion autours des jeux de RA ne vise pas uniquement Pokmon Go et est lgitime quand une telle nouveaut arrive.
La distraction peut aussi faire l'objet de lois ne touchant pas uniquement Pokmon Go et peuvent tre endurcies.

Et vous semblez encore une fois oublier, que ce n'est pas uniquement contre les joueurs, mais aussi et surtout contre les diteurs, c'est  dire aux niveaux des incitations qu'ils gnrent de par leurs applications.





> Je trouve juste que Pokemon nous montre que notre socit est de moins en moins tolrante ...


Je suis d'accord, mais dans l'autre sens. On est de moins en moins tolrant car lorsqu'on ne fait que parler de "se poser la question", sans mme commencer  proposer des lois ou des dispositions, on a dj une leve extra-ordinaire de boucliers, criant  la discrimination... sans mme savoir ce qui sera propos derrire.... et avant mme avoir pu commencer le travail de rflexions et d'enqute.




> Mme les loisirs doivent tre contrl, supprim, etc ...
> Moi perso, je promne mon chien, bah srieux, j'ai jamais vu autant de jeunes dans les rues de ma petite ville ... Ils sont en groupes, seules, etc ... Et bah tant mieux ! Y'a pas de bonnes ou de mauvaises raisons pour sortir avec ses amis...


 ::weird::  il a jamais t question d'interdire aux personnes de sortir de chez elles pour jouer  Pokmon Go.




> Il y a un truc que je comprends pas, je suis sidr qu'on puisse penser que les jeux de RA soit le problme.


Il n'a jamais t question de dire "les jeux de RA sont le problme" ou "non c'est de la faute des joueurs".




> Bon, faut tre franc, le vrai problme c'est ceux qui utilise le jeu en voiture. Et uniquement l'utilisation en voiture. Hors le portable est interdit en voiture, on va pas rajouter une loi parce que certains ne respectent pas l'interdiction.


Tu rduis le dbat qui est pourtant bien plus large que cela, comme on se tue  le rpter.

De plus, on peut trouver des exemples de lois qui viennent contre-dire ta logique. Notamment pour la vente d'essence en jerrycan d'essence alors qu'on sait dj qu'il est interdit de mettre le feu  tout et n'importe quoi ou la vente d'armes  feu alors qu'on sait tous que de trouer son voisin est illgal.
_




			
				il y a plein de monde qui ne respectent pas les limitations de vitesse pourtant on vient pas surcharger la loi
			
		

_
Il y a pourtant eu des volutions dans ce sens, notamment par l'introduction des radars automatiques.




> Foncer dans une autre personne  6km/h, c'est loin d'tre mortel et a reste un fait exceptionnel. A cette vitesse, si tu fonce dans quelqu'un c'est quand t'tais quand mme vachement concentr sur ton tlphone. a peut arrive avec ou sans jeu et c'est pas spcialement dangereux. [..]
> _(et le cas exceptionnel de je te pousse du trottoir, et tu percutes une voiture...Avec des si, on peut mettre des bords en caoutchouc sur chaque coin de mur)_


Le problme est que tu nous laisses une affirmation, on te rpond avec des contre-exemples, puis tu rduis le dbats  ces simples contre-exemples sans nuances ou recul.




> Pareil, les intersections, quand tu joues, tu les vois. Si tu traverses  sans regarder c'est en ton me et conscience. Soit tu t'en fous du  danger, soit on tas mal duqu mais si tu traverse sans regarder c'est  pas le jeu le problme, c'est le joueur.


O a-t-on affirm que ce serait "le jeu le problme" dans ce cas de figure ?  ::koi:: .
Merci de ne pas caricaturer nos propos.

Il ne faut pas confondre ce qui est de l'ordre incitatif qui peut engager la responsabilit du jeu si on admet qu'il n'a pas pris les dispositions ncessaire en scurit vis  vis des mcanismes mme du jeu (e.g. incitation  courir en pleine rue pour chopper le pokmon rare avant qu'il ne s'chappe), et ce qui est du comportement du joueur (e.g. courir en pleine rue).

Et encore une fois, qu'un joueur se fasse craser, ce n'est pas uniquement "bien fait pour sa gueule". C'est aussi ses proches qui souffrent, les passants qui sont choqus, le conducteurs qui devra vivre avec cela sur la conscience, des personnes qui devront collecter les petits bouts parpills, une enqute qui devra tre mene, le conducteur qui aura quelques emmerdes, etc.
Et encore une fois, il y a aussi des mineurs qui y jouent, le but c'est tout de mme d'viter qu'ils se fassent craser non ? Plutt que de se dire, une fois qu'ils sont crass, "ben il avait qu' respecter le code de la route".




> Les problmes sur les trottoirs, il y en a plein (Les trottoirs sont trs peu rglement).


Tu es en train de nous dire qu'on a pas besoin de loi supplmentaires... tout en nous disant que les trottoirs sont trs peu rglements.
Choisi l'un ou l'autre mais pas les deux  ::weird:: .

Soit on a besoin de loi supplmentaire et se pencher sur les problmes points par Pokmon Go nous permettra de lancer le dbat de manire plus gnrale quant aux trottoirs (e.g. interdire un certain niveau de distractions, mettre des principes que le piton doit rester matre de son corps en toute circonstances, etc.). Soit on a pas besoin de loi supplmentaires et il n'y a donc pas tant de problmes sur les trottoirs.




> Il y a dj des lois global: portable interdit en voiture, portable autoris  pied, traverser la route au hasard interdit.


Le problme, c'est que tu n'arrives pas, et refuse, de voir au-del.

Il y a l'infraction, les incitations  l'infraction, la prvention de l'infraction, le cadre juridique en cas d'infraction, la dissuasion de l'infraction par des circonstances aggravantes, etc.





> Qu'est-ce qui empche un con d'tre un con? Rien.


Raison de plus pour tenter de nous en protger un minimum, non ?




> Qu'est-ce qui m'empche de tuer quelqu'un  part la loi? Rien. Si je la respect pas, je dois en assumer les consquences, c'est tout.


Le fait que tu ne puisses pas t'acheter n'importe comment n'importe quelle arme ?
Que tu devras en assumer les consquences ? Et donc peser le pour et le contre de ton acte ?
Que la police peut tre alerte et ventuellement t'arrter avant que tu aies pu russir ou ritr ton action une nime fois ?
Que tu as des alternatives au meurtre/assassinat en cas de diffrent avec une autre personne ou de crainte pour ta propre scurit (e.g. porter plainte) ?
Qu'on puisse t'enfermer dans une prison pour viter la rcidive ?
Qu'on ai des structures mdicales pour certains cas ?

----------


## MarieKisSlaJoue

> Quand on arrive face  une proprit clairement identifie comme "prive", peu importe ce que dit le jeu : il parait ABERRANT de se dire "Oh c'est pas grave, j'y vais !". Je veux dire, mme en tant que gamer passionn par certains jeux, JAMAIS il ne me viendrait  l'esprit, parce qu' un moment donn une qute me propose de faire telle ou telle action qui paratrait litigieuse au regard de la loi ou simplement du respect d'autrui, de l'effectuer juste pour complter ma partie. C'est ridicule de raisonner comme a.


Ce paragraphe m'a fait penser  quelque chose. Moi j'adore les pommes et ma soeur les cerises. Petit on trouvais parfois des jardins priv avec dedans des pommiers et des cerisiers. Je vous le donne dans le mille, on escaladait les mur  plusieurs pour aller piquer les fruits.

Donc dire que c'est "ABERRANT" de se rendre dans une proprit priv qui n'est pas la notre je pense que c'est oubli bien vite nos jeunes annes. Je suis sur que je ne suis pas le seul gamin qui allait piquer des pommes chez le voisin. Si on se faisait choper bah on se faisait engueuler par les parents et puis voila. Aujourd'hui je serai trs bien capable de refaire la mme chose sachant que c'est une proprit priv.

Un surexpose un peu trop les actions faites par les joueurs  mon got. Et pour moi entre aller piquer une pomme et une pokmon c'est kiff kiff.

----------


## Kearz

> Et vous semblez encore une fois oublier, que ce n'est pas uniquement contre les joueurs, mais aussi et surtout contre les diteurs, c'est  dire aux niveaux des incitations qu'ils gnrent de par leurs applications.
> [...]
> Il ne faut pas confondre ce qui est de l'ordre incitatif qui peut engager la responsabilit du jeu si on admet qu'il n'a pas pris les dispositions ncessaire en scurit vis  vis des mcanismes mme du jeu (e.g. incitation  courir en pleine rue pour chopper le pokmon rare avant qu'il ne s'chappe), et ce qui est du comportement du joueur (e.g. courir en pleine rue).


Incitation, le jeu ne m'incite pas du tout  aller chez les autres. Le radar ne me dit pas o est le pokemon donc je ne sais pas o aller. Comme j'ai dit plus haut, je vois mal quelqu'un se dire "Viens, on va visiter toutes les maisons du quartier". 
Potentiellement, il m'incite  courir si on me dit il y a un Pokemon au bout de la rue. De la  m'inciter  mettre en danger autrui ou moi-mme en courant, il faut pas exagrer. 
Une incitation minime ne pousse pas aux actions maxi, a n'a pas de sens.  ::roll::  




> De plus, on peut trouver des exemples de lois qui viennent contre-dire ta logique. Notamment pour la vente d'essence en jerrycan d'essence alors qu'on sait dj qu'il est interdit de mettre le feu  tout et n'importe quoi ou la vente d'armes  feu alors qu'on sait tous que de trouer son voisin est illgal.
> Il y a pourtant eu des volutions dans ce sens, notamment par l'introduction des radars automatiques.


Il n'y a pas d'interdiction sur les jerrycans mais une limitation. L'essence comme les armes  feu sont des lments dangereux et difficilement matrisable. 
La matrise d'une pulsion pour rcuprer un Pokemon ne demande,  priori, aucune expertise.  

Le radar est un moyen de contrle et de sanction, ce n'est pas une loi. Si on parle de mettre des radars  tlphone portable, why not. 




> Le problme est que tu nous laisses une affirmation, on te rpond avec des contre-exemples, puis tu rduis le dbats  ces simples contre-exemples sans nuances ou recul.
> 
> O a-t-on affirm que ce serait "le jeu le problme" dans ce cas de figure ? .
> Merci de ne pas caricaturer nos propos.


Depuis le dbut vous avancez que le problme c'est la RA. Quand j'essaye de gnralis en disant que le problme c'est l'inattention, on me rpond que non. J'ai rien caricatur. 




> Et encore une fois, qu'un joueur se fasse craser, ce n'est pas uniquement "bien fait pour sa gueule". C'est aussi ses proches qui souffrent, les passants qui sont choqus, le conducteurs qui devra vivre avec cela sur la conscience, des personnes qui devront collecter les petits bouts parpills, une enqute qui devra tre mene, le conducteur qui aura quelques emmerdes, etc.
> Et encore une fois, il y a aussi des mineurs qui y jouent, le but c'est tout de mme d'viter qu'ils se fassent craser non ? Plutt que de se dire, une fois qu'ils sont crass, "ben il avait qu' respecter le code de la route".


J'ai jamais dit "bien fait pour sa gueule" mais ce sera un fait divers li  linattention et non pas li  une application de RA. 
On ne peut pas avoir la main sur l'attention de chacun. Encore une fois, on peut pas mettre un bout de caoutchouc sur chaque coin. Si le danger est minime et les cas rare, il n'y a pas forcement besoin de mettre un cadre lgal. 




> Tu es en train de nous dire qu'on a pas besoin de loi supplmentaires... tout en nous disant que les trottoirs sont trs peu rglements.
> Choisi l'un ou l'autre mais pas les deux .
> 
> Soit on a besoin de loi supplmentaire et se pencher sur les problmes points par Pokmon Go nous permettra de lancer le dbat de manire plus gnrale quant aux trottoirs (e.g. interdire un certain niveau de distractions, mettre des principes que le piton doit rester matre de son corps en toute circonstances, etc.). Soit on a pas besoin de loi supplmentaires et il n'y a donc pas tant de problmes sur les trottoirs.
> 
> 
> Le problme, c'est que tu n'arrives pas, et refuse, de voir au-del.c.


Non, je dis que le trottoir est peu rglement mais j'ai pas dit que c'tait un problme. 
L'important, c'est d'tre un minimum civilis. Si maintenant il faut des lois pour civiliser les gens, il y a un problme plus profond, un dysfonctionnement au niveau de l'ducation.
En roller, quand il y a du monde, ralentir. En mode piton, je laisse pass ceux qui font leur jogging. Etc.

----------


## Invit

> Un surexpose un peu trop les actions faites par les joueurs  mon got. Et pour moi entre aller piquer une pomme et une pokmon c'est kiff kiff.


Je dirais que la pomme c'est pire ! En loccurrence, il peut toujours attraper le pokemon aprs le voleur  ::mrgreen:: 

Attends Kearz, je retente : "Et encore une fois, pas besoin de rentrer dans un jardin. D'ailleurs, l'application ne donne aucune position exacte... Si il apparait sur le jeu, tu peux le chopper !"

----------


## Neckara

Au passage... vous avez pas oubli qu'il n'y a pas que des pokmons, mais aussi des pokestop et arnes ?




> Incitation, le jeu ne m'incite pas du tout  aller chez les autres. Le radar ne me dit pas o est le pokemon donc je ne sais pas o aller. Comme j'ai dit plus haut, je vois mal quelqu'un se dire "Viens, on va visiter toutes les maisons du quartier". 
> Potentiellement, il m'incite  courir si on me dit il y a un Pokemon au bout de la rue. De la  m'inciter  mettre en danger autrui ou moi-mme en courant, il faut pas exagrer. 
> Une incitation minime ne pousse pas aux actions maxi, a n'a pas de sens.


Premirement, comme je l'ai dj dit il y a plusieurs pages, ce n'est pas  toi de dcider s'il y a ou non incitation au niveau lgal, mais  un juge. Sachant que c'est quelque chose de relativement nouveau, on a pour le moment peu de jurisprudence.

Ensuite, je te trouves trs ferm d'esprit. Les incitations minimes perues par certains sont non seulement parfois suffisant pour dclencher un incident, mais aussi moins minime chez d'autres. Comme on le rpte, il y a aussi des enfants qui y jouent, ne les oublions pas. Le jeu peut aussi devenir trs vite addictif, et la prsence d'un pokmon trs recherch peut tre considr comme tant bien plus qu'une "incitation minime". Rappelons aussi que courir, c'est dj se mettre partiellement en danger.




> Il n'y a pas d'interdiction sur les jerrycans mais une limitation.


Cela tombe bien car on a jamais parl d'interdire Pokemon Go.




> Le radar est un moyen de contrle et de sanction, ce n'est pas une loi.


Et il n'y a absolument aucun cadre juridique autour...  ::weird:: 




> Depuis le dbut vous avancez que le problme c'est la RA.


Non.




> Quand j'essaye de gnralis en disant que le problme c'est l'inattention, on me rpond que non.


Non.
Tu essayes de restreindre le problme  un problme d'inattention des joueurs en occultant totalement le sujet de la discussion qui est plus en lien avec les incitations, la prvention des accidents, le floue juridique concernant certains infractions ainsi que le cadre juridique relatif  l'entre sur le march d'une application.

Tu ne gnralises absolument pas, tu rduits au contraire le dbat.
De plus, tu rduits le problme  l'infraction seule alors que je t'ai dj montr qu'il y a bien plus que cela dans les lois.




> J'ai jamais dit "bien fait pour sa gueule"


En ces termes non, mais c'est bien ce qui sort en substance de tes prcdentes interventions.




> mais ce sera un fait divers li  linattention et non pas li  une application de RA.


Je pense l'avoir dj dit ici, mais ce n'est pas parce que la RA peut tre responsable que cela dcharge pour autant le joueur de toute responsabilit. Les accidents n'ont gnralement pas qu'une seule cause, mais une accumulation de causes :
chausse mal entretenue ;dpassement de vitesse ;les enfants qui se bagarrent au fond de la voiture ;le maire qui n'a pas mis de panneau "attention cole" ;la mre qui ne surveille pas son enfant piton ;dfaut de fabrication sur le frein ; 

Il suffirait peut-tre qu'une seule de ses causes disparaissent pour que disparaisse cet accident. Mais ici chacun a sa part de responsabilit, ce qui ne dcharge pas les autres intervenants de leur propre responsabilits.




> On ne peut pas avoir la main sur l'attention de chacun. Encore une fois, on peut pas mettre un bout de caoutchouc sur chaque coin. Si le danger est minime et les cas rare, il n'y a pas forcement besoin de mettre un cadre lgal.


 Des questions se posent et on cherche juste  y rpondre, c'est tout. Ne caricature pas la chose en parlant de "mettre un bout de caoutchouc sur chaque coin.".
D'ailleurs il n'est pas uniquement questions de "dangers" ou de "cas rares" pour lgifrer. Dj parce qu'il n'y a pas que les "dangers" envers les personnes  prendre en comptes (e.g. violation d'une proprit prive), ni la raret, dans le sens o le phnomne pourrait s'amplifier dans le futur.
De plus, avant d'affirmer que les cas sont "minimes" et "rares", il faudrait dj passer par une commission d'enqute...




> Non, je dis que le trottoir est peu rglement mais j'ai pas dit que c'tait un problme.


Heu... tu dis quand mme que "les problmes sur les trottoirs, y'en a plein (Les trottoirs sont trs peu rglement)".




> L'important, c'est d'tre un minimum civilis. Si maintenant il faut des lois pour civiliser les gens, il y a un problme plus profond, un dysfonctionnement au niveau de l'ducation.


Mme sans dysfonctionnement, tu auras toujours des personnes pour enfreindre les lois et tre incivilis.

Et tu fais quoi ensuite ??
Tuer les gens, ce n'est pas civilis. Sauf qu'on a de temps en temps des meurtres, tu fais quoi ?

Si tout le monde tait civique, on aurait pas besoin d'autant de lois, de policiers, de prisons, de juges, etc.
Sauf qu'on ne vit pas dans le monde des Bizounours (point Taroth \o/) mais dans la ralit qui est loin d'tre parfaite. Il faut aussi tre un peu pragmatique.
On a un problme, il nous faut une solution, et ce n'est pas en se disant "si tout le monde y mettait un peu du sien  tre civilis, on aurait pas ce genre de problme" qu'on avancera.

----------


## Kearz

> Au passage... vous avez pas oubli qu'il n'y a pas que des pokmons, mais aussi des pokestop et arnes ?
> [...]
> Ensuite, je te trouves trs ferm d'esprit.


Avant de juger que je suis ferm d'esprit, tu penseras  lire tous ce que j'ai cris? 
Les Pokestop & Arnes ne sont pas des problmes puisqu'elles n'ont pas de limite dans le temps (pas de raison de courir) et qu'elles sont uniquement dans les lieux public (donc 0 violation de domicile). 
Je l'ai d'ailleurs dis seulement quoi, 4 fois? Preuve que tu lis ce qui t'arrange. 

En plus, je pense qu'un mec qui veut mettre des rgles sur tout et sur rien est surement plus ferm d'esprit que moi. M'enfin bon..  ::roll::  
Moi je demande pas une rgle sur chaque truc que je n'aime pas/ne comprends pas/qui est un danger minime en cas de mauvaise utilisation. Le principe de prcaution, pourquoi pas, l'abus de ce principe, je suis contre.




> Premirement, comme je l'ai dj dit il y a plusieurs pages, ce n'est pas  toi de dcider s'il y a ou non incitation au niveau lgal, mais  un juge. Sachant que c'est quelque chose de relativement nouveau, on a pour le moment peu de jurisprudence.
> 
> Ensuite, je te trouves trs ferm d'esprit. Les incitations minimes perues par certains sont non seulement parfois suffisant pour dclencher un incident, mais aussi moins minime chez d'autres. Comme on le rpte, il y a aussi des enfants qui y jouent, ne les oublions pas. Le jeu peut aussi devenir trs vite addictif, et la prsence d'un pokmon trs recherch peut tre considr comme tant bien plus qu'une "incitation minime". Rappelons aussi que courir, c'est dj se mettre partiellement en danger.
> [...]
> Tu essayes de restreindre le problme  un problme d'inattention des joueurs en occultant totalement le sujet de la discussion qui est plus en lien avec les incitations, la prvention des accidents, le floue juridique concernant certains infractions ainsi que le cadre juridique relatif  l'entre sur le march d'une application.


Trs bien, un juge c'est pas un parlementaire. Il ne cre pas de loi et ne propose pas de loi.
Laissons le juge, jugez, si accident il y a. Je ne suis pas contre, s'il y a problme judiciaire, il est logique qu'un juge tranche. 
Et si tu considres que courir est un danger, je pense que tu dois flipper tout les jours. Imagine, monter un escalier, mettre un T-Shirt, fermer une porte... Tant de danger dans notre monde.  ::aie:: 

D'ailleurs l'incitation n'est pas quelque chose dillgal. Inciter les gens  courir, dans un autre contexte, tu me dirais que c'est une bonne ide (parce que lutte contre l'obsit, blablabla).
C'est inciter les gens  faire des choses illgales qui est illgal. Hors le jeu n'incite pas le joueur  aller chez autrui puisque tout est sens tre accessible depuis le domaine public.





> Tu ne gnralises absolument pas, tu rduits au contraire le dbat.
> De plus, tu rduits le problme  l'infraction seule alors que je t'ai dj montr qu'il y a bien plus que cela dans les lois.


Non & non. 
Moi j'ai ouvert le dbat  l'inattention vu que les autres dbats (violation de prop.) n'existe pas dans le jeu. 
Donc j'ai ouvert au maximum sur le problme de cohabitation piton sur le trottoir/route qui est un problme d'inattention. 
Si tu veux dbattre sur des violations de proprit, a n'a aucun rapport avec le jeu donc tu peux faire un autre topic. Je pense que je rejoindrais mme ton avis, je suis pas pour la violation de proprit priv. _(m'tant fait voler quelque chose chez moi il y a deux semaines, je vois pas comment je pourrais tre pour.)_




> En ces termes non, mais c'est bien ce qui sort en substance de tes prcdentes interventions.


Non. Je ne l'ai pas dis et ce n'est pas ce qui ressort de mes interventions prcdentes.




> Des questions se posent et on cherche juste  y rpondre, c'est tout. Ne caricature pas la chose en parlant de "mettre un bout de caoutchouc sur chaque coin.".
> D'ailleurs il n'est pas uniquement questions de "dangers" ou de "cas rares" pour lgifrer. Dj parce qu'il n'y a pas que les "dangers" envers les personnes  prendre en comptes (e.g. violation d'une proprit prive), ni la raret, dans le sens o le phnomne pourrait s'amplifier dans le futur.
> De plus, avant d'affirmer que les cas sont "minimes" et "rares", il faudrait dj passer par une commission d'enqute...


Tu l'aime bien la violation de proprit qui n'existe pas dans le jeu hein?  ::aie:: 
Une commission d'enqute peut-tre pas, il suffit d'avoir des stats sur le nombre de plainte lie  Pokemon go (& ingress pour gnralis sur la RA) et voir si a vaut le coup de rglementer ou non. 




> Heu... tu dis quand mme que "les problmes sur les trottoirs, y'en a plein (Les trottoirs sont trs peu rglement)".


Oui et? 
Il y a plein de problmes mais c'est pas de problmes profond. Du moins pas des problmes qui ncessite une loi ou une action quelconque. 




> Sauf qu'on ne vit pas dans le monde des Bizounours (point Taroth \o/) mais dans la ralit qui est loin d'tre parfaite. Il faut aussi tre un peu pragmatique.


Je suis d'accord, on est pas dans un monde de bisounours, il faut arrt vouloir tout avoir en rose. Et une fois le point Taroth atteins, je pense qu'on peut dire qu'on tombera pas d'accord sur le sujet.  ::mouarf:: 

C'est pas grave, a veut juste dire qu'on est pas d'accord sur l'endroit sur lequel il faut mettre le curseur lgal.  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Brenlem

Les politiques n'ont aucune ides de ce qu'est rellement ce jeu alors leur demander de faire une loi dessus..

Certes il y a des effets de bord mais c'est minime et ces effets, mme s'ils sont lis  Pokmon Go, relvent plus d'un manque de savoir vivre qu'autre chose.

Le jeu en conduisant est interdit. Le tlphone est interdit. Y'a t-il besoin d'apporter une prcision  cela? 
Niantic a ajout une alerte si l'on "va trop vite", il faut dire que l'on est passager. Autant dire que si l'on veut, on peut mentir.. Mais le savoir vivre et sa scurit et celle des autres empcheront aux gens srieux de lancer l'application au volant.

Pour ce qui est des lieux et des attroupements massifs lis  l'apparition de pokmons "Rare" ou de PokeStops mal plac, il faut surtout que Niantic mette  jour les lieux o de tel rassemblements ne sont pas dsirables (Casernes, Hpitaux, Commissariats..) et qu'il les supprime. 
On pourrait effectivement lgifrer sur ce point pour viter que ce genre de chose de se reproduise et avoir un moyen de mettre la pression sur ces socits pour que les mises  jour soient effectues le plus rapidement possible.

Pour ce qui est des proprits prives, nul besoin de lgifrer. Les pokmons sont accessibles de loin, pas besoin de squatter la pelouse du voisin pour chasser. Cela ne doit pas poser plus de problme.

Ce qui peut tre plus inquitant c'est Pokemon  vlo, dans une circulation dense o un cart de trajectoire pourrait-tre dramatique. 
Personnellement je prfre Pokemon  vlo, a va plus vite, c'est plus sympa. Mais jamais sur la route, uniquement sur des chemins tranquilles  :;): 
A pied, a ne pose pas de problmes. Et puis a fait sortir les gens et c'est plutt bien!

----------


## Neckara

> Avant de juger que je suis ferm d'esprit, tu penseras  lire tous ce que j'ai cris?
> [...]
> [Les Pokestop & Arnes] sont uniquement dans les lieux public (donc 0 violation de domicile).


As-tu au moins lu les actualits de ce fil ? Tu as dj un contre-exemple  ton affirmation...




> es Pokestop & Arnes ne sont pas des problmes puisqu'elles n'ont pas de limite dans le temps (pas de raison de courir)


Je n'ai jamais affirm le contraire.




> En plus, je pense qu'un mec qui veut mettre des rgles sur tout et sur rien est surement plus ferm d'esprit que moi. M'enfin bon..  
> Moi je demande pas une rgle sur chaque truc que je n'aime pas/ne comprends pas/qui est un danger minime en cas de mauvaise utilisation. Le principe de prcaution, pourquoi pas, l'abus de ce principe, je suis contre.


On ne parle mme pas de mettre des rgles, mais dj de se pencher sur le problme. On a mme pas commenc  avoir des propositions que a commence dj  crier...
Ensuite, comme on le rpte, ce n'est pas qu'une question d'infractions en elle-mme, mais aussi d'analyse de risques, respect des lgislations en vigueur, d'incitations, de dissuasions, de prvention, etc. etc.




> Trs bien, un juge c'est pas un parlementaire. Il ne cre pas de loi et ne propose pas de loi.


Et ils tablissent des *jurisprudences*. Parfois directement adapt en loi par les parlementaires.




> Et si tu considres que courir est un danger, je pense que tu dois flipper tout les jours. Imagine, monter un escalier, mettre un T-Shirt, fermer une porte... Tant de danger dans notre monde.


Courir ou chahuter au bord d'une route ou en traversant est plus dangereux que de marcher normalement, je ne te l'apprends pas.




> D'ailleurs l'incitation n'est pas quelque chose dillgal.
> Inciter les gens  courir, dans un autre contexte, tu me dirais que c'est une bonne ide (parce que lutte contre l'obsit, blablabla).
> C'est inciter les gens  faire des choses illgales qui est illgal.


Certaines incitations sont dj illgales, sans ncessairement tre une incitation  faire des choses illgales (cf incitation au suicide), ta troisime affirmation est donc fausse.
On parle ici d'incitations provoquant la mise en danger des joueurs ou de violation de proprit prive, ta premire affirmation est donc HS.




> Hors le jeu n'incite pas le joueur  aller chez autrui puisque tout est sens tre accessible depuis le domaine public.


Comme on l'a dit, c'est  un juge de dcider si lgalement il y a incitation ou non.




> Moi j'ai ouvert le dbat  l'inattention vu que les autres dbats (violation de prop.) n'existe pas dans le jeu. 
> Donc j'ai ouvert au maximum sur le problme de cohabitation piton sur le trottoir/route qui est un problme d'inattention.


C'est donc bien ce que j'affirme, tu rduis le dbat.
Quand on parle explicitement dans un cadre plus gnral, il est inutile de nous rpondre en rduisant le sujet. C'est comme si je disais qu'il y a des problmes financiers dans le monde et que tu me rpondais que c'est faux, il n'y a pas de problmes financiers dans ton mnage...




> Non. Je ne l'ai pas dis et ce n'est pas ce qui ressort de mes interventions prcdentes.


Je te conseillerais tout de mme de relire tes posts d'il y a quelques pages.




> Une commission d'enqute peut-tre pas, il suffit d'avoir des stats sur le nombre de plainte lie  Pokemon go (& ingress pour gnralis sur la RA) et voir si a vaut le coup de rglementer ou non.


Pourquoi toujours vouloir rduire le dbat ?

Ce n'est pas qu'une question de "nombre de plaintes", mais aussi de floue juridique, ainsi que d'anticipation  une recrudescence de ce genre d'applications et de problmes. Et pas forcment li uniquement  Pokmon Go, notamment pour la violation de proprit prives.
C'est aussi par rapport aux risques de scurits, aux cots engendrs, ce qui ne gnre pas ncessairement de plaintes.




> Il y a plein de problmes mais c'est pas de problmes profond. Du moins pas des problmes qui ncessite une loi ou une action quelconque.


 ::koi:: .
Va falloir nous donner des exemples l.




> C'est pas grave, a veut juste dire qu'on est pas d'accord sur l'endroit sur lequel il faut mettre le curseur lgal.


Je ne prtends poser nulle-part un curseur lgal, juste de dire qu'il est lgitime de se poser la question et d'approfondir le sujet. Donc dj d'avoir un travail de rflexion avant de tout rejeter en bloc sans mme savoir ce qu'il en ressortira.
Ainsi que de t'expliquer qu'il n'y a dans la loi, pas uniquement l'infraction, mais normment de choses autour.

Bien videmment, tu peux estimer que la loi devrait se concentrer uniquement sur l'infraction, mais dans ce cas l, c'est carrment paradigme lgislatif, voir socital, que tu changes entirement, ce qui n'est absolument pas le dbat ici.

----------


## Kearz

> As-tu au moins lu les actualits de ce fil ? Tu as dj un contre-exemple  ton affirmation...


Le fil parle d'un attroupement devant un commissariat. Ce qui n'a rien d'une violation de lieu prive. Ou encore de cimetire, ce qui n'a rien d'une violation de lieu prive. 
Potentiellement, il y a quelques personnes qui n'ont / n'avaient pas compris le jeu et qui ont peut tre fait une violation de proprit prive sans incidence? (en dehors de l'effet "Wahou" des mdias qui avaient besoin de le rendre sensationnel) 

_(t'as essay pokemon go ou ingress, pour comprendre de quoi il en retourne pour ce qui est du positionnement de pokestop/arne/pokemon?) 
_




> Et ils tablissent des *jurisprudences*. Parfois directement adapt en loi par les parlementaires.


Ben attendons a. Au lieu de vouloir faire des lois sur des problmes non avr. 
Un juge met une jurisprudences sur un fait avr.  :;): 




> Courir ou chahuter au bord d'une route ou en traversant est plus dangereux que de marcher normalement, je ne te l'apprends pas.


Oui, oui, comme march est plus dangereux que de rester dans son lit.  ::roll:: 




> Je te conseillerais tout de mme de relire tes posts d'il y a quelques pages.


a va aller, je te conseil de pas interprter ce que je dis. Si je l'ai pas dit, ne t'en sert pas comme argument. 



Je vais arrt de dbattre avec toi sur ceux sujet l. Mme quand je dis qu'on se mettra pas d'accord, t'arrive a contre argumenter sur la raison pour laquelle on ne sera pas d'accord. C'est pas trs constructif et ton argument depuis quelque post c'est que je suis HS ou que je rduis le dbat ce qui n'est au final pas un argument sur le dbat en lui mme. (et qui est selon moi faux.  ::ccool:: )

----------


## Neckara

> Ben attendons a. Au lieu de vouloir faire des lois sur des problmes non avr.


C'est aussi la comptence des commissions d'enqutes.
Par exemple lors de l'affaire sur les abattoirs suite  une vido choquante de militants vgan/vgtariens, il y a eu une commission d'enqute pour savoir de quoi il en retournait exactement et s'il y avait besoin d'adapter le contexte juridique actuel.




> Oui, oui, comme march est plus dangereux que de rester dans son lit.


Avec ce genre d'argumentations, tu peux justifier n'importe quel comportement dangereux.
Le fait que ce soit plus dangereux est un fait indniable, pas la peine de le tourner en ridicule.

Ce qui compte n'est pas uniquement la dangerosit, mais aussi le bnfice apport par cette prise de risque. C'est ainsi en pesant les pour et les contre qu'on pourra arriver  une conclusion subjective et qu'on pourra fixer diffrentes limites, ainsi qu'un cadre juridique.




> a va aller, je te conseil de pas interprter ce que je dis. Si je l'ai pas dit, ne t'en sert pas comme argument.


La lecture est dj, en tant que telle, une interprtation.
Tu ne l'as en effet pas dit en ces termes, mais c'est bien ce que tu as affirms et ce qu'un autre membre t'avais reproch. Si tu t'es mal exprim, il n'y a pas de problme, en revanche, ne met pas cela sur le dos de ceux qui te lisent.




> Mme quand je dis qu'on se mettra pas d'accord t'arrive a contre argumenter sur la raison pour laquelle on ne sera pas d'accord.


Premirement "de toute faon on ne se mettra pas d'accord", n'est pas un argument et est plus une manuvre d'vitement. Cependant on peut dire que le curseur est subjectif, ou arbitraire.

Mais le principal problme n'est pas tant de "contre-argumenter la raison pour laquelle on ne sera pas d'accord", mais que tu nous fasses de l'homme de paille en me donnant une position que je n'ai pas.




> ton argument depuis quelque post c'est que je suis HS ou que je rduis le dbat ce qui n'est au final pas un argument sur le dbat en lui mme


Ce n'est pas un argument, mais un problme que je pointe et qui nous empche de dbattre correctement. Si quand on parle de fruits tu nous rponds  ct en pensant exclusivement aux pommes, il n'est pas possible d'avoir un dbat. De mme si tu te concentres uniquement sur les points qui t'arrangent, et ignore les autres.
Il est au passage malhonnte de rduire mes derniers posts  cela.

Tu peux lancer un autre dbat sur "Faut-il limiter les distraction sur les trottoirs pour les pitons" ou "Faut-il interdire Pokmon Go sur les trottoirs". Mais si tu commences  critiquer des positions plus larges en te restreignant  des points prcis, ce n'est pas pertinent et on ne peut pas dbattre, vu que nos propos sont ainsi rduits, vids de leurs substances et nos arguments tronqus ou ignors.

----------


## Invit

> Je vais arrt de dbattre avec toi sur ceux sujet l. Mme quand je dis qu'on se mettra pas d'accord, t'arrive a contre argumenter sur la raison pour laquelle on ne sera pas d'accord.


Tu as mis le temps  ::mouarf::

----------


## emazoyer

J'ai accompagn de jeunes enfants (CE2 et CM2) dans leur chasse au pokemons.

1. La chasse au pokemon les absorbait et je devais veiller  ce qu'ils traversent en regardant. Par deux fois un pokemon est apparu au milieu de la rue (donc c'est possible).

2. Le jeu joue sur la raret et le dsir. Donc l'apparition d'un pokemon rare entraine un fort dsir de la part du joueur et donc peut le rendre moins attentif (incitation).

3. Les pokeballs sont trs rares en province, car les pokestop sont trs peu nombreux. Du coup des joueurs rechargent en pokeball en se dplaant en voiture. J'ai t tmoin d'une voiture s'arrtant dans un rond-point (c'est limite quand mme) et redmarrant au moment ou nous passions au ralenti (du fait de la voiture arrte). Vu que le rond point est  2m d'un pokestop et que le conducteur regardait dans la direction d'un transformateur lectrique (le pokestop), je souponne trs fortement l'utilisation de Pokemon Go.

4. La rayon d'un pokestop est faible. Pour le pokestop proche du rond point, il faut tre  cot de la route pour y accder sans traverser.

5. Les pokemons apparaissent souvent au mme endroit. Dans mon impasse, il faut aller tout au bout et mme mettre son tlphone dans le jardin du voisin pour attraper des pokemons, donc oui, a peut inciter  rentrer dans un jardin.

6. Les gens joue  Pokemon en voiture. Des voitures circulent maintenant dans l'impasse. Et ce ne sont pas mes voisins. Clairement les conducteurs chassent le pokemon.
La voiture entre dans l'impasse, s'arrte la o les pokemons peuvent tre trouvs, redmarre et s'en va.

Donc oui, je pense qu'il est intressant de se poser des questions  propos de la RA.

Dj, ne faudrait-il pas imposer que le jeu interdise l'utilisation en voiture ?
Comment faire ? Regarder la vitesse de dplacement ou de tlportation.
Et par exemple imposer 5mn de non dplacement rapide (par exemple >10km/h) avant de pouvoir utiliser le jeu.

Donc oui, on peut jouer  Pokemon Go aprs un voyage, mais en attendant 5mn.

Et si la voiture roule  10km/h ?
Je pense que les autres conducteurs vont rapidement indiquer le respect de la loi  la voiture : "Aucun conducteur ne doit gner la marche normale des autres vhicules en circulant sans raison valable  une vitesse anormalement rduite." (Pokemon Go n'est pas une raison valable  ::D: ).

----------


## Lynus

Il faudrait dire  ce politicien qu'utiliser son tlphone au volant est dj interdit...
Et puis Pokemon Go a bon dos. Les mdias profitent du succs pour exagrer les problmes... qui ne sont pas la faute du jeu (y a beaucoup plus de soucis non lis au jeu qu'on n'entend pas) ! Si on commence  rendre coupable l'objet plutt que l'acteur, on peut vider les prisons, la censure fera le reste.
Moi j'hallucine quand je vois la popup "ne jouez pas au volant" depuis la mise  jour. Ah bon ? Tu deconnes ! Et pourquoi on mettrait pas "ne tue pas les autres dresseurs pour capturer un Pokemon avant eux". Pfff...
Tout ce qu'on peut faire de sens c'est surveiller les personnes qui pourraient tre dconnect en jouant mais c'est du cas par cas (les enfants, certaines personnes avec des handicaps mentaux...) Mais si on interdit Pokemon Go avant le porno moi je change de plante.

----------


## gadj0dil0

> Il me semble qu'il y a dj toute les rgles en place, pourquoi encore faire une loi  la con qui sera caduque au prochain 'problme'.
> Pour les gens au tel en voiture c'est dj interdit,


Tout est dit

----------


## MarieKisSlaJoue

> J'ai accompagn de jeunes enfants (CE2 et CM2) dans leur chasse au pokemons.
> 
> 1. La chasse au pokemon les absorbait et je devais veiller  ce qu'ils traversent en regardant. Par deux fois un pokemon est apparu au milieu de la rue (donc c'est possible).


Il peuvent apparatre dans la rue oui, mais tu peux trs bien choper le pokmon du trottoir, pour les problme d'attention il faut se rendre  l'vidence, pokmon est un jeu nouveau vachement bien, quand GTA tait sortir j'y jouais du matin au soir, quand les sims 3 sont sortie j'y jouais toute la nuit. N'importe qui, qui  t gamer un peu sais trs bien que quand un nouveau jeu sors aussi bien on ne le lache plus. C'est ce que font les gens. Maintenant il  assez de rappel dans le jeux sur l'attention, je ne vois pas bien ce qu'on pourrai faire de plus. 2lev le PEGI peut tre ? Mais on sais que a sert  rien. Le fait d'tre concentr sur son tlphone non-stop passe je pense assez vite aprs les premier jour de jeu.




> 2. Le jeu joue sur la raret et le dsir. Donc l'apparition d'un pokemon rare entraine un fort dsir de la part du joueur et donc peut le rendre moins attentif (incitation).


Les pokmon rare sont surtout dans les parc, dans la rue  part des roucool et des ratata on croise pas tant de pokmon rare que a. Surtout que avoir un pokmon rare ne sert  rien (il en faut plusieurs pour le faire voluer. Donc au final la notion de raret est quand mme trs relatif. Quand un pokmon apparat il n'est nullement besoin de courir pour l'attraper. Au contraire, si il apparat tu es assez proche pour l'attraper. Donc un pokmon qui apparait n'incite pas  courir, au contraire il incite plutt  s'arrter pour l'attraper.
Sachant que on ne peux pas savoir o se trouve prcisment les pokmons on ne peux pas dire que il ai incitation en disant qu'un pokmon se trouve  500 mtre devant soit.
Rappelons qu'en plus le jeu vibre de lui mme quand on peut attraper un pokmon, donc il n'est mme pas ncessaire de march les yeux riv sur son cran.




> 3. Les pokeballs sont trs rares en province, car les pokestop sont trs peu nombreux. Du coup des joueurs rechargent en pokeball en se dplaant en voiture. J'ai t tmoin d'une voiture s'arrtant dans un rond-point (c'est limite quand mme) et redmarrant au moment ou nous passions au ralenti (du fait de la voiture arrte). Vu que le rond point est  2m d'un pokestop et que le conducteur regardait dans la direction d'un transformateur lectrique (le pokestop), je souponne trs fortement l'utilisation de Pokemon Go.


Disons surtout dans la raz campagne, les province on de totue faon jamais t favoris avec les jeux vido,  commencer par les dbits. Maintenant un pokstop on peut s'y recharger toute les 5 minutes. Donc en campagne si tu as un pokstop dans ta ville, tu y reste 5 minutes plus tard tu  encore des pokball. Ceux qui navigue en voiture pour a sont vraiment bizarre. 




> 4. La rayon d'un pokestop est faible. Pour le pokestop proche du rond point, il faut tre  cot de la route pour y accder sans traverser.


tre sur le trottoir, rien de bien choquant. Un primtre un peu plus large pourrai tre envisag c'est vrai.




> 5. Les pokemons apparaissent souvent au mme endroit. Dans mon impasse, il faut aller tout au bout et mme mettre son tlphone dans le jardin du voisin pour attraper des pokemons, donc oui, a peut inciter  rentrer dans un jardin.


Encore une fois le pokmon tu ne sais pas exactement o il est. Si depuis ton jardin tu en as tant mieux. Mais si tu n'est pas dans le jardin dj tu ne sais pas que en y tant tu peux en avoir. Bref a reviens  dire comme plus haut, qui vas s'amusser  faire tous les jardin de la ville pour vrifier si ici il capte des pokmon ? 

Et puis bon, les pommiers et les cerisiers toussa...




> 6. Les gens joue  Pokemon en voiture. Des voitures circulent maintenant dans l'impasse. Et ce ne sont pas mes voisins. Clairement les conducteurs chassent le pokemon.
> La voiture entre dans l'impasse, s'arrte la o les pokemons peuvent tre trouvs, redmarre et s'en va.


Je vois pas trop en quoi c'est un soucie ? l'impasse est publique donc n'importe qui  le droit d'y aller.




> Dj, ne faudrait-il pas imposer que le jeu interdise l'utilisation en voiture ?


Vu que le tlphone est dj interdit en voiture c'est le cas en fait.





> Comment faire ? Regarder la vitesse de dplacement ou de tlportation.
> Et par exemple imposer 5mn de non dplacement rapide (par exemple >10km/h) avant de pouvoir utiliser le jeu.


Donc si je veux jouer dans le train/Tram/bus/passager ?

----------


## Invit

> J'ai accompagn de jeunes enfants (CE2 et CM2) dans leur chasse au pokemons.


Tiens c'est marrant, 2 enfants de CE2 /CM2 qui ont un smartphone avec connexion Internet, c'est moins choquant que leur manire de jouer  Pokemon Go...  ::weird:: 




> 1. La chasse au pokemon les absorbait et je devais veiller  ce qu'ils traversent en regardant. Par deux fois un pokemon est apparu au milieu de la rue (donc c'est possible).


C'est exactement a, tu as tout compris au jeu, il faut sauter sur le pokemon quand il apparat, si tu ne peux pas toucher la bte avec le mode RA activ, tu peux pas l'attraper !




> 5. Les pokemons apparaissent souvent au mme endroit. *Dans mon impasse, il faut aller tout au bout et mme mettre son tlphone dans le jardin du voisin pour attraper des pokemons*, donc oui, a peut inciter  rentrer dans un jardin.
> 
> 6. Les gens joue  Pokemon en voiture. Des voitures circulent maintenant dans l'impasse. Et ce ne sont pas mes voisins. Clairement les conducteurs chassent le pokemon.
> *La voiture entre dans l'impasse, s'arrte la o les pokemons peuvent tre trouvs*, redmarre et s'en va.


Et bah c'est incroyable tout a, il faudrait prvenir Niantics qu'tre dans une voiture permet de se balader virtuellement... C'est marrant, d'un ct tu dois tre dans le jardin du voisin pour l'attraper et de l'autre dans ta voiture dans l'impasse...  ::ptdr:: 

Non srieux, je veux bien qu'on critique le jeu, mais essayez de faire un effort ... Je suis pas forcment d'accord avec tout ce que dit Neckara mais lui au moins, c'est pertinent, l, c'est juste ridicule...

----------


## Kearz

> Tiens c'est marrant, 2 enfants de CE2 /CM2 qui ont un smartphone avec connexion Internet, c'est moins choquant que leur manire de jouer  Pokemon Go...


Ben on y peut rien maintenant les enfants sont livrs avec une smartphone greff  la naissance.  ::aie::  (Des iPommes pour certains)

Personnellement, le smartphone avant le collge, j'ai du mal  comprendre (mme en cas de prt des parents). 
Pour la dfense de @emazoyer, il est a accompagn. Donc ils sont pas dans la nature avec des smartphones.  ::):  

Sinon @emazoyer: 
1/ Le spot de pokemon est 'presque' dans le jardin d'un de tes voisins. 
+
2/ Des gens viennent les chercher en voiture. 
=
...Est-ce que les gens vont dans le jardin de tes voisins en voiture?  ::aie:: 


_
(Sinon, a a t dit au dbut du topic: 
ge moyen de pokemon go: entre 20 et 25ans. 
ge moyen de call of: 13ans. 

La justification par l'ge est limite-limite) 
_

----------


## Mingolito

Pour info c'est possible de jouer en famille avec un seul forfait 4G, le tel parent qui est en 4G se met en partage wifi, et les enfants se connectent en wifi sur le tel parent qui fait office de serveur wifi mobile, avec une tablette ou un mobile de merde (donc sans RA), a existe  beaucoup moins de 100 euros, quelques dizaines d'euros suffisent, pour ceux qui ont pas dj une petite tablette.
a permet de motiver les enfants  sortir et  marcher, ou  faire du vlo (avec des support vlos pour mobiles).

----------


## zulad

Oh toutes ces pauvres petites cratures sdf qui vont finir dans une pokeball... c'est trop triste. Il y a d'autres sdf vous savez mchants dresseurs... Je suis sur que pour un peu d'argent...  ::?:

----------


## Akirouille

Au vu des messages de Neckara, j'ai l'impression que l'envie d'appliquer/crer des lois/lgislation/lgifrations sur toutes sortes de problmes passe avant tout.
Pour ma part, je rejoins les arguments de Kearz sur la sur-mdiatisation des problmes existant en leur trouvant un facteur commun "populaire". Comme l'a relev quelqu'un, l'absence de civilit et respect des rgles/lois dj existante montrent plus une ducation pauvre, notamment au niveau du respect et de la moral.

@Neckara, on peut considrer que Pokmon Go ayant un impact extrmement fort et visible, son niveau de priorit s'est vu crotre rapidement. L'incitation, plutt indirect,  des violations de lois/proprits prives/etc., peut galement se retrouver ailleurs si l'on se permet d'inclure les effets "lointain" de tel ou tel application/march/autres.
Par exemple, quid du marketing, de la publicit et sur-enchre des produits qui entrane  la sur-consommation de la population ? Cette mme sur-consommation qui, auprs de personnes mentalement faible ou n'ayant pas assez de recul, sont capable de se laisser engloutir dans un gouffre financier sans fond ?
J'admets que ma connaissance du sujet est plus que limitrophe, si jamais quelqu'un pourrait m'indiquer les diffrences avec notre sujet, je suis ouvert  la discussion.

Au final, est-ce que les "politiciens" en tout genre ne seraient pas capable aussi de demander une taxe sur la valeur ajoute de certains lieux dans notre ville, permettant aux joueurs de jouer ? Par exemple  Paris, l'exploration de masse, la cration de points d'intrts prcisment identifiable (Pokstop et arnes), auraient t plus difficilement possible au milieu de la fort. L'existence mme de la ville, des routes, des infrastructures ont permis au jeu d'avoir un "terrain de jeu" prt  l'emploi.

Au fond, de la faon dont le titre prsente le sujet ici (je n'ai pas t regarder d'autres sources), les personnes vont plus courir derrire le pactole gagn honntement par des quipes de travail ayant eu une ide originale (et les capacits de la dvelopper), plutt que pour rellement s'inquiter des effets possiblement nfaste sur la population (en dehors d'utiliser des faits divers afin de s'attirer la sympathie de la masse populaire).

Question ouverte : est-ce que des tudes de rpartition de problmes ont pu montrer un lien entre les problmes issus de Pokmon Go et le niveau de civilit du pays ? Par exemple, si l'on pense aux traverse de route : la majorit des Japonais sont exemplaires dans le respect de la route et de la traverse exclusivement sur les passages clouts. L o en France (et mme d'autres pays occidentaux en gnral), ce respect est plus inexistant, voir absent. Est-ce que les "fameux problmes de route qui seraient induits par Pokmon Go" seraient moins prsent au Japon que dans d'autres pays ? Tout simplement parce que l'ducation, le respect et le savoir-vivre est mieux inscrit dans la culture japonaise que occidentale ?

----------


## Neckara

> Au vu des messages de Neckara, j'ai l'impression que l'envie d'appliquer/crer des lois/lgislation/lgifrations sur toutes sortes de problmes passe avant tout.


Vous n'avez rien compris  mes interventions.

Le but ici et ce qui est propos n'est pas de crer des lois, mais de se pencher sur la question !
De plus, et comme je le rpte, on a besoin d'un cadre lgislatif, ou on a besoin de prendre des dispositions pour prvenir des accidents. On ne fait pas des lois uniquement pour le plaisir de faire des lois.




> Comme l'a relev quelqu'un, l'absence de civilit et respect des rgles/lois dj existante montrent plus une ducation pauvre, notamment au niveau du respect et de la moral.


Et si quelqu'un tombe malade du fait d'une mauvaise hygine, on le laisse crever parce qu'on a dj tout ce qu'il faut, le problme tant issu d'un non-respect des rgles en matire d'hygine ?

On se moque ensuite des citoyens qui pourraient en tre impacts, notamment en se faisant contaminer ?




> Par exemple, quid du marketing, de la publicit et sur-enchre des produits qui entrane  la sur-consommation de la population ? Cette mme sur-consommation qui, auprs de personnes mentalement faible ou n'ayant pas assez de recul, sont capable de se laisser engloutir dans un gouffre financier sans fond ?


Et on a des lois sur les publicits, des lois sur les publicits d'alcool et de tabacs, les mentions "mangez 5 fruits et lgumes, etc.".

Et ne retombons pas dans l'argument que j'appelle "maternelle" : "mais matresse il fait pire/pareil !".
Si on doit se poser la question de savoir s'il est ncessaire d'ajouter des lois sur les incitations des publicits et sur quels principes, c'est, quoi que intressant, un autre dbat.




> Au fond, de la faon dont le titre prsente le sujet ici (je n'ai pas t regarder d'autres sources), les personnes vont plus courir derrire le pactole gagn honntement par des quipes de travail ayant eu une ide originale (et les capacits de la dvelopper), plutt que pour rellement s'inquiter des effets possiblement nfaste sur la population (en dehors d'utiliser des faits divers afin de s'attirer la sympathie de la masse populaire).


C'est un procs d'intention que tu leur fais.

----------


## sirthie

> Niantic, Nintendo et The Pokmon Company n'ont rien avoir la dedans : ils n'obligent pas les gens a faire n'importe quoi.





> Les plus  blmer dans tous a restent les joueurs qui pntrent dans les proprits privs.





> Ceux qui ont fait a ont l'esprit trs faible, c'est tout.


Beaux exemples d'litisme.

Apparemment, les auteurs de tels propos (et d'autres intervenants) ignorent que l'incitation  commettre un crime ou un dlit est en elle-mme un dlit :

http://www.lexinter.net/lois/provoca..._et_delits.htm

a ne concerne malheureusement pas les intrusions sur les proprits prives, mais,  cause de Pokmon Go, a devrait, et Pokmon Go devrait tre sanctionn.

Quant  la "faiblesse d'esprit", elle ne ni un crime ni un dlit, mais, au contraire, une circonstance attnuante.

----------


## MarieKisSlaJoue

Pokmon n'incite a rien du tout. Ni a tre inattentif, encore moin a violer la proprit des gens...

----------


## zulad

Perso, je trouve plutt sympa tous ces gens qui se baladent devant chez moi et dans les lieux que je frquente. on dirait des essaims... Ca rchauffe le coeur  ::zoubi::

----------


## Jipt

Entendu tout  l'heure  la radio : le maire d'une commune dans l'Ain demande  l'diteur de ne plus la faire apparatre dans la liste des patelins hbergeant des ... des quoi, au fait ? Des cibles ? Allez, va pour "des cibles".

----------


## Stphane le calme

*Le maire de Bressolles s'insurge contre l'implantation  sauvage  des Pokmon sur le territoire de la commune,   * 
*et interdit Pokmon Go par un arrt   * 

Le maire de Bressolles, Fabrice Beauvois, a publi un arrt interdisant  limplantation de personnages Pokmon sur lensemble du territoire de la commune de Bressolles . Le maire a donn deux mois  compter de la publication  Nantic, la socit derrire Pokmon Go, pour lappliquer.

Quelles sont les raisons que le maire voque ? Tout dabord il qualifie de  sauvage   limplantation virtuelle des personnages Pokmon sur le territoire de la commune. Il estime galement que la recherche des personnages constitue un danger tant donn que les pitons, mais galement les conducteurs de vhicules, ne sont pas attentifs. Il craint galement que cette situation ne favorise  en soire et la nuit la constitution de groupes dont il convient de prvenir lmergence . Il estime que le phnomne  Pokmon Go  constitue une propagation contagieuse et anarchique, une addiction dangereuse vis--vis des jeunes populations. Il estime quil appartient  lautorit municipale de prescrire toutes les mesures portant rglementation afin dassurer le bon ordre et la tranquillit publique.

Toutefois, mme si le maire de cette petite commune, qui comptait encore  peine un peu plus de 800 habitants en 2013, parle des regroupements de joueurs, ce ne sont pas eux qui sont directement viss par son arrt. La chasse au Pokmon, en elle-mme, n'est pas interdite sur le territoire de la commune. Larrt sadresse  Nantic et  Pokemon Company.

Que le maire obtienne gain de cause ou pas, ce nest pas la premire fois que Pokmon Go se retrouve sur le banc des accuss. Sur l'ossuaire de Douaumont tait install un Pok Stop (point de ravitaillement o les chasseurs peuvent se fournir en matriel pour attraper les cratures) ainsi quune arne (un lieu de combat virtuel o peuvent s'affronter les Pokmon).  Nous n'avons pas t prvenus de la mise en place de ce Pok Stop et de cette Arne. Nous n'avons rien contre le jeu en lui-mme, mais le problme est que l'ossuaire de Douaumont est une fondation prive qui demande donc un droit  l'image pour toute exploitation , expliquait lodie Farcage, charge de la communication au sein de l'ossuaire.  Les gens dambulaient avec leur tlphone au milieu du cimetire sans aucun intrt ni respect pour l'Histoire et pour les victimes. Nous aimerions sincrement que les touristes viennent pour se recueillir ou pour visiter et comprendre l'histoire de ce lieu, pas seulement dans l'optique de jouer  Pokmon Go . Aussi, la fondation a fait une demande en ligne de suppression qui a t prise en compte dans les heures qui ont suivi.

Le constructeur allemand Volkswagen a pour sa part dcid d'interdire aux ouvriers de ses chanes de montage, mais aussi de ses bureaux d'tudes de jouer  Pokmon Go. Officiellement, cette interdiction relve de la scurit au travail tant donn que les ouvriers pourraient tre distraits et donc tre moins productifs. Par ailleurs, les erreurs d'inattention pourraient causer des problmes qualit. Cependant, il est possible que le constructeur craigne que certaines donnes sensibles de ses sites ne se retrouvent sur internet tant donn que de nombreux joueurs ralisent des captures d'cran pour partager leurs trouvailles. 

Le ministre de la Dfense amricain a galement dcid dinterdire  ses employs de tlcharger le jeu sur leurs smartphones professionnels.  Vous pouvez imaginer un certain nombre de raisons pour lesquelles ce ne serait pas trs prudent , expliquait  ce propos Gordon Trowbridge, responsable adjoint de la presse du Pentagone.  Et au-del de l'aspect scuritaire, je pense que les gens qui paient des impts apprcieraient que les tlphones mis  la disposition des employs du gouvernement soient utiliss avant tout pour leur travail , a-t-il ajout.

Source : *arrt de la mairie de Bressolles (au format PDF)*

----------


## Songbird

Bonjour,




> Il estime galement que la recherche des personnages constitue un danger tant donn que les pitons, mais galement les conducteurs de vhicules, ne sont pas attentifs.


Je suis d'accord.



> Il estime quil appartient  lautorit municipale de prescrire toutes les mesures portant rglementation afin dassurer le bon ordre et la tranquillit publique.


Ca aussi.




> Il craint galement que cette situation ne favorise  en soire et la nuit la constitution de groupes dont il convient de prvenir lmergence . Il estime que le phnomne  Pokmon Go  constitue une propagation contagieuse et anarchique, une addiction dangereuse vis--vis des jeunes populations.


L par contre un peu moins.
C'tait inutile d'employer les grands mots pour appuyer sa dcision, les vritables arguments suffisaient, pas la peine de dire n'importe quoi.
Les groupes de jeu constitus  la vole par les joueurs n'ont rien d'anarchique ou contagieux, il faut simplement modrer cette circulation lorsqu'un groupe important de joueurs circule sur des proprits prives ou protges/sacres. (cimetires)

Voire galement conseiller de ne pas dranger le voisinage ou encore les autres pitons en courant et criant/riant  plein poumons, respecter les autres en jouant, quoi.  ::):

----------


## RyzenOC

Je comprend tout  fait le maire, comment un studio de JV peut dcider de mettre des Pokemons ou sa lui chante ? Sa bafoue compltement les lois sur la proprit priv.
Moi par exemple je ne veut pas de pokemon chez moi (j'en ai 1 dans mon jardin....) et sa mnerve les types qui vienne chez moi (oui je suis trs insociable, je joue dailleurs qu'a des jeux solo).

Quand aux lieux publique, la aussi nul n'a le droit de mettre n'importe quoi sans l'accord de la commune.

Le concept de Pokemon Go devrait tre revu et au lieu de mettre des pokemons n'importe ou (cimetire, commissariat...) dans un endroit *fixe*, ils devrait plutt apparatre alatoirement dans les rues en fonction d'ou vas le joueur.

Quand je joue  de l'airsoft je le fais dans un endroit conue pour, pas au milieu de mon village ou dans une salle de concert  Paris.

----------


## Haseo86

Dans le genre  ct de la plaque, il se pose l ce maire... Comme la plupart des lus quand ils parlent de technologie ou de phnomnes de socits d'ailleurs, malheureusement.



> Bonjour,
> Les groupes de jeu constitus  la vole par les joueurs n'ont rien d'anarchique ou contagieux, il faut simplement modrer cette circulation lorsqu'un groupe important de joueurs circule sur des proprits prives ou protges/sacres. (cimetires)
> 
> Voire galement conseiller de ne pas dranger le voisinage ou encore les autres pitons en courant et criant/riant  plein poumons, respecter les autres en jouant, quoi.


Faire preuve de bon sens quoi... je suis peut-tre pessimiste, mais c'est pas vraiment la qualit qui domine dans la population mondiale  mon humble avis :p




> Je comprend tout  fait le maire, comment un studio de JV peut dcider de mettre des Pokemons ou sa lui chante ? Sa bafoue compltement les lois sur la proprit priv.
> Moi par exemple je ne veut pas de pokemon chez moi (j'en ai 1 dans mon jardin....) et sa mnerve les types qui vienne chez moi (oui je suis trs insociable, je joue dailleurs qu'a des jeux solo).


a pose la question de la proprit dans un monde virtuel oui, mais tu ne peux pas tre catgorique comme a, a ne bafoue rien dans la mesure o c'est une problmatique qui n'a pas vraiment de prcdent, et donc pas d'existence dans la loi.




> Quand aux lieux publique, la aussi nul n'a le droit de mettre n'importe quoi sans l'accord de la commune.


Les lieux publiques appartiennent  la population. Ils n'appartiennent pas plus  la commune qu' une entreprise comme Niantic. Certes la commune tant cense reprsenter la population, elle est aussi cense s'exprimer en son nom, donc l exprimer une volont de la population de ne pas avoir de Pokmon sur le territoire, si cette volont existe et est reprsentative.




> Le concept de Pokemon Go devrait tre revu et au lieu de mettre des pokemons n'importe ou (cimetire, commissariat...) dans un endroit *fixe*, ils devrait plutt apparatre alatoirement dans les rues en fonction d'ou vas le joueur.


C'est le principe de Pokemon Go de voir les pokmon apparatre de faon alatoire. Ce sont les Pokstop et Arnes qui sont fixes. Et les joueurs n'ont pas besoin d'tre pile poile  l'emplacement pour les utiliser, donc  moins que tu ne dispose d'un domaine de plusieurs hectares, les joueurs n'ont qu' passer dans la rue devant chez toi, pas besoin de rentrer. Donc soit tu parles de ce que tu ne connais pas, soit tu relaies juste le ou les avis des autres, mais ce que tu dis est inexact, avec, bien entendu, la possibilit que tu aies eu affaire  des joueurs pas trs malins et qui font n'importe quoi, mais comme je le disais, le bon sens n'est pas le trait le plus rpandu...

Aprs oui, concernant les Pokstop et les arnes, je peux totalement concevoir que certains aient des positions problmatiques, mais Niantic propose un formulaire pour les signaler, pas besoin de vouloir faire parler de soi en balanant un arrt qui n'aura aucun effet  part souligner le dphasage de l'lu avec la ralit.





> Quand je joue  de l'airsoft je le fais dans un endroit conue pour, pas au milieu de mon village ou dans une salle de concert  Paris.


Ouais, donc tu es un joueur asocial pratiquant lair-soft, il semble donc clair que tu ne fais pas vraiment partie de la cible de jeux comme Pokemon Go, donc pas tonnant que le principe ne te parle pas. Aprs, si tu as un lment fixe (Pokstop ou arne) de Pokmon Go plac chez toi et qui te drange, je te conseillerai d'en demander la suppression auprs de Niantic, au lieu de grommeler dans ton coin.

Aussi l'air soft peut en soit crer des dgts et impose donc de le pratiquer dans un lieu adapt. Ce n'est pas le cas de Pokmon Go, qui ne reprsente de danger qu' travers l'inattention ou la btise des joueurs, ce qui n'a rien de spcifique  ce jeu.

----------


## Songbird

> Aprs oui, concernant les Pokstop et les arnes, je peux totalement concevoir que certains aient des positions problmatiques, mais Niantic propose un formulaire pour les signaler, pas besoin de vouloir faire parler de soi en balanant un arrt qui n'aura aucun effet  part souligner le dphasage de l'lu avec la ralit.


Dphasage de la ralit sur certains points (lorsqu'il utilise des termes "forts": contagieux, anarchique), oui. Sur d'autres, je ne suis pas d'accord.

Que l'interdiction soit effective dans l'intgralit de la commune est, pour moi, un peu extrme, mais -comme je disais dans mon premier message- modrer (voire interdire) de jouer dans des lieux "sacrs" ou ayant besoin de calme (comme les cimetires, encore une fois) est totalement lgitime.
Je pense qu'il y a d'autres lieux bien plus appropris pour s'amuser (que a soit avec Pokemon Go ou non) pour viter d'aller dranger ceux qui rendent visite  leurs dfunts.




> Aussi l'air soft peut en soit crer des dgts et impose donc de le pratiquer dans un lieu adapt. Ce n'est pas le cas de Pokmon Go, qui ne reprsente de danger qu' travers l'inattention ou la btise des joueurs, ce qui n'a rien de spcifique  ce jeu.


Si ce jeu perdure (et n'existe plus qu'en tant que simple effet de mode), pourquoi pas amnager certains terrains ? Il ne faut pas normment de matriels, simplement 5 bons hectares de fort et tout le monde peut gambader.  ::D: 

Plus srieusement, je pense que Pokemon Go tait une exprience sympa vis--vis de la technique, mais ne pas dlimiter un terrain de jeu peut causer du souci, ou en ennuyer certains. (et il ne faut pas voir tous ceux qui sont ennuys par cette mode comme des vieux aigris, c'est aussi stupide que de dire "Pokemon Go c'est bon pour ceux qui ne savent pas quoi faire de leurs journes")

----------


## Invit

Il veut surtout faire de la pub pour son pokstop.

----------


## TiranusKBX

La raction de maire par cet arrt se rsume en une chose : La peur du nouveau du point de vue des vieux. Il  peur des regroupement ? mais a donneras un peut de vie  un village sans activit !
Et avec les ractions de certains ici on retrouve le mme schmas de pense

----------


## LSMetag

Y a des maires plus xnophobes et opposs  la diversit que d'autres. Certains ne veulent pas accueillir d'trangers, d'autres des gens en rinsertion, et il y en a d'autres qui ne veulent pas des Pokemons ^^

Je pense que surtout c'est une commune o les gens veulent conserver leur petite routine tranquille, avec le "chacun chez soi". C'est vrai que l'attention des gens est gne (mais pas qu' cause des Pokemons, le tlphone en gnral), que a cre des attroupements (et des possibilits de rencontres). Pour le moment les pokemons et pokeballs restent virtuelles. Donc il n'y aura pas de guerre terroriste ^^

Il faudrait videmment mieux contrler l'apparition des Pokemons pour viter les violations de proprits prives, de lieux sacrs, d'endroits dangereux, et enfin d'institutions (comme les commissariats ou les hopitaux).

Je ne sais pas si le maire est un vieux grigou ou pas. Dans ma commune de 500 habitants, il n'y a pas de pokemons, et je le regrette ^^'

----------


## Saverok

J'ai une question con mais qui paye le loyer pour les Poke Stop ?

Aprs tout, il s'agit d'un stand, non ?
Un food truck ne peut pas dcider de s'installer  la sauvage n'importe o.
Il doit formuler une demande  la mairie et/ou en prfecture et payer un emplacement.
De mme pour les commerants qui ont un local et tout un tas d'impts.

La jeu a beau tre virtuel, les Poke Stop sont bien rels.
On ne peut pas organiser des attroupements sauvages (les organisateurs de flash mob et de manif en savent quelques choses).

----------


## Skury

> J'ai une question con mais qui paye le loyer pour les Poke Stop ?
> 
> Aprs tout, il s'agit d'un stand, non ?
> Un food truck ne peut pas dcider de s'installer  la sauvage n'importe o.
> Il doit formuler une demande  la mairie et/ou en prfecture et payer un emplacement.
> De mme pour les commerants qui ont un local et tout un tas d'impts.
> 
> La jeu a beau tre virtuel, les Poke Stop sont bien rels.
> On ne peut pas organiser des attroupements sauvages (les organisateurs de flash mob et de manif en savent quelques choses).


Nop, les PokeStop sont tout  fait virtuels. Ils se basent simplement sur l'emplacement d'un point d'intrt physique.

Fort heureusement, il n'y a pas 300 stands pokmons dans le centre de Toulouse :p

----------


## Saverok

> Nop, les PokeStop sont tout  fait virtuels. Ils se basent simplement sur l'emplacement d'un point d'intrt physique.
> 
> Fort heureusement, il n'y a pas 300 stands pokmons dans le centre de Toulouse :p


Une position GPS dsigne un lieu physique.
C'est une adresse.
D'autant plus si celui-ci gnre un attroupement.

Nous sommes en Etat d'alerte et il y a des principes de prcaution de base  avoir.
Les forces de l'ordre doivent tre tenues informe de ces lieux pour y organiser des rondes, par exemple.

De plus, qu'en est il des horaires ?
Les riverains ont aussi le droits  de la tranquillit la nuit, par exemple.

Tant que cela restait confidentiel, on peut se permettre pas mal de chose.
Mais vu l'engouement pour ce jeu, on change de dimension.
L'espace publique n'est pas vide de droit.

Je plains le commerant qui se retrouve avec un Poke Stop juste en face de sa boutique.
Perso, quand je vois les attroupements que a peut gnrer, je change de trottoir.

----------


## f-leb

> il faut simplement modrer cette circulation lorsqu'un groupe important de joueurs circule sur des proprits prives ou protges/sacres. (cimetires).


Ou dans les cours d'coles... Cette rentre scolaire va tre un bordel ::D:

----------


## Jipt

> Nous sommes en Etat d'alerte et il y a des principes de prcaution de base  avoir.


Oh tu sais, un tat d'alerte qui dure, qui dure, a devient un tat permanent et plus personne ne va le respecter, sauf les keufs quand a les arrangera de pouvoir s'appuyer sur ces textes de loi.




> De plus, qu'en est-il des horaires ?
> Les riverains ont aussi le droit  de la tranquillit *la nuit*, par exemple.


Non !
Les riverains ont le droit  la tranquillit *tout le temps* ! Jette un il  la 8e ligne du _Code de la sant publique_, l...




> L'espace publique public n'est pas vide de droit.


publique c'est fminin et espace c'est masculin (sauf en typographie, o il existe *une* espace, mais on n'est pas en typographie, l), donc public.

Et l'espace public n'est pas vide de droit, non, mais certaines lois sont tellement peu respectes que des fois, on se demande... Deux exemples : le tlphone au volant, et le clignotant (tiens, encore une histoire de bagnoles ! La bagnole serait-elle un espace de non-droit ?)

----------


## LSMetag

> Une position GPS dsigne un lieu physique.
> C'est une adresse.
> D'autant plus si celui-ci gnre un attroupement.
> 
> Nous sommes en Etat d'alerte et il y a des principes de prcaution de base  avoir.
> Les forces de l'ordre doivent tre tenues informe de ces lieux pour y organiser des rondes, par exemple.
> 
> De plus, qu'en est il des horaires ?
> Les riverains ont aussi le droits  de la tranquillit la nuit, par exemple.
> ...


Les apparitions sont totalement alatoires. La seule chose contrlable c'est les primtres de jeu.

Si on devait respecter l'Etat d'urgence, l'Etat se ferait traiter de dictature. Dans l'autre cas c'est la faute de l'Etat au moindre incident.

----------


## berceker united

Bizarrement, il doit pas y avoir beaucoup de Pokemon ou store dans une agence Pole Emploie.

----------


## temoanatini

Une chose est sre, c'est que cet arrt interdiant  limplantation de personnages Pokmon sur lensemble du territoire de la commune de Bressolles  va donner une bataille (un grand mot peut-tre) judiciaire des plus intressantes.

Je ne sais pas de quelle juridiction cela va dpendre, mais on peut parier que Nantic ne va pas s'excuter. Ca ferait un prcdent trop dangereux pour eux et leur activit.

En partant de l, ce maire ragira en saisissant la juridiction comptente et un dbat de fond trs intressant et sans doute ncessaire aura lieu.


Mais dj, dans son arrt, ne s'est-il pas tromp dj ?

Peut-on vraiment parler "d'implantation" ? Ca fait trs/trop physique et rel pour le coup...

----------


## temoanatini

> Si on devait respecter l'Etat d'urgence, l'Etat se ferait traiter de dictature.


On *doit* respecter l'tat d'urgence et tout ce que a implique ; c'est la loi.

Aprs, on est pour ou contre mais c'est un autre dbat...

----------


## shadowmoon

> Les apparitions sont totalement alatoires. La seule chose contrlable c'est les primtres de jeu.


Oui en non, ce n'est pas assez prcis.

En effet les apparitions de pokemon sont alatoires, mais les "pok-stop" sont  des emplacements fixes, et ils correspondent souvent  des objets rels : une plaque commmorative, une fontaine publique, une statue dans un parc ...

D'ailleurs la majorit des "pok-stop" sont les rpliques des "portails" utiliss dans Ingress, l'autre jeu dvelopp par Niantic, plus ancien, et lui aussi en ralit augmente.

Je pense donc, qu'avec une demande suffisamment motive, Niantic peut faire disparaitre un "poke-stop" de la carte, surtout dans les grandes villes, o dans certaines zones, ils sont  moins de 10m les uns des autres.




> Dj, ne faudrait-il pas imposer que le jeu interdise l'utilisation en voiture ?
> Comment faire ? Regarder la vitesse de dplacement


C'est le cas depuis quelques temps. Le jeu dtecte ta vitesse de dplacement, si elle dpasse une certaine limite :

1 tu as une pop-up qui bloque le jeu tant que tu ne confirme pas que tu es passager(e)
2 les poke-stop sont dsactivs
3 la distance parcourue n'est plus comptabilise (influence sur les ufs et les badges)
4 Les pokemon qui "apparaissent" ne sont pas capturables car ils disparaissent trs rapidement
5 tu ne peut plus inter-agir avec les arnes de ta faction ou celles des adversaires

Ces 5 points sont un retour de mes diverses tentatives de jouer en voyageant en bus, tram et train.

----------


## Brenlem

Les deux grands dbats de l't en France :
- Pokemon Go et le Burkini  ::roll:: 

Je ne vois pas comment le maire de la petite commune pourrait parvenir  ses fins. Comme le disait un post au-dessus, jamais Niantic ne se pliera  ce dcret. Mais au moins cela fait parler de la commune et c'est peut tre ce que souhaitais le maire. Si la maire de Paris avait propos ce genre d'arrt, quel aurait t la raction du public, des mdias? 
Ce qu'il faut c'est faire du cas par cas, enlever les arnes/Pokestops des endroits o ils ne sont pas bienvenu (commissariats, hpitaux..) Tout finira par se rgler avec le temps.

C'est quand mme assez fou la peur que peut gnrer un simple jeu. Ce maire devrait tre content de voir la jeunesse de sa commune dehors, battre le pav n'a jamais fait de mal et Pokemon Go permet justement aux joueurs de marcher et de dcouvrir des endroits ignors ou mconnus. 
Ce qui peut poser problme c'est le manque de civisme ou d'ducation des joueurs mais l a dpasse de trs loin le cadre du jeu et il existe dj de nombreuses lois pour ces cas.

Bref, j'espre de tout coeur que le maire reviendra  la raison et que cette histoire va s'arrter avant un ventuel procs!

----------


## RyzenOC

> C'est quand mme assez fou la peur que peut gnrer un simple jeu. Ce maire devrait tre content de voir la jeunesse de sa commune dehors, battre le pav n'a jamais fait de mal et Pokemon Go permet justement aux joueurs de marcher et de dcouvrir des endroits ignors ou mconnus.


Le problme c'est *l'implantation sauvage* des pokemons et pokestops, la mairie doit pouvoir choisir les lieux ou elles veut que les jeunes joue.
Dans ma commune y'a des terrains de jeu bien amnag, en libre service et immense, pourquoi y'a un pokemon dans mon jardin/verger et un pokestop  20m du mmorial ?

----------


## Saverok

> Les apparitions sont totalement alatoires. La seule chose contrlable c'est les primtres de jeu.


 ::weird::  ::weird::  ::weird::  ::weird:: 
Les poke stop ne sont absolulment pas alatoires
ils sont fixes et correspondent  un lieu physique "d'intrt".
Autrement dit, ils sont positionns en relation avec un rfrentiel 
==> ditable, bien sr, au besoin de l'diteur

De plus, en ce qui concerne les apparitions, cela n'a rien d'alatoire non plus.
Cela correspond  un algorithme.
Bref, l'inverse de l'alatoire justement.
Il y a de la pondration en fonction de la raret des Pokmons ou encore en fonction du nombre de joueurs actifs dans le secteur.
Si pour toi, c'est de l'alatoire, va falloir que tu revois la dfinition.

Nantic peut, et va devoir, mettre en place des zones grises pour bloquer le jeu dans certaines zones.
Je ne jette pas la pierre car personne, et eux les premiers, ne pouvais anticiper l'engouement pour ce jeu.
Mais maintenant que c'est un tel phnomne, va falloir se mettre aux normes.

----------


## Mingolito

> Nantic peut, et va devoir, mettre en place des zones grises pour bloquer le jeu dans certaines zones.


Il le font dj,  la demande, par exemple les zone militaires, les champs de mines, etc
C'est juste que a prends du temps pour vrifier la validit de la demande, c'est quand mme un jeux mondial c'est colossal, et ils doivent recevoir un paquet de mails  trier et  traiter...

----------


## 4sStylZ

Ok pour les problmes de droits dimage pour les socit et ctera. Cest normal, cest priv et finallement cest une utilisation commerciale de la photo du batiment. Encore que je ne sais plus si la facade dun monument peut tre considre comme prive.

Ok pour considrer que cest normal dinterdire aux gens daller dans des endroits privs au mme titre que nimporte quelle activit. Sauf que a cest dja le cas donc je vois pas pourquoi on a besoin den discuter.  ::roll:: 
Cest comme si je disais :*Cette plage est interdite  toute les voitures, et cette plage est interdite  toute les voitures jaunes. 

___

Le principe dun jeu vido cest quil est virtuel.
Ce qui est virtuel ce nest pas rel.
Alors interdire quelque chose qui nest pas rel cest vraiment fort.




> La mairie doit pouvoir choisir les lieux ou elles veut que les jeunes joue.


Non mais cest srieux l?

Ouais ffectivement, cest comme a que a devrait se passer *dans une dictature*!
Tu veut quon te dise ou jouer, quelle musique couter, quels livres lire, quel chane de TV couter?

----------


## Brenlem

> Le problme c'est *l'implantation sauvage* des pokemons et pokestops, la mairie doit pouvoir choisir les lieux ou elles veut que les jeunes joue.
> Dans ma commune y'a des terrains de jeu bien amnag, en libre service et immense, pourquoi y'a un pokemon dans mon jardin/verger et un pokestop  20m du mmorial ?


Un pokestop au niveau d'un mmorial ne me semble pas choquant. Les joueurs les plus curieux se renseigneront sur le pourquoi du lieu et largirons leurs connaissances. Ce qui pourrait tre choquant c'est si lors d'une commmoration une palanque de joueurs venait mettre la zone pour rcuprer des objets mais on en revient au civisme et au savoir-tre. 

Si de ton ct tu as des joueurs qui viennent sur ta proprit pour chasser des pokemons, c'est sur que a doit tre quelque peu ennuyant, surtout si cela se rpte plusieurs fois par jours. Dans ce cas c'est de la violation de proprit prive et tu as toutes les raisons du monde de vouloir l'viter. 
Dans la plupart des cas les pokemons peuvent tre attraps depuis la rue, pas besoin de se trouver pile-poil dessus pour les capturer.

En tout cas avec du temps tout rentrera dans l'ordre, laissons  Niantic le soin de corriger les imperfections de son jeu et profitons-en pour duquer une partie de notre jeunesse qui je pense en a bien besoin!

----------


## Saverok

> Encore que je ne sais plus si la facade dun monument peut tre considre comme prive.


C'est tout  fait possible.
La ville de Paris, par exemple, possde le droit  l'image de la tour Eiffel.




> Le principe dun jeu vido cest quil est virtuel.
> Ce qui est virtuel ce nest pas rel.
> Alors interdire quelque chose qui nest pas rel cest vraiment fort.


Sauf que l, on parle de ralit augmente.
Le jeu virtuel interagit avec le monde physique.
l, quand le joueur se dplace, il le fait physiquement et non avec une manette dans un monde virtuel.





> Ouais ffectivement, cest comme a que a devrait se passer *dans une dictature*!
> Tu veut quon te dise ou jouer, quelle musique couter, quels livres lire, quel chane de TV couter?


Sans aller jusque l mais il y a des lieux plus adapts que d'autres.
Sur les aires de jeux, il y a un espace dlimit et scuris avec les zones limites  30km/h par exemple ou encore des passages pitons scuriss avec terre plein central et/ou feu de signalisation piton
De plus, l'quipement urbain est aussi en nombre suffisant (bancs, clairage publique, etc.)
De mme, ces lieux sont connus de la police locale qui peut y faire des rondes plus frquentes.

Bref, c'est quand mme bien plus adapt de mettre un poke stop sur une aire de jeux qu'au bord d'une falaise, non ?

----------


## Ph. Marechal

Vivement les Pokemon en burka  ::mouarf::

----------


## RyzenOC

> Non mais cest srieux l?
> 
> Ouais ffectivement, cest comme a que a devrait se passer dans une dictature!
> Tu veut quon te dise ou jouer, quelle musique couter, quels livres lire, quel chane de TV couter?


+1 @Saverok, Les mairie mettent en place des aires de jeux pour assurer une meilleur scurit.
Tu peut jouer chez toi mais les lieux publique sont rglement, on fait pas n'importe quoi n'importe ou.

----------


## Mingolito

Les Pokestops et les arnes sont sur des endroits public, le plus souvent accessibles sur des rues pitonnes, des trottoirs ou des places, bref aucun danger. C'est gnralement de surcroit sur des zones touristiques, avec souvent des commerces, et les commerces prts des Pokestop ont eu pendant la hype une augmentation de 50%  100% de leur CA, ce qui sur le long terme peux crer indirectement plus d'impts locaux pour la mairie.

Donc ne pas avoir de Pokestops, arnes et pokemons sur des terrains militaires, des champs de mines ou autre endroit dangereux ou priv a  un sens, virer les Pokestops/Arnes/Pokmons des zones touristiques publique c'est stupide, ce maire est simplement un crtin fini (comme de trs nombreux politiques) qui  voulu faire son intressant il s'est juste ridiculis.

----------


## Saverok

> Les Pokestops et les arnes sont sur des endroits public, le plus souvent accessibles sur des rues pitonnes, des trottoirs ou des places, bref aucun danger.


Va te balader dans le vieux Lille avec les trottoirs ultra troit et retrouve toi devant un attroupement de 15 glandus qui squattent  moiti sur la route avec les voitures qui klaxonnent  tout va et on reparlera du danger.

Mieux encore,  Berck, il y a un pokestop au niveau du phare.
C'est touristique et la vue est sympa mais de l  dire que c'est sans danger  ::weird:: 
Essaie d'y aller  la mare montante avec le vent et les vagues et on en parlera.
Et l, y a des gus cervels qui y vont la nuit pour ne rien arranger.
Maintenant, ajoutes y la pluie, et tu as un beau cocktail.




> C'est gnralement de surcroit sur des zones touristiques, avec souvent des commerces, et les commerces prts des Pokestop ont eu pendant la hype une augmentation de 50%  100% de leur CA, ce qui sur le long terme peux crer indirectement plus d'impts locaux pour la mairie.


Tu as des sources car les retours que j'ai sont totalement diffrents.
Je dirais mme que Niantic devrait payer une redevance aux mairie comme les food truck.
Aprs tout, a gnre des revenus et ils doivent logiquement tre taxs.
C'est bien la mairie qui va entretenir la chausse aprs le passage des hordes de chasseurs.

----------


## shadowmoon

Je joue  Ingress depuis le dbut (fin 2013), et il ne souffre d'aucune polmique, alors que, comme Pokemon Go, c'est aussi un jeu mondial en ralit augmente, avec plusieurs millions de participant(e)s.

En effet, dans Ingress tout se base sur des portails, l'quivalent des pok stop, et deux camps s'affrontent pour en prendre le contrle.

Dans ce jeu, les principales actions sont 

1) se connecter  un portail pour rcuprer des objets
2) poser / amliorer un objet sur un portail pour augmenter sa puissance ou sa dfense
3) lcher une "bombe" d'nergie pour endommager, puis dtruire un portail
4) crer un lien depuis un portail vers un autre portail

Un joueur doit tre dans un rayon de 40 mtres autour d'un portail pour agir sur celui-ci, et pour certaines actions, plus on est proche d'un portail, plus l'impact sur le portail augmente.

Du coup, comme pour Pokemon Go, des joueurs vont dans des jardins privs, s'arrtent au milieu d'un rond-point ... mais sans engendrer de problme.

Le souci avec Pokemon Go vient de la popularit de la franchise sur laquelle il se base, et qui a engendr un "effet de masse". 

Par exemple :

Avec Ingress, ce sont 2/3 joueurs qui stationnent, une fois tous les quelques jours,  l'entre d'un cimetire, ou qui marchent dans les alles. Ils passent donc plutt inaperus. 

Avec Pokemon Go, ce sont des groupes de 10 joueurs ou plus qui font aussi ces actions, et plusieurs fois par jour. Dans ce cas, ca devient gnant pour les personnes qui se recueillent.

----------


## berceker united

Comment parler de son village que mme Wikipedia doit avoir 2 visites par an sur sa page, ceci sans payer un centime.

----------


## Mingolito

> Va te balader dans le vieux Lille avec les trottoirs ultra troit et retrouve toi devant un attroupement de 15 glandus qui squattent  moiti sur la route avec les voitures qui klaxonnent  tout va et on reparlera du danger.


Il y  peut tre eu des choses un peu exagres pendant un temps mais maintenant le plus gros de la hype est passe ce qui reste de ce que j'en ai vu,  savoir quelques gentils promeneurs, ne pose aucun problme. Aprs si les Lillois sont particulirement dbiles et les flics de Lille absent c'est pas la faute de Niantic.





> Mieux encore,  Berck, il y a un pokestop au niveau du phare.
> C'est touristique et la vue est sympa mais de l  dire que c'est sans danger 
> Essaie d'y aller  la mare montante avec le vent et les vagues et on en parlera.
> Et l, y a des gus cervels qui y vont la nuit pour ne rien arranger.
> Maintenant, ajoutes y la pluie, et tu as un beau cocktail.


La terre est surpeuple et l'tre humain un animal gravement nuisible, si des dbiles profonds veulent se suicider c'est la slection naturelle Darwiniste, mre nature doit pouvoir faire son travail et diminuer le nombre d'tres humains nuisibles, si Niantic peu y aider c'est une bonne chose. Finalement les Pokemons dans un champ de mine c'est peut tre une super bonne ide en y repensant   ::ccool:: 

Personnellement Pokemon Go, Niantic, le suicide des gens stupides, tout a j'en ai rien  carrer, ce que je retiens c'est qu'on paye avec nos impts des politiciens dbiles, inutiles, despotiques et nuisibles , c'est a qui me fatigue.
Au lieu de crer des lois  la con : anti pokemon, anti burka, anti burkini, anti pute, anti cannabis, anti libert d'expression, anti chiffrement, anti droit d'avoir une vie prive, anti riches, a serais mieux de virer toutes ces lois   la con et de laisser les gens se suicider tranquillement si c'est leur choix, bref plus de libert, ce pays est en train de devenir une dictature de la connerie.

Si j'ai envie de faire la pute en burkini en fumant du cannabis et en attrapant des Pokemon sur un phare la nuit et en pleine tempte c'est mon choix ! Pourquoi tout doit tre interdit dans ce pays ?  ::mouarf::

----------


## MikeRowSoft

> Comment parler de son village que mme Wikipedia doit avoir 2 visites par an sur sa page, ceci sans payer un centime.


Au moins les choses sont claires, mme le tourisme n'est pas "dop".

P.S.: j'espre que tu as bien reu un message disant que tu as t cit dans un message.




> Si j'ai envie de faire la pute en burkini en fumant du cannabis et en attrapant des Pokemon sur un phare la nuit et en pleine tempte c'est mon choix ! Pourquoi tout doit tre interdit dans ce pays ?


Il parait que le burkini a t cre en Australie, je prsume que le manque d'atmosphre et le surplus d'ultraviolet impose parfois de prendre plus de prcaution pour certaines personnes  la sant fragile.

Le problme n'est pas de l'interdire je pense mais de le savoir impos. Les extrmistes hors des droits de la rpublique franaise pourraient en profiter. (Bernard, c'est toi qu'a fait sa ?)
Cela dit j'ai entendu des personnes penser  "plages nudiste" pourquoi pas "plages burkini pour les pudiques extrmes" ? (Se qui n'a aucun lien avec les religions.)

Je suis un homme et quand je vais a la plage en Guadeloupe (dpartement franais) je mets un t-shirt (pour protger mes paules du soleil et mon torse des moustiques) et un maillot de bains de type short court.

P.S.: si tu urine dans l'eau sur certaines plages tu risque d'avoir de mauvaises surprises avec les "brulants".

----------


## Invit

> +1 @Saverok, Les mairie mettent en place des aires de jeux pour assurer une meilleur scurit.
> Tu peut jouer chez toi mais les lieux publique sont rglement, on fait pas n'importe quoi n'importe ou.


On pourrait retenir cette argument mais en fait non !  ::aie:: 

Je rappelle que les aires de jeux (scuris) sont rserves aux enfants de moins de 12 ans. Vu les statistiques sur l'ge des joueurs, a va pas le faire...

----------


## LSMetag

> +1 @Saverok, Les mairie mettent en place des aires de jeux pour assurer une meilleur scurit.
> Tu peut jouer chez toi mais les lieux publique sont rglement, on fait pas n'importe quoi n'importe ou.


Ok mais le principe du jeu c'est de chercher, trouver et accourir pour attraper les petites bebetes. Si on te rserve un espace cloisonn de 30m, a sert plus  rien de jouer et a cre des attroupement plus gros.




> On pourrait retenir cette argument mais en fait non ! 
> 
> Je rappelle que les aires de jeux (scuris) sont rserves aux enfants de moins de 12 ans. Vu les statistiques sur l'ge des joueurs, a va pas le faire...


L'ge des joueurs est en gros entre 15 et 45 ans. Voire plus... Donc bon... Les 3/4 des collgues au boult y jouent, et ils ont dpass la trentaine.




> La terre est surpeuple et l'tre humain un animal gravement nuisible, si des dbiles profonds veulent se suicider c'est la slection naturelle Darwiniste, mre nature doit pouvoir faire son travail et diminuer le nombre d'tres humains nuisibles, si Niantic peu y aider c'est une bonne chose. Finalement les Pokemons dans un champ de mine c'est peut tre une super bonne ide en y repensant  
> 
> Personnellement Pokemon Go, Niantic, le suicide des gens stupides, tout a j'en ai rien  carrer, ce que je retiens c'est qu'on paye avec nos impts des politiciens dbiles, inutiles, despotiques et nuisibles , c'est a qui me fatigue.
> Au lieu de crer des lois  la con : anti pokemon, anti burka, anti burkini, anti pute, anti cannabis, anti libert d'expression, anti chiffrement, anti droit d'avoir une vie prive, anti riches, a serais mieux de virer toutes ces lois   la con et de laisser les gens se suicider tranquillement si c'est leur choix, bref plus de libert, ce pays est en train de devenir une dictature de la connerie.
> 
> Si j'ai envie de faire la pute en burkini en fumant du cannabis et en attrapant des Pokemon sur un phare la nuit et en pleine tempte c'est mon choix ! Pourquoi tout doit tre interdit dans ce pays ?


Pas mieux ! Non mais les politiques intelligents pensant  l'intrt national et chrissant leurs convictions, a n'a jamais couru les rues ^^.
Et voil, le monde entier (y compris les peuples) veut des lois  la con pour tout et n'importe quoi...Un peu de rflexion et de hauteur (sans talonettes) messieurs !

----------


## Phifou

Bonjour, 

sans avoir lu tous les commentaires, je n'ai vu personne parler d'occupation du territoire de la commune...

Pour mettre une oeuvre d'art ou quelque chose dans la rue il faut une autorisation pralable du maire, sinon c'est un usage abusif de la voie publique. La loi ne doit pas statuer aujourd'hui sur la prsence d'lments virtuels sur la voie publique, cela pourrait laisser la porte ouverte  certains maires pour taxer cette prsence par une redevance. (Avec plus de poids pour les grandes villes ncessairement.) 

On pourrait aussi parler de concurrence dloyale, l o certains doivent faire un lieu pour leur jeu, (paintball, laser game) et donc payer des btiments, des infrastructures, Nantic n'utilise que la voie publique, et gratuitement.

On va y arriver je pense...

----------


## Paradigme

C'est intressant de voir que personne n'a ragit au message de shadowmoon, moi mme je ne connaissais pas le jeu... Comme quoi, a tape souvent plus sur Pokemon GO pour taper que par rel intrt...

----------


## yann84

Nos lus devraient se recentrer sur des sujets plus importants de mon modeste avis, mais cela ferait encore moins le Buzz que leurs confrres qui sont surpris "en plein Burn-Out d'puisement politique / post digestif" dans l'hmicycle...
Malheureusement la surenchre & l'amalgame restent  la mode aussi puisque l'un d'entre eux a dj pondu un arrt municipal "No Pokemon" au nom de la "scurit" de sa commune mais qui, finalement rejoindrait les intrts "bafous" d'une fondation prive puisqu'apparaissant comme "PokStop" sans aucune contre partie /  l'insu de leur plein gr ...
 ::ptdr::

----------


## TiranusKBX

Il ne reste plus qu' mettre des Psykokwak dans le parlement pour donner la migraine au dput histoire qu'ils arrtent de sortir des conneries

----------


## Invit

> C'est intressant de voir que personne n'a ragit au message de shadowmoon, moi mme je ne connaissais pas le jeu... Comme quoi, a tape souvent plus sur Pokemon GO pour taper que par rel intrt...


Il suffit de relire toutes les pages... On a rpt plusieurs fois l'historique avec Ingress ...

----------


## ctiti60

C'est vrai que l'arrive des Pokemons peut susciter des interrogations et il y a des amliorations  apporter sur les endroits o apparaissent ces petites bestioles : les endroits dangereux, pourquoi a fonctionne en roulant, etc. 

Mais allez jusqu' l'interdiction, c'est violent. Si demain, c'est Mickey Go, on va faire une nouvelle loi pour empcher les Mickeys. On en sort plus.
En Core, ils en ont fait une attraction, ils ont ajouts des policiers pour viter les accidents des pitons, c'est tout de mme une autre mentalit plus positive. On n'est pas oblig d'en faire autant mais arrtons de voir que le mal partout.

Il y a peut tre des choses plus importantes  s'occuper que a en ce moment, non ?

----------


## Jipt

> En Core, ils en ont fait une attraction, ils ont ajout des policiers pour viter les accidents des pitons, c'est tout de mme une autre mentalit plus positive.


Sauf qu'en ce qui *me* concerne, je n'ai pas envie qu'une partie de mes impts serve  financer des policiers pays  surveiller une bande de zozos mme pas capables de se prendre en charge et de veiller sur eux-mmes, et qui en plus ont besoin d'un jeu de neuneus pour aller prendre l'air sinon ils restent scotchs  la maison !

C'est vraiment une drle de civilisation qui se profile  l'horizon...

----------


## TiranusKBX

@Jipt tant donn que 1/2 de la population continue de voter pour des hommes/femmes politique ne faisant rien de convenable puis 1/3 ne votant pas tu te retrouve avec prs de 4/5 de la population faisant tout ce qui faut pour permettre le genre de drives lgislatives de ces 10 dernires annes

----------


## MarieKisSlaJoue

> Sauf qu'en ce qui *me* concerne, je n'ai pas envie qu'une partie de mes impts serve  financer des policiers pays  surveiller une bande de zozos mme pas capables de se prendre en charge et de veiller sur eux-mmes, et qui en plus ont besoin d'un jeu de neuneus pour aller prendre l'air sinon ils restent scotchs  la maison !
> 
> C'est vraiment une drle de civilisation qui se profile  l'horizon...



On pourrai dire la mme chose pour beaucoup de chose. Pourquoi payer des aires de jeux pour les enfants de moins de 12 ans ? Les dos-d'ne, les grillages, les revtements spciaux ? Idem pour mes rassemblement. Pourquoi je voudrais que les policiers que je finance donc couvre des vnements auxquels je ne participe pas ? Un moment donne il faut sortir de sa bulle et de sa zone de confort. C'est pas parce que l'innovation te fait peur qu'il faut se mettre a traiter les gens de neuneus.

Surtout qu'on pourrai dire la mme chose des jeux de sport. Moi je comprend pas qu'on passe sa journe a jouer a Fifa pour aprs sortir dehors faire un foot. (qui demande de payer les stade, l'entretien, les grillages, les lumires, les but.)

La nouvelle gnration regarde des twitch et joue a pokemon go dehors. Laissons les faire, si les gens ne veulent plus jouer aux billes on les laisse faire en laissant l'argument "c'est la ruine de la civilisation" et "c'tait mieux avant" au placard.

Surtout que pokmon ne cote rien a personne. Les trottoirs sont fait pour tre utilis, les banc pour s'assoir et je pense que enfin les infrastructures publique commence a se rentabilis. On vas mme peut tre pouvoir remettre le pitons au coeur de la ville. Il tait temps

----------


## ctiti60

> Sauf qu'en ce qui *me* concerne, je n'ai pas envie qu'une partie de mes impts serve  financer des policiers pays  surveiller une bande de zozos mme pas capables de se prendre en charge et de veiller sur eux-mmes, et qui en plus ont besoin d'un jeu de neuneus pour aller prendre l'air sinon ils restent scotchs  la maison !
> 
> C'est vraiment une drle de civilisation qui se profile  l'horizon...


1. Perso je finance des policiers municipaux dont un qui s'est envoy en l'air prs d'une cole maternelle (vridique). Il a t mut  ::): 
2. Les mdias se focalisent sur un problme et hop c'est la gnralit. Y a des drivent oui. 
Perso, j'en ai marre de financer des radars car des abrutis sont incapables de respecter les limitations de vitesse et tuent des gens qui n'ont rien demands. On est loin des problmes de Pokemon Go !

----------


## shadowmoon

> C'est intressant de voir que personne n'a ragit au message de shadowmoon, moi mme je ne connaissais pas le jeu...


J'ai quand mme eu des "ractions" positives  :+1: 




> Il suffit de relire toutes les pages... On a rpt plusieurs fois l'historique avec Ingress ...


Ingress a en effet t voqu plusieurs fois au cours de cette discussion. Du coup, j'ai fait une petite synthse de ce qui avait t crit prcdemment, avec un rapide comparatif entre les 2 jeux.

----------


## Kearz

> Sauf qu'en ce qui me concerne, je n'ai pas envie qu'une partie de mes impts serve  financer des policiers pays  surveiller une bande de zozos mme pas capables de se prendre en charge et de veiller sur eux-mmes, et qui en plus ont besoin d'un jeu de neuneus pour aller prendre l'air sinon ils restent scotchs  la maison !
> 
> C'est vraiment une drle de civilisation qui se profile  l'horizon...



[TROLL]
Et moi j'en ai juste marre de payer des impts.  ::roll:: 

C'est vrai a, je paies des impts pour des gens qui n'arrivent pas  trouver du travail, je paies des impts pour que des policiers enqute sur des meurtres qui me concerne pas, je paies des impts pour des militaires qui vont faire des guerres  l'autre bout du monde, je paies des impts pour des politiciens pour qui j'ai pas voter, je paies des impts pour le coiffeur des politiciens pour qui j'ai pas vot, je paies de impts pour entretenir des routes qui jemprunte pas. 
[/TROLL]

----------


## Invit

> Ingress a en effet t voqu plusieurs fois au cours de cette discussion. Du coup, j'ai fait une petite synthse de ce qui avait t crit prcdemment, avec un rapide comparatif entre les 2 jeux.


Ah non mais c'tait trs bien ! Je disais plutt a dans le sens ou plusieurs ne veulent pas entendre a ... Ou qui ne lisent pas les premires pages et repartent sur des dlires sur les pokestops, l'apparition des pokemons, etc...

----------


## Hyuunkel

> mais ne pas dlimiter un terrain de jeu peut causer du souci, ou en ennuyer certains (et il ne faut pas voir tous ceux qui sont ennuys par cette mode comme des vieux aigris).


+1 Tout a fait d'accord, un pokmon n'a rien  faire dans mon jardin, je n'en veux en aucun cas et encore moins des mmes qui trainent chez moi !
D'autant plus que comme il a dj t dit : cette socit qui se prend pour je ne sais quoi n'a aucun droit de s'implanter mme virtuellement dans les proprets privs...

S'ils veulent vraiment que la population joue sur tout le territoire, ils n'ont cas virtualiser la map France...





> c'est aussi stupide que de dire "Pokemon Go c'est bon pour ceux qui ne savent pas quoi faire de leurs journes" .


Ha bon ? et en quoi cela es-ce stupide ? selon toi quel population est vis a part ceux qui ne veulent rien faire de leur journe ? (j'ai bien dit "veulent")




> La mairie doit pouvoir choisir les lieux ou elles veut que les jeunes joue.
> Non mais cest srieux l?
> Ouais effectivement, cest comme a que a devrait se passer dans une dictature!


Il y a une sacr diffrence entre dictature et bon sens... un simple exemple devrait tant bien que mal pouvoir te faire comprendre cela : que crois-tu qu'il se serai pass si y a 30 ans un maire aurai autoris l'implantation d'une marelle au milieu de la route ?... a mditer




> Nantic peut, et va devoir, mettre en place des zones grises pour bloquer le jeu dans certaines zones.


La logique voudrais plutt que les zones blanches appartiennent  la dite socit ou soit approuv pour l'implantation.
Le droit que s'octroit nantic peux donc schmatiquement se rsumer  : si ta porte est ouverte j'ai le droit de rentr chez toi et d'y faire ce que je veux...




> Une chose est sre, c'est que cet arrt interdisant  limplantation de personnages Pokmon sur lensemble du territoire de la commune de Bressolles  va donner une bataille (un grand mot peut-tre) judiciaire des plus intressantes.


Tout  fait, bien que relativement limit puisque cette "bataille" (comme tu dit) traitera uniquement 3 choses :
- les limites de l'implantation sauvage (mme virtuel) voir concurrentielle (puisque qu'il doit bien exister des partenaires/enseignes non officiel dans lequel trangement les pokemon afflt...)
- le respect culturel et historique
- les risques et dangers physiques potentielles pour les "joueurs"
Mais par manque de recul ne traitement pas des dangers mental et morales que gnre ces jeux, les crans etc..




> La raction de maire par cet arrt se rsume en une chose : La peur du nouveau du point de vue des vieux.


+1, bien que je ne soit pas "vieux" je suis tout  fait d'accord avec toi : ce "nouveau" comme tu le nomme  bien de quoi faire peur vu le nombre de personne qui s'abrutissent avec... sans parler des consquences futures comme par exemple les lunettes qu'ils auront tous  40 ans  force de passer leurs vies sur ce genre de chose...
Je ne serai probablement plus l dans 50 ans pour en reparl mais je serai bien curieux de voir ou mnera cette si cette "superbe" re du numrique...

Moi la seule chose que je voit pour le moment c'est de plus en plus d'incapable parmi les ados et les jeunes adultes...  part tapoter sur leur cran la plupart ne sait pas faire grand chose... plus de 50% serai incapable de planter un clou correctement ou sans se mettre un coup de marteau par exemple...

Et aussi hallucinant que a puisse l'tre, je voit galement que c'est de pire en pire puisqu' prsent mme les gamins qui rentre en collge ont un smartphone...
Donc pour en revenir  ta phrase oui ce "nouveau" comme tu l'appel fait peur...

----------


## micka132

> [TROLL]
> Et moi j'en ai juste marre de payer des impts. 
> 
> C'est vrai a, je paies des impts pour des gens qui n'arrivent pas  trouver du travail, je paies des impts pour que des policiers enqute sur des meurtres qui me concerne pas, je paies des impts pour des militaires qui vont faire des guerres  l'autre bout du monde, je paies des impts pour des politiciens pour qui j'ai pas voter, je paies des impts pour le coiffeur des politiciens pour qui j'ai pas vot, je paies de impts pour entretenir des routes qui jemprunte pas. 
> [/TROLL]


Tien a me fait penser  une phrase de Chomsky.
En gros on peut identifier une dmocratie russie par le fait que la majorit de ses habitants sont heureux de payer des impots [...]

----------


## TiranusKBX

> Moi la seule chose que je voit pour le moment c'est de plus en plus d'incapable parmi les ados et les jeunes adultes...  part tapoter sur leur cran la plupart ne sait pas faire grand chose... plus de 50% serai incapable de planter un clou correctement ou sans se mettre un coup de marteau par exemple...
> 
> Et aussi hallucinant que a puisse l'tre, je voit galement que c'est de pire en pire puisqu' prsent mme les gamins qui rentre en collge ont un smartphone...
> Donc pour en revenir  ta phrase oui ce "nouveau" comme tu l'appel fait peur...


La le problme vient des parent irresponsables, si tu fait tout pour que ton gamin soit dbile c'est vident qu'il vas le devenir. il faudrait voir une loi pour interdire la possession de tablette/smartphone aux moins de 14 ans on liminerait un gros vecteur de la lobotomisation des dernires gnrations

----------


## Invit

J'avoue avoir du mal  comprendre ce genre de rflexion ... (surtout sur developpez.net)  :8O: 

Interdire la possession de tablette/smartphone aux enfants, a ne veut rien dire ... La tablette, c'est exactement comme tout, il faut l'utiliser avec modration. Mais bien utilis, c'est un super outil d'apprentissage dans plein de domaine (surtout pour les enfants).
[JERACONTEMAVIE]
Perso, j'ai appris  placer tous les pays europens et toutes les capitales europennes grce  un petit jeu sur l'ordinateur de mon oncle durant mes vacances... Et jamais tu m'aurais fais ouvrir un livre..
[/JERACONTEMAVIE]

Mais bon, l, on drive compltement donc je vais pas aller plus loin. D'ailleurs, il ne fallait mme pas rpondre au post de Hyuunkel... Quand je lis a :




> Moi la seule chose que je voit pour le moment c'est de plus en plus d'incapable parmi les ados et les jeunes adultes...  part tapoter sur leur cran la plupart ne sait pas faire grand chose... plus de 50% serai incapable de planter un clou correctement ou sans se mettre un coup de marteau par exemple...


C'est beau de voir chez les jeunes de plus en plus d'incapable car ils ne savent pas planter un clou ... C'est sr que c'est  ce niveau que l'on peut juger une personne...
Rien que ce genre de phrase ne me donne pas envie de discuter...

----------


## Neckara

> Interdire la possession de tablette/smartphone aux enfants, a ne veut rien dire ... La tablette, c'est exactement comme tout, il faut l'utiliser avec modration. Mais bien utilis, c'est un super outil d'apprentissage dans plein de domaine (surtout pour les enfants).


Justement, interdire la possession n'interdit pas l'usage, mais en revanche empche l'abus de ces outils.

En effet, si un enfant possde une tablette/smartphone, il peut alors l'utiliser  l'insu de ses parents, un peu quand et comme il le veut. En revanche, s'il est possd par les parents puis prt, les parents ont plus de contrle quant  l'utilisation de l'objet (horaires, pendant des priodes surveilles, etc.).

Par exemple est-ce qu'un collgien  vraiment besoin d'un smartphone  emporter avec lui au collge ? Lui permettant alors d'utiliser les rseaux sociaux avec les drives qu'on connat.

----------


## Invit

Mea culpa, si c'tait le sens initial alors oui effectivement... (et a l'est au regard du mot choisi  ::calim2::  c'est  cause du post d'Hyuunkel, suis parti direct  ::mrgreen::  )

Pour ta question, c'est trs difficile de rpondre. A la base, on va dire non, il n'en a pas besoin puis tu te rappelles que le collge est trs dur, les enfants entre eux tout a...
Et l, t'as ton gosse qui est le seul  pas avoir de smartphone et qui deviens la rise de la classe ... Donc c'est bien, tu t'es promis de pas lui en acheter avant le lyce et pendant ce temps, il souffre ...  :8-): 

Bon mon dernier paragraphe va tre dtruit, je vais un peu loin et on est tous d'accord pour dire qu'on devrait pas faire de choix  cause de la pression sociale, etc ...
Personnellement, je suis contre au collge, aprs, si j'apprends ou que je vois qu'il est un des seuls  pas en avoir et si malheureusement a peut le mettre de ct, bah je vais craquer ... (je suis lche  ::aie:: )

----------


## Saverok

> Justement, interdire la possession n'interdit pas l'usage, mais en revanche empche l'abus de ces outils.
> 
> En effet, si un enfant possde une tablette/smartphone, il peut alors l'utiliser  l'insu de ses parents, un peu quand et comme il le veut. En revanche, s'il est possd par les parents puis prt, les parents ont plus de contrle quant  l'utilisation de l'objet (horaires, pendant des priodes surveilles, etc.).


Je crois rver l!
Les parents sont l pour mettre des limites. Il n'y a rien  ajouter.
Que l'enfant possde ou non l'objet ne change absolument rien aux limites que les parents peuvent, doivent mme, mettre en place pour rguler son utilisation.

Enfant, j'avais une gameboy.
Qu'elle m'appartiennait ou pas ne changeait absolument rien au fait que je n'avais pas le droit d'y jouer  3h du mat ou de l'emporter  l'cole tout simplement parce que mes parents,  juste titre, me l'avait interdit.

Les parents sont responsables de l'ducation de leurs enfants.
Quand on a dit a, on a tout dit.
La loi n'a surtout pas  cadrer a.
C'est totalement stupide.
Il y a des limites  ce que la loi peut induire sur l'invasion de l'espace priv.

----------


## Neckara

> Que l'enfant possde ou non l'objet ne change absolument rien aux limites que les parents peuvent, doivent mme, mettre en place pour rguler son utilisation.


Oui, c'est vrai qu'entre un objet possd par le gamin qu'il peut trimbaler avec lui et garder dans sa chambre, ne change rien avec un objet trimbal et utilis avant tout par les parents...




> Enfant, j'avais une gameboy.
> Qu'elle m'appartiennait ou pas ne changeait absolument rien au fait que je n'avais pas le droit d'y jouer  3h du mat ou de l'emporter  l'cole tout simplement parce que mes parents,  juste titre, me l'avait interdit.


Oui... et tu n'y a jamais jou la nuit malgr l'interdiction ?
Tu n'as jamais jou plus que le temps autoris ?




> Les parents sont responsables de l'ducation de leurs enfants.
> Quand on a dit a, on a tout dit.


Oui.




> La loi n'a surtout pas  cadrer a.
> C'est totalement stupide.
> Il y a des limites  ce que la loi peut induire sur l'invasion de l'espace priv.


 ::cfou:: .

O est-ce que je parle de faire une loi pour interdire les enfants de possder un smartphone ??

----------


## Kearz

> +1 Tout a fait d'accord, un pokmon n'a rien  faire dans mon jardin, je n'en veux en aucun cas et encore moins des mmes qui trainent chez moi !
> D'autant plus que comme il a dj t dit : cette socit qui se prend pour je ne sais quoi n'a aucun droit de s'implanter mme virtuellement dans les proprets privs...
> 
> S'ils veulent vraiment que la population joue sur tout le territoire, ils n'ont cas virtualiser la map France...


Donc ton jardin n'a pas apparatre sur Google Map? (je parle mme pas de Google Earth)
Le virtuel ne t'appartient _-  priori -_  pas. 
_(dj que dans d'autre culture, considrer que ton bout de terrain est  toi est illogique vu que la terre est  tout le monde, si en plus tu veux t'approprier tous les monde numrique )_





> Ha bon ? et en quoi cela es-ce stupide ? selon toi quel population est vis a part ceux qui ne veulent rien faire de leur journe ? (j'ai bien dit "veulent")


Les gamers? Les casual gamers? Les marcheurs? Les geeks?  




> Il y a une sacr diffrence entre dictature et bon sens... un simple exemple devrait tant bien que mal pouvoir te faire comprendre cela : que crois-tu qu'il se serai pass si y a 30 ans un maire aurai autoris l'implantation d'une marelle au milieu de la route ?... a mditer


T'as dj vu un maire interdire de jouer aux billes sur le trottoir? 




> La logique voudrais plutt que les zones blanches appartiennent  la dite socit ou soit approuv pour l'implantation.
> Le droit que s'octroit nantic peux donc schmatiquement se rsumer  : si ta porte est ouverte j'ai le droit de rentr chez toi et d'y faire ce que je veux...


Non, le droit qu'il prenne c'est "a existe, c'est un fait. Moi je vais l'augmenter virtuellement et uniquement virtuellement". 





> +1, bien que je ne soit pas "vieux" je suis tout  fait d'accord avec toi : ce "nouveau" comme tu le nomme  bien de quoi faire peur vu le nombre de personne qui s'abrutissent avec... sans parler des consquences futures comme par exemple les lunettes qu'ils auront tous  40 ans  force de passer leurs vies sur ce genre de chose...
> Je ne serai probablement plus l dans 50 ans pour en reparl mais je serai bien curieux de voir ou mnera cette si cette "superbe" re du numrique...


Tu dois quand mme tre vieux, en tout cas dans ta tte. 
J'ai eu une gameboy quand j'tais jeune, j'ai port des lunettes trs vite parce qu'a l'poque les cran tait petit et pas clair. (d'ailleurs, je ne porte plus de lunette, c'est bien la science non?  ::): ) 
Et personne n'a cri au dmon et  l'interdiction de la gameboy.




> Moi la seule chose que je voit pour le moment c'est de plus en plus d'incapable parmi les ados et les jeunes adultes...  part tapoter sur leur cran la plupart ne sait pas faire grand chose... plus de 50% serai incapable de planter un clou correctement ou sans se mettre un coup de marteau par exemple...


Oh le terrible: "les jeunes ne savent pas bricoler". Si a c'est pas une rflexion de vieux...
Mes parents n'ont jamais su bricoler (et pourtant ils ont plus de 50 ans). Ils n'avaient pas le temps donc pay des gens pour "bricoler". (Bien sr je parle pas pour ton exemple grotesque du clou.) 


Toute ta rflexion se base sur "avant est-ce que...?". 
J'ai envie de dire: "avant, encore avant, l'homme savait chasser sa nourriture, les supermarch a fait quand mme vachement peur... Mme plus capable de chopper un lapin soit mme!"

----------


## TiranusKBX

@Saverok ma proposition d'interdiction pour les moins de 14 ans des smartphones et tablettes vient du fait que justement la majorit des parent n'imposent plus ces limites et a donne des rsultats catastrophiques !
Si il n'y avait pas ce problme je n'aurais mme pas eus  faire cette suggestion et tu ne me passerait pas un savon sans regarder le plan d'ensemble

----------


## Phifou

Je suis d'accord dans les grandes lignes avec le constat que fait @Hyuunkel, mais je ne suis pas d'accord sur les causes...

C'est factuel, aujourd'hui les jeunes ne savent plus se servir de leurs mains, [TROLL]certains ne savent mme pas se servir d'un ordinateur parce qu'ils n'utilisent que des tablettes et smartphone,[\TROLL] ni parfois mme de leur cervelles. J'ai besoin de savoir comment faire quelque chose, je ne fais pas de liens entre mes connaissances pour essayer de dterminer ce que je peux dduire de mes connaissances, je tape juste la question sur google...

De la mme manire, l o des jeux nouveaux apparaissent, on arrive dans une socit o de toutes manires il va falloir rglementer parce que les gens ne font plus de liens entre les choses. Cf. Pokmon Go  l'ossuaire de Douaumont, le problme n'est pas qu'on vienne y jouer, le problme c'est que toutes ces personnes ne font pas le lien qui veut que jouer sur des morts c'est un manque de respect. Et pour ceux qui font le lien il y a ce problme de voir des personnes qui sont carrment irrespectueuse volontairement.

Le problme n'est pas dans l'arrive des technologies, il est dans le fait que les gens attendent d'avoir des lois pour tre contraints. C'est aussi vrai pour les joueurs de Pokmon Go que pour Nantic qui passe totalement outre la proprit prive sous prtexte que la prsence de virtuel dans mon jardin n'est pas lgalement puni par la loi.
C'est aussi vrai en biothique aujourd'hui, un nouveau mode de soin arrive, tant que personne n'a lgifr dessus on essaye dans tous les sens. Ce qui fait qu'on a aujourd'hui des ministres en France qui essayent de nous faire croire qu'on peut faire de l'Eugnisme thique. L'eugnisme c'est jamais qu'un truc de tueur...

----------


## RyzenOC

> Donc ton jardin n'a pas apparatre sur Google Map? (je parle mme pas de Google Earth)
> Le virtuel ne t'appartient -  priori - pas. 
> (dj que dans d'autre culture, considrer que ton bout de terrain est  toi est illogique vu que la terre est  tout le monde, si en plus tu veux t'approprier tous les monde numrique )


Cela n'a rien  voir, google map est un service de cartographie qui prend des photos ariennes mais aussi cre une BDD des routes pour les gps.
Si demain google map installe un lieu virtuel chez moi avec marquer "trs bon pommier venez vous servir" avec une vue panoramique de mon jardin oui sa vas me faire chier !
C'es exactement ce que me fait Pokemon go, "venez dans mon jardin, y'a un trs bon Pokemon rare au milieu de la cambrousse"

Google street view prend uniquement des photos des rues, que tous le monde peut voir.
Le problme de street view c'tait qu'on prenait en photos les gens et les plaques de voiture, ce problme est rgler aujourd'hui judiciairement parlant.

Dans tous les cas, ces services n'incite pas  venir physiquement dans mon jardin la nuit avec un tlphone.
Si demain j'ai des google car qui dfonce mon portail, rentre dans ma cour en prenant des photos la oui sa vas poser problme (de violation de proprit prive).

google earth  terme pourrais par contre poser des problme dans le futur, si un jour ils arrivent  partir des satellites  prendre en photos les proprit prive en 3D avec une rsolution de 1m, sa risque de poser des soucis car toute ma proprit sera visible au grand publique.
Pour l'instant street view ne prend en photo que depuis la rue et donc voit ce que n'importe qui  le droit de voir.

----------


## berceker united

Pour information : Avec Street view tu peux rentrer dans des lieux (si tu les invites). Exemple visiter l'intrieur d'un restaurant mais a doit tre un service payant.

----------


## Invit

> C'es exactement ce que me fait Pokemon go, "venez dans mon jardin, y'a un trs bon Pokemon rare au milieu de la cambrousse"


C'est dj arriv ? Quelqu'un qui rentre dans un jardin pour un pokemon rare ?

----------


## Saverok

> C'est dj arriv ? Quelqu'un qui rentre dans un jardin pour un pokemon rare ?


oui
il y a eu un cas o 2 adolescents ont pntrs dans une gendarmerie la nuit.
Il y a galement des histoires qui circulent  propos de d'effraction dans des jardins privs.

----------


## MarieKisSlaJoue

> Cela n'a rien  voir, google map est un service de cartographie qui prend des photos ariennes mais aussi cre une BDD des routes pour les gps.
> Si demain google map installe un lieu virtuel chez moi avec marquer "trs bon pommier venez vous servir" avec une vue panoramique de mon jardin oui sa vas me faire chier !
> C'es exactement ce que me fait Pokemon go, "venez dans mon jardin, y'a un trs bon Pokemon rare au milieu de la cambrousse"
> 
> Google street view prend uniquement des photos des rues, que tous le monde peut voir.
> Le problme de street view c'tait qu'on prenait en photos les gens et les plaques de voiture, ce problme est rgler aujourd'hui judiciairement parlant.
> 
> Dans tous les cas, ces services n'incite pas  venir physiquement dans mon jardin la nuit avec un tlphone.
> Si demain j'ai des google car qui dfonce mon portail, rentre dans ma cour en prenant des photos la oui sa vas poser problme (de violation de proprit prive).
> ...


Justement non pokmon ninsiste pas les joueurs  rentrer dans ton jardin pour capture un pokmon qui y serai localiser.

Regarde a c'est une capture du jeu 



Le personne est l o je me trouve, on vois bien un pokmon qui n'est pas exactement  ma position (a pourrai tre derrire un mur, un jardin bref on s'en fous)

De la o je suis sans bouger de ma route, je peux capturer le pokmon qui est  un autre endroit. Dans ton cas je serai  cot de chez toi, je vois un pokmon je n'ai pas besoin de rentrer dans ton jardin pour le capturer, car si je le vois sur la map je peux dj le capturer.

Maintenant imaginons que il est un pokmon dans ton jardin mais que je sois  100 mtres. Je n'ai aucun moyen de savoir que tu as un pokmon dans ton jardin.

Alors explique moi pourquoi tu aurai des mec qui vienne dans ton jardin pour des pokmon ? O est l'incitation ?

----------


## Kearz

> C'es exactement ce que me fait Pokemon go, "venez dans mon jardin, y'a un trs bon Pokemon rare au milieu de la cambrousse"


Pour la 1,2,3,....4000me fois. 
Le jeu ne dit pas o sont les Pokmon. (juste une indication de distance potentielle sans direction)

Donc si jamais un tomb dans ton jardin:
1/ personne le serait. 
2/ on pourrait le chopper juste en tant devant chez toi, pas besoin d'entrer. (sauf si tu as un terrain de foot en largueur et en longueur et que le pokemon pop en plein milieu)

Donc mise  part afficher que tu as un jardin comme le ferait google map, a donne pas plus d'indication et a ne dit pas _"Hey, on a mis un Pokemon l, dans ce jardin!"_

Franchement test le jeu avant de faire de supposition et vous verrez que le jeu nincite personne  entrer quelque part ou mme  aller jouer au milieu de la route. (puisqu'au final, tu dtecte le Pokemon  plusieurs mtres de distance, tu dois pas tre coll  la position GPS du pokemon)

----------


## Coriolan

*Pokmon GO : les pirates multiplient les tentatives d'arnaque pour profiter du succs du jeu*
*En recourant  des campagnes de spam*

Pokmon Go est rapidement devenu un phnomne de socit, le jeu de ralit augmente a t tlcharg plus de 100 millions de fois, malgr le fait quil nest pas disponible officiellement dans plusieurs pays. Cette popularit aurait aid Niantic, le studio derrire le jeu,  gnrer plus de 200 millions de dollars en un mois. Ces chiffres qui sont bons pour les dveloppeurs du jeu font aussi laffaire des pirates. Ces derniers multiplient les tentatives darnaque afin de profiter du succs du titre.

AdaptiveMobile, socit spcialise dans la scurit mobile, a rapport dans un billet de blog, avoir observ une campagne de spam visant les joueurs et dont le but est de les pousser  visiter un site web appel Pokemonpromo.xxx.


Aperu du site web Pokemonpromo
 Des milliers de messages SMS contenant une URL de ce site web ont t envoys aux joueurs nord-amricains. Il sagit dun site web dhameonnage sophistiqu qui imite fidlement le vrai site de Pokmon GO. Il prtend fournir  lutilisateur des fonctionnalits supplmentaires du jeu sil rfre dix de ses amis (susceptibles dtre  leur tour spamms) , explique AdaptiveMobile. Le site signal pour son activit dhameonnage nest plus actif aujourdhui.


Aperu de messages de spam pour les Pokecoins
Une autre campagne de spam a offert 14 500 Pokecoins (la monnaie virtuelle utilise pour les achats internes du jeu) pour tous les 100 points collects. Les messages ont contenu des liens raccourcis et pointant vers plusieurs sites de spam (ddis ou non au jeu de Niantic). Les pirates ont lanc plusieurs tentatives darnaque similaires, on peut citer le site web pokemon.vifppoints.xxxx qui a invit les visiteurs  le partager avec cinq amis. Un autre site appel Pokemon Generator a tent de persuader les joueurs de fournir leurs identifiants afin de profiter de Pokecoins ajouts dans leurs comptes. Les pirates ont utilis plusieurs canaux afin de propager les liens de ces sites, comme les messages SMS et les rseaux sociaux ainsi que les forums Pokmon.

AdaptiveMobile estime que les tentatives darnaque continueront dexister tant que la popularit du jeu battra son plein. Pour cela, la socit appelle les utilisateurs  redoubler de vigilance quand ils sont en train de visiter les sites lis au jeu Pokmon GO. Les joueurs doivent galement tre prudents lorsquils reoivent un message SMS li au jeu et contenant un lien vers un site web, car il peut tre exploit par des pirates pour lhameonnage.

Source : AdaptiveMobile

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Qu'en pensez-vous ?

*Voir aussi :*

 ::fleche::  Le maire de Bressolles s'insurge contre l'implantation  sauvage  des Pokmon sur le territoire de la commune et interdit Pokmon Go par un arrt

----------


## Invit

> oui
> il y a eu un cas o 2 adolescents ont pntrs dans une gendarmerie la nuit.
> Il y a galement des histoires qui circulent  propos de d'effraction dans des jardins privs.


Ok c'est bien ce que je pensais, "des histoires qui circulent" donc non, ce n'est pas officiellement arriv...
Une gendarmerie n'est pas un jardin (c'est mme bien pire et bien plus dbile).

Pour le reste, Kearz & MarieKisSlaJoue ont dj tout dit ... Vous faites du beau blabla sans avoir test ... Vous tes sur LE cas de buzz sur des millions de joueurs ... Mais vous savez, des jeunes qui s'amusent  visiter les jardins de nuit, y'en a tous les jours et on en parle pas dans la presse ... Et a n'a rien  voir avec Pokemon...

----------


## RyzenOC

Bon j'en ai marre des personnes qui croient tous savoir et disent que j'ai pas test le jeu.
Je vien de re-tlcharger le jeu sur mon tlphone, et voila ce que j'ai chez moi dans ma cours goudronn (il n'est plus dans mon jardin, il  t dplac de 20m un peu pres...)



Il est entre mes thuyas (qui cache la route) et ma piscine qui est 15m derrire (un enfant pourrais au passage se noyer et je pourrais avoir des poursuites judiciaire  cause de ce jeu)
Et 30m vers la droite j'ai une belle charrue en fer forger, bien pointue, un enfant qui cours pourrais sempaler dedans facilement. Et si mon garage est ouvert, j'ai mon matriel d'airsoft, 2 pes, 1 armure intgrale, 3 katanas et 1 arc.


C'est plutt  vous de re-tester le jeu,  la campagne notamment !!! On est pas tous des citadins  vivre dans un 9m^2

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> Il est entre mes thuyas (qui cache la route) et ma piscine qui est 15m derrire (un enfant pourrais au passage se noyer et je pourrais avoir des poursuites judiciaire  cause de ce jeu)
> Et 30m vers la droite j'ai une belle charrue en fer forger, bien pointue, un enfant qui cours pourrais sempaler dedans facilement. Et si mon garage est ouvert, j'ai mon matriel d'airsoft, 2 pes, 1 armure intgrale, 3 katanas et 1 arc.


Et t'as toujours pas appris  lire par contre. IL N'Y A PAS BESOIN D'ETRE COLLE AU POKEMON POUR LANCER LA CAPTURE !! je peux le faire sur ceux qui spawn au pied de l'immeuble d'a cot, qui est a plus de 30m de mon appart (et je suis certain d'avoir de la marge, en plus...) !! Alors a moins que ton jardin soit celui de Versailles, *PERSONNE* n'a besoin d'entrer chez toi pour capturer un pokmon.

C'est plus clair ou il faut que je fasse un dessin ?

ps : et personne ne risque d'entrer chez toi pour un tel pokmon, hein.

----------


## MarieKisSlaJoue

sazearte tu te fait en fait avoir par la ralit virtuelle.
Si je suis derrire ton jardin, le paras n'apparaitra pas pour moi au mme endroit que pour toi.

ce que te montre ton tlphone c'est propre  toi, un autre joueur aura une exprience diffrente. Et c'est tant mieux, sinon cela voudrait dire qu'il faudrait se battre pour attraper les pokmon, hors ce n'est pas le cas.

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> ce que te montre ton tlphone c'est propre  toi, un autre joueur aura une exprience diffrente. Et c'est tant mieux, sinon cela voudrait dire qu'il faudrait se battre pour attraper les pokmon, hors ce n'est pas le cas.


Le pokmon apparait devant la camra du joueur telle qu'elle tait place lorsqu'il a cliqu sur la map. Si le mec est dans sa voiture, gare le long du trottoir, ben il le verra sur son tableau de bord, par ex. Ou si Sazearte clique dessus qd il est aux toilettes, ben...  ::D:

----------


## MikeRowSoft

> Bon j'en ai marre des personnes qui croient tous savoir et disent que j'ai pas test le jeu.


Maintenant tu as un salamche prs du barbecue ?

Mince "allumer le feu" est sous licence...  ::whistle::

----------


## Invit

::scarymov::

----------


## RyzenOC

> Et t'as toujours pas appris  lire par contre. IL N'Y A PAS BESOIN D'ETRE COLLE AU POKEMON POUR LANCER LA CAPTURE !! je peux le faire sur ceux qui spawn au pied de l'immeuble d'a cot, qui est a plus de 30m de mon appart (et je suis certain d'avoir de la marge, en plus...) !! Alors a moins que ton jardin soit celui de Versailles, PERSONNE n'a besoin d'entrer chez toi pour capturer un pokmon.
> 
> C'est plus clair ou il faut que je fasse un dessin ?


Non non, je viens de faire un test et il n'y a rien qui apparat si je vais sur la voie publique, faut vraiment rentrer chez moi pour le voir.

----------


## AoCannaille

> Bon j'en ai marre des personnes qui croient tous savoir et disent que j'ai pas test le jeu.
> Je vien de re-tlcharger le jeu sur mon tlphone, et voila ce que j'ai chez moi dans ma cours goudronn (il n'est plus dans mon jardin, il  t dplac de 20m un peu pres...)
> 
> 
> 
> Il est entre mes thuyas (qui cache la route) et ma piscine qui est 15m derrire (un enfant pourrais au passage se noyer et je pourrais avoir des poursuites judiciaire  cause de ce jeu)
> Et 30m vers la droite j'ai une belle charrue en fer forger, bien pointue, un enfant qui cours pourrais sempaler dedans facilement. Et si mon garage est ouvert, j'ai mon matriel d'airsoft, 2 pes, 1 armure intgrale, 3 katanas et 1 arc.
> 
> 
> C'est plutt  vous de re-tester le jeu,  la campagne notamment !!! On est pas tous des citadins  vivre dans un 9m^2


Mais quel serial-menteur ce sazearte... Toujours  parler de choses qu'il ne connait pas ou ne comprend pas, et surtout  ne pas la fermer quand on lui montre qu'il a tort...

Voici un lien d'il y a 3 jours avec "ta cours goudronn"  : http://uk.businessinsider.com/most-p...16-8?r=US&IR=T

Mais galement ici : http://www.techinsider.io/pokemon-go...heating-2016-7

et de manire gnrale sur tous ces liens indiqus par google

"Ta photo" n'est pas la tienne, tu racontes n'importe quoi...

----------


## Invit

Ah ah c'est magique !!!  ::ptdr:: 

Surtout qu'on partant du principe que son mensonge tait vrai, sa dernire phrase est magique galement... Pourquoi sinquiter si ce pokmon n'est pas vu de la rue, il ne risque pas de le trouver dans ton jardin  ::aie::

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> Non non, je viens de faire un test et il n'y a rien qui apparat si je vais sur la voie publique, faut vraiment rentrer chez moi pour le voir.


Donc comme dit plus haut, s'il n'est pas visible depuis chez toi, personne ne va y entrer pour le chasser (surtout celui l...), vu que les gens ne sauront pas o il se trouve...

(et je passe sur la vracit de ta photo...)

----------


## steel-finger

> Il est entre mes thuyas (qui cache la route) et ma piscine qui est 15m derrire (un enfant pourrais au passage se noyer et je pourrais avoir des poursuites judiciaire  cause de ce jeu).


Les piscines doivent tre quip d'un dispositif de scurit normalis ceci est la loi pour justement vit les noyades accidentelles donc je suppose que tu n'a pas de piscine

----------


## berceker united

La honte de se faire prendre le mains sur le clavier ! ::ptdr::

----------


## Vitofe

> Les piscines doivent tre quip d'un dispositif de scurit normalis ceci est la loi pour justement vit les noyades accidentelles donc je suppose que tu n'a pas de piscine


Ce personnage semble tre un mensonge dans sa globalit :
- Il n'est clairement pas directeur technologique
- Il n'est pas non plus ni tasunien ni aux tats unis
- Il n'a clairement pas non plus le niveau d'tudes "BAC +8" qu'il prtend dans son profil pro...

----------


## Jipt

Dj 23 pages sur ce sujet...



Source : le "28 minutes" d'Arte de ce soir

Des images...

----------


## LSMetag

Ho putain Saezarte s'est compltement dcrdibilis sur DVP.com !!! Merci AoCanaille ^^. Je ne me fatiguerai plus  tenter de dbattre avec lui, et ma base de connaissances ne sera plus pourrie par ses interventions.

Tout a  cause des Pokemon...

----------


## lulu7

@orygynz tu n'a rien compris  l'intervention de saveroks

Je crois qu'il faut vraiment tre un gros dbile pour ne pas comprendre qu'il trollait depuis le dbut.... ou tre shooter au pokemon.




> Je ne me fatiguerai plus  tenter de dbattre avec lui, et ma base de connaissances ne sera plus pourrie par ses interventions.


Ces interventions sont dans la majorit des cas plus utiles que les tiennes,  bons entendeurs.
Certains ne semblent pas comprendre phnomne de masse et jeu vido inconnu jouer par 2-3 guignols.
C'est un effet de mode a passera.

----------


## Invit

> @orygynz tu n'a rien compris  l'intervention de saveroks
> Je crois qu'il faut vraiment tre un gros dbile pour ne pas comprendre qu'il trollait depuis le dbut.... ou tre shooter au pokemon.


Saverocks, un troll ? Et bah put1, il se fait bien chier pour ses trolls vu ses explications et ses citations...  ::weird:: 

Dans ce cas, effectivement, je suis un gros dbile vu que je ne joue pas au jeu...

En tout cas, c'est bien d'tre le "gros dbile" quand on discute avec un troll... Je comprends juste pas pourquoi je suis le seul vu que tout le monde lui rpond...

----------


## lulu7

Pour la photo, sur google on trouve des milliers de liens et parle tous des mauvais emplacement de pokemon go.

13 juillet sur un blog australien :
http://uk.makemefeed.com/2016/07/13/...d-1730777.html
People are playing 'Pokemon GO' in really inappropriate places and national museums and cemeteries aren't pleased
un homme en voiture au luxembourg.

7 juillet, le plus vieux que j'ai trouv sur un blog anglais :
http://exchangedata.ml/spacesharp.html
"A US motorist has had bitter experience, too busy chasing a creature of Nintendo."
un conducteur de moto.
"My user experience and also was quite confusing, since I have a lot of "visitors" who come into my garden to admire my pokemon ..."
un homme dans son jardin... (faut appuyer 4-5 fois sur la flche du bas pour voir l'article sur pokemon)

Pour le troll je parlais de sazearte, mais vue le dernier lien pas sur en faite que se soit un mensonge.
Vracit ou pas des sources, le problme reste le mme : des joueurs irrespectueux et un phnomne de socit.

----------


## Invit

Et l'as l'impression que je lui rponds  sazearte ???? T'as vu mes rponses ? Notamment le " ::scarymov:: ". Il faut quoi ? Que je me casse les c****  faire des dfinitions sur les trolls ???

Donc ton "gros dbile", tu rflchiras un peu la prochaine fois...

Pour Savarock, tes articles n'y changent rien.... Je dis juste qu'on balance ces faits divers pour surfer sur la vague... C'est tout !
Je te trouve autant d'articles pour des accidents de voiture avec un mec qui tlphonait, envoyait un SMS, tait sur son GPS...
Pareil pour les incivilits... Des dbiles, y'en a partout dans le monde, on a pas attendu PokemonGo ...

Je n'ai pas d'actions Niantics et je ne joue pas au jeu... J'ai test pour viter de dire des conneries comme je peux lire ici ... Et nul besoin de photo de google images pour tenter de le prouver...

----------


## LSMetag

Je rejoins Saverock. Le jeu en lui mme n'est pas le vrai problme, sauf quelques bugs de popping dans des endroits non appropris. Erreurs de jeunesse.

Le tlphone au volant, l'attention distraite,... ne sont pas des nouveauts. Les personnes prudentes, en gnral, le restent.  Ceux qui utilisent leurs tlphones aux volant sont en tort, qu'ils jouent  Pokemon ou non.
Pokemon Go n'encourage pas  aller jouer la nuit plus qu'un autre jeux. Les parents apprennent  leurs enfants  ne pas aller chez les autres sans leur permission. C'est une question de discipline et d'ducation.

Je disais que ce jeu me faisait peur, parce qu'il exacerbe des comportements idiots au volant. Mais j'avais tort quand je disais qu'il les provoquait.

Les chasses au trsor comme a c'est sympa, mais a peut devenir un problme si on passe  la comptition.

----------


## marcmarin

Cela me fait penser au jeu des tac-tac des annes 70, on en avait tous, on emmerdait le monde  faire du bruit partout, en groupe  celui qui double tac-tactait le plus longtemps et en plus c'tait aussi dangereux (car pas du tout virtuel), on avait des bleus partout autour du poignet, les boules ou les attaches cassaient et te partaient dans la gueule... 8-(. En fait on tait au moins aussi idiot avec ce jeux que les jeunes d'aujourd'hui avec leur Pokemon-Go, il faut que jeunesse se passe mme si maintenant  peut aller au del des quanrantes ans... ;-) 

https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tac-tac

----------


## Jipt

> Ho putain Saezarte s'est compltement dcrdibilis sur DVP.com !!!


Dans tes rves !
Il continue  svir :



> --snip--


et avec toujours autant de fautes d'orthographe, une vraie calamit, un supplice pour les yeux...

----------


## RyzenOC

> et avec toujours autant de fautes d'orthographe, une vraie calamit, un supplice pour les yeux...


Si depuis le dbut tu me l'avais demand poliment et sans lancer de pique, a ferait longtemps que tes yeux arrteraient de saigner.
Je naime pas les personnes qui font de l'hypertension  chaque point virgule.




> Ho putain Saezarte s'est compltement dcrdibilis sur DVP.com !!!


Oui et non, car je me suis inspir d'une histoire vraie  la base.

----------


## goomazio

De la bouche d'un "pro-gamer", qui a un bon niveau dans tous les jeux dans lesquels il s'investit, j'ai entendus qu'un pokmon pouvait apparaitre  une certaine distance : si on veut pouvoir lancer le "combat" et attraper le pokmon il faut bouger (sans connaitre la direction). Alors, si vous tes  la pointe de la botte qu'est l'Italie, pensez-vous que vous avez plus de chance de trouver le pokmon, pour lequel le tlphone vous a prvenu qu'il tait proche, dans l'eau ? Ou que a change rien et que vous pouvez l'attraper sans bouger ou en avanant en remontant la botte, sans quitter la terre ferme ?

Je prcise, comme a a sans doute dja t dit, que les pokmons apparaitraient aux endroits o Ingress a enregistr du traffic humain, o les gens passent. Et, donc, qui dit proprit prive ou lieux ou personne n'a jou  Ingress dit 0 voir trs peu de pokmons... Mais a n'empche pas d'en avoir.

Je devrais revrifier ce que ce joueur m'a dit. A-t-on rellement une alerte d'un pokmon proche ? Est-il possible de devoir faire un cercle complet autour de l'endroit o on a reu l'alerte pour trouver le pokmon ?
Voici ce que ma source m'a dit^^ :



> Quand il apparat, il est attrapable. Mais avant d'apparatre il est "Proche" et c'est difficile de savoir dans quelle direction il est. Mais d'aprs moi, il est IMPOSSIBLE de DEVOIR aller dans une proprit prive pour en capturer un. Mon avis. 😊


Ce  quoi j'ai rpondus : "Mais quand un pokemon est proche c'est possible de ne pas le trouver si tu vas pas dans la bonne direction ?".



> Ouais.


"Du coup c'est chaud s'il faut aller dans la direction d'une immense propriete privee".



> Mais... En fait, les points de spawn des pokemons sont fait par rapport  la Map d'Ingress. (Leur jeu prcdent) et... La concentration des points d'Ingress taient fait par rapport aux passages des gens. (Beaucoup de pokemons dans les Walmarts par exemple) Donc, qui dit proprit prive...
> 
> C'est "possible" thoriquement, mais moi je prfre dire que non.
> 
> Exemple: Y a un spawn chez les Johnsons (nom fictif, ndlr.) chez nous, mais c'est  cause de la rue. Et le Pokemon tu sais l'attraper de loin.


Donc, ce serait possible thoriquement selon certains...

----------


## AoCannaille

> Je devrais revrifier ce que ce joueur m'a dit. A-t-on rellement une alerte d'un pokmon proche ? Est-il possible de devoir faire un cercle complet autour de l'endroit o on a reu l'alerte pour trouver le pokmon ?
> Voici ce que ma source m'a dit^^ :
> 
> Ce  quoi j'ai rpondus : "Mais quand un pokemon est proche c'est possible de ne pas le trouver si tu vas pas dans la bonne direction ?".
> 
> "Du coup c'est chaud s'il faut aller dans la direction d'une immense propriete privee".
> 
> 
> Donc, ce serait possible thoriquement selon certains...


a ne change rien que si des gosses (ou pas) entrent dans des proprits prives pour jouer  Pokemon go, ce n'est pas la faute  Pokemon  go, mais c'est un problme dducation.

C'est comme si tu cherchais un terrain de foot et en voyant un grand jardin bien plat avec une jolie pelouse tu te permettait d'y pntrer.

----------


## Saverok

> Je prcise, comme a a sans doute dja t dit, que les pokmons apparaitraient aux endroits o Ingress a enregistr du traffic humain, o les gens passent. Et, donc, qui dit proprit prive ou lieux ou personne n'a jou  Ingress dit 0 voir trs peu de pokmons... Mais a n'empche pas d'en avoir.
> 
> Je devrais revrifier ce que ce joueur m'a dit. A-t-on rellement une alerte d'un pokmon proche ? Est-il possible de devoir faire un cercle complet autour de l'endroit o on a reu l'alerte pour trouver le pokmon ?
> Voici ce que ma source m'a dit^^ :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> ...


Peux-tu demander  ta source quelle est le pourcentage de joueurs de Pokemon Go qui a dj jou  Ingress ?
Peux-tu galement demander  ta source quelle pourcentage de joueur de Pokemon GO est au courant de toutes ces subtilits ?

La question n'est pas de savoir s'il y a rellement ou non des Pokemons dans des proprits privs mais que des joueurs peuvent tre incits  y pntrer par manque d'information.
Certes, il y a l'ducation et le respect des lois mais le manque d'information dans le jeu peut tre considr comme une incitation .

"Alerte ! un Pokmon est proche de vous !"
Le joueur tourne pendant 20min sans le trouver.
Peut tre tout simplement parce qu'il n'a pas braqu son tel dans la bonne direction mais nempche que le joueur, n'ayant aucune info de distance ni de chaud / froid, fini par snerver.
L, il y a une clture...
Le joueur, passablement agac et l'impatience montant, peut se dire que le Pokemon est peut tre de l'autre de ct.
Certes, le Pokmon ne s'y trouve absolument pas et le joueur est seul responsable de ses actes.
Mais  partir du moment o le jeu ne lui dit jamais qu'il part totalement dans la mauvaise direction et donc, le maintient dans le flou, on peut raisonnablement se dire qu'il y a incitation.

Tous les cas relevs d'effraction dans des proprits prives pour cause de chasse aux Pokemons ne disent absolument pas qu'un Pokemon tait effectivement prsent ou non.
On parle uniquement du motif de l'effraction qui est la chasse  ces petites bbettes virtuelles.
Qu'elles y taient ou non ne change rien  l'affaire.
Ce qui compte, c'est que des joueurs ont pu croire que oui.

----------


## clairetj

Moi qui suis un casual gamer sur Pokemon Go je vais apporter mon avis sur la question. Dj je ne dois pas faire comme il faut car mme avec la RA j'ai jamais russi  voir un pokmon  l'cran. Ce qui ne m'empche pas d'en attraper. Alors qu'un pokmon apparait sur la carte il peut tre n'importe o autour de moi  plus ou moins une vingtaine de mtres. Ds fois le pokmon apparait dans mon dos, bah, j'ai juste  faire tourner l'cran avec le doit (pas besoin de bouger) et cliquer sur le pokmon pour lancer la session capture. Sans utiliser la RA, je n'ai jamais eu  pntrer o que ce soit.

Alors forcment, j'utilise pas la RA donc je pense que beaucoup vont dire que je passe  ct de l'intrt du jeu, mais bon le but au final c'est de capturer les pokmon, pas de les prendre en photos les captures dans des lieux plus ou moins "lgaux" (j'arrive pas  trouver un autre mot).

Franchement on en fait beaucoup pour pas grand chose, a me rappelle un peu lorsque la mode des selfies  dbarquer, les gens se prenaient en photo n'importe o et n'importe comme (certains en sont mort d'ailleurs) et pourtant y'a jamais de rglementation. Juste un appel au bon sens, et cela devrait tre pareil ici

----------


## berceker united

Dj  la base, le faite que a soit pas la socit qui dcide de placer les pokemon  des endroits spcifique est une btise. Si j'ai bien compris, c'est un systme alatoire. Certes a aurait t du boulot mais pas impossible  faire en mode automatique car il y a la cartographie. Donc tant que a reste des rues ou des zones publiques il y a pas de problme. Mais une base militaire, bord d'autoroute etc.





> Il faut pas tenter d'approfondir la btise humaine.
> - Moi

----------


## goomazio

Je l'avais dis, le jeux incite  enfreindre la loi comme un GPS laiss en vue dans une voiture incite  casser la vitre pour le prendre. Dans mon dernier message, je ne faisais que rpondre  ceux qui disent qu'il est toujours possible d'attraper un pokmon qui apparait sur l'cran du joueur. 

Si j'tais un joueur, je ne chasserais pas les pokmons dans des zones o il y a beaucoup de proprits prives (une rue en cul de sac borde d'habitations), o il y a trop de vgtations (ronces et ortilles), dans la montagne ou prs de la mer,  moins d'avoir une machte, des cordes ou un bateau... Car je pense qu'un pokmon pourrait apparaitre  quelques mtres de moi et je dois donc me laisser une marge de plusieurs mtres autour de moi.

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> Dans mon dernier message, je ne faisais que rpondre  ceux qui disent qu'il est toujours possible d'attraper un pokmon qui apparait sur l'cran du joueur.


A l'cran, pas sur le radar. A partir du moment ou un pokmon est affich sur la map, on n'a plus besoin de bouger pour l'attraper. Et s'il n'est que sur le radar, ben on n'a aucune ide de o il se trouve exactement, surtout depuis qu'ils ont fichu en l'air le radar, justement...

----------


## goomazio

(Re-)Expliquez un peu la diffrence entre radar et ecran SVP. Si un mew apparait dans le jeu (sur un radar, une carte, un message...), et que vous n'arrivez pas  lancer la procdure de capture car vous tes trop loin, seriez-vous tenter de vous dplacer pour tenter de vous rapprocher du pokmon ? Au fait, il faudrait trouver le wiki/mode d'emploi du jeux, a pourrait mettre les points sur le i.

----------


## AoCannaille

> (Re-)Expliquez un peu la diffrence entre radar et ecran SVP. Si un mew apparait dans le jeu (sur un radar, une carte, un message...), et que vous n'arrivez pas  lancer la procdure de capture car vous tes trop loin, seriez-vous tenter de vous dplacer pour tenter de vous rapprocher du pokmon ? Au fait, il faudrait trouver le wiki/mode d'emploi du jeux, a pourrait mettre les points sur le i.


l'cran est une sorte de google maps, on voit l'environnement autour. Si un pokmon apparait sur la carte (mme  2 rues), on peut cliquer dessus et le combat s'engage (sans bouger.) exemple : 


Le radar est une liste de 9 pokmons "proches". On ne sais absolument pas o ils sont, ni la distance, ni la direction. Ils sont dans le coin, c'est tout...
exemple : 

Ce screen montre la stratgie thorique de "distance" qui a t retir justement du jeux. Maintenant on a les 9 pokmon et c'est tout...


Concrtement je ne connais personne qui cherche absolument les pokmons qui apparaissent dans le radar, on se contente de bouger et d'attendre que les pokmons apparaissent sur l'cran.

----------


## goomazio

Donc on peut tous tres d'accord sur le fait qu'il est possible qu'un pokemon rare proche, apparaissant sur le radar, incite des joueurs  ratisser la zone o ils se trouvent, zone qui pourrait tre compose d'une trs grande partie de parties inaccessibles. Juste ?

Je sais que c'est pas trs probable, mais il y a un effet de masse qui fait que le faible pourcentage de personne concerne reprsente beaucoup de gens.

----------


## Jipt

Bon, a ne me regarde pas mais, les joueurs, vous tes au courant qu'il y a un fil ddi ?

http://www.developpez.net/forums/d15...rale-attraper/

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> Donc on peut tous tres d'accord sur le fait qu'il est possible qu'un pokemon rare proche, apparaissant sur le radar, incite des joueurs  ratisser la zone o ils se trouvent, zone qui pourrait tre compose d'une trs grande partie de parties inaccessibles. Juste ?


je ne crois pas qu'il y ait quelqu'un de suffisamment idiot pour ratisser une surface de je ne sais plus bien de rayon (distance de dtection maximale, au moins 70m je crois), il y passerait une grande partie de la journe. a reste dans le domaine du possible, hein, mais quelqu'un qui se jette du 15e tage en tentant de rattraper un ballon baudruche aussi. Mais l on dpasse allgrement le simple cas du jeu, c'est juste la btise humaine.

Mais vu la densit de pokmons dans les zones pavillonnaires, donc l o les gens ont peur qu'on entre dans leur jardin, a ne risque pas d'arriver, on y trouve pas grand chose, et ce qu'on y trouve est commun  pleurer. C'est plus rentable d'aller se balader dans les parcs.

----------


## AoCannaille

> Donc on peut tous tres d'accord sur le fait qu'il est possible qu'un pokemon rare proche, apparaissant sur le radar, incite des joueurs  ratisser la zone o ils se trouvent, zone qui pourrait tre compose d'une trs grande partie de parties inaccessibles. Juste ?
> 
> Je sais que c'est pas trs probable, mais il y a un effet de masse qui fait que le faible pourcentage de personne concerne reprsente beaucoup de gens.


Il y a des cons partout.

Mais encore une fois, les Pokmon sont gnrs l o il y a du monde, ce n'est pas alatoire! et les "parties innaccessibles" n'ont pas suffisamment de traffic humain de l'appli pour gnrer des pokmons. 

Donc  moins d'avoir fait une garden party  2000 joueurs d'ingress dans ton immense jardin, il n'y a AUCUNE chance que niantic ne gnre de Pokmon dedans.

De plus, c'est annonc, les pokmons rare (mew, mew2, articodin etc...) ont t officiellement annonc comme gnr uniquement lors d'event prcis. Genre la japan expo, E3 etc...

Mais bon, encore une fois, il y a des cons partout. Et s'ils sont cons, c'est pas la faute de pokmon go.

C'est pas parce qu'un con conduit bourr et crase ta mm avec sa Clio 3 que tu vas accuser Renault....

----------


## Saverok

> C'est pas parce qu'un con conduit bourr et crase ta mm avec sa Clio 3 que tu vas accuser Renault....


Non
Mais s'il tait dans un bar avant de prendre le volant, tu peux te retourner contre ce dernier.

Comme j'ai dj pu le dire, la question n'est pas de savoir un pokemon peut apparatre ou non dans une proprit prive.
A vrai dire, on s'en fout.
La question est surtout de savoir si le jeu informe suffisamment ses joueurs  ce sujet et la rponse est non.

Il y a aura tjrs des gens pour essayer de trouver le truc ultra rare cach  raison ou  tord dans un jeu ou encore  chercher les bugs.
Qui n'a jamais cherch un passage secret dans un jeu en se frottant  tous les murs et/ou en tentant d'atteindre une plateforme qui n'tait en fait qu'un bug d'affichage ?
L, on peut se dire que c'est pareil sauf que la zone de jeu n'est pas un monde virtuel mais le monde bien rel.
Et donc, on va trouver des cons pour chercher la faille ou des raccourcis ou encore "et si je tentais de le contourner pour le prendre  revers?" ou telle autre ide farfelue.
J'ai eu l'occasion de discuter avec un gus qui m'assurait que plus tu tais prt et plus forte taient tes attaques.
Je sais que c'est faux mais lui en tout cas, en tait totalement convaincu.
Hormis que ce gars tait compltement con (et mempchait de manuvrer pour sortir ma voiture du parking), ce qui me gne est que rien, absolument rien dans jeu ne vient le contredire.
Niantic laisse ces joueurs dans l'ignorance.

----------


## Invit

> Non
> Mais s'il tait dans un bar avant de prendre le volant, tu peux te retourner contre ce dernier.


Et ton argument est vrai... Mme si a n'a rien  voir, je trouve cette loi compltement stupide ... Et ce serait la mme chose pour Niantics...

Le problme, c'est qu'on vit dans une socit o c'est jamais de notre faute, il faut toujours un coupable... On assume jamais rien, c'est bien, a fait marcher les tribunaux...

Mais on serait pas plus heureux si les cons assumaient un peu plus ?  ::aie::

----------


## RyzenOC

L'AR n'en est qu'a ces dbuts, comme toute techno, des lois devrons tre mis en place pour lgifr cela, comme avec les drones.

----------


## zulad

Sur une autre registre, 

je regrette ce qui se passe pres de chez moi. Il y a un pokestop dans un monument commemoratif aux heros de la 2e guerre pas loin. Et depuis que pockemon go est arrive, c'est bourre de bouteilles plastiques vides dans les pots a feux. Je trouve ca dommage que certains jeunes n'aient pas plus d'egards pour les aieux qui se sont battus pour leur libertes...

----------


## Vivien46

> Sur une autre registre, 
> 
> je regrette ce qui se passe pres de chez moi. Il y a un pokestop dans un monument commemoratif aux heros de la 2e guerre pas loin. Et depuis que pockemon go est arrive, c'est bourre de bouteilles plastiques vides dans les pots a feux. Je trouve ca dommage que certains jeunes n'aient pas plus d'egards pour les aieux qui se sont battus pour leur libertes...


Et encore c'est pas le pire, quand certains sesclaffent de joie en ayant attrap un pokmon dans les hopitaux, cimetires, etc.. Mais bon, c'est autant un dommage collatral de PokmonGo que de la btise humaine. 
Et pour a, y'a pas de mise  jour..

----------


## AoCannaille

> C'est pour cela que la loi interdit de conduire en tat d'ivresse, il y'a dj une lgislation l-dessus.


bla bla bla...

C'est pour a qu'il est interdit de s'introduire dans la proprit d'autrui, il y a dj une lgislation l-dessus

----------


## Volgaan

> Mais encore une fois, les Pokmon sont gnrs l o il y a du monde, ce n'est pas alatoire! et les "parties innaccessibles" n'ont pas suffisamment de traffic humain de l'appli pour gnrer des pokmons.


Faux. Ce n'est effectivement pas alatoire, car les points d'apparition sont fixes et rguliers (il y en a un chez moi qui en fait apparatre  heure fixe, toutes les heures). Seulement, ils sont issus des donnes d'Ingress, le prcdent jeu en RA de Niantic.

Il y a un lien troit entre les deux jeux. Typiquement, les PokStops et arnes sont crs l o les joueurs d'Ingress ont report des points d'intrt (fontaines, glises, monuments, sculptures, etc.). Si certains lieux sont totalement dnus de PokStops et arnes, c'est parce que personne n'a jou  Ingress ou en tout cas report de points d'intrt...

----------


## Bousk

> Faux. Ce n'est effectivement pas alatoire, car les points d'apparition sont fixes et rguliers (il y en a un chez moi qui en fait apparatre  heure fixe, toutes les heures). Seulement, ils sont issus des donnes d'Ingress, le prcdent jeu en RA de Niantic.


Il y a un lieu fixe autour duquel le pokemon apparait. Si ton jardin est proche, il peut se retrouver dans ton jardin. Mais il sera accessible depuis toute une zone autour de lui, zone qui comprend entre autre... le point d'apparition qui se trouve tre dans un lieu commun et non dans ton jardin.




> C'est pour cela que la loi interdit de conduire en tat d'ivresse, il y'a dj une lgislation l-dessus.


Et je suis  peu prs sr qu'il existe une loi/lgislation qui interdit de pntrer chez autrui.  ::roll:: 
Et je doute qu'elle ait une exception qui stipule "sauf si c'est pour capturer un pokemon".

----------


## AoCannaille

> Faux. Ce n'est effectivement pas alatoire, car les points d'apparition sont fixes et rguliers (il y en a un chez moi qui en fait apparatre  heure fixe, toutes les heures). Seulement, ils sont issus des donnes d'Ingress, le prcdent jeu en RA de Niantic.


Toutaf michel. Mais Pokmon Go n'a pas repris tous les points d'Ingress, juste les plus populaires et les plus disputs. Ce qui implique dj le fait qu'"il y ait du monde" l o a apparait.

Tu n'auras pas de point ingress dans ton jardin car mme si tu en avais demand et obtenu un, il n'aurait pas t port dans pokmon go.

En bref, les pokstop / arne / pokmon "popent"  des anciens points ingress sur des zones publiques qui ont t frquent et chaque lment est accessible depuis le lieu d'origine (public donc).

Ce dbat ne mne nulle part...

----------


## Volgaan

> Toutaf michel. Mais Pokmon Go n'a pas repris tous les points d'Ingress, juste les plus populaires et les plus disputs. Ce qui implique dj le fait qu'"il y ait du monde" l o a apparait.
> 
> Tu n'auras pas de point ingress dans ton jardin car mme si tu en avais demand et obtenu un, il n'aurait pas t port dans pokmon go.
> 
> En bref, les pokstop / arne / pokmon "popent"  des anciens points ingress sur des zones publiques qui ont t frquent et chaque lment est accessible depuis le lieu d'origine (public donc).
> 
> Ce dbat ne mne nulle part...


Pas tout  fait d'accord pour les Pokmon. Ils "popent" sur les points o la XM (Exotic Matter) d'Ingress se concentre. D'ailleurs certains utilisent Ingress en parallle afin de reprer les lieux d'apparition justement  :;): 

Et lesdits points peuvent tre quasiment n'importe o. En particulier o il y a du monde, oui, mais pas seulement. J'en ai dj vu au milieu d'un champ, par exemple, c'est plutt tonnant.

Bref, fin du hors-sujet en ce qui me concerne  ::mrgreen:: 

Du reste, si les personnes pntrent illgalement dans des proprits et lieux sensibles, c'est de leur responsabilit uniquement. C'est pas faute de Niantic de prvenir les joueurs dans le jeu,  de nombreuses reprises. Il faut arrter de vouloir dresponsabiliser les gens, une sale habitude de notre socit actuelle  ::(:

----------


## LSMetag

S'il y a eu un mariage ou des feux d'artifice, a peut donc apparatre. Tout comme dans un hopital ou une prison ^^'

----------


## Mingolito

*Un Pokemon rare provoque un mouvement de foule  Taipei* 
*Alors que certains pensaient que la folie autour du jeu Pokemon Go commenait  sapaiser, la ralit semble bien diffrente*

Dans le quartier de Beitou Park,  Taipei (Chine), lapparition dun Snorlax (Ronflex) a provoqu un norme mouvement de foule. Des milliers de personnes se sont rues vers lendroit o se trouvait le Pokemon sans se soucier des voitures, des feux de signalisation et des passants. Une attitude dangereuse dnonce par les habitants de ce quartier pour qui ce ne serait malheureusement pas une premire.




 ::ptdr::

----------


## Jon Shannow



----------


## goomazio

> Du reste, si les personnes pntrent illgalement dans des proprits et lieux sensibles, c'est de leur responsabilit uniquement. C'est pas faute de Niantic de prvenir les joueurs dans le jeu,  de nombreuses reprises. Il faut arrter de vouloir dresponsabiliser les gens, une sale habitude de notre socit actuelle


Les gens qui trouvent qu'on devrait autoriser la vente et l'utilisation d'arme  feu sans permis parce qu'eux savent les utiliser, ceux qui veulent courir au bord des piscines et ceux qui veulent pouvoir prendre une photo au bord du Grand Canyon sans avoir la vue gche par une grande barrire ont raison... 

   Au final, ce qui gne la plus part des gens c'est que 1) il y en a qui ne veulent pas admettre les dangers lis : "Joeur  PokmonGo c'est sans risque pour les gens normaux comme moi. D'ailleurs, moi, je n'aurai jamais de problme en y jouant" et que 2) il y en a qui proposent de dresponsabiliser encore plus les gens, ce qui nous fait tendre vers un univers de larves qui ne sont jamais confrontes aux dangers de la vie et qui ont besoin toute leur vie d'une assistance...    
J'ai srement mal rsum tout a mais c'est vrai que le dbat sans fin "oui mais on peut attraper les pokmons de partout sans bouger", "sauf si on est trop loin", "puis de toute manire c'est leur faute  ceux qui voient pas que s'ils marchent sur les rails de chemin de fer ils risquent de se faire crabouiller violemment" (d'o les barrires dresponsabilisantes), personne ne semble capable d'y mettre fin une bonne fois pour toute. Il est difficile d'tre comprhensible^^

----------


## shadowmoon

> En particulier o il y a du monde, oui, mais pas seulement. J'en ai dj vu au milieu d'un champ, par exemple, c'est plutt tonnant.


Comme voqu prcdemment, dans Ingress, la matire exotique apparait et se concentre en fonction du *passage* des joueurs.  

Du coup, si des gens se sont runis au milieu d'un champ pendant un festival / mariage / baptme ... avec quelques joueurs parmi eux, cela suffit  dclencher l'apparition de XM au milieu du champ. 

Et, pour la mme raison, certains point d'apparition de XM / pokemon, se trouvent le long des voies de chemins de fer, ou en bordure des autoroutes. 

D'ailleurs certains portails / poke stop sont situs dans des aires de repos.




> D'ailleurs certains utilisent Ingress en parallle afin de reprer les lieux d'apparition justement


tant un joueur d'Ingress depuis le dbut, je peux mme te dire que ce la ne se limite pas aux lieux d'apparition. 

Dans certaines zones que je connais bien, grce  Ingress, j'arrive  optimiser mon placement et mon parcours pour ne pas "subir" les temps de rechargement des poke stop.

Je n'ai pas  attendre devant pour pouvoir rcuprer des objets, ils sont prts quand je suis assez proche pour les dclencher.

----------


## Othana

> *Un Pokemon rare provoque un mouvement de foule  Taipei* 
> *Alors que certains pensaient que la folie autour du jeu Pokemon Go commenait  sapaiser, la ralit semble bien diffrente*
> 
> Dans le quartier de Beitou Park,  Taipei (Chine), lapparition dun Snorlax (Ronflex) a provoqu un norme mouvement de foule. Des milliers de personnes se sont rues vers lendroit o se trouvait le Pokemon sans se soucier des voitures, des feux de signalisation et des passants. Une attitude dangereuse dnonce par les habitants de ce quartier pour qui ce ne serait malheureusement pas une premire.


Il vient de o cet article ? L'auteur a besoin de retourner prendre des cours de Go. Taipei c'est PAS en Chine, c'est  Taiwan. C'est la mme chose que de dire que l'Alsace c'est en Allemagne. Je vous conseille pas de dire a  un alsacien...

----------


## Mingolito

C'est un site de buzz de merde c'est pourquoi j'ai eu honte de mettre la source  ::oops:: , en mme temps on s'en fou c'est la vido qui est marrante  ::mrgreen::

----------


## AoCannaille

> Il vient de o cet article ? L'auteur a besoin de retourner prendre des cours de Go. Taipei c'est PAS en Chine, c'est  Taiwan. C'est la mme chose que de dire que l'Alsace c'est en Allemagne. Je vous conseille pas de dire a  un alsacien...


C'est une question de point de vue. Taiwan a comme nom complet est "La rpublique de chine",  ne pas confondre avec "La rpublique populaire de chine", c'est  dire la chine continentale.

Chaque entit revendiquent la souverainet de l'autre.




> La Rpublique de Chine occupait le sige de la Chine  l'ONU jusqu'en 1971, date  laquelle la Rpublique populaire de Chine la remplaa. La Rpublique de Chine et la Rpublique populaire de Chine revendiquent chacune la pleine et lgitime souverainet sur la totalit du territoire chinois (Chine continentale et le de Tawan). Aujourd'hui, la Rpublique de Chine (Tawan) revendique toujours officiellement la souverainet sur le continent


Taiwan n'est pas reconnu officiellement indpendant. Vaguement au niveau conomique, mais niveau politique, c'est un gros tabou.

----------


## Michael Guilloux

*Pokmon Go : le jeu de Niantic serait-il dj en dclin ?*
*Le nombre dutilisateurs actifs quotidiens en baisse de 15 millions en un mois*

Les chasseurs de Pokmon semblent dj avoir perdu leur enthousiasme. Aprs les tmoignages des joueurs dans les pays qui ont t les premiers servis par le jeu, les utilisateurs ont commenc  simpatienter dans les autres pays en attente. Bon nombre dentre eux ont mme eu recours  des mesures de contournement pour aller  la chasse des Pokmon avant larrive du jeu dans leur pays. Alors que le dploiement de Pokmon Go se poursuivait, le jeu mobile a commenc  exploser les records aussi bien en nombre de tlchargements quen nombre de joueurs actifs par jour. Aux tats-Unis en particulier, les utilisateurs passaient encore plus de temps  jouer  Pokmon Go, que sur des applications comme Facebook Messenger, Instagram ou WhatsApp. Au passage, cela a gnr plus de 200 millions $ en un mois  ses crateurs.

Le mois de juillet tait sans doute le mois de gloire de Pokmon Go. Mais daprs le cabinet Axiom Capital Management, les donnes de Sensor Tower, SurveyMonkey et Apptopia montrent que le jeu mobile est en dclin avec des chiffres fortement en baisse. Le nombre dutilisateurs actifs par jour, le nombre de tlchargements, lengagement et le temps consacr  lapplication chaque jour auraient tous chut par rapport au mois de juillet bien que lapplication ait continu son chemin vers dautres pays.

Pokmon Go a frl 45 millions dutilisateurs actifs quotidiens, notamment entre le 19 et le 23 juillet o le jeu enregistre un pic, avant de connaitre une baisse progressive. La semaine dernire, lapplication nenregistrait plus que 30 millions dutilisateurs actifs par jour, soit une baisse dun tiers en un mois.


Il faut aussi noter quavec la sortie de Pokmon Go, lintrt pour la ralit augmente sest brusquement accru, daprs Google Trends. Mais cet intrt sest galement teint avec la baisse de lengouement autour du jeu dvelopp par Niantic. La ralit virtuelle ne semble toutefois pas influence par le succs de lapplication.


Daprs Victor Anthony, analyste du cabinet Axiom Capital Management, le dclin de Pokmon Go serait une bonne nouvelle pour les investisseurs et les dirigeants des entreprises comme Facebook, Instagram, Twitter ou encore Snapchat qui craignaient de voir leurs utilisateurs passer plus de temps sur lapplication.  Compte tenu de l'augmentation rapide de l'utilisation de l'application Pokmon Go depuis le lancement en juillet, les investisseurs taient proccups par limpact de cette nouvelle exprience utilisateur sur le temps pass sur d'autres applications mobiles , dit-il.

Toutefois, Niantic est bien conscient du dfi que cela reprsente de maintenir les utilisateurs captifs aprs le succs inattendu de son application. Depuis un certain temps, la socit est donc en train de travailler pour introduire de nouvelles fonctionnalits intressantes dans Pokmon Go ; de quoi redonner peut-tre aux joueurs lenvie daller attraper tous les Pokmon.

Source : Bloomberg

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Quen pensez-vous ?

----------


## shadowmoon

> Depuis un certain temps, la socit est donc en train de travailler pour introduire de nouvelles fonctionnalits intressantes dans Pokmon Go ; de quoi redonner peut-tre aux joueurs lenvie daller attraper tous les Pokmon.


Je pense plutot que Niantic et ses partenaires vont ajouter, de faon priodique, des pokemon supplmentaires. En effet avec seulement les 14X de la premire "gnration" attrapables, on est encore loin des 721 disponibles avec les 6 "gnrations" actuelles.

Je ne serait pas non plus tonn qu'ils prvoient d'organiser un "vnement" pour l'arrive de la 7me "gnration", "Soleil et Lune", en novembre 2016, avec 39 nouveaux pokemon. 

Personnellement, je trouve que 2 aspects des jeux vido manquent dan cette version en ralit augmente : 

- les badges des champions d'arnes, et les avantages correspondants

- les combats avec des pnj pour gagner des  pokdollars (la monnaie du jeu)

----------


## TiranusKBX

On ne peut pas encore parler de baisse vus que plein de personnes se sont inscrites pour voir  quoi a pouvait ressembler sans aller plus loin donc c'est tout  fait normal

----------


## Omote

Vous oubliez aussi que c'est la rentre des coles et la fin des vacances pour beaucoup d'employs.

----------


## behe

> On ne peut pas encore parler de *baise* vus que plein de personnes se sont inscrites pour voir  quoi a pouvait ressembler sans aller plus loin donc c'est tout  fait normal


La faute fait passer Pokemon Go pour le dernier site de rencontre ::dehors::

----------


## Invit

> Vous oubliez aussi que c'est la rentre des coles et la fin des vacances pour beaucoup d'employs.


On va entendre parler des Ramolos planqus sous les tables dans les salles de classe.  ::aie::

----------


## Omote

> On va entendre parler des Ramolos planqus sous les tables dans les salles de classe.


Mon point est que les gens ont moins de temps pour jouer. On aurait (/"aura" si le jeu reste actif jusqu' la) le mme phnomne de baisse de frquentation en hiver et encore plus par rgion (genre chasser le pokmon par -30C... Pas trop pour moi...).

----------


## seikida

Qui s'tonne de la baisse d'intrt de Pokemon Go?

1. On fait rapidement le tour du jeu et c'est toujours la meme chose: tu captures des pokemons, tu combats dans les arenes si elles sont proches de toi, tu vas dans les shop s'ils sont proche de toi.
2. Lors de sa sortie, les joueurs etaient pres a se bouger les fesses car le jeu venait de sortir mais franchement, vous croyez vraiment que les joueurs continuerons a se bouger autant les fesses? Non!
Et le jeu est sans interet si tu ne te deplace pas (c'est un peu le concept).
3. Le concept d'ameliorer le niveau des pokemons en leur donnant des bonbons: pourquoi pas
Le probleme est que certains pokemon cont tellement rare a obtenir qu'il devient impossible de les amerioler
4. Le jeu avait de l'interet avec des services comme Pokevision qui permettait au joueur de partir a la chasse.
Depuis la fermeture de ces services, la decouverte des Pokemons est quelque chose de totalement aleatoire. Certains pense que c'est une bonne chose, moi perso je ne pense pas.
Je pense meme que le fait de ne pas pouvoir partir a la chasse a rendu le jeu plus nul

Ce n'est que mon avis.

----------


## LSMetag

Aprs l'effet de mode, je vois les gens se lasser du manque de renouvellement dans le jeu. C'est rptitif. Aprs si tu vas combattre en ralit augmente d'autres personnes avec tes pokemons et que tu les gre faon Tamagochi je dis pas.

Il y a bien sr aussi une lassitude par rapport aux tricheurs qui par exemple utilisent les donnes INGRESS pour prvoir o vont apparatre les pokemon.

----------


## zatura

Baisse logique pour moi.

J'ai 26 ans, je suis pile dans la gnration qui a grandi avec pokemon, ce truc a dbarqu pile quand j'tais  l'cole primaire et il y a une erreur norme que Niantic a faite.

Les produits pokemon qui ont le plus fonctionn (jeux vido et jeu de carte) taient bas sur les combats entre pokemon. Dans pokemon GO on a droit  un ersatz de combat sans aucune stratgie hormis "avoir la plus grosse". Forcment a ne pousse pas  retourner le "jeu" pour devenir plus fort.

C'est pour moi la plus grosse erreur de ce jeu. Ils ont oubli l'essence mme de pokemon.

----------


## YingYan

Si le jeu dcline, je pense vraiment que c'est du aux trop nombreux bugs.
J'ai jouer avec mes enfants mais entre les pertes de comptes, de connexions, l'impossibilit de cliquer sur un pokemon, le jeu qui crash tout simplement ......

On  tous finit par en avoir marre et on n'y joue plus.

D'ailleurs il y a une chose qui me choque normment en tant que dveloppeur : l'application n'est pas finalise car toujours pas en version 1.0 mais en 0.xxx

a montre bien qu'ils sont dpasss par le phnomne et tant qu'ils ne seront pas capable de grer rien qu'une petite partie de leur jeu, mme que 10% sans bug, avant de vouloir rajouter d'autres fonctionnalits apportant leur lot de bugs supplmentaire, alors le jeu est vou  mourir.

Je suis presque sur que cot stats, c'est surement l'appli qui dtient le triste record de bug et de dfaut de conception.

----------


## fandebleach123

Je dirais que c'est aussi  cause d'une compatibilit encore relativement basse du jeu. En effet j'ai un Wiko Sunset 2 et tant grand fan de pokmon j'avais envie d'y jouer au moins pour voir et le jeu est encore incompatible alors que l'ancien jeu de Niantic "Ingress" avec peu le mme principe fonctionne parfaitement. Du coup beaucoup ont fait comme moi: supprimer le jeu en attente d'une meilleure compatibilit ainsi que plus de pokmon! 150 c'est un peu faible

----------


## Michael Guilloux

*France : la ministre de lducation ne veut pas de Pokmon rares dans les coles*
*afin d'viter les rassemblements de joueurs dans les tablissements*

Pokmon Go a prouv que les gens sont parfois capables de choses inimaginables : assiger des commissariats de police, parce quidentifis comme PokStops ; se retrouver seul dans des endroits isols et potentiellement dangereux ; se retrouver enferm dans un cimetire de nuit, aprs sy tre rendu pour attraper tous les Pokmon ; ou encore, sinviter dans des proprits prives  la recherche de ces cratures. Les msaventures des joueurs ou de personnes victimes de la  folie  de ces derniers sont bien nombreuses.

De plus en plus de personnes ont donc commenc  tre agaces par le phnomne Pokmon Go. Aux tats-Unis par exemple, un recours collectif a t intent contre Niantic et ses pairs. Les plaignants dnoncent le fait que, sans leur permission, leurs proprits ont t dsignes comme PokStops (lieux o les joueurs peuvent se ravitailler en matriel pour attraper les Pokmon) et arnes (lieux de combat virtuel o peuvent s'affronter les Pokmon).

En France, on compte le maire de Bressolles, Fabrice Beauvois, parmi les personnes irrites par le jeu de Niantic. Il a donc publi un arrt interdisant  limplantation de personnages Pokmon sur lensemble du territoire de la commune de Bressolles , en donnant  Niantic deux mois pour lappliquer,  compter de la publication de larrt.

Mais, Fabrice Beauvois nest pas le seul  vouloir protger son territoire contre Pokmon Go. Alors quon se rapproche de la rentre scolaire, la ministre franaise de lducation, Najat Vallaud-Belkacem, a dcid de prendre des mesures pour viter de perturber la quitude des lves alors quils ont  lcole. Mais la ministre ne sinquite que des Pokmon rares qui, comme elle lexplique, sont susceptibles d'attirer  beaucoup de gens, et au-del des lves  dans les tablissements scolaires. Ce qui peut poser  des problmes de scurit  compte tenu de  l'engouement autour du jeu . 

Najat Vallaud-Belkacem a donc sollicit un rendez-vous avec Niantic pour  demander qu'il n'y ait pas de Pokmon rares dans les tablissements . Elle prcise galement que les personnels de direction peuvent demander que leur tablissement soit  exclu de la cartographie du jeu  en remplissant un formulaire sur le site de l'diteur.

Il est probable que Niantic rponde favorablement  la demande de la ministre, tant donn quelle ne se veut pas aussi catgorique vis--vis de Pokmon Go, comme le maire de Bressolles. En plus, mme en ciblant uniquement les Pokmon rares, elle pourrait obtenir les rsultats souhaits. Lengouement autour du jeu tant en baisse, il semble en effet que seules de nouvelles expriences, y compris des Pokmon rares, sont susceptibles de perturber les cours et rassembler les joueurs  lintrieur ou autour des tablissements scolaires.

Source : Le Figaro

----------


## tomlev

Nos ministres ont vraiment rien d'autre  foutre que de s'occuper des pokemon ? C'est pas comme s'il y avait de vrais problmes  rgler  ::roll::

----------


## Uther

a fait juste partie des centaines de petits problmes que les ministres ont  rgler quotidiennement. C'est normal qu'ils donne des consignes au chef dtablissement pour prvenir les intrusions dans une cole qui sont clairement un soucis. Autant prvenir vu que a ne cote rien. 

Le vrai problme c'est de faire des articles l dessus et de les relayer  sur des sites qui n'ont rien a voir avec les tablissements scolaires ou les Pokmons comme s'il s'agissait d'affaire d'tat.

----------


## koyosama

Encore un ministre qui cherche a foutre une loi car son enfant joue trop longtemps a Pokemon.

----------


## Lyons

Je sens qu'en ce dbut d'anne scolaire de nombreux lves vont passer plus de temps  chasser le Pokmon en cachette sous leur bureau qu' couter les cours  ::mrgreen::

----------


## andry.aime

> Nos ministres ont vraiment rien d'autre  foutre que de s'occuper des pokemon ?


Les ntres sont des pokmons. Ils passent leur temps  voyager et augmenter leur pouvoir d'achat.  ::aie:: 
Le problme c'est qu'ils ne se font jamais capturer.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Nos ministres ont vraiment rien d'autre  foutre que de s'occuper des pokemon ? C'est pas comme s'il y avait de vrais problmes  rgler


T'as raison, c'est scandaleux ! La Ministre de l'ducation Nationale qui se proccupent des coles ! Elle a pas autre chose  faire ?  ::roll:: 

Moi, ce qui me choque, c'est l'ide que des lves aient un smartphone, et en plus qu'ils l'aient dans l'enceinte scolaire !  ::aie::  (perso, si j'tais ministre de l'EN les smartphones seraient interdits dans l'enceinte scolaire.)

----------


## Jipt

> Moi, ce qui me choque, c'est l'ide que des lves aient un smartphone, et en plus qu'ils l'aient dans l'enceinte scolaire !  (perso, si j'tais ministre de l'EN les smartphones seraient interdits dans l'enceinte scolaire.)


Mais tu veux la rvolution, ou la fin du monde !

Pense un peu  tous ces publicitaires qui ont russi  convaincre plein de parents qu'avec a leurs enfants seraient *enfin en scurit*, traables, joignables (ah !, "joignable", la salade qu'on nous vend  tout bout de champ, si on n'est pas joignable le monde s'arrte de tourner, sans dc'...)
Tu veux renvoyer tous ces parents dans les affres de l'ignorance et de la torture mentale ? _Mais qu'est-ce qu'il (ou elle) fait ? Pas encore rentr ? a fait dj 2 minutes 17 de retard, je vais appeler le commissariat_, etc.

En fait tu n'es qu'un dangereux anti-progressiste, hein !  ::P: 
(je te rassure, moi c'est pareil !)

----------


## PBernard18

Encore une mesure individuelle l o une mesure de plus grande ampleur eut t souhaitable.

Aprs l'ducation nationale, a va tre le tour de la ... dfense qui va voir d'un mauvais il pousser des Pokemons sur les sites militaires !!!
Puis pourquoi pas tous les autres ministres. Ils vont y passer un par un  la queue leu leu pour viter que leur pr-carr ne soit investi. 

On imagine l'edcucNat, les yeux larmoyant, qumandant  genou devant Niantic : "NON, NON ! pas chez moi s'il vous plait. Ailleurs..., vous avez tout loisir, la France est grande et accueillante.  Par exemple  proximit des commissariats, chez les petits particuliers, ..., visiblement a gne pas et si a pose problme, ils pourront mme compter sur mon pote de la justice  qui j'ai demand s'il tait possible d'emprisonner un ou deux Pokmons pour l'exemple."

Lamentable ! comme d'habitude.

----------


## Saverok

> Aprs l'ducation nationale, a va tre le tour de la ... dfense qui va voir d'un mauvais il pousser des Pokemons sur les sites militaires !!!
> Puis pourquoi pas tous les autres ministres. Ils vont y passer un par un  la queue leu leu pour viter que leur pr-carr ne soit investi.


Ben vi et je ne vois pas o est le problme.
Je dirai mme que c'est normal et il n'y a pas qu'en France.
Aux USA, le Pentagone et la Cours Suprme ont fait le mme genre de demande, par exemple.
Les tribunaux, les cimetires, les hpitaux, les bases militaires, etc ne sont pas des aires de jeux.
C'est juste du bon sens.
Et rien de spcifique  la France.

La seule spcificit franco franaise, c'est la couverture mdiatique  la con faite sur ce sujet anecdotique.

----------


## Zirak

Le problme, ce n'est pas tant les lves avec un Smartphone, plutt les intrusions de personnes trangres  l'tablissement qui viendraient chasser le Pokemon  l'intrieur de celui-ci.

----------


## LSMetag

> Le problme, ce n'est pas tant les lves avec un Smartphone, plutt les intrusions de personnes trangres  l'tablissement qui viendraient chasser le Pokemon  l'intrieur de celui-ci.


Mais aussi les lves qui se dconcentreraient et foutraient encore plus le bordel.

----------


## RyzenOC

Y'a des parents qui achtent des smartphones de plusieurs centaines d'euros  des coliers de moins de 10 ans ?  ::?:

----------


## Invit

> Y'a des parents qui achtent des smartphones de plusieurs centaines d'euros  des coliers de moins de 10 ans ?


En tout cas, a m'tonnerait que l'cole accepte d'en prendre la responsabilit.  mon avis, ils n'ont pas le droit d'emmener leur tlphone.
Mais comme dit plus haut, l'ide est d'viter que des personnes extrieures  l'cole n'y entrent. Les coliers ne sont pas viss.

----------


## Zirak

> Mais aussi les lves qui se dconcentreraient et foutraient encore plus le bordel.


Oui et non, les Smartphones sont dj interdits pendants les cours, avec ou sans Pokemon, donc que l'lve sorte son Smartphone pour attraper un Pokemon ou pour envoyer un sms  son pote  l'autre bout de la classe, cela ne change pas grand chose.

Si le prof arrivait  se faire respecter la dessus avant, il y arrivera toujours aprs.

Et quand l'lve se sera fait coller ou virer de cours 2 ou 3 fois, il hsitera  sortir son Smartphone pour attraper un Magicarpe... 


Encore une fois, aprs avoir vu les vidos de mouvements de foule pour attraper un Pokemon X ou Y rare ou trs rare, je pense qu'ils ont surtout peur qu'une bande X personnes se ruent dans la cour de rcre si jamais un Pokemon rare apparait dans l'tablissement. ^^

----------


## Zirak

> Y'a des parents qui achtent des smartphones de plusieurs centaines d'euros  des coliers de moins de 10 ans ?


Cela doit bien exister mais pourquoi spcialement de moins de 10 ans ? 

A moins que j'ai loup un truc et que l'annonce de la ministre ne concerne que les maternelles et les coles primaires, pour moi, cela englobait aussi les collges et lyces (o les Smartphones doivent tre plus rpandus).

Si cette mesure ne concerne que maternelle et primaire, cela prouverait encore plus que le problme n'est pas l'engouement des lves, mais une invasion de gens extrieurs  l'tablissement.  ::):

----------


## Namica

A quand un attentat maniganc par un pokestop ?

----------


## LSMetag

C'est sr que les Pokemon rares n'ont pas leur place dans une cole ^^

----------


## Jipt

C'est quoi une "toute" ?

vous avez vu, c'est crit "Attrapez les toutes", comme on crirait "Attrapez les pizzas", ou "Attrapez les jolies filles". Alors, une pizza ou une jolie fille, je sais ce que c'est, mais une *toute* ?

----------


## RyzenOC

> C'est quoi une "toute" ?
> 
> vous avez vu, c'est crit "Attrapez les toutes", comme on crirait "Attrapez les pizzas", ou "Attrapez les jolies filles". Alors, une pizza ou une jolie fille, je sais ce que c'est, mais une toute ?


T'es vraiment lourd.

----------


## Neckara

> Alors, une pizza ou une jolie fille, je sais ce que c'est, mais une *toute* ?


Je sais pas... un pronom ?

Sinon, c'est quoi un "je" ?




> *TOUT* s'emploie aussi, absolument, comme pronom. Il se dit au masculin singulier pour Toute chose, toute sorte de choses. _Tout  est bon dans cet ouvrage. C'est un homme  tout faire. Tout bien  considr. Se prter  tout. Il est capable de tout. Tout ou rien._ 
> Il se dit encore de Tout le monde, de l'ensemble des personnes, d'une collectivit. _Femmes, enfants, vieillards, tout fut massacr. Le peuple et_ _l'arme, tout tait constern. Tout fuyait devant lui._
> Au pluriel, il dsigne l'Ensemble des personnes, des choses dont on vient de parler. _Il fut ft par ses concitoyens, tous vinrent au-devant de lui. Le froid a t funeste pour ces plantes, toutes ont gel._
> _Tous tant que nous sommes,_ Nous tous.
> Absolument, JSUS-CHRIST _est mort pour le salut de tous,_ Il est mort pour le salut de tous les hommes.

----------


## andry.aime

> vous avez vu, c'est crit "Attrapez les toutes"


C'est o? ce que je vois, c'est une femme avec des oreilles de pikachu.

----------


## Zirak

> Je sais pas... un pronom ?
> 
> Sinon, c'est quoi un "je" ?


C'est pas le "toutes" qui le gne, mais plus le manque de trait d'union entre "attrapez" et "les".   ::mouarf::

----------


## Jipt

> C'est o ? ce que je vois, c'est une femme avec des oreilles de pikachu.


Toi, tu regardes trop les jolies filles, rsultat tu ne vois plus le reste  ::ptdr:: 



'tention sur la route, quand mme !

----------


## LSMetag

Apparemment mon petit sarcasme sur cette interdiction veille les passions. 

C'est juste un site de rencontre qui utilise, pour sa comm, la mode des Pokemons de faon un peu ridicule. Des beauts comme a, c'est rare ^^. Et videmment, c'est pas pour les gosses ^^

----------


## Michael Guilloux

*Le plan secret de l'arme franaise pour se dfendre contre la terrible menace Pokmon Go*

Aprs la mairie de Bressolles et le ministre de lducation nationale, on apprend encore que larme franaise veut galement protger son territoire contre la menace Pokmon Go. Daprs une note signe par le ministre de la Dfense et datant du 25 juillet, la Direction de la protection des installations, moyens et activits de la dfense (DPID) a exprim son intention de se prmunir contre lintrusion de Pokmon dans ses bases et interdire le jeu au sein de ses effectifs. 

Ladite note a t garde secrte pendant plus dun mois jusqu ce quelle soit relaye par Le Canard Enchan dans son numro du 31 aot. Dans la note, le directeur de la DPID explique qu ce jour,  plusieurs sites du ministre, dont des zones de dfense hautement sensibles (ZDHS), abriteraient ces objets et cratures virtuels . Avec cela, le contre-amiral Frdric Renaudeau, responsable de ce service de contre-espionnage militaire estime que les  risques d'intrusion ou d'attroupement  proximit immdiate [des installations de larme] sont rels .


Exprimant ses craintes, le patron de la DPID explique que  sous couvert du jeu, il ne peut tre exclu que des individus mal intentionns cherchent  sintroduire subrepticement [dans les bases de larme] ou  recueillir des informations  sur ces installations. 

 ce propos, il faut noter quau mois de juillet, un Franais en voyage daffaires en Indonsie est entr par inadvertance dans une base militaire du pays. Interpell et interrog pendant des heures par la police indonsienne, le Franais explique quil tait  la chasse de Pokmon. Larme indonsienne a fini par prendre des mesures contre le jeu de Niantic. Il faut aussi noter que Pokmon Go est interdit au Pentagone et dans les casernes thalandaises, afin dviter dventuelles activits despionnage et drives scuritaires lies au jeu mobile. Larme franaise ne serait donc pas la premire  vouloir prendre une telle mesure.

Frdric Renaudeau pense aussi que les donnes de golocalisation non protges des joueurs pourraient tre exploites.  cela, il ajoute que Pokmon Go pourrait crer  des phnomnes addictifs prjudiciables  la scurit individuelle et collective du personnel de la dfense. 

Sources : Le Canard Enchan, Le Huffington Post

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Quen pensez-vous ?

*Voir aussi :*

 ::fleche::  France : la ministre de l'ducation ne veut pas de Pokmon rares dans les coles, afin d'viter les rassemblements de joueurs dans les tablissements
 ::fleche::  Le maire de Bressolles s'insurge contre l'implantation  sauvage  des Pokmon sur le territoire de la commune, et interdit Pokmon Go par un arrt

----------


## LinkinGarviel

La nouvelle excuse pour tous les dlits / infractions : Dsol je chassais le pokmon

----------


## MikeRowSoft

Si je voulais les aids je dirais de mettre des Pokmon rares dans les centres commerciaux aux heures creuses...
Travail d'quipe.  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Invit

On en parle du titre "putaclic" ?
(rfrence aux vidos youtube avec un nom choisis expressment pour attirer lil sans forcment reflter le contenu exact de ladite vido. )

Un "article" pour crire du vent.... "Hho, on a trouv une note et Holala elle tait secrte"... 

A quelle moment cette note indique un quelconque "plan de dfense de l'arme contre les pokemons" ? On dirait juste un tat de fait et une mise en garde contre les problmes sous-jacent que cela implique. 

C'est vraiment dcevant de voir ce genre " d'article " sur dvp.com .

----------


## Mingolito

T'es srieux la ?

Il ne t'es pas venu  l'ide que c'est un article plutt humoristique pour tourner tout a en drision ?  ::mouarf:: 

"Terrible menace " tu as pris a au srieux toi ?  ::ptdr:: 

Personnellement les gens que j'apprcie le plus ici sont ceux qui ont de l'humour, mais c'est vrai que tous le monde en  pas, je vais pas citer la liste de tous les tristes sires qui prennent tout au premier degr et gnralement ne comprennent aux propos de ceux qui en ont, dommage pour eux...

----------


## mangobango

> On en parle du titre "putaclic" ?
> (rfrence aux vidos youtube avec un nom choisis expressment pour attirer lil sans forcment reflter le contenu exact de ladite vido. )
> 
> Un "article" pour crire du vent.... "Hho, on a trouv une note et Holala elle tait secrte"... 
> 
> A quelle moment cette note indique un quelconque "plan de dfense de l'arme contre les pokemons" ? On dirait juste un tat de fait et une mise en garde contre les problmes sous-jacent que cela implique. 
> 
> C'est vraiment dcevant de voir ce genre " d'article " sur dvp.com .




```

```

 ::D:

----------


## Uther

> T'es srieux la ?
> 
> Il ne t'es pas venu  l'ide que c'est un article plutt humoristique pour tourner tout a en drision ? 
> 
> "Terrible menace " tu as pris a au srieux toi ? 
> 
> Personnellement les gens que j'apprcie le plus ici sont ceux qui ont de l'humour, mais c'est vrai que tous le monde en  pas, je vais pas citer la liste de tous les tristes sires qui prennent tout au premier degr et gnralement ne comprennent aux propos de ceux qui en ont, dommage pour eux...


Le problme c'est que que c'est la n-ime news qu'on se tape le sujet alors que a n'a rien a voir avec la choucroute. Alors oui le titre est drle. Si a avait t post dans la section humour,  la limite. Mais niveau actualit des dveloppeurs, c'est du foutage de gueule.

La multiplication des news Pokmon sur developpez.com, pour moi, c'est clairement du "putaclic".

----------


## Zamentur

Personnellement je pense que cet article est tout  fait justifi. Il manque peut tre d'abstraction, mais c'est une bonne base pour ce rendre compte comment un simple jeu pourrait tre dtourn  des fins d'espionnage.

Pokemongo de la mme faon que Facebook, Google, Amazon, Apple et Microsoft est en train de rcolter de nombreuses donnes qui seront sans doute valorise pour un usage commercial. Le soucis c'est que ces entrepts de donnes facilitent grandement l'espionnage de masse, le contrle des populations et sans doute l'espionnage tout court.

En soit le fait qu'une grande partie de la population soit prtes  faire confiance  un logiciel aussi rapidement et en si grand nombre pour des dispositifs aussi sensibles que les smartphones (en matires de collecte de donnes) est assez inquitant.

----------


## Invit

La news est poste sur un ton humoristique, mais le pauvre diable ayant fait fuiter cette communication d'un officier de sret  l'attention du personnel militaire et civil est dans une me*** noire.

Les armes ne tolrent aucune prises de vue entre leurs murs (essayez Google Earth au dessus des sites classifis). Et un chasseur de Pokemon ne risque pas d'y mettre les pieds.

----------


## marsupial

> En soit le fait qu'une grande partie de la population soit prtes  faire confiance  un logiciel aussi rapidement et en si grand nombre pour des dispositifs aussi sensibles que les smartphones (en matires de collecte de donnes) est assez inquitant.


Ils ne realisent tout simplement pas le danger. Meme en leur expliquant, ils restent inconsients de ce que represente le nouvel eldorado des donnees. Cela se traduit par l attitude : je n ai rien a cacher.

----------


## Pierre Louis Chevalier

Ca peut tre qualifi par certains de "Putaclic", libre  eux, mais a en est pas forcment, pourquoi ?

D'une part le Putaclic sert surtout pour les annonceurs pour les pubs, hors ici j'ai beau lire la news a ne ressemble pas  une pub, si c'tait une pub de recrutement pour l'arme je pense que c'est  plutt rat et il y a mme pas de liens vers l'arme...  ::mouarf:: 

Si on prends le titre, dans le titre tout est correct : "Le plan secret de l'arme franaise pour se dfendre contre la terrible menace Pokmon Go", il s'agit bien de l'arme, le document tait bien secret, il s'agit bien de dfense, et de Pokmon go, donc il y a rien d'anormal  ce titre  part un seul mot : "terrible" devant menace, qui croit srieusement que Pokmon Go est une "terrible menace" ?  ::koi:: 

Apparemment l'arme, si on prends les citations :

...des phnomnes addictifs prjudiciables  la scurit individuelle et collective du personnel de la dfense. 
"...dviter dventuelles activits despionnage et drives scuritaires lies au jeu mobile."

D'aprs eux a semble bien tre une "terrible" menace.

Est ce que a en est une ? ou est ce que tout cela et plutt exagr et donc un peu ridicule ?  chacun d'avoir son avis la dessus...

Un titre "Putaclic" c'est gnralement pas crit comme a, gnralement la news n'a qu'un rapport trs lointain avec le titre, voir pas de rel rapport, et gnralement la personne  quelque chose  vendre, et a peut tre du placement de produit pas seulement de la pub visible, c'est pas du tout le cas ici.

Pour la critique sur le fait qu'il y a des news sur Pokemon go ici cela  dj t dbattu maintes fois, d'abord si le sujet intressait pas les lecteurs il y aurait pas fait 500 commentaires pour commencer, ensuite il y  sur developpez de nombreux dveloppeurs de jeux vidos, et mme une trs bonne *rubrique dveloppement de jeux vido*, trs bien anime d'ailleurs par l'excellent Littlewhite  ::bravo:: 

C'est tout  fait logique que des dveloppeurs de jeux vido s'intressent aux consquences de l'arrive de ce nouveau genre de jeux, que a soit d'un point de vue technique, marketing, politique, socit, ou lgal. 
Si a vous intresse pas ne cliquez pas, a me parais simple  comprendre non ?

----------


## goomazio

> D'une part le Putaclic sert surtout pour les annonceurs pour les pubs, hors ici j'ai beau lire la news a ne ressemble pas  une pub, si c'tait une pub de recrutement pour l'arme je pense que c'est  plutt rat et il y a mme pas de liens vers l'arme...


Les revenus publicitaires de dveloppez sont fixes et non "au clic" ? Dans tous les cas, ne pensons pas que dveloppez n'a rien  gagner  avoir beaucoup de vue sur leur publications. Soit c'est un revenu par affichage/clic/lecture, soit c'est un revenu fixe qui dpend du nombre d'affichage/clic/lecture, non ?

 mon avis, il n'y a pas besoin de placement de produit ou de dcrdibiliser ceux qui parlent d'espionnage au sujet de l'application PokmonGo en en faisant un article humoristique, comme disent certains, pour y gagner quelque chose.




> Si a vous intresse pas ne cliquez pas, a me parais simple  comprendre non ?


C'est pareil pour ceux qui n'aiment pas ? Si j'tais un violeur je dirais : "si vous n'aimez pas les violeurs, laissez moi en paix"  ::aie::  

C'est aussi simple  comprendre que de se dire qu'on a envie d'aider dveloppez  rester le site intressant, que ne sont pas tous ces journaux de bas tages qui font sans arrt du Putaclic, comme Sudinfo.be...


Aprs, a doit tre vraiment ennuyant de tout le temps voir ces messages critiquant notre site bien aim. Mme si  chaque fois ces critiqueurs se font remettre  leur place et ne sont pas encourags  continuer  exprimer leur peur de changement. Arrtez de faire des manifestations en rue, envoyez une petite lettre respectueuse  votre lu, il la lira et en tiendra compte sans que vous soyez enjoint  quitter votre pays qui ne vous convient visiblement pas.  ::aie:: 

Note aux modrateurs : si vous dcidez de corriger ce monstrueux HS, ne supprimez que mon message et gardez le vilain critiqueur d'o part ce HS, et surtout la belle rponse qui prcde mon message... Il ne faudrait pas que les gens se croient en droit de donner leur avis si ce dernier n'est pas celui de ceux qui ont la dure tche d'animer cette section Actualit remplie de gens avides de culture  ::P:

----------


## Uther

> Pour la critique sur le fait qu'il y a des news sur Pokemon go ici cela  dj t dbattu maintes fois, d'abord si le sujet intressait pas les lecteurs il y aurait pas fait 500 commentaires pour commencer,


Justement c'est la dfinition du "Clickbait" (on va le dire en anglais, c'est moins grossier). 
C'est  dire du contenu trompeusement rdig voire  hors-sujet mais qui fait facilement des visites/ractions.




> C'est tout  fait logique que des dveloppeurs de jeux vido s'intressent aux consquences de l'arrive de ce nouveau genre de jeux, que a soit d'un point de vue technique, marketing, politique, socit, ou lgal.


 S'il y avait eu un seul article ok, mais j'attends avec impatience le prochain article o on parlera de pokmon Go dans les glises, puis de Pokmon Go dans les prisons, ...

----------


## Pierre Louis Chevalier

Si j'ai bien compris tous ceux qui ont particip  ce dbat et fait ces 500 commentaires sont des "poissons" gogos abrutis qui cliquent sur des liens parce qu'ils sont "hypnotiss" par des annonces dites "Clickbait", et aprs ils peuvent pas s'empcher de dbattre tellement ils sont cons et influenables ?

Ils seront content de l'apprendre  ::ptdr:: 

Au fait les Pokmon tu penses qu'ils existent et que tout cela n'est qu'un complot extraterrestre et qu'ils sont en fait en train d'envahir la terre et c'est a qui te fait peur ?  ::fou::

----------


## Zirak

> S'il y avait eu un seul article ok, mais j'attends avec impatience le prochain article o on parlera de pokmon Go dans les glises, puis de Pokmon Go dans les prisons, ...


La devise du pays, c'est : libert, *galit*, fraternit. 

Si Martine y a eu droit, Pokemon aussi !  ::aie::

----------


## Uther

> Si j'ai bien compris tous ceux qui ont particip  ce dbat et fait ces 500 commentaires sont des "poissons" gogos abrutis qui cliquent sur des liens parce qu'ils sont "hypnotiss" par des annonces dites "Clickbait", et aprs ils peuvent pas s'empcher de dbattre tellement ils sont cons et influenables ?


 Merci de ne pas me faire dire ce que je n'ai absolument pas dit, ni mme pens une seconde. Si on participe a un dbat sur le dernier truc  la mode, a ne veut certainement pas dire qu'on est un imbcile et on offre pas non plus son me  un ordre malfique secret. 

Les gens qui se disent "intelligents" et "cultivs" et se pensent donc navement  labri des manuvres publicitaires, en sont tout autant victime. La force redoutable des pubs, clicbait, ..., c'est qu'ils font appel  des mcanismes primaires du cerveau qui chappent en grande partie au raisonnement logique.




> Au fait les Pokmon tu penses qu'ils existent et que tout cela n'est qu'un complot extraterrestre et qu'ils sont en fait en train d'envahir la terre et c'est a qui te fait peur ?


Bref c'est toi qui prend les gens pour des idiots!
Merci, de penser  toi-mme avant d'accuser les autre.

----------


## lulu7

je suis moi mme dveloppeuse sur mobile et je suis entirement d'accord avec Uther

Jipter, je suis dans l'ensemble asser content que tu admete que au final cet application n'aportte que des problement, et qu'il me semblais noumal que l'on interdise cet soft dans le store.

----------


## RyzenOC

> Au fait les Pokmon tu penses qu'ils existent et que tout cela n'est qu'un complot extraterrestre et qu'ils sont en fait en train d'envahir la terre et c'est a qui te fait peur ?


On ne peut pas crire 500 commentaires sans finir par les nazis ou les extra-terrestres, sa sappelle le point godwin et cela veut dire qu'on a assez tourn en rond au sujet de Pokemon Go




> Si a vous intresse pas ne cliquez pas, a me parais simple  comprendre non ?


Mais cela fait la 14eme news qu'on a sur pokemon Go qui est mise en avant sur la page d'accueille du site. a va faire 3 mois que Pokemon Go et en tte sur http://www.developpez.com.
C'est comme les sites qui nous parlent du nouveau iPhone pendant 6 mois...




> Pokemongo de la mme faon que Facebook, Google, Amazon, Apple et Microsoft est en train de rcolter de nombreuses donnes qui seront sans doute valorise pour un usage commercial. Le soucis c'est que ces entrepts de donnes facilitent grandement l'espionnage de masse, le contrle des populations et sans doute l'espionnage tout court.


Comme toutes les apps et les OS sur smartphone, pokemon go n'invente rien. On na pas attendu pokemon go pour un potentiel espionnage, les serveurs de linkedIN sont bien plus intressant dailleurs niveau data. Je peux voir tous vos cv et lettre de motivation, votre adresse, votre photo, votre famille et souvent votre nationalit.

----------


## Zirak

> Mais cela fait la 14eme news qu'on a sur pokemon Go qui est mise en avant sur la page d'accueille du site. a va faire 3 mois que Pokemon Go et en tte sur http://www.developpez.com.


Et comme elle est mise en avant, tu ne peux t'empcher de venir la lire et d'y poster un commentaire ?  Bonjour la volont !  ::mouarf:: 


Au pire quand il y a une news sur Pokemon GO, cela prend effectivement la place d'une news qui aurait pu t'intresser dans la liste de la page d'accueil, mais vu le nombre d'actualits publies chaque jour sur DVP, tu as de toutes faons, 75% de chance de louper la news qui t'intresse sur la page d'accueil  moins de passer ta journe devant la page  la rafraichir...   ::aie:: 

Perso la page d'accueil je la trouve inutile, vu que je me connecte direct sur le forum, ce n'est pas pour autant que je vais me plaindre et demander sa suppression.

----------


## goomazio

> Perso la page d'accueil je la trouve inutile, vu que je me connecte  direct sur le forum, ce n'est pas pour autant que je vais me plaindre et  demander sa suppression.


C'est presque comme au resto, il y a ceux qui payent la note et ne reviennent pas, et ceux qui parlent au serveur ou au chef des choses qu'ils n'aiment pas, et reviennent...  force d'avoir des gens qui critiquent la cuisson du steak, le chef va bien finir par changer. (Ou alors, il va crire sur sa porte d'entre "ici, cuisson des steaks alatoire !" parce qu'il en aura marre d'entendre les gens rclamer.)

----------


## Grogro

> Y'a des parents qui achtent des smartphones de plusieurs centaines d'euros  des coliers de moins de 10 ans ?


Bien plus que tu ne le penses, ou simplement qui rcuprent la prcdente gnration de smartphone ds que papa-maman en change. Avec golocalisation de l'enfant en temps rel, voire alertes de notification ds que mon chri-mon coeur met un pied en dehors d'un primtre bien dfini. Putain, jamais j'aurais voulu grandir dans les annes 2010.  ::roll::

----------


## Zirak

> C'est presque comme au resto, il y a ceux qui payent la note et ne reviennent pas, et ceux qui parlent au serveur ou au chef des choses qu'ils n'aiment pas, et reviennent...  force d'avoir des gens qui critiquent la cuisson du steak, le chef va bien finir par changer. (Ou alors, il va crire sur sa porte d'entre "ici, cuisson des steaks alatoire !" parce qu'il en aura marre d'entendre les gens rclamer.)


Dj, si tu vas dans des restos o l'on ne te demande mme pas la cuisson de ton steak lors de la commande, ce n'est pas la peine de perdre ton temps  aller te plaindre au chef !  ::aie:: 

Bordeau Chesnel, nous n'avons pas les mmes valeurs ! 

 ::pastaper::

----------


## goomazio

> Dj, si tu vas dans des restos o l'on ne te demande mme pas la cuisson de ton steak lors de la commande, ce n'est pas la peine de perdre ton temps  aller te plaindre au chef ! 
> 
> Bordeau Chesnel, nous n'avons pas les mmes valeurs !


Les exemples... Utiliser une analogie ou un exemple est une bonne faon de se rendre compte que, "entre ce qu'on pense, ce qu'on exprime etc." c'est le tlphone arabe. Bordeau Chesnel, c'est un vin ?  ::P:  On peut laisser les gens faire ce qu'ils veulent, et les laisser dans leur coin. Mais on peut aussi leur parler pour tenter de comprendre les diffrences qui nous sparent (mais surtout tenter de les convaincre de penser comme nous  ::aie:: )... Peut importe qu'on parle de steak au resto, de pdagogie  l'cole ou de proposition de loi en politique, on n'est pas oblig de fuir ce qui nous rebute

----------


## Jean.Luc

On peut juste regretter qu'un tel jeu existe, et qu'il y a autant de moutons de Panurge...
Le QI ne doit surement pas voler trs haut pour trouver ce jeu intressant (c'est peut tre aussi que je vieilli...)
S'amuser OUI mais pas au dtriment des autres et de sa scurit.

----------


## TiranusKBX

@Jean.Luc ce jeu utilise la nostalgie en premier lieu pour attirer les joueurs mais je trouve plus sain de jouer au jeu originel car si on incarne dans la vraie vie une personne similaire c'est pas glorieux.
dans le jeu on maltraite des animeauxon raqute nos oposanton fait du braconageon exprimente des drogues sur les pokemon

----------


## Grogro

> On peut juste regretter qu'un tel jeu existe, et qu'il y a autant de moutons de Panurge...
> Le QI ne doit surement pas voler trs haut pour trouver ce jeu intressant *(c'est peut tre aussi que je vieilli...)*
> S'amuser OUI mais pas au dtriment des autres et de sa scurit.


C'est effectivement le signe que tu es dj compltement cram. Ca arrive. Nous mmes, notre gnration, la fameuse gnration Y ou "millenials" pour reprendre le terme  la mode chez les ricains, on a des chances d'tre crams et dpasss plus jeunes encore que vous.

----------


## Chuck_Norris

> On peut juste regretter qu'un tel jeu existe, et qu'il y a autant de moutons de Panurge...
> Le QI ne doit surement pas voler trs haut pour trouver ce jeu intressant (c'est peut tre aussi que je vieilli...)
> S'amuser OUI mais pas au dtriment des autres et de sa scurit.


C'est avec ce genre de commentaires condescendants que je comprends mieux pourquoi la "france d'en bas" se retrouve  dtester " l'lite ", parce qu'en gros tu viens quand mme de les traiter d'imbciles et de dcider pour eux ce qu'ils doivent jouer ou pas.

Ce n'est pas parce qu'il y a des inconscients qui prennent des risques inconsidrs pour un simple jeu que cela reflte la majorit des joueurs de Pokmon Go et en ce qui me concerne, j'en ai crois beaucoup mais aucun abus de ce genre.

De plus, je prfre voir les jeunes dans les rues attraper des pokmons que de tenter de voler les petits vieux ou harceler les jeunes filles.

Ah en passant, j'ai un bac +5 (dont une mention TB en licence), un emploi, et je joue  Pokmon Go. Suite  ton commentaire je me suis rendu compte de ma propre mdiocrit et en consquence je vais aller me suicider depuis une falaise - en plus a tombe bien y'a un Pokstop l-bas.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> C'est avec ce genre de commentaires condescendants que je comprends mieux pourquoi la "france d'en bas" se retrouve  dtester " l'lite ", parce qu'en gros tu viens quand mme de les traiter d'imbciles et de dcider pour eux ce qu'ils doivent jouer ou pas.
> 
> Ah en passant, j'ai un bac +5 (dont une mention TB en licence), un emploi de dveloppeur, et je joue  Pokmon Go. Suite  ton commentaire je me suis rendu compte de ma propre mdiocrit et en consquence je vais aller me suicider depuis une falaise - en plus a tombe bien y'a un Pokstop l-bas.


Dveloppeur avec bac +5 !  ::roll:: 
Allez, je t'offre la corde.  ::ptdr::

----------


## Chuck_Norris

> Dveloppeur avec bac +5 !


Je ne suis pas juste dveloppeur, j'ai simplifi, mais aprs je n'avais pas le temps de dvelopper l'ensemble des missions qui m'incombent (en plus cela me parat rellement hors sujet). Dsol de ne pas avoir autant de temps libre que vous qui hantez les forums toute la journe.  ::langue::

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Je ne suis pas juste dveloppeur, j'ai simplifi, mais aprs je n'avais pas le temps de dvelopper l'ensemble des missions qui m'incombent (en plus cela me parat rellement hors sujet).


Disons que a me gonfle de voir des postes de dveloppeurs occups par des bac+5.



> Dsol de ne pas avoir autant de temps libre que vous qui hantez les forums toute la journe.


Ben, on ne chasse pas le pokemon, alors a nous laisse du temps pour autre chose...  ::twisted::

----------


## goomazio

> C'est avec ce genre de commentaires condescendants que je comprends mieux pourquoi la "france d'en bas" se retrouve  dtester " l'lite ", parce qu'en gros tu viens quand mme de les traiter d'imbciles et de dcider pour eux ce qu'ils doivent jouer ou pas.
> 
> Ce n'est pas parce qu'il y a des inconscients qui prennent des risques inconsidrs pour un simple jeu que cela reflte la majorit des joueurs de Pokmon Go et en ce qui me concerne, j'en ai crois beaucoup mais aucun abus de ce genre.
> 
> De plus, je prfre voir les jeunes dans les rues attraper des pokmons que de tenter de voler les petits vieux ou harceler les jeunes filles.
> 
> Ah en passant, j'ai un bac +5 (dont une mention TB en licence), un emploi, et je joue  Pokmon Go. Suite  ton commentaire je me suis rendu compte de ma propre mdiocrit et en consquence je vais aller me suicider depuis une falaise - en plus a tombe bien y'a un Pokstop l-bas.


Je doute qu'il y ait des racailles qui ont arrter de voler pour se lancer dans pokmonGo. PokmonGo est un divertissement comme les autres, c'est sur. Enfin, est-ce vraiment sur ? Qu'est-ce que a coute ? Qu'est-ce que a apporte ? Qu'est-ce que a implique ? Les rponses se trouvent ici. Et je pense qu'on ne peut pas dire qu'un passe-temps en vaut un autre... Le but de passer le temps sera remplit, qu'on soit un branleur ou un travailleur, mais passer du temps avec sa mains droite (ses pots qui chassent le pokmons) n'est pas aussi jouissif que d'investir dans autre chose que du relationnel uniquement. Le relationnel et les sorties, on l'obtient dans toutes les activits, pourquoi se contenter de ces deux aspects quand on peut se construire mieux pour moins de...

----------


## TallyHo

> j'ai un bac +5 (dont une mention TB en licence), un emploi, et je joue  Pokmon Go.


La culture et l'intelligence n'ont aucun rapport...  :;): 




> Disons que a me gonfle de voir des postes de dveloppeurs occups par des bac+5.


Tu ne vas pas le croire mais il y a mme des caissiers  bac+5... C'est clair qu'ils seraient mieux employs ailleurs vu que c'est le plein emploi en France...  ::roll::

----------


## Jon Shannow

> La culture et l'intelligence n'ont aucun rapport...


C'est tout  fait vrai, mais c'est aussi souvent li. 



> Tu ne vas pas le croire mais il y a mme des caissiers  bac+5... C'est clair qu'ils seraient mieux employs ailleurs vu que c'est le plein emploi en France...


Oh, mais je le sais. Le problme ne vient pas que du manque d'emplois, mais aussi du fait que le niveau d'tude ait baiss  un tel point que Bac+5 corresponde aujourd'hui  un Bac +2 des annes 80 !  ::aie::  (si j'tais mchant je dirais que les Bac+5 de cette anne auront une moins bonne culture gnrale que ceux qui avaient le Certificat d'tudes dans les annes 50...  ::twisted:: )

----------


## Michael Guilloux

*App Annie : Pokmon Go frle la barre dun milliard de dollars de chiffre daffaires*
*et reste lapplication mobile la plus tlcharge en 2016*

Comme on pouvait sy attendre ds son lancement, Pokmon Go tait parti pour battre les records relatifs au succs des applications mobiles en 2016. Le jeu de Niantic a gnr plus de 200 millions de dollars en chiffre daffaires en juillet 2016, le mois o il a t lanc. Si leffervescence autour du jeu a diminu aprs le premier mois et  la rentre, Pokmon Go a termin lanne 2016 avec un chiffre daffaires qui frle le milliard de dollars US. 

Daprs App Annie, le cabinet danalyse du march des applications, le jeu de Niantic a en effet gnr un revenu estim  950 millions $ lanne dernire. Malgr son lancement dans la seconde moiti de lanne 2016, Pokmon Go finit dans le top 5 des jeux ayant gnr le plus de revenus en 2016 sur Google Play et lApp Store dApple. Il se classe en effet  la troisime place derrire Monster Strike (N1) et Clash of Clans (N2). Le top 5 est boucl par les jeux Game of War  Fire Age (N4) et Clash Royale (N5).

 En attirant des millions de non-joueurs, [Pokmon Go] a connu un niveau de succs qui n'a pas t atteint mme par certains des jeux vido traditionnels qui ont eu le plus de succs , indique App Annie. Lanalyste du march des applications explique cela par  les mcanismes simples du jeu, le gameplay en ralit augmente du monde rel et, peut-tre par-dessus tout, sa nature sociale . App Annie note toutefois que contrairement aux craintes des diteurs des autres jeux mobiles, Pokmon Go na pas dtourn les fans des autres jeux. Le jeu de Niantic  ne semblait pas prosprer au dtriment des autres jeux , dit-il.

Toujours en termes de chiffre daffaires, App Annie souligne que Pokmon Go a connu une croissance  poustouflante . Le jeu a atteint 800 millions $ de revenus en 110 jours. Pour mettre cette performance en perspective, il faut noter quil a fallu un peu plus de 2,3 fois plus de temps  Candy Crush Saga pour atteindre ce montant, au moins 3,5 fois plus de temps  Puzzle & Dragons et plus de 4,5 fois plus de temps  Clash of Clans pour atteindre ce chiffre daffaires. La croissance de Pokmon Go  tait beaucoup plus rapide que certains des jeux mobiles les plus couronns de succs de tous les temps , ajoute App Annie.

 
En 2016, Pokmon Go a galement t le jeu avec le plus grand nombre dutilisateurs mensuels actifs dans le monde,  la fois sur iPhone et sur appareil Android. En termes de nombre total de tlchargements sur Google Play et lApp Store dApple, le jeu mobile de Niantic reste encore le numro un  lchelle mondiale.

Source : Tlcharger le rapport dApp Annie

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Quen pensez-vous ?
 ::fleche::  Avez-vous rv d'un tel chiffre daffaires pour vos applications mobiles ?

----------


## Francky225

Flicitations  l'quipe de Niantic. J'aurai bien aim un tel jeu sous Windows Phone.

----------


## seikida

> Flicitations  l'quipe de Niantic. J'aurai bien aim un tel jeu sous Windows Phone.


"Windows Phone" Ca existe toujours ce truc?

----------


## Mingolito

Bah non, puisque justement Windows Phone  t tu par la sortie de Pokemo go  ::mrgreen::

----------


## MikeRowSoft

::roll::  la poule au uf d'or existe vraiment on dirait.

Les sommes dpenss par les milliardaires  se sujet ?

----------


## Volgaan

> Les sommes dpenss par les milliardaires  se sujet ?


Je ne comprends pas votre question  ::weird::

----------


## Patrick Ruiz

*Pokemon Go : le 1er anniversaire de lancement de lapplication gch* 
*Par des soucis de connectivit au rseau Wifi et aux data* 

Le tout premier festival Pokemon Go a eu lieu samedi dernier au Chicago Grant Park, un parc public situ dans le centre-ville de Chicago dans ltat de lIllinois. Les dizaines de milliers de joueurs prsents pour lvnement sont cependant repartis dus. Des soucis de connectivit wifi ont gch la fte.

Disponible sur les plateformes Android et iOS depuis juillet 2016, Pokemon  diminutif de Pocket monster  Go sest, depuis lors, rig en vritable phnomne de socit. Une semaine seulement aprs son lancement ses chiffres daudience taient dj plus que prometteurs.

L'application tournait dj sur 5 % des appareils Android actifs aux tats-Unis avec 60 % des possesseurs de ces appareils faisant usage de lapplication chaque jour.  cette priode, Pokemon Go affichait galement un temps moyen dutilisation plus important que celui de WhatsApp, Facebook Messenger et Instagram.

Pas tonnant donc que 20 000 personnes  si lon sen tient aux chiffres de CNN et dautres mdias  soient venues assister au premier anniversaire du lancement de lapplication. La fte a cependant t gche en raison de problmes de connectivit au rseau Wifi dans diffrentes sections du parc. Les participants ont donc d essayer avec leur connexion de donnes qui, semble-t-il, se serait galement ligue contre lvnement. Impossible de lancer une session de jeu  dans ces conditions. 

Comment ne pas comprendre la grande dception des personnes qui,  ct du cot du billet dentre  20 $ (obtenu aprs avoir fait la queue pendant quatre heures), ont d faire face  dautres charges comme des billets davion pour le dplacement depuis dautres pays et  des frais dhtel.

 Un chec total. Les organisateurs de lvnement ont lamentablement chou , a lch Rob Schuyt qui a fait le dplacement depuis le Minnesota.

Niantic, lentreprise qui a cr le jeu en ralit augmente a d rembourser les billets dentre. Les participants ont galement reu 100 $ chacun en monnaie virtuelle et ont en plus obtenu le dblocage de certaines fonctionnalits de jeu gratuitement.

Sources : CNN, abc7news, SimilarWeb

Et vous ?

 ::fleche::  Quen pensez-vous ?

Voir aussi :

 ::fleche::  Pokmon Go : le jeu vant d'avoir un impact positif sur la sant mentale, mais les questions de scurit et de la vie prive un peu oublies
 ::fleche::  Pokemon Go : le jeu qui fait fureur est dj exploit par des criminels arms pour commettre leurs mfaits d'aprs une dclaration de police

----------


## TiranusKBX

La seule chose que a m'inspire ce problme de gestion ?

pour des vnements de ce genre, dans ma boite on s'assure d'avoir toujours 2 solutions fonctionnelles, la a sent qu'ils n'on pas test correctement leur solution de connection en avance soit par totale inexprience(pas d'appel  un prestataire spcialis), ou soit  cause d'un dmarchage de prestataire tardif avec un tarifs vachement pouss vers le bas(l'optimisation des cots que l'on vous dit  ::mrgreen:: )

----------


## SuperLow

Pour ceux qui ont pay un billet d'avion ? Tant mieux !
Faut pas tre trs malin ou avoir trop d'argent a gaspiller pour se dplacer pour ca ...

----------


## Grogro

> pour des vnements de ce genre, dans ma boite on s'assure d'avoir toujours 2 solutions fonctionnelles, la a sent qu'ils n'on pas test correctement leur solution de connection en avance soit par totale inexprience(pas d'appel  un prestataire spcialis), ou soit  cause d'un dmarchage de prestataire tardif avec un tarifs vachement pouss vers le bas(l'optimisation des cots que l'on vous dit )


Tu as dj vu une boite qui a une politique de tests srieuse toi ? Qui ne dveloppe pas dans l'urgence pour avant-hier et qui "teste" en prod ? Allons...  ::mrgreen::

----------


## TiranusKBX

> Tu as dj vu une boite qui a une politique de tests srieuse toi ? Qui ne dveloppe pas dans l'urgence pour avant-hier et qui "teste" en prod ? Allons...


a dpend juste du cach perus.
si sa paye mal on teste vite fait mais tous le matriel est test au minimum une fois par mois

----------

